# knitting tea party 22 january '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 22 January 16

I did not want to get out of bed this morning  I was cozy warm and comfy and looking outside at the overcast sky was not conducive to leaving my warm bed. Its 28°F out but feels much colder  at least to me. It just goes right through you. I have really hibernated during this latest cold spell. The dogs next door - as much as they love being outdoors  arent spending much time outdoors when they go out. Smart dogs.

This has been a really uneventful week  nothing major has happened. I suppose that is a good thing. Heidi and I both admit that our energy level was at super low most of the week. Neither of us could get into gear.

Ive tried to come up with some lighter fare this week so let us see what I found.

Seven Helathy Food Swaps To Add To Your Grocery List

These simple swaps will save you hundreds of calories... talk about "Small Changes, Big Results!" Add these to your supermarket list ASAP.

8 oz., average: 30 calories, 2.5g total fat (0g sat fat), 140mg sodium, 1g carbs, 0g fiber, 0g sugars, 0.5g protein -- SmartPoints value 1*

You probably know whole milk isn't your best bet, but even fat-free milk is fairly high in calories and sugar. Although it has a nice amount of protein, an 8-oz. serving has about 90 calories and 12.5g sugars (SmartPoints value 3*). This new nut milk is super creamy and incredibly low in calories. Use it pretty much anywhere you'd use dairy milk: smoothies, cereal, coffee, and more. Look for unsweetened cashew milk in original and vanilla -- both shelf-stable and fridge varieties. Check out the kinds by Almond Breeze (an almond-cashew blend), So Delicious, and Silk. P.S. We still love unsweetened almond milk, which has similar stats.

1 cup chopped: 27 calories, <0.5g total fat (0g sat fat), 32mg sodium, 5.5g carbs, 2g fiber, 2g sugars, 2g protein -- SmartPoints value 0*

It's the hottest way to slash carby calories, people. You want mashed potatoes? Try mashed cauliflower. You want pizza? Try making it with a cauliflower crust. You want rice? DIY with riced cauliflower. Speaking of riced cauliflower, don't miss tomorrow's email for a step-by-step guide and a brand-new recipe: Hawaiian Chicken Cauliflower Fried Rice!

Cauliflower Rice 101

Why cauliflower?

The mild white veggie is the perfect swap for starchy carbs like -- you guessed it -- rice. A cup of cooked rice has around 200 calories and 40g carbs, with only about 4g protein and almost no fiber (SmartPoints value 6*). Lame. You could have TWO cups of cauliflower rice for only about 60 calories and 13g carbs, plus 5g protein and 6g fiber (SmartPoints value 0*). We think the choice is clear...

How to make it:

Pulse roughly chopped cauliflower in a blender until reduced to rice-sized pieces. You may need to stop and stir occasionally in order to finish the job; rearrange the cauliflower in the blender, and then resume blending. Lightly cook in a skillet sprayed with nonstick spray until softened. That's it!

Hawaiian Chicken Cauliflower Fried Rice

1/4th of recipe (about 2 cups): 300 calories, 6.5g total fat (1g sat fat), 716mg sodium, 26g carbs, 6g fiber, 13g sugars, 34g protein -- SmartPoints value 4*

Ready to put your newfound knowledge into action? You won't believe how good this dish tastes...

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 40 minutes

Ingredients:

1 lb. raw boneless skinless chicken breast, pounded to an even thickness
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper
5 cups roughly chopped cauliflower (about 1 medium head)
1/2 cup (about 4 large) egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute
2 cups frozen Asian-style stir-fry vegetables
1 cup bean sprouts
3/4 cup chopped onion
1 tbsp. sesame oil
1 tsp. chopped garlic
1/2 cup chopped pineapple
1/2 cup canned water chestnuts, drained and chopped
1/4 cup thick teriyaki marinade or sauce
1/4 cup chopped scallions
Optional seasonings: additional salt and black pepper

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2. Season chicken with salt and pepper, and lay it on the baking sheet.

3. Bake until cooked through, about 20 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, pulse cauliflower in a blender until reduced to rice-sized pieces, working in batches as needed. Transfer to a medium-large bowl.

5. Chop cooked chicken into bite-sized pieces. Transfer to a large bowl, and cover to keep warm.

6. Bring an extra-large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium heat. Scramble egg whites/substitute until fully cooked, 3 - 4 minutes, breaking it up into bite-sized pieces. Transfer to the large bowl with the chicken, and re-cover to keep warm.

7. Remove skillet from heat; clean if needed. Re-spray, and bring to medium-high heat. Add stir-fry veggies, and 1/4 cup water. Cover and cook for 3 minutes, or until thawed.

8. Add cauliflower rice, bean sprouts, onion, sesame oil, and garlic. Cook and stir until veggies have mostly softened, 6 - 8 minutes.

9. Add scrambled egg whites/substitute, chicken, pineapple, water chestnuts, and teriyaki sauce. Cook and stir until hot and well mixed, about 2 minutes.

10 Top with scallions.

MAKES 4 SERVINGS

Clean & Hungry Tip: Into clean eating? In this recipe, use fresh egg whites and a natural teriyaki sauce sweetened with cane sugar or agave nectar OrganicVille makes some great ones!

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipe-makeovers/hawaiian-cauliflower-fried-rice

Powdered Peanut Butter  What It Is And How To Use It.

2 tbsp., average: 51 calories, 2g total fat (<0.5g sat fat), 34mg sodium, 4g carbs, 2g fiber, 1g sugars, 6g protein -- SmartPoints value 1*

This low-calorie miracle product is going mainstream with the launch of Jif's line. Made from defatted peanuts, powdered PB has less than half the calories and fat of traditional peanut butter. Mix it with a little water, and use it just like ordinary PB. Or add it to dessert batters, smoothies, oatmeals, etc., for rich peanut-butter flavor without a ton of added calories. (Get recipes here!) In addition to Jif's peanut butter powder, look for Just Great Stuff and PB2. Pssst... This Wednesday's email is all about powdered peanut butter, so stay tuned for that!

The Basics

What's the difference between powdered peanut butter and the traditional peanut spread most of us grew up with? It's simple: Powdered PB is made from defatted peanuts, which are exactly what they sound like -- peanuts with all the excess fat squeezed out of 'em. The end result is a dry powder rather than an oily spread. It still tastes like peanuts, because it's still made from peanuts. Brilliant!

Unlike regular PB, powdered peanut butter used to be a little tricky to track down. But these days, you can find it on supermarket shelves next to the ordinary nut butters! Look for powdered peanut butter made by Jif, Just Great Stuff, and PB2. When in doubt, order online...

The Stats

Ready for this? An entire 2-tablespoon serving of powdered peanut butter has about 50 calories, 2g total fat (<0.5g sat fat), 34mg sodium, 4g carbs, 2g fiber, 1g sugars, and 6g protein (SmartPoints value 1*)..

The same amount of standard peanut butter, on the other hand, has around 195 calories, 16g total fat, (3g sat fat), 140mg sodium, 7g carbs, 2g fiber, 3g sugars, and 7g protein (SmartPoints value 6*).

The serving sizes aren't exactly equal -- once you mix a serving of the powder with water, you'll have 1 - 1 1/2 tbsp. of actual peanut butter. But still... The powdered stuff has at least 50 percent fewer calories and 80 percent less fat than traditional PB. That's amazing!

The Possibilities

You can use powdered peanut butter absolutely anywhere you'd use the regular kind; just start by mixing it with water until you get a PB-like consistency. Try it out in any Hungry Girl recipe that calls for standard reduced-fat peanut butter -- the recipe stats will be lower!

But what makes powdered PB come out on top here is that it's much more versatile than regular peanut butter. You can use the powder in all sorts of unexpected places. Add a tablespoon or two to pancake mix, blend some into smoothies and shakes, add it to your growing oatmeal, or bake it into your favorite treats anywhere you'd like a bit of PB flavor! The powder blends in seamlessly (unlike gloppy PB), and a little goes a long way...

1. PB&J Yogurt: Mix 1 1/2 tbsp. of the powder into a 5.3-oz. container of fat-free vanilla Greek yogurt; then top with 1/3 cup raspberries or sliced strawberries. Only about 175 calories, plus about 18g protein (SmartPoints value 5*)!

2. Mini PB Chocolate Pies: Bake 3 mini fillo shells until crispy. Mix 2 tbsp. of the powder with 1 1/2 tbsp. water. Fill the shells with the PB, and top each with 5 mini semi-sweet chocolate chips. Just 95 calories (SmartPoints value 3*).

3. Creamy Popsicles: Blend 1/2 cup powdered PB, 2 cups frozen banana slices, 1 cup plain fat-free Greek yogurt, 1 tsp. vanilla extract, and 2 no-calorie sweetener packets. Fill 6 popsicle molds, and freeze. Each pop has just 103 calories (SmartPoints value 1*). Yes!

4. Savory Peanut Sauce: Combine 1 1/2 tbsp. powdered PB, 1/4 cup unsweetened almond milk, 1 tsp. honey, 1/2 tsp. lime juice, and 1/4 tsp. crushed garlic; whisk until smooth. You'll get two servings, each with 35 calories (SmartPoints value 1*). Drizzle it on chicken, veggies... or both!

5. PB Cannoli Cones: Mix 1 tbsp. powdered PB, 1/4 cup light ricotta cheese, 1 packet no-calorie sweetener, and a drop of vanilla extract. Scoop it into a sugar cone for one heck of a decadent dessert... only 135 calories (SmartPoints value 5*).

Peanut Butter Banana Protein Muffins

1/12th of recipe (1 muffin): 140 calories, 2.5g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 234mg sodium, 22g carbs, 3.5g fiber, 10g sugars, 9g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4* -- SmartPoints value 4*

This muffin recipe is a serious game changer -- insanely delicious and crammed with protein!

Prep: 20 minutes 
Cook: 25 minutes

Ingredients:

3/4 cup whole-wheat flour 
1/4 cup coconut flour 
3/4 cup powdered peanut butter 
1/2 cup vanilla protein powder with about 100 calories per serving 
1/3 cup granulated white sugar 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/4 tsp. salt 
3/4 cup fat-free plain Greek yogurt 
1/4 cup egg whites or fat-free liquid egg substitute 
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract 
1 cup mashed very ripe banana (about 2 large bananas) 
1/4 cup chopped peanuts

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Line a 12-cup muffin pan with foil baking cups, or spray with nonstick spray.

2. In a large bowl, combine both types of flour, powdered peanut butter, protein powder, sugar, baking soda, cinnamon, baking powder, and salt. Mix well.

3. In a medium-large bowl, combine yogurt, egg whites/substitute, and vanilla extract. Add 1 cup water, and whisk until uniform.

4. Add mixture to the large bowl, and stir until uniform. (Batter will be thick.)

5. Stir mashed banana and 2 tbsp. peanuts into the batter.

6. Evenly distribute batter among the cups of the muffin pan, and smooth out the surfaces. (Cups will be full.) Evenly sprinkle cups with remaining 2 tbsp. peanuts.

7. Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean, 20 - 22 minutes.

MAKES 12 SERVINGS

HG Tips: Store leftover muffins in the fridge so they last longer. Or freeze 'em! To freeze, tightly wrap each cooled muffin in plastic wrap. Place individually wrapped muffins in a sealable container, seal, and place in the freezer. To thaw, unwrap and place on a microwave - safe plate. Microwave at 50 percent power for 1 minute. Continue to microwave at 50 percent power in 10-second increments, until muffin reaches your desired temperature.

www.hungrygirl.com

Apple & PB "Nachos"

1/2 of recipe: 142 calories, 3.5g total fat (1g sat fat), 52mg sodium, 25g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 17g sugars, 5.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 4* -- SmartPoints value 2*

Only five ingredients needed for this super-fun snack platter... Grab a buddy, and CHOMP!

Prep: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

1 large (or 2 small) Fuji apple(s) 
1/8 tsp. cinnamon 
3 tbsp. powdered peanut butter 
1 tsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips 
1/4 oz. (about 1 tbsp.) chopped peanuts

Directions:

1. Core apple(s), and cut into half-moon slices about 1/4-inch thick. Lay slices on a large plate, and sprinkle with cinnamon.

2. In a small bowl, combine powdered peanut butter with 3 tbsp. water. Mix until smooth and uniform.

3. Drizzle PB mixture over the apple slices, and top with chocolate chips and peanuts.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

7 oz. (about 1 medium) zucchini: 33 calories, 0.5g total fat (<0.5g sat fat), 16mg sodium, 6g carbs, 2g fiber, 5g sugars, 2.5g protein -- SmartPoints value 0*

The tubular green squash is your gateway to the lowest-calorie noodles around... It has a fraction of the calories of traditional pasta! Use a spiral veggie cutter (like the Veggetti) or a standard veggie peeler to slice the zucchini into noodle-like strands; then lightly cook, and use like ordinary pasta. Life changing! Click here for a full-on guide to zucchini noodles, plus recipes you'll flip for.

Zucchini Noodles 101

Why zucchini?

Here's the skinny... A single cup of regular prepared pasta has around 200 calories and 40 grams of carbs (SmartPoints value 5*). That's a lot for such a measly portion size. With cooked zucchini noodles, on the other hand, you can have TWO cups for about 70 calories and 14 grams of carbs (SmartPoints value 0*). The zucchini also has about 4 grams of filling fiber. SOLD.

What you'll need:

We highly recommend picking up a spiral vegetable slicer, like the Veggetti. You can get one for 10 to 15 bucks on Amazon or at a store like Bed Bath & Beyond. It's super simple to use and a great investment. After all, we're talking pasta made from veggies, people! You can also use a standard veggie peeler, but a spiralizer will give you the quickest and best results.

How to make 'em:

1. Using a spiral vegetable slicer, cut whole zucchini into spaghetti-like noodles. (If you don't have a spiralizer, peel zucchini into super-thin strips, rotating the zucchini after each strip.)

2. Roughly chop for shorter noodles.

3. Next, spray a skillet with nonstick spray; then cook and stir the zucchini noodles until hot and slightly softened, about 3 minutes. If needed, drain to remove excess liquid. Easy peasy!

Z'paghetti Girlfredo

1/2 of recipe (about 2 cups): 247 calories, 8g total fat (4g sat fat), 789mg sodium, 30g carbs, 9.5g fiber, 18.5g sugars, 20.5g protein -- SmartPoints value 4*

And zucchini isn't the only calorie-saving secret ingredient -- this Alfredo sauce is made with pureed cauliflower! You've gotta try it to believe it...

Prep: 10 minutes 
Cook: 10 minutes

Ingredients:

28 oz. (about 4 medium) zucchini
4 cups roughly chopped cauliflower
1/4 cup plus 1 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
2 tsp. chopped garlic
1/4 tsp. each salt and black pepper
1/2 cup fat-free milk
Optional topping: chopped fresh basil

Directions:

1. Using a spiral vegetable slicer, cut zucchini into spaghetti-like noodles. (If you don't have a spiral veggie slicer, peel zucchini into thin strips, rotating the zucchini after each strip.) Roughly chop for shorter noodles.

2. Place cauliflower in a large microwave-safe bowl. Add 1/4 cup water. Cover and microwave for 5 minutes, or until soft.

3. In a blender or food processor, combine cooked cauliflower, 1/4 cup Parm, garlic, salt, and pepper. Add milk and 3 tbsp. warm water. Blend on high speed until smooth and uniform.

4. Bring an extra-large skillet sprayed with nonstick spray to medium-high heat. Cook and stir zucchini noodles until hot and slightly softened, about 3 minutes.

5. Transfer noodles to a strainer, and thoroughly drain excess liquid.

6. Combine drained noodles and sauce in a large bowl and mix well. Reheat, if needed.

7. Top each serving with 1/2 tbsp. of remaining Parm.

MAKES 2 SERVINGS

www.hungrygirl.com

2 large leaves: 16 calories, 0g total fat (0g sat fat), 12mg sodium, 4g carbs, 1.5g fiber, 2g sugars, 1g protein -- SmartPoints value 0*

Tired of lettuce buns as a sandwich starch swap? Give cabbage a chance! Just steam the cabbage (click for slow-cooker instructions), and use the now-pliable leaves to hold all your sandwich fixins. Great for burgers, grilled chicken, deli meats... You name it! You'll save oodles of calories with this single swap.

Steam a Cabbage

We love saving carbs by sinking our teeth into foods wrapped in giant cooked cabbage leaves... They're nature's tortillas! But removing those yummy leaves from a head of cabbage can be quite the task. You either need to cook the entire thing in a pot of boiling water first or attempt to peel the stiff leaves from a raw head of cabbage, yielding countless torn and useless leaves. Not anymore! Just place half a head of cabbage in your slow cooker along with 1 cup of water. Cover and cook on high for 1 1/2 hours, or until soft. Once cool, you can easily peel off the pliable leaves, and wrap 'em around whatever you want: stuffed cabbage rolls, Reuben-style wraps, low-carb burgers, and more...

www.hungrygirl.com

Floosh's Stuffed Cabbage

1/7th of recipe (2 cabbage rolls with sauce): 260 calories, 6.5g total fat (2g sat fat), 629mg sodium,32.5g carbs, 3g fiber, 24g sugars, 18g protein

PointsPlus® value 7*

SmartPoints value 9*

Prep: 45 minutes
Cook: 1 hour 10 minutes

Tagged: Lunch & Dinner Recipes, Four or More Servings

Ingredients

Cabbage

1 extra-large head green cabbage (large enough to yield 14 large leaves), core carefully removed with a sharp knife

Filling

11/4 lbs. raw lean ground turkey
3/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/3 cup ketchup
1 1/2 tbsp. tomato paste
1 tbsp. granulated white sugar or Splenda No Calorie Sweetener (granulated)
1/2 tbsp. chopped garlic

Sauce

2 cups low-fat marinara sauce
3/4 cup jellied cranberry sauce
1/3 cup low-sugar grape jelly
1/3 tsp. salt

Directions

1. Place cored cabbage head in an extra-large pot and cover with water. Bring to a boil.

2. Cover and cook, rotating cabbage occasionally, until the leaves soften, loosen, and begin to fall off the head, 5 to 7 minutes. Remove pot from heat. Drain cabbage and set aside to cool.

3. Meanwhile, in a large bowl, thoroughly mix filling ingredients. In a medium bowl, mix sauce ingredients.

4. Gently remove 14 large leaves from cabbage head. (Refrigerate the rest for another use.)

5. Lay one cabbage leaf on a dry surface and top with 2 heaping tbsp. filling (1/14th of filling). Spread out filling, fold in the sides of the cabbage, and roll up cabbage to enclose the filling.

6. Spray the extra-large pot with nonstick spray, and place cabbage roll in the pot, seam side down. Repeat with remaining 13 leaves and filling, gently stacking the rolls in the pot.

7. Cover cabbage rolls with prepared sauce. Cover the pot and set temperature to low. Cook for 1 hour, or until filling is cooked through. Enjoy!

MAKES 7 SERVINGS

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipes/floosh-s-stuffed-cabbage

Newsflash: Soup makes a terrific snack Its more filling than a bag of greasy potato chips, and its more satisfying than carrot and celery sticks. In Creamy Tomato and Roasted Red Pepper & Tomato, we L.O.V.E. these adorable easy-pour cartons. No can opener (or calorie multiplication skills) required! Another convenient soup find? Campbell's K-cup soups. Looking to save sodium? Check out Amy's Light in Sodium soup line

1/2 cup, average: 110 calories, 0.5g total fat (0g sat), 231mg sodium, 19.5g carbs, 6g fiber, 1.5g sugars, 7g protein -- SmartPoints value 3*

One of our favorite tricks these days is to use pureed beans as the main ingredient in dessert batters. You've seen it in our Fudgy Flourless Chocolate Cake, and we have a whole bunch of brand-new recipes coming soon: red velvet cake, peanut butter blondies, and more! Stock up, and make sure you're signed up for the daily emails so you don't miss out...

Fudgy Flourless Chocolate Cake

1/8th of cake: 100 calories, 2.5g total fat (1.5g sat fat), 310mg sodium, 22g carbs, 4.5g fiber, 5g sugars, 5.5g protein

PointsPlus® value 3*

SmartPoints value 3*

Prep: 15 minutes
Cook: 40 minutes
Cool: 1 hour

Ingredients

One 15-oz. can black beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1/2 cup (about 4 large) egg whites
1/3 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/3 cup canned pure pumpkin
1/4 cup Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener (or another no-calorie granulated sweetener; seeHG FYI)
1 1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/4 tsp. salt
3 tbsp. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Line a 9" round cake pan with foil, and generously spray with nonstick spray.

2. Place all ingredients except chocolate chips in a food processor. Puree until completely smooth and uniform.

3. Fold in 1 tbsp. chocolate chips.

4.Spread mixture into the baking pan, and smooth out the top.

5. Evenly top with remaining 2 tbsp. chocolate chips, and lightly press into the batter.

6. Bake until a toothpick inserted into the center comes out mostly clean, 35 - 40 minutes.

7. Let cool completely, about 1 hour.

8. Refrigerate leftovers. (This cake tastes great chilled.)

MAKES 8 SERVINGS

HG FYI: Truvia spoonable calorie-free sweetener is about twice as sweet as sugar. If using a no-calorie granulated sweetener that measures cup-for-cup like sugar instead of Truvia, double the amount called for in this recipe.

http://www.hungry-girl.com/recipes/fudgy-flourless-chocolate-cake

Some of us will remember Zoe  thought I would share one of the recipes she gave us.

Chicken and Herb Dumplings Soup

Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 1/2 pounds skinless, boneless chicken breasts and/or thighs, cut into 1-inch pieces 
5 medium carrots, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces (about 2 1/2 cups) 
4 stalks celery, cut into 1-inch pieces (about 2 cups) 
2 cups frozen whole kernel corn 
3 1/2 cups Chicken Broth or Chicken Stock 
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup water 
2 cups Bisquick or other all-purpose baking mix 
2/3 cup milk 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary leaves or 1 teaspoon dried rosemary leaves, crushed

Instructions

1. Stir the chicken, carrots, celery, corn, broth and black pepper in a 6-quart slow cooker.

2. Cover and cook on LOW for 7 to 8 hours or until the chicken is cooked through.

3. Stir the flour and water in a small bowl until the mixture is smooth. Stir the flour mixture in the cooker. Increase the heat to HIGH. Cover and cook for 5 minutes or until the mixture boils and thickens.

4. Stir the baking mix, milk and rosemary in a medium bowl. Drop the batter by rounded tablespoonfuls over the chicken mixture. Tilt the lid to vent and cook on HIGH for 40 minutes or until the dumplings are cooked in the center.

Notes: Time-Saving Tip: The chicken mixture may also be cooked on HIGH for 4 to 5 hours.

Recipe Note: Leaving the lid slightly ajar while the dumplings are cooking prevents condensation from dripping onto the dumplings.

Zoe/tp

Faux Deviled Eggs with Curried Carrot Filling By Sueson Vess

MAKES 8

If youre avoiding eggs, you can safely enjoy this look-alike gluten-free treat. Savory turnip halves filled with sweet curry filling are the perfect alternative to deviled eggs.

Ingredients

4 medium turnips
1½ cups sliced carrots (3 medium-large)
½ teaspoon sweet curry powder
¼ teaspoon sea salt
2 tablespoons unsweetened coconut cream*

Directions

1. Peel turnips and steam until tender, about 10 minutes. (Dont boil the turnips; they will hold water and become soggy.) Set aside and let cool.

2. When turnips are cool, slice them in half. Using a melon baller, scoop out a spoonful of turnip from the center of each turnip half so that it looks like a hard-boiled egg without the yolk.

3. Meanwhile, steam carrots until tender, about 10 minutes. Puree carrots with sweet curry powder, sea salt and coconut cream until smooth.

4. Fill turnip halves with curried carrot filling and serve.

Each piece contains 30 calories, 1g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 130mg sodium, 7g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 4g sugars, 1g protein, 2 Est GL.

*TIP Coconut cream is the thick liquid in canned coconut milk that rises to the top. Reserve extra coconut milk for other recipes or add it to smoothies. It freezes well.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Faux-Deviled-Eggs-with-Curried-Carrot-Filling

Broiled Balsamic Vegetables with Lemon Parsley Rice By Beth M

Total Cost: $9.12
Cost Per Serving: $2.28
Serves: 4-6

Ingredients

BALSAMIC MARINADE

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
¼ cup balsamic vinegar 0.80
2 cloves garlic, minced $0.16
2 Tbsp brown sugar $0.04
2 Tbsp soy sauce $0.20
1 Tbsp Dijon mustard $0.12
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05

VEGETABLES

8oz. button mushrooms $1.59
1 green bell pepper $0.88
1 medium zucchini $1.32
4oz. grape tomatoes $1.25
1 yellow or purple onion $0.31

LEMON PARSLEY RICE

1.5 cups long grain white rice* $0.72
2.5 cups water $0.00
1 clove garlic, minced $0.08
½ tsp salt $0.03
½ bunch fresh parsley $0.50
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.24
Zest of one lemon $0.59

Instructions

1. In a small bowl, stir together the ingredients for the balsamic marinade (olive oil, balsamic vinegar, garlic, brown sugar, soy sauce, Dijon, and some freshly cracked pepper).

2. Cut the mushrooms, bell pepper, zucchini, and onion into one-inch cubes, or as close to that size as possible. Leave the grape tomatoes whole.

3. Place the vegetables in a gallon-sized zip top bag and pour the marinade over top. Massage the bag to mix the vegetables with the marinade. Let them marinate for 30 minutes at room temperature, flipping the bag occasionally to redistribute the marinade.

While the vegetables are marinating, begin the rice:

1. Combine the uncooked rice, water, minced garlic, and salt in a medium pot.

2. Place a lid on top and bring the pot up to a boil over high heat. As soon as it reaches a boil, turn the heat down to low and let the pot simmer for 15 minutes. After 15 minutes, turn the heat off and let it rest for 5 more minutes, then fluff with a fork. Allow the rice to cool slightly.

While the rice is cooking, prepare the lemon parsley mix:

1. Pull the leaves from about ½ bunch of parsley.

2. Finely chop the leaves until they appear minced.

3. Use a zester, microplane, or small-holed cheese grater to remove the zest from one lemon.

4. Combine the minced parsley, about ½ Tbsp lemon zest, and olive oil in a small bowl.

Finishing the vegetables:

1. When the rice has cooled just slightly, add the lemon parsley mix and fold gently until the rice is coated in parsley, lemon, and olive oil. Avoid vigorous stirring, as this can make the rice pasty.

2. Adjust the oven rack to the second position from the top and preheat the broiler on high.

3. Cover a large baking sheet with parchment.

4. Spread the marinated vegetables out over the surface of the baking sheet. If they do not cover the sheet in a single layer, use two baking sheets to avoid over crowding.

5. Broil the vegetables about 6-8 inches from the flame for 10 minutes, or until they achieve a subtle char on the edges. Every broiler is slightly different, so keep a close eye on them and turn the baking sheet as needed. For more even broiling, stir the vegetables half way through.

6. Fill each bowl with a scoop of lemon parsley rice and a pile of the broiled balsamic vegetables.

Notes: *I used jasmine rice, but plain long grain white rice will work as well.

www.budgetbytes.com

Turkey, Sorghum and Spinach Soup By Matthew Kadey, RD

SERVES 6

Spinach contains vitamin K, which has been shown to help slash the risk of developing diabetes.

Sorghum is super-nutritious and its chewy bite is perfect in soups like this one. Tender first-of-season spinach is another star performer in this recipe. If available, try using ground lamb instead of turkey.

Ingredients

½ cup uncooked sorghum
1 tablespoon canola oil, grapeseed oil or coconut oil
½ pound lean ground turkey
1 yellow onion, diced
2 carrots, chopped
2 celery stalks, thinly sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon Herbs de Provence or Italian seasoning
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon black pepper
5 cups low-sodium gluten-free chicken broth
1 (15-ounce) can diced fire roasted tomatoes
6 cups baby spinach
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
⅓ cup parsley, roughly chopped

Directions

1. Place sorghum and 1½ cups water in a medium saucepan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer covered over low heat until tender, about 40 minutes.

2. Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add turkey and heat until browned. Remove turkey from pan and set aside.

3. Add onions, carrots and celery to saucepan and cook until vegetables soften, about 6 minutes. Add garlic; heat 1 minute. Add Herbs de Provence, salt and pepper; heat 30 seconds.

4. Add broth and tomatoes to saucepan. Bring soup to simmer and heat covered for 15 minutes. Stir in cooked sorghum, turkey, spinach and red wine vinegar; heat 5 minutes.

5. Divide soup among 6 serving bowls. Garnish with parsley.

Each serving contains 199 calories, 6g total fat, 1g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 30mg cholesterol, 463mg sodium, 25g carbohydrate, 4g fiber, 6g sugars, 12g protein, 12 Est GL.
http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Turkey-Sorghum-and-Spinach-Soup

Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free Fried Onion Rings

SERVES 4

Do you miss fried onion rings? Made with a gluten-free beer batter, these rings are crispy outside and tender inside, just like you remember. Indulge!

Ingredients

1 cup gluten-free flour blend of choice* (without 
xanthan gum), more for sprinkling 
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon pepper 
1 cup gluten-free beer 
1 medium onion
Oil of choice, for frying

Directions

1. Place 1 cup flour blend and salt and pepper in a bowl and combine. Stir in 1 cup beer until ingredients are well blended. If batter is too thin, add an additional tablespoon flour. If too thck, add an additional tablespoon beer.

2. Peel onion and cut off the ends. Slice onion into ¼-inch to ½-inch thick slices. Break apart the rings and sprinkle them with flour blend.

3. Pour oil into a frying pan, just deep enough to cover rings. Heat oil to medium-high until a drop of beer batter sizzles when placed in pan.

4. Dip floured onion rings into beer batter and fry in oil on medium heat until golden brown. Add more oil if needed between rings. (Wait for oil to get sizzling hot before frying.)

5. Place fried rings on paper towels to drain. Keep onion rings warm until all are fried.

*TIP For best results, use a flour blend of equal parts garbanzo flour and fava bean flour.

Recipe by Madalene Rhyand, director of Living Withouts test kitchen.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_free_dairy_free_fried_onion_rings

Gluten-Free Vegan Mac and Cheese By Jules Shepard

MAKES 8 SERVINGS

The spices and vegetables work together magically in this Gluten-Free Vegan Mac & Cheese dish, transforming the ordinary into a flavorful meal thats just as good the next day.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
2 medium white potatoes, peeled and diced
1 large carrot, peeled and diced
½ cup yellow onion, diced
1 cup water
¼ cup cashew, almond or peanut butter or sunflower seed butter
⅓ cup vegetable oil of choice
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 teaspoons gluten-free nutritional yeast or brewers yeast
1 teaspoon sea salt
½ teaspoon minced garlic
½ teaspoon Dijon or spicy brown mustard
¼ teaspoon yellow mustard powder
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon cracked black pepper
¾ cup water
1 (16-ounce) package gluten-free macaroni noodles

Directions

1. Heat oil in a large non-stick skillet and add potatoes, carrots, onions and 1 cup water. Cover and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally. Do not let the vegetables dry out; if they are cooked but water remains in the skillet, remove the lid to allow the excess water to cook off. Once they are fork tender, transfer to a blender or food processor and pulse until smooth.

2. Add nut or seed butter, vegetable oil, lemon juice, yeast, salt, garlic, Dijon mustard, yellow mustard powder, cayenne pepper, black pepper and 3/4 cup water. Pulse until fully integrated. Taste and add more of any particular ingredient to adjust taste to your preference. Thin with hot water, if desired.

3. Prepare noodles according to package directions. Drain. Add sauce, stirring to evenly coat noodles. Serve warm.
Each serving contains 192 calories, 15g total fat, 2g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 0mg cholesterol, 307mg sodium, 14g carbohydrate, 2g fiber, 2g sugars, 3g protein, 5Est GL.
http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/Gluten-Free-Vegan-Mac-Cheese

Curried-Squash and Red-Lentil Soup by Ruth Cousineau

Sweet butternut squash, earthy red lentils, and curry powder are the stars of this lively vegetarian soup thats wonderful ladled over basmati rice. A drizzle of cilantro oil heightens the wow factor.

Makes 4 to 6 (main course) servings
Active Time 25 min
Total Time 1 1/4 hr

Ingredients

For soup:

3 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 1/2 pound butternut squash, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 large onion, chopped
1 carrot, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons minced peeled ginger
1 tablespoon curry powder (preferably Madras)
1 cup red lentils, picked over and rinsed
2 quarts water
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice, or to taste

For cilantro oil:

1/2 cup chopped cilantro
1/2 cup vegetable oil

Accompaniment: cooked basmati rice

Preparation

Make soup:

1. Heat oil with butter in a large heavy pot over medium heat until foam subsides, then cook squash, onion, carrot, celery, garlic, ginger, and 1 teaspoon salt, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are softened and beginning to brown, 15 to 20 minutes.

2. Stir in curry powder and 1/4 teaspoon pepper and cook, stirring frequently, 2 minutes.

3. Add lentils and water and simmer, covered, until lentils are tender, 25 to 40 minutes. Stir in lemon juice and season with salt and pepper.

Make cilantro oil:

1. Purée cilantro, oil, and 1/2 teaspoon salt in a blender.

Serve soup drizzled with cilantro oil.

Cooks' note: Soup, without cilantro oil, can be made 3 days ahead and chilled

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/curried-squash-and-red-lentil-soup

Brazilian Cheese Bread Recipe -Pão de Queijo - GF

Prep time 10 mins 
Cook time 20 mins 
Total time 30 mins

Gluten free Brazilian cheese bread recipe (Pão de Queijo) is an easy recipe to have on hand that will give you delicious bread in 20 minutes.

Author: Pamela Braun
Recipe type: Bread
Cuisine: Brazilian
Serves: 24

Ingredients

1 egg, room temperature
⅓ cup olive oil
⅔ cup milk
1½ cups tapioca flour/starch
½ cup packed grated Parmesan cheese
1 heaping teaspoon of salt
½ teaspoon garlic powder

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Grease mini muffin pans liberally.

3. Add all ingredients to blender and blitz until smooth. Scrape down sides a couple of times to make sure everything gets blended together.

4. Fill muffin tins ¾ full with batter.

5. Bake for 20 minutes until puffy and slightly browned.

6. Remove from oven and let cool to the touch.

7. Remove bread from pan and serve warm.

http://mymansbelly.com/2016/01/19/brazilian-cheese-bread-recipe-pao-de-queijo

This recipe is for one of your splurge days.

Best Sugar Pie

Not for the faint of heart or the person who's trying to cut back on their sugar, this is a sweet treat that's perfectly enjoyable in moderation. A little goes a long, long way. And did we mention you'll go nuts over the chopped pecans?

Makes one nine inch pie

Ingredients

2 cups brown sugar 
1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup heavy cream 
1 egg 
1 tbsp. corn syrup 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
3/4 cup chopped pecans 
1 (9 inch) unbaked piecrust

METHODS/STEPS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. In a medium bowl, mix together brown sugar and flour; set aside.

3. In a large bowl, whisk together the cream, egg, corn syrup and vanilla.

4. Stir in brown sugar mixture until blended. Fold in the pecans.

5. Pour filling into piecrust. Bake in preheated oven for 30 to 40 minutes, or until golden brown.

Ready in 1 hour

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/best_sugar_pie.php

Im not sure how many calories are in sweet potatoes (Yams) but I still think this would make a weight conscious lunch or dinner.

Chicken and Spinach Stuffed Sweet Potatoes

This is a spectacular combination of a vegetable and its stuffing  Sweet potato that melts in your mouth, along with juicy chicken breast and spinach, seasoned with chipotle.

Ingredients:

3 medium sized sweet potatoes
1kg (2.2lb) chicken breast
2 cups of spinach leaves (washed)
Olive oil
2 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
2 garlic cloves (crushed)
Chipotle
1 tsp. oregano
1 tsp. cumin
1 tsp. dried chili flakes
1 handful of cilantro
Salt & Pepper (to taste)

Preparation:

1. Preheat the oven to 180°c (355°f).

2. Wash the sweet potatoes and use a fork to poke holes all over them.

3. Place the potatoes on a baking sheet and bake in the oven for about 5-6 minutes, until theyre soft.

4. Coat the chicken breast with 1 tbsp. olive oil, salt & pepper, place on a separate baking sheet and bake alongside the potatoes for 25 minutes.

5. Remove the chicken from the oven and allow it to cool. Once cooled, break it into small pieces into a bowl.

6. Heat up a frying pan on medium heat and put the spinach in until it starts to lose juices, and then add it to the chicken.

7. Once the sweet potatoes are ready, cut them in halves and let them cool for about 5 minutes.

8. In a bowl, mix the chipotle, ¼ cup olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, oregano, cumin, chili flakes, salt & pepper.

9. Raise the ovens temperature to 200°c (390°f).

10. Scoop the insides of the sweet potatoes, leaving a thin layer and the skin. (Use the insides to make a delicious mash, if you want)

11. Place the sweet potatoes on a baking sheet, lightly cover them with the chipotle mix and cook for another 5-10 minutes, until theyre crispy and brown.

12. Mix the rest of the chipotle with the chicken and spinach.

13. Take the potatoes out of the oven, stuff them, then put them back into the oven for another 5 minutes.

14. Garnish with cilantro and enjoy.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=18477&memberid=947355

Hearty Stuffed Pepper Soup

Don't forget a loaf of fresh french bread to serve with your soup.

Ingredients

1 - lb ground beef or turkey 
salt and pepper, to taste 
1 - tablespoon olive oil 
1/2 - cup onion, chopped
3/4 - cup green bell pepper, diced
3/4 - cup red or orange bell pepper, diced
1 - clove garlic, minced 
2 - cans (14 oz) diced tomatoes (with basil garlic and oregano)
1 - can (8 oz) tomato sauce 
3 - cups College Inn chicken broth
1/2 - teaspoon Italian seasoning 
1 - teaspoon sugar 
2 - cups cooked medium grain or brown rice

Directions
1. In a large soup pot or dutch oven, brown the ground beef, season with salt and pepper and cook until no longer pink; drain off any grease and set aside.

2. Heat the olive oil over medium heat, add the onions, red and green peppers and saute about 3-5 minutes, add the garlic and cook for and additional 30 seconds.

3. Add the seasoned ground beef back into the soup pot. Add one can of diced tomatoes and puree the second can in a chopper or food processor before adding.

4. Add the tomato sauce, college inn chicken broth, sugar, and Italian seasoning. Mix to combine.

5. Bring the mixture to a boil, reduce heat to low, cover and lightly simmer, stirring occasionally for 30 minutes. While the soup is simmering cook the rice according to package directions.

6. Once the soup is cooked add the rice into the soup and mix to combine. Ladle soup into bowls and serve.

servings: 6

www.mommyskitchen.com

Apple Cherry Baked Oatmeal

This baked oatmeal can be enjoyed warm or cold and love it with a little cold milk poured over top. If you do like things a little sweeter, feel free to add 1/4 cup brown sugar to the mix, or just top your bowl with a little honey or maple syrup. If you have a few extra pennies, sliced almonds would be an amazing addition to this dish. Just stir about 1/3 cup into the oats before baking. YUM.

Total Cost: $4.32
Cost Per Serving: $0.72
Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 cup frozen pitted sweet cherries $1.56
1½ cups unsweetened apple sauce $1.31
2 large eggs $0.32
½ tsp vanilla extract $0.14
½ tsp almond extract $0.14
¼ tsp cinnamon $0.02
¼ tsp salt $0.02
¾ tsp baking powder $0.03
1 cup milk $0.44
2 cups uncooked old fashioned rolled oats $0.34

Instructions

1. Take the cherries out of the freezer and allow them to thaw. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the apple sauce, eggs, vanilla and almond extracts, cinnamon, salt, and baking powder. Once combined, add the milk and whisk until smooth.

3. Roughly chop the cherries and add them to the bowl of liquid ingredients, along with the rolled oats. Stir with a spoon until combined.

4. Lightly coat an 8"x8" or 9"x9" baking dish with non-stick spray. Pour the oat mixture into the dish and then bake for 40-45 minutes, or until golden brown on top and no longer tacky in the center. Divide into six portions and serve warm.

Notes: Uneaten portions can be refrigerated and eaten cold at a later time or briefly microwaved to reheat.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/05/apple-cherry-baked-oatmeal

Skillet Chicken with Orzo and Olives By Beth M

Total Cost: $10.03
Cost Per Serving: $2.57
Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 chicken thighs (bone-in, skin on) $5.66
Pinch of salt and pepper $0.05
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.12
4 cloves garlic, minced $0.24
15oz. can diced tomatoes* $0.89
⅓ cup pitted kalamata olives $1.62
½ tsp dried oregano $0.05
2 cups chicken broth** $0.26
1.5 cups uncooked orzo $0.89
¼ bunch parsley (optional) $0.25

Instructions

1. Pat the chicken thighs dry with a paper towel, then sprinkle both sides with a pinch of salt and pepper.

2. Heat the olive oil in a large, deep skillet over medium heat.

3. Once the oil is hot and shimmering, add the chicken thighs with the skin side down. Cook the chicken thighs on each side until golden brown (about 5-7 minutes each side), then remove to a clean plate.

4. Pour off the excess fat from the skillet, leaving just enough to sauté the garlic. Turn the heat down to medium-low, add the minced garlic, and sauté for about one minute, or just until the garlic is soft and very fragrant.

5. Add the diced tomatoes (with juices), oregano, and some freshly cracked pepper. Stir the tomatoes, herbs, and olives to combine and allow the juices from the tomatoes to dissolve any browned bits from the bottom of the pan. Roughly chop the kalamata olives, and add them to the skillet.

6. Add the chicken broth and orzo to the skillet, and stir to combine. Nestle the browned chicken thighs down into the skillet, place a lid on the skillet and turn the heat up to medium-high. Allow the skillet to come to a boil, then turn the heat down to low, or the lowest temperature needed to maintain a gentle simmer. Let the skillet simmer for 15 minutes with the lid in place.

7. Turn the heat off and let the skillet rest for 5 minutes.

8. The tomatoes and olives will have risen to the top, so use a fork to gently stir or fluff the orzo, tomatoes, and olives back together. The orzo should be tender and slightly saucy.

9. Pull the parsley leaves from the stems, roughly chop them, and sprinkle over top.

Notes: *I used garlic and onion flavored diced tomatoes, but regular diced tomatoes will work as well.

**I use Better Than Bouillon concentrate to make my broth. One tsp Better Than Bouillon + 1 cup water = 1 cup broth.

www.budgetbytes.com

All these recipes have made me hungry  need to find something to chomp on. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ha ha- I checked newest topics, and here was Sam- Happy Day! to all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 15th January, 2016* by Darowil

*Budasha* has a low haemoglobin - explains the tiredness she has had recently. As does *Rookies* DD who is being checked out for the cause . Talk of a colonoscopy - especially worrying to them all as DD's DH died of colon cancer.

*Nannyof3s* mother passed away late last month. Family have all left, so time to settle down into the new life for her.

*Sugarsugar* has a friend who is due to start chemo but is in hospital with pneumonia and a collapsed lung- the latest news is that she is not going to make it. *Cashmeregma's* aunt by marriage died this week and *Pammies* cousin passed away Wednesday after many years of poor health.

*Gwen's* DD is planning to leave her new husband as he has started drinking yet again. They are hoping that this will pull him up and make him get professional help. Gwen and Brantley went to Al-anon meeting Thursday to enable them to support DD with her DH. Sounds like the jury is still out on its usefulness. Brantley had a bad cold early in the week but seems to have settled now.

*Aran* has been posting on FB and is very happy with Chrissy.

*Martinas* DS has a leaking wound - doctor happy with the wound but wants her to have both radiotherapy and chemo. She had severe stomach pains early in the week but as we heard no more of them I assume they settled down.

*Swedenmes* son was rushed to hospital coughing up blood - told that was not unexpected but the upside was that it looked like his X-ray was better than one a few months ago. Friday he went into the hospital to commence the first dose of chemo that is to be continued at home rather than an overnight hospital stay.

*Tamis* son has been working part time in an aged care facility doing general maintenance, gardening etc and has just been put on full time - loves working there so thrilled with this.

*Mariannes* mother is unwell - waiting for further information, likely via Gwen, as she receives it.

*Gagesmom* has had a lot of sickness in the household the last couple of weeks and Gage's cold has turned into bronchitis  requiring the use of an inhaler with resulting school issues over it.

*Purl2diva's* lithotripsy was unsuccessful so she has had the stone dissolved by a laser and hopefully it is now all dealt with.

*Nittergma* is off on a mission trip with her church to Honduras on Friday morning (US time).

*Pacers* DS1 had the stitches removed from his hand and it is healing well.

*Angelam's* cooker blew up....sparks, smoke and all! She's now shopping for a new one.

PHOTOS
1 - *Sorlenna* - Beginnings of the guernsey
3 - *Poledra * - New haircut
3 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dress
8 - *Caren* - Yarn bombed chair & bicycle
12 - *Caren* - Snow in Rastrick
14 - *Lurker* - Photos from trip to Scotland
14 - *Bubba* - Snow
19 - *Bonnie* - Quilt
19 - *Tami* - Rabbits
20 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie top & trousers
20 - *Bubba* - Rowan & Juniper 
28 - *Darowil* - Playmat/Tangled washing
30 - *Oneapril* - Cat and bunny
33 - *Poledra* - Pierce Brosnan
35 - *Kate* - Caitlin
40 - *Tami* - DD, Arriana and rabbits
53 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dress & bikini
65 - *Gagesmom* - Snowy streets
67 - *Kate* - Fingerless gloves
68 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie coat
72 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie underwear & socks
72 - *Sassafras* - Maya with backpack
76 - *Poledra* - Richard Dean Anderson
78 - *Caren* - Crocheter's Blizzard Forecast
81 - *Poledra* - Daisy plant!
81 - *Tami* - Gloves
81 - *Gwen* - New hairdo!
85 - *Poledra* - Sweaters
91 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dresses
92 - *Swedenme* - Latest knitting
93 - *Gagesmom* - Barbie dresses
96 - *Tami* - Gloves
101- *Caren* - Knitting mags & free gift
104- *Gagesmom* - Jigsaw

RECIPES
5 - *Sam* - Cobb salad
7 - *Gwen* - Healthy GF pumpkin brownies (link)
68 - *Sam* - Brioche Beanie (link)
86 - *Sam* - Crumb-Topped Apple Slab Pie (link)

CRAFTS
9 - *Bonnie* - Aran & Celtic knits for kids/Op-art socks (links)
14 - *Sam* - 40 cable knits/Cable fingerless gloves (links)
41 - *Gwen* - Downton Abbey gloves (link)
41 - *Sam* - Yarn for above gloves (link) 
79 - *Rookie* - Yarn colour indexes (links)
89 - *Gwen* - Sewing machines (link)
91 - *Bonnie* - Vintage Singer Genie sewing machine (link)
93 - *Sam* - Diagonal twist scarf (link)
97 - *Poledra* - Quick Cabled sweater (link)

OTHERS
17 - *Sam* - Coke as a rust remover (link)
45 - *Sugarsugar* - Australian vaccination schemes (link)
57 - *Sam* - Origin of Scorpion (link)
66 - *Lurker* - Drought in outback Queensland (link)
84 - *Sam* - 8th Jan KTP split (link)
96 - *Lurker* - German duo of clowns (link)


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

The Baked Cherry Oatmeal sounds good. Must try.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for your opening Sam. I'm marking my place and hoping my computer will co-operate this week. I've been having internet connectivity issues and am about ready to scream! 
The Snoooow is falling and the cat and I am hunkered in for the duration. I got him several cans of tuna and me a large bottle of Captain Morgan so I think we'll survive. Hope all Tea Partiers in the affected regions will stay safe and warm!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jack lou - good to see you. i love oatmeal - have it every morning for breakfast. need to try this one. please let us know what you think of it if you try it. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> The Baked Cherry Oatmeal sounds good. Must try.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for gluten free recipes.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary. Next week is super busy. I'm hosting knitting, dog sitting one dog in my home, pet sitting the 3 dogs/3cats2donkeys I pet sat before, and have dr. Appt. Fri. So I'm trying to get ahead and clean house while I have energy. Sitting should pay for my trip to Napa in March.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending warm thoughts to all in the path of the storm (have been seeing photos on facebook from its beginnings--have family back there).

Thanks for the opening and the summary. I have been trying to get Bub to get off skim milk (that stuff is terrible in my book) and go to almond or something similar; he did buy some to try.

I'll mark my spot and be back later if all goes as planned!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - i forgot - you are in line of the storm - hope you don't lose power. captain morgan should help you stay warm - so to speak. lol let us know how much snow you got. unfortunately we are not going to get any o the snow - heidi and i were hoping to be snowed in for a couple of days. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Thank you for your opening Sam. I'm marking my place and hoping my computer will co-operate this week. I've been having internet connectivity issues and am about ready to scream!
> The Snoooow is falling and the cat and I am hunkered in for the duration. I got him several cans of tuna and me a large bottle of Captain Morgan so I think we'll survive. Hope all Tea Partiers in the affected regions will stay safe and warm!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try to get some extra rest in joy - it sounds like a fairly full schedule for this week. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for gluten free recipes.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary. Next week is super busy. I'm hosting knitting, dog sitting one dog in my home, pet sitting the 3 dogs/3cats2donkeys I pet sat before, and have dr. Appt. Fri. So I'm trying to get ahead and clean house while I have energy. Sitting should pay for my trip to Napa in March.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and i use skim on our oatmeal. she counts calories and it really doesn't matter to me. i like almond milk to drink or to mix with like instant breakfast or a protein mix but i don't think i would car for it on cereal. maybe i should try it. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sending warm thoughts to all in the path of the storm (have been seeing photos on facebook from its beginnings--have family back there).
> 
> Thanks for the opening and the summary. I have been trying to get Bub to get off skim milk (that stuff is terrible in my book) and go to almond or something similar; he did buy some to try.
> 
> I'll mark my spot and be back later if all goes as planned!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I posted this on last weeks forgetting a new teaparty had started so here it is again......* Angelam* Ditto from me Angela. I have a cooker that is 20 years old and knock on wood it will keep working. The knob to turn it on and choose setting has broken off so I use a vise grip to set it and now use it for making soap only. Have a new one for food. Hope you can find a good one that is reasonable.

Swedenme wrote:
Sounds like my kind of cooking Angela 😄
Joking aside I know it must have been scary but that was a good cooker you had . Hope you manage to find another one just as good


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Hope you're soon feeling better Julie. 
My sister had to have her wound drained and still has some leakage. She saw the oncologist on Thursday but has a lot of thinking to do and is leaving it till after the weekend before even starting that as her head is spinning with it.all.my prayers for all that need them and best wishes to you all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi and i use skim on our oatmeal. she counts calories and it really doesn't matter to me. i like almond milk to drink or to mix with like instant breakfast or a protein mix but i don't think i would car for it on cereal. maybe i should try it. --- sam


Skim is actually not good for a diabetic, which is our concern. I find that with cereal or baking it's really no different to have the almond.

Martina, sending healing and calming thoughts for your sister. I can see why she wants time to think things over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I would like to hibernate to Sam although there is a sign of Spring on the way here as all my bulbs are sticking up out of the mud . I thought for sure that most of them would have rotten away . Snowdrops should be flowering soon . 
Not s fan of peanut butter on its own But I do like it covered in chocolate 
The chicken and herb dumpling soup sounds nice something to think about


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> The Baked Cherry Oatmeal sounds good. Must try.


Let me know if I can come taste test it for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* your recipes were very timely for me this week as I have been looking into substituting califlower for rice/potatoes as well as maybe using the zucchini for noodles! I copied every recipe! Thanks for such a great list of recipes.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* your recipes were very timely for me this week as I have been looking into substituting califlower for rice/potatoes as well as maybe using the zucchini for noodles! I copied every recipe! Thanks for such a great list of recipes.


So it's a case of all round to your house for dinner then !


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the great beginning and summaries. I've been seeing sorghum show more and more in the recipes. Does anyone use it? I remember it as a farm crop from a long time ago; think my Dad grew it for a few years. I'll have to look for it in the store.

I picked up my crochet and began a free form striped hot pad that I'll edge with red & white hearts. I think the red will bleed into the white, but I'll try to set the color with vinegar and salt and see what happens. Feels good to have the hook back in my hand.

I plan to do some cleaning this weekend as I think next week is going to be a very busy one with the job. It's starting to wind down a bit, but still plenty to do.

F


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, stay safe and warm souixann! We have started our early closing due to the forecasted winter storm. DD just texted that they are closing the mall at 5 (so now closed) and as soon as she does the store close up routine she will be headed home. We just aren't prepared for the conditions here in the south though around Atlanta they have put brine on the roads in prep for icy conditions. North Georgia is already getting snow; our area is supose to start around 6/6:30 but shouldn't be much. More concerned about ice. DH has decided to go on to a presentation a friend is giving on a book her wrote in Madison GA which is about a 35-45 minute drive more south of us. I told him I just wasn't up for going out in the weather even if it is just rain and cold so he has a buddy/neighbor of ours going with him. I'm perfectly happy sitting here and knitting.

Speaking of knitting, I was working a new pattern I got free on Craftsy.com for a rolled Brim Hat last night. The designer said it could be done using circulars if you didn't want to use straights. Well I got all the way to the decreases for the crown when I realized it really wasn't working with the circulars so I turned it into a headband and am now starting it again using staights. We shall see. I was pleased that I was able to convert what i had done into something useful.


thewren said:


> ooh - i forgot - you are in line of the storm - hope you don't lose power. captain morgan should help you stay warm - so to speak. lol let us know how much snow you got. unfortunately we are not going to get any o the snow - heidi and i were hoping to be snowed in for a couple of days. --- sam


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Let me know if I can come taste test it for you.


Sure thing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Aboslutely....come on down! 


martina said:


> So it's a case of all round to your house for dinner then !


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Sam, another great selection of recipes. I've never tried Almond milk but by DS says it's good so will have to buy some next time I'm in the city, no such thing in the local store. I just heard on the radio a few days ago that restaurants are taking cauliflower off. Their menus just now, between our terribly sad $$ & the drought in California where it comes from this time of year it now costs more than $7/head. Wow

My friend makes black bean brownies that are very good, wonder if the flourless chocolate cake is similar? I'm sure her recipe has sugar though.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summary.

Angela, I'm glad you didn't have a fire when the stove (I'm thinking what you call a cooker is what we call a stove?)blew up. Scary! Hope you find just what you want with all the bells & whistles&#128516;

Siouxann, hope the storm doesn't treat you too badly & you keep power. Sure seems a nasty one. Is anyone else getting hit?

It's a very grey day here, quite warm-12c/11f there are both freezing rain & snowfall warnings in effect for our area, will see what comes.

GD & I went to town this afternoon. I dropped of the broomstick lace cowl to DHs cousin for her birthday, she was thrilled with it. Nice to have things appreciated.
Well, must get supper on the go.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> The Baked Cherry Oatmeal sounds good. Must try.


I was thinking that too.

I just noticed you & Rookie are from the same town. Do you know each other outside KP?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to splurge once in a while. and it is cheaper to buy it by the pint. --- sam

Ben & Jerry's Releases Its Newest Flavor

Love ice cream cake but hate using knives?

Well, grab a spoon, because Ben & Jerry's latest limited edition batch just solved all your cake-cutting woes. Cake My Day, which is out in stores now, comes in a pint version and features vanilla cake batter ice cream, vanilla cake pieces, buttercream frosting and raspberry swirls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking that too.
> 
> I just noticed you & Rookie are from the same town. Do you know each other outside KP?


We didn't know each other before KP and the Tea Party, but we've met up a couple of times and hope to again very soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending your sister tons of soothing healing energy to help clear her head and help her make some good decisions. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Hope you're soon feeling better Julie.
> My sister had to have her wound drained and still has some leakage. She saw the oncologist on Thursday but has a lot of thinking to do and is leaving it till after the weekend before even starting that as her head is spinning with it.all.my prayers for all that need them and best wishes to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that sorlenna - why is it not good for a diabetic? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Skim is actually not good for a diabetic, which is our concern. I find that with cereal or baking it's really no different to have the almond.
> 
> Martina, sending healing and calming thoughts for your sister. I can see why she wants time to think things over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending prayers out to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, lalalalalalala...I DID NOT read Ben& Jerry's has new flavor. I WILL NOT try it. Dagnapit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Thank you for your opening Sam. I'm marking my place and hoping my computer will co-operate this week. I've been having internet connectivity issues and am about ready to scream!
> The Snoooow is falling and the cat and I am hunkered in for the duration. I got him several cans of tuna and me a large bottle of Captain Morgan so I think we'll survive. Hope all Tea Partiers in the affected regions will stay safe and warm!!


I've just been watching all the snow and bad weather on the news Hope you stay safe and warm although I think the Captain Morgan will help with that . hopefully you have plenty of WIPs to keep you busy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending your sister tons of soothing healing energy to help clear her head and help her make some good decisions. --- sam


I'll be thinking of your sister to Mary .Hope she finds the strength to keep her going through her treatments 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when heidi saw the calories, etc for the powdered peanut butter the first thing she thought of were buckeyes - which are native to ohio - and if you were born in ohio you are known as a buckeye. --- sam

this recipe is for a healthy buckeye. now is you use powdered peanut butter in both these recipes think of the calories you would save.

Healthy Buckeyes

See what I mean when I say healthy? Seriously, these have like a zero guilt factor and its pretty amazing how good they are. Plus, they are no bake, no fuss, vegan and gluten-free too!

PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 15 MINUTES
yields: 25-35 BUCKEYES

Ingredients

1(14 ounce) can cannellini beans, drained + rinsed
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce
1/2 cup pumpkin puree (may use sweet potato or butternut puree)*
2 tablespoons coconut oil
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1 cup creamy peanut butter
Pinch of sea salt
10 ounces dark or semi-sweet chocolate, melted (use vegan chocolate if needed)

Instructions

1. Line two cookie sheets with wax paper.

2. In the bowl of a food processor, add the cannellini beans and puree until mostly smooth. Add the applesauce, pumpkin, coconut oil and vanilla. Puree until completely smooth and creamy, about 2 minutes, scrapping down the sides if needed. Add the peanut butter and salt, process another minute.

3. Scoop 1/2 tablespoon size amounts of dough out and roll into a rough ball. Place on the prepared cookie sheet. Repeat with the remaining dough, cover the pans and place in the fridge for 15 minutes.

4. After 15 minutes, remove the balls from the fridge and roll them once more between your hands to smooth the balls out. Stick a toothpick into the top of each ball. Cover the cookie sheets and place them in the freezer for at least 45 minutes, but not too much longer than an hour.

5. Just before removing the balls from the freezer melt the chocolate over a double broiler or in the microwave.

6. Working with one ball at a time, dip the frozen balls into the chocolate leaving a small opening at the top so the peanut butter can peak out. Place the balls back on the cookie sheet. Repeat with the remaining balls. Store in the fridge until ready to eat. These are best straight out of the fridge with some cold milk!

NOTE: *I used an organic brand of pumpkin that is very thick and not pourable at all. This helped my dough firm up. If you are using a canned pumpkin that is pourable, you may need to add 1/4 cup to 1/2 cup of white whole wheat or regular flour to help the dough firm up. You will not taste they flour at all.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/healthy-harvest-buckeyes/

and a no so healthy buckeye but still very very good.

Buckeyes Recipe by Tammy Winters

"This recipe is so good that I double it whenever I make it. Since it is peanut butter balls dipped in chocolate it is almost like candy. Real buckeyes are nuts that grow on trees and are related to the horse chestnut."

30 servings

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups peanut butter
1 cup butter, softened
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
6 cups confectioners' sugar
4 cups semisweet chocolate chips

Directions

1. In a large bowl, mix together the peanut butter, butter, vanilla and confectioners' sugar. The dough will look dry. Roll into 1 inch balls and place on a waxed paper-lined cookie sheet.

2. Press a toothpick into the top of each ball (to be used later as the handle for dipping) and chill in freezer until firm, about 30 minutes.

3. Melt chocolate chips in a double boiler or in a bowl set over a pan of barely simmering water. Stir frequently until smooth.

4. Dip frozen peanut butter balls in chocolate holding onto the toothpick. Leave a small portion of peanut butter showing at the top to make them look like Buckeyes. Put back on the cookie sheet and refrigerate until serving.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/9909/buckeyes-i/



Swedenme said:


> Not s fan of peanut butter on its own But I do like it covered in chocolate


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bought heidi one of those thingys that make the zuchinni curls quite a while ago - don't think she has ever used it - told her we needed to try this recipe. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* your recipes were very timely for me this week as I have been looking into substituting califlower for rice/potatoes as well as maybe using the zucchini for noodles! I copied every recipe! Thanks for such a great list of recipes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing. lol sam



martina said:


> So it's a case of all round to your house for dinner then !


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't they grow cauliflower in canada? couldn't you grow it in your garden? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sam, another great selection of recipes. I've never tried Almond milk but by DS says it's good so will have to buy some next time I'm in the city, no such thing in the local store. I just heard on the radio a few days ago that restaurants are taking cauliflower off. Their menus just now, between our terribly sad $$ & the drought in California where it comes from this time of year it now costs more than $7/head. Wow
> 
> My friend makes black bean brownies that are very good, wonder if the flourless chocolate cake is similar? I'm sure her recipe has sugar though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that sorlenna - why is it not good for a diabetic? --- sam


One has to read the label; some add sugar to "improve taste" as opposed to whole milk. The nutritionist warned us against certain low fat foods (like reduced fat p. butter, which has added sugar) and said use regular mayo instead of any "low fat" as well. For myself, if I'm going to have milk, I want whole milk--I can't drink that watered down stuff!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you very much Sam . I am going shopping in the morning and peanut butter will be on my list


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

share with us which one you tried and how it was. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, lalalalalalala...I DID NOT read Ben& Jerry's has new flavor. I WILL NOT try it. Dagnapit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, lalalalalalala...I DID NOT read Ben& Jerry's has new flavor. I WILL NOT try it. Dagnapit.


I'm not crazy about cake batter ice cream, so I think I can resist this one.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, missed most of last week due to participating in a Mini MCAL by Melody's Makings. Did the crochet version in teen size, turned out to be a cabled hooded cowl. I added a little extra length to the cowl part. 

Hugs and support to all who lost someone close to them. Not a good week for that, last week. I have a good listening ear if anyone needs to talk.

Not that fond of cauliflower that I would use it to sub for rice and so on. Will eat one or two flowers buried under cheesy white sauce.

Interestingly enough, spotted powdered peanut butter in Costco, push a trolley for a friend on a walker, who lives upstairs. Will have to get and try, was thinking of adding to porridge. Should be yummy.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - i forgot - you are in line of the storm - hope you don't lose power. captain morgan should help you stay warm - so to speak. lol let us know how much snow you got. unfortunately we are not going to get any o the snow - heidi and i were hoping to be snowed in for a couple of days. --- sam


The snow isn't falling as fast as I was expecting. Maybe it will be less than the 2-3 ft they are predicting. My SIL says that if the snow comes over his flip flops it's too deep. I can only agree with him! I was meant for the tropics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies for starting us off again. Hope you're soon feeling better Julie.
> My sister had to have her wound drained and still has some leakage. She saw the oncologist on Thursday but has a lot of thinking to do and is leaving it till after the weekend before even starting that as her head is spinning with it.all.my prayers for all that need them and best wishes to you all.


Not too bad, Mary, having rested a little. May go out for some essential supplies later in the afternoon.
I can only imagine how your sister feels, not having firsthand experience of serious illness, but I imagine it can be very debilitating to be trying to make decisions.
Prayers, and everything crossed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been having heidi buy me whole milk to have here at home - i love cold milk and can go through a gallon fairly fast. for peanut butter you might check out the new powered peanut butter - i don't think it has added sugar and is quite low in calories and total fat. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> One has to read the label; some add sugar to "improve taste" as opposed to whole milk. The nutritionist warned us against certain low fat foods (like reduced fat p. butter, which has added sugar) and said use regular mayo instead of any "low fat" as well. For myself, if I'm going to have milk, I want whole milk--I can't drink that watered down stuff!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've been having heidi buy me whole milk to have here at home - i love cold milk and can go through a gallon fairly fast. for peanut butter you might check out the new powered peanut butter - i don't think it has added sugar and is quite low in calories and total fat. --- sam


I've not seen that yet--wonder about the texture of powdered (I have issues at times with food texture)--and I do always read the labels.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you go to this site look at the picture at the top of the page. if you put your cursor at the right edge you will see an arrow - click on it until you come to the sock picture. darowil - here is a sock for your sock display. --- sam

http://biscotteyarns.com/?utm_campaign=Zebra%252C%2BMinion%252C%2BBoomerang_56a101af5d24f63d6d311f23&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


Your cowl is lovely Heather. I like te colour


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely heather - great color. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you go to this site look at the picture at the top of the page. if you put your cursor at the right edge you will see an arrow - click on it until you come to the sock picture. darowil - here is a sock for your sock display. --- sam
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/?utm_campaign=Zebra%252C%2BMinion%252C%2BBoomerang_56a101af5d24f63d6d311f23&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


That is very interesting!

Okay, I should be off here...gotta fix supper.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i don't think you will notice a difference. heidi is also "texture minded" when it comes to food - and she loved this. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've not seen that yet--wonder about the texture of powdered (I have issues at times with food texture)--and I do always read the labels.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you that are interested - hawaii 50 and bluebloods is new tonight. starting at 9:00est. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie have you heard about the school shooting in your area
Such tragic news


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sam, another great selection of recipes. I've never tried Almond milk but by DS says it's good so will have to buy some next time I'm in the city, no such thing in the local store. I just heard on the radio a few days ago that restaurants are taking cauliflower off. Their menus just now, between our terribly sad $$ & the drought in California where it comes from this time of year it now costs more than $7/head. Wow
> 
> My friend makes black bean brownies that are very good, wonder if the flourless chocolate cake is similar? I'm sure her recipe has sugar though.
> 
> ...


Matthew likes almond milk. He tried it with an ice cube in it to cool it down and actually drank 2 glasses of it. Matthew is super picky so that says a lot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bought heidi one of those thingys that make the zuchinni curls quite a while ago - don't think she has ever used it - told her we needed to try this recipe. --- sam


I make zoodles (zuchinni noodles) all the time when they are abundant around here. They'll take on the flavor of just about anything. I've even made faux apple crisp out of zuchinni chunks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All those in the path of the storm, please take care and be safe.

Like the idea of powdered peanut butter and will try it when I find it. I like making my own protein and power bars and that will be good for those.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


Looks beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Had a chance now to read through the recipes- lots of ideas, thanks Sam, and to Margaret and Kate for doing such stalwart work with the summaries.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


It is looking so good, Sorlenna- love the greeny colour.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hello to everyone. I've been very quiet the last few weeks. Completely drained of energy as it has been ghastly hot and humid here. Have done very little except hibernate at home out of the heat, knitting little things and watching the tennis. Tennis tournaments abound in Australia all of January so it is great for tennis lovers. DH and I went to the men's finals of the Sydney International last weekend. Very entertaining men's double finals, a fun match between previous champions, Goran Ivanisovic and Mark Philipousos, then the men's final between Bulgaian Grigor Dimitrov and Serbian Troicki. Vocal Serbians in the crowd did their best to spoil the atmosphere by being loud and rude at inappropriate times, but their man finally won in a tie-breaker in a very close, good game.

Thanks Sam for the recipes. I'd like to try cauliflower rice but DH is not a fan so won't try that one soon. Will try the balsamic veges with lemon parsley rice - that sounds yummy.

Thanks again to the summary ladies for a great job. I so appreciate it as it helps me keep up with all your news.

Hugs to all who have lost loved ones recently and to those dealing with family problems. Praying for you all.

Healing wishes to all those with health problems, and to those with family members dealing with health issues. Praying for good health for all. 

Please stay safe and warm if you are in the path of this latest storm. Looks nasty! Would love to send you some of our heat. If only I knew how!

Time to get another load of washing out of the machine and then think about something for lunch. There's some smoked salmon in the fridge so it will be salmon something. Yumm.

You all take good care, and happy knitting from Denise in Sydney.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The snow isn't falling as fast as I was expecting. Maybe it will be less than the 2-3 ft they are predicting. My SIL says that if the snow comes over his flip flops it's too deep. I can only agree with him! I was meant for the tropics.


No wonder you are shut up inside with that much snow. Sounds like a good reason to stay put and knit and etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you go to this site look at the picture at the top of the page. if you put your cursor at the right edge you will see an arrow - click on it until you come to the sock picture. darowil - here is a sock for your sock display. --- sam
> 
> http://biscotteyarns.com/?utm_campaign=Zebra%252C%2BMinion%252C%2BBoomerang_56a101af5d24f63d6d311f23&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


HAd an email about the book- love the look of the book. Did some searching online and can get it from Amazon as a kindle download for a lot less than the book- or the price of the downlaod from whoever the email was from. MAybe Annies?
But some great looking socks in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


It looks good Heather. A lovely strong colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Good to see you again Denise. You seem to have had some terrible weather this year.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

need some help to deal, not long heard the female dog next door, a known vicious animal, attack and maybe kill a yappie dog that got into her yard. My girl is safe, she was inside with me having a cuddle when this occurred. The female dog has been secured under the house for now, I went upstairs and spoke to my friends about this, Di was wondering what had happened as she was woken from a sound sleep by it. I am, to my surprise, quite shaky. the neighbours know this dog can be a problem as they have raised the fences and taken steps to prevent her from getting out. Now another dog entered their yard and was attacked.

both Di and I are wondering what training this dog may have had in the past. Over here, staffies can be trained to hunt pigs and other wild game, but also for fight rings. We wonder if she was either or by previous owners. No sign that the current owners are the ones who did so. Waiting now to see if police get called by someone else, or if yapper owners think yapper got out and got lost.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there. 9pm and just got on now. Marking a place and going to go back and read to catch up. 

Finished another barbie dress/gown.

There was a knock on the door earlier and this guy Chris that I used to work with as well as his gf I used to work with at Pizza Delight. He had a gift for me from her. Paloma is awesome and I loved working with her. I got her an angel pendant when I was in the hospital. She made this mug and added a few goodies for me. She noticed it at his house and gave him a look. So he came over to drop it off. The mug made me cry.&#9786; I have some pretty great friends.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice gift Melody and a lovely surprise. You seem a nice person which is why so many care about you. Enjoy the chocs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there. 9pm and just got on now. Marking a place and going to go back and read to catch up.
> 
> Finished another barbie dress/gown.
> 
> There was a knock on the door earlier and this guy Chris that I used to work with as well as his gf I used to work with at Pizza Delight. He had a gift for me from her. Paloma is awesome and I loved working with her. I got her an angel pendant when I was in the hospital. She made this mug and added a few goodies for me. She noticed it at his house and gave him a look. So he came over to drop it off. The mug made me cry.☺ I have some pretty great friends.


That is lovely!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, it takes a great friend to have a great friend! Love the cup and goodies.
Busy bee, how awful. I would hate hearing that, more so if there were children in the neighborhood. And I hate Staffies and Pit Bulls get the blame when it is their owners training and treatment that make them that way. We have a t.v. Show Pitbulls and Parolees. They rescue Pits and even chained up in horrid heat, without water they wriggle and are so happy to be rescued have not seen one be vicious. And, of course, Cesar Milan did several shows when visiting Oz.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking so good, Sorlenna- love the greeny colour.


I am very fond of the color also; green suits me well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm always so sad to hear about things happening like with the dogs. Glad your little one is safe, Busyworkerbee, but oh that poor family of the other one.

The new dress looks great, Mel, and what a lovely surprise from your friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am very fond of the color also; green suits me well.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there. 9pm and just got on now. Marking a place and going to go back and read to catch up.
> 
> Finished another barbie dress/gown.
> 
> There was a knock on the door earlier and this guy Chris that I used to work with as well as his gf I used to work with at Pizza Delight. He had a gift for me from her. Paloma is awesome and I loved working with her. I got her an angel pendant when I was in the hospital. She made this mug and added a few goodies for me. She noticed it at his house and gave him a look. So he came over to drop it off. The mug made me cry.☺ I have some pretty great friends.


How lovely of her to give you those things- and especially the mug with those lovely sentiments


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, some nice recipes again. Bookmarked the page for when I am off my diet. I'm quite restricted now but have been using the cauliflower mashed up like mashed potatoes and love it so.

Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother. There is no easy way to get through this, but focusing on the good moments does help. We are here for you.

Pammie, so sorry to hear about your cousin's passing. My sympathies.

Sugarsugar, so hard to lose a friend and to see them suffer. Prayers for you both.

Gwen, so sorry to hear your new SIL has started drinking again. Relapses do happen and I pray he will get the help and support he needs.

Martina, hope all goes well for your sister as she progresses with her treatment.

Swedenme, such confusing times with all your DS is going through. So glad that the x-ray was better and hope he wins this battle once and for all. Yay to the treatments at home.

Wow, I guess Nittergma is already gone on her trip. What an experience this will be!!!

Can't believe it is already time for the new KTP. Where does the week go. I still can't find the company I ordered the yarn from and haven't found anything printed out. No yarn has arrived yet and apparently the computer history doesn't go back that far. I posted that I had ordered it on the 15th, so think it would be here if the order went through. Will wait to see if I was billed. Checked my emails and spent 2 days cleaning email up so I could find any confirmation, but there is none. Mmmmm, did I not complete the order??? Puzzling.

Been busy making arrangements for our 50th wedding anniversary. DIL had already made plans for the actual day with her girlfriends for out of town, so we are moving the party to February. DH and I will go out next week and celebrate with just the 2 of us, so that will be fun. DH is secretly happy to have a special time with me so we will get the best of both worlds. My oh my, 50 years next week. Guess I will say again, where did the time go. Need to get off the computer now. Am able to sit a little longer at it now as back is healing. Hugs to all!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> need some help to deal, not long heard the female dog next door, a known vicious animal, attack and maybe kill a yappie dog that got into her yard. My girl is safe, she was inside with me having a cuddle when this occurred. The female dog has been secured under the house for now, I went upstairs and spoke to my friends about this, Di was wondering what had happened as she was woken from a sound sleep by it. I am, to my surprise, quite shaky. the neighbours know this dog can be a problem as they have raised the fences and taken steps to prevent her from getting out. Now another dog entered their yard and was attacked.
> 
> both Di and I are wondering what training this dog may have had in the past. Over here, staffies can be trained to hunt pigs and other wild game, but also for fight rings. We wonder if she was either or by previous owners. No sign that the current owners are the ones who did so. Waiting now to see if police get called by someone else, or if yapper owners think yapper got out and got lost.


How horrid for you to heat that- and a concern for you with your own little dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2diva, so sorry about the kidney stone being so difficult. Such suffering and pain for you. Healing wishes on their way for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, love it that your friend did such a special thing for you, who are a special friend to her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, some nice recipes again. Bookmarked the page for when I am off my diet. I'm quite restricted now but have been using the cauliflower mashed up like mashed potatoes and love it so.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother. There is no easy way to get through this, but focusing on the good moments does help. We are here for you.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the 50th!! All the best to you and Bill.

As you look for the yarn order - maybe try your PayPal or credit card accounts and see if you were charged for it. That way you'll know the company, etc. and backtrack through the website. Most of them will have a history of your orders if you registered on their website.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations on the 50th!! All the best to you and Bill.
> 
> As you look for the yarn order - maybe try your PayPal or credit card accounts and see if you were charged for it. That way you'll know the company, etc. and backtrack through the website. Most of them will have a history of your orders if you registered on their website.


Thank you so much.

I was thinking I would have to wait for the bill to arrive. Wonder if I can get in online to see my orders. Can you believe the history on the computer goes to the 16th and I posted here about the yarn on the 15th. Waited to long to check on here as I was thinking it would arrive.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> How horrid for you to heat that- and a concern for you with your own little dog.


Agreed. What a terrible situation. Hopefully, it is never your dog or a child getting through the fence.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Everyone stay warm and safe in the snow storm. 

Martina, prayers continue for your sister. 

Melody, you have great friends because you are one!

Denise, hope you get cooler weather soon. 

Heather, sorry to hear about the dogs. Glad yours is safe. Hope something can be done. 

Daralene hope you find out where you ordered your yarn from. Happy Anniversary to you and Bill. Congratulations.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I was thinking similar thoughts! Sam you are such a naughty enabler! LOL


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, lalalalalalala...I DID NOT read Ben& Jerry's has new flavor. I WILL NOT try it. Dagnapit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Swedenme said:


> Your cowl is lovely Heather. I like te colour


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed both again. Think I am hooked...LOL.


thewren said:


> for those of you that are interested - hawaii 50 and bluebloods is new tonight. starting at 9:00est. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really looking good Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good sorlenna - that is a great color. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is horrible. Do you know who owned the dog that was killed? I hope they are notified. Laws being different in different countries so don't know if anything can be done since the "yapper" entered the Staffy's yard. I can't understand why someone would want their dog trained to fight; so cruel to all animals concerned.


busyworkerbee said:


> need some help to deal, not long heard the female dog next door, a known vicious animal, attack and maybe kill a yappie dog that got into her yard. My girl is safe, she was inside with me having a cuddle when this occurred. The female dog has been secured under the house for now, I went upstairs and spoke to my friends about this, Di was wondering what had happened as she was woken from a sound sleep by it. I am, to my surprise, quite shaky. the neighbours know this dog can be a problem as they have raised the fences and taken steps to prevent her from getting out. Now another dog entered their yard and was attacked.
> 
> both Di and I are wondering what training this dog may have had in the past. Over here, staffies can be trained to hunt pigs and other wild game, but also for fight rings. We wonder if she was either or by previous owners. No sign that the current owners are the ones who did so. Waiting now to see if police get called by someone else, or if yapper owners think yapper got out and got lost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

denise - he may not even recognize it if you use it in a recipe. --- sam



nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello to everyone. I've been very quiet the last few weeks. Completely drained of energy as it has been ghastly hot and humid here. Have done very little except hibernate at home out of the heat, knitting little things and watching the tennis. Tennis tournaments abound in Australia all of January so it is great for tennis lovers. DH and I went to the men's finals of the Sydney International last weekend. Very entertaining men's double finals, a fun match between previous champions, Goran Ivanisovic and Mark Philipousos, then the men's final between Bulgaian Grigor Dimitrov and Serbian Troicki. Vocal Serbians in the crowd did their best to spoil the atmosphere by being loud and rude at inappropriate times, but their man finally won in a tie-breaker in a very close, good game.
> 
> Thanks Sam for the recipes. I'd like to try cauliflower rice but DH is not a fan so won't try that one soon. Will try the balsamic veges with lemon parsley rice - that sounds yummy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a nice surprise. Good friends are to be treasured for sure.


gagesmom said:


> Hi there. 9pm and just got on now. Marking a place and going to go back and read to catch up.
> 
> Finished another barbie dress/gown.
> 
> There was a knock on the door earlier and this guy Chris that I used to work with as well as his gf I used to work with at Pizza Delight. He had a gift for me from her. Paloma is awesome and I loved working with her. I got her an angel pendant when I was in the hospital. She made this mug and added a few goodies for me. She noticed it at his house and gave him a look. So he came over to drop it off. The mug made me cry.☺ I have some pretty great friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am in awe of you and others here celebrating such long loving marriages. Sending you many hugs and congratulations on you upcoming 50th. Such a wonderful occasion. In February will your family be giving the two of you a Golden Anniversary party?


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, some nice recipes again. Bookmarked the page for when I am off my diet. I'm quite restricted now but have been using the cauliflower mashed up like mashed potatoes and love it so.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother. There is no easy way to get through this, but focusing on the good moments does help. We are here for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was an awesome gift melody - lucky you to have such a friend. the new barbie gown is lovely - this is going to be the best dressed barbie in canada. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi there. 9pm and just got on now. Marking a place and going to go back and read to catch up.
> 
> Finished another barbie dress/gown.
> 
> There was a knock on the door earlier and this guy Chris that I used to work with as well as his gf I used to work with at Pizza Delight. He had a gift for me from her. Paloma is awesome and I loved working with her. I got her an angel pendant when I was in the hospital. She made this mug and added a few goodies for me. She noticed it at his house and gave him a look. So he came over to drop it off. The mug made me cry.☺ I have some pretty great friends.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Weather report just said the snow showers are done. We only got a few flakes and only need to be concerned about black ice in the early morning hours. Tomorrow is going to be well above freezing and by Mon. or Tues. it will be near 60F. 

Been working on a hat so Ii'm off to knit a bit more. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - fifty years - congrats to you and bill - and do enjoy your time together at the restaurant - sounds like fun. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, some nice recipes again. Bookmarked the page for when I am off my diet. I'm quite restricted now but have been using the cauliflower mashed up like mashed potatoes and love it so.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother. There is no easy way to get through this, but focusing on the good moments does help. We are here for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they were good weren't they. they are two of my favorites. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed both again. Think I am hooked...LOL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to get the flips out again gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow is going to be well above freezing and by Mon. or Tues. it will be near 60F.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't they grow cauliflower in canada? couldn't you grow it in your garden? --- sam


Yes,we grow it & I have grown it but this time of year most fresh stuff is imported


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


Oops, a Gwennie😱


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is horrible. Do you know who owned the dog that was killed? I hope they are notified. Laws being different in different countries so don't know if anything can be done since the "yapper" entered the Staffy's yard. I can't understand why someone would want their dog trained to fight; so cruel to all animals concerned.


Not sure of the law either, end result of an apparently ongoing issue with the yapper. I do not think these owners were the ones who taught it the behaviour, at least I hope not.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Been busy making arrangements for our 50th wedding anniversary. DIL had already made plans for the actual day with her girlfriends for out of town, so we are moving the party to February. DH and I will go out next week and celebrate with just the 2 of us, so that will be fun. DH is secretly happy to have a special time with me so we will get the best of both worlds. My oh my, 50 years next week. Guess I will say again, where did the time go. Need to get off the computer now. Am able to sit a little longer at it now as back is healing. Hugs to all!!


50 years, Congratulations on lasting that long. However, were you a child bride?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie have you heard about the school shooting in your area
> Such tragic news


Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her. 
Terrible news for sure

Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


That's looking really good, love the color.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not sure of the law either, end result of an apparently ongoing issue with the yapper. I do not think these owners were the ones who taught it the behaviour, at least I hope not.


Terrible the dog is so mean it will kill another, I would be afraid what would happen should a child wonder into the yard!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, another cute Barbie dress. Such a nice gift your friend sent. 

Daralene, 50 years, wow, congratulations.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

denise - what do you think of this recipe? --- sam

Cauliflower Fried Rice

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: heaping 1 1/3 cups  Old Points: 2 pt  Points+: 3 pts
Calories: 108  Fat: 3 g  Carbs: 14  Fiber: 6  Protein: 9 g  Sugar: 1
Sodium: 868 mg  Cholesterol: 47 mg

Ingredients

1 medium head (about 24 oz) cauliflower, rinsed 
1 tbsp sesame oil 
2 egg whites 
1 large egg 
pinch of salt 
cooking spray 
1/2 small onion, diced fine 
1/2 cup frozen peas and carrots 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
5 scallions, diced, whites and greens separated 
3 tbsp soy sauce, or more to taste (Tamari for Gluten Free)

Directions:

1. Remove the core and let the cauliflower dry completely.

2. Coarsely chop into florets, then place half of the cauliflower in a food processor and pulse until the cauliflower is small and has the texture of rice or couscous  don't over process or it will get mushy. Set aside and repeat with the remaining cauliflower.

3, Combine egg and egg whites in a small bowl and beat with a fork. Season with salt.

4. Heat a large saute pan or wok over medium heat and spray with oil. Add the eggs and cook, turning a few times until set; set aside.

5. Add the sesame oil and saute onions, scallion whites, peas and carrots and garlic about 3 to 4 minutes, or until soft.

6. Raise the heat to medium-high.

7. Add the cauliflower "rice" to the saute pan along with soy sauce.

8. Mix, cover and cook approximately 5 to 6 minutes, stirring frequently, until the cauliflower is slightly crispy on the outside but tender on the inside.

9. Add the egg then remove from heat and mix in scallion greens.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/03/cauliflower-fried-rice.html



nicho said:


> Thanks Sam for the recipes. I'd like to try cauliflower rice but DH is not a fan so won't try that one soon. Will try the balsamic veges with lemon parsley rice - that sounds yummy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how tragic - what are children doing to each other. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
> LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her.
> Terrible news for sure
> 
> Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Everyone stay warm and safe in the snow storm.
> 
> Martina, prayers continue for your sister.
> 
> ...


Todays cricket is in Sydney and they have been saying that the weather is nice there today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is horrible. Do you know who owned the dog that was killed? I hope they are notified. Laws being different in different countries so don't know if anything can be done since the "yapper" entered the Staffy's yard. I can't understand why someone would want their dog trained to fight; so cruel to all animals concerned.


And especially as the owners can show that they have made efforts to keep their dog in- and thus others out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
> LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her.
> Terrible news for sure
> 
> Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.


How terrible- so hard to comprehend what is going in someones mind for this type of thing. I can understand in anger but not when it goes beyond that. (not that I am saying it is OK just that it is understandable)


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sam, another great selection of recipes. I've never tried Almond milk but by DS says it's good so will have to buy some next time I'm in the city.
> 
> Siouxann, hope the storm doesn't treat you too badly & you keep power. Sure seems a nasty one. Is anyone else getting hit?
> 
> ...


I use almond milk for a lot of things. It won't make instant pudding though.

There are 8 +/- inches of snow on my deck now. Enough is enough!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just been watching all the snow and bad weather on the news Hope you stay safe and warm although I think the Captain Morgan will help with that . hopefully you have plenty of WIPs to keep you busy


I'm ashamed to admit it, but I have a couple of totes filled with WIPs! Some I even remember what they are.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> One has to read the label; some add sugar to "improve taste" as opposed to whole milk. The nutritionist warned us against certain low fat foods (like reduced fat p. butter, which has added sugar) and said use regular mayo instead of any "low fat" as well. For myself, if I'm going to have milk, I want whole milk--I can't drink that watered down stuff!


It's funny, I can't drink the whole milk anymore. It's too thick. 2% is the highest I can manage, and that's pushing it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Battery's dying, gotta go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the night is just beginning. think it is to keep coming until tomorrow night sometime. wish we were getting some of it. --- sam



siouxann said:


> I use almond milk for a lot of things. It won't make instant pudding though.
> 
> There are 8 +/- inches of snow on my deck now. Enough is enough!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


Looking good and what a lovely colour


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just marking my spot. Still a bit behind on last weeks also.

Thanks Sam and ladies for yet another week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I'm ashamed to admit it, but I have a couple of totes filled with WIPs! Some I even remember what they are.


I have a similar amount of WIPs (well UFOs I guess as even I can't knit on that many at a time).

Hearing about your storm over here- sounds like a huge amount of snow still heading your way. Maybe you will get to make an impression on some WIPs? We are in the middle of moving and the main stuff I left myself with for a couple of months was one of tubs of WIPs. See how much impact I manage to make on them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just noticed that it is Stella and cmaliza s birthdays today
Happy birthday 
Hope you both have a lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Nice gift Melody and a lovely surprise. You seem a nice person which is why so many care about you. Enjoy the chocs.


That was a nice surprise Mel . Enjoy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, some nice recipes again. Bookmarked the page for when I am off my diet. I'm quite restricted now but have been using the cauliflower mashed up like mashed potatoes and love it so.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother. There is no easy way to get through this, but focusing on the good moments does help. We are here for you.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Daralene 
Hope you and your husband have a lovely time when you go out to celebrate your 50th wedding anniversary. I don't know about America but here they have names for certain anniversaries and yours is your golden anniversary 
Tradition is that a gift should be something of what anniversary it is . So for you something gold/ golden


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sam, another great selection of recipes. I've never tried Almond milk but by DS says it's good so will have to buy some next time I'm in the city, no such thing in the local store. I just heard on the radio a few days ago that restaurants are taking cauliflower off. Their menus just now, between our terribly sad $$ & the drought in California where it comes from this time of year it now costs more than $7/head. Wow
> 
> My friend makes black bean brownies that are very good, wonder if the flourless chocolate cake is similar? I'm sure her recipe has sugar though.
> 
> ...


Quite warm at -12c !!!!!! Ha ha . Must be kidding. LOL

Golly $7 for a cauliflower! About 4.50 here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Nice gift Melody and a lovely surprise. You seem a nice person which is why so many care about you. Enjoy the chocs.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed that it is Stella and cmaliza s birthdays today
> Happy birthday
> Hope you both have a lovely day


Happy Birthday abd hope you both have a lovely day


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
> LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her.
> Terrible news for sure
> 
> Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.


Terrible news.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are out of season here. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Quite warm at -12c !!!!!! Ha ha . Must be kidding. LOL
> 
> Golly $7 for a cauliflower! About 4.50 here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and yes - i am going to bed in just a couple of minutes. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


How is your mum doing Cathy . Hoping she is coping ok with all that hot weather you have been having


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> How is your mum doing Cathy . Hoping she is coping ok with all that hot weather you have been having


Hi Sonja. Mum is doing ok, just the same. The heat hasnt bothered her at all... its not too hot in the nursing home thank goodness. They have A/C in the big activity area and loung/dining. It seems to blow down her corridor as she isnt far from those rooms. So far its been quite comfortable that I know of. They have verandahs around most windows also so that helps.

My friend's family have had her moved back home for palative care. She is settled but no change.... I went yesterday with another friend to see her and she was in a deep settled sleep the whole time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and yes - i am going to bed in just a couple of minutes. --- sam


Mmm hmm.... 9.30pm here. Sleep well Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

siouxann said:


> I use almond milk for a lot of things. It won't make instant pudding though.
> 
> There are 8 +/- inches of snow on my deck now. Enough is enough!


Stay safe everyone in the bad weather you are having.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed that it is Stella and cmaliza s birthdays today
> Happy birthday
> Hope you both have a lovely day


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sonja. Mum is doing ok, just the same. The heat hasnt bothered her at all... its not too hot in the nursing home thank goodness. They have A/C in the big activity area and loung/dining. It seems to blow down her corridor as she isnt far from those rooms. So far its been quite comfortable that I know of. They have verandahs around most windows also so that helps.
> 
> My friend's family have had her moved back home for palative care. She is settled but no change.... I went yesterday with another friend to see her and she was in a deep settled sleep the whole time.


That's good news about your mum , not so good about your friend , at least she is home with family and hopefully not in pain , still very sad for everyone


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sonja. Mum is doing ok, just the same. The heat hasnt bothered her at all... its not too hot in the nursing home thank goodness. They have A/C in the big activity area and loung/dining. It seems to blow down her corridor as she isnt far from those rooms. So far its been quite comfortable that I know of. They have verandahs around most windows also so that helps.
> 
> My friend's family have had her moved back home for palative care. She is settled but no change.... I went yesterday with another friend to see her and she was in a deep settled sleep the whole time.


I hope she can stay home now as it seems the family want her home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I hope she can stay home now as it seems the family want her home.


Yes I hope so too now. I have a feeling that this could drag on though. She isnt in pain though and does seem settled.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Stella and Carol!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I hope so too now. I have a feeling that this could drag on though. She isnt in pain though and does seem settled.


Glad she is pain-free, but I hope for everyone's sake it doesn't drag on too long.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That was a nice surprise Mel . Enjoy


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Jumping in a bit early, but Happy 50th Anniversary to Daralene & Bill!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I hope so too now. I have a feeling that this could drag on though. She isnt in pain though and does seem settled.


It's good that she is comfortable. Sounds like it could be a hard time for the family if she does hang on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's good that she is comfortable. Sounds like it could be a hard time for the family if she does hang on.


Yep, that I what I think also.

I am off to bed. Even though we havent had high temperatures the last few days it has felt really humid and I have been waking a lot at night.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good morning all from a rather foggy morning in Berkshire. Our temperatures are supposed to be back up in double figures from today, around 11c every day but of course that means dull, grey, rainy days again. I would much rather have the crisp, bright frosty days we have had recently. 
Thank you Sam and summary ladies for another good start to this weeks KTP. I can't believe how chatty you have all been while I've been sleeping. 
Sorlenna, I love your guernsey, such a lovely colour.
Daralene, Happy 50th anniversary. I hope you and Bill have a wonderful night out together.
Carol and Stella, I hope you both have wonderful birthdays.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, that I what I think also.
> 
> I am off to bed. Even though we havent had high temperatures the last few days it has felt really humid and I have been waking a lot at night.


Yeah- its beenn really humid as well. Today was nice though- humidty still high but temepratures low enough for it not to be a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed that it is Stella and cmaliza s birthdays today
> Happy birthday
> Hope you both have a lovely day


Thought Sonja would have seen this! I do have to sleep at some point! And the digest is coming in a lot later these days.

 Happy Happy Birthday to you both


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed that it is Stella and cmaliza s birthdays today
> Happy birthday
> Hope you both have a lovely day


Adding my wishes to yours --- Many many more.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good morning , Sam and company! Great recipes as usual, Mr. Sam (but the Ben & Jerry's sounds like more fun than cooking!). Still snowing in central PA - cats and dogs (if snow can do that)! Have ingredients for a cheesecake just waiting for me, today!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I hope so too now. I have a feeling that this could drag on though. She isnt in pain though and does seem settled.


I do so hope this is not going to be long drawn out, for everyone's sake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes I hope so too now. I have a feeling that this could drag on though. She isnt in pain though and does seem settled.


Keeping her comfortable is the pallative care's main goal and from what I've seen here in the US, they do a very good job. So very sad, to be sure, but is a good alternative to being in pain.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Barbie glam! Very cute! And such a nice, personal gift from your friend You know she was thinking of you with every brush stroke!


gagesmom said:


> Hi there. 9pm and just got on now. Marking a place and going to go back and read to catch up.
> 
> Finished another barbie dress/gown.
> 
> There was a knock on the door earlier and this guy Chris that I used to work with as well as his gf I used to work with at Pizza Delight. He had a gift for me from her. Paloma is awesome and I loved working with her. I got her an angel pendant when I was in the hospital. She made this mug and added a few goodies for me. She noticed it at his house and gave him a look. So he came over to drop it off. The mug made me cry.☺ I have some pretty great friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought Sonja would have seen this! I do have to sleep at some point! And the digest is coming in a lot later these days.
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday to you both


You don't have to wait for the digest. I found out that so many things weren't included in the digest - just depends on when the postings were made and the time parameters time of the digest. I haven't waited for the digest in years and don't even bother with it. I use the Newest Topics and Watched Topics to manage my views. Everything I comment on or want to follow becomes a Watch. I clear out all the Newest Topics as I read them so see all new things coming in. Between the two I see all that the KP has to offer and decide what to look at and comment on. I have my preferences all marked so I only get those categories that I want to see.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations on 50 years! Enjoy your time together!


Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, some nice recipes again. Bookmarked the page for when I am off my diet. I'm quite restricted now but have been using the cauliflower mashed up like mashed potatoes and love it so.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother. There is no easy way to get through this, but focusing on the good moments does help. We are here for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Golden Wedding Anniversary to Cashmeregma and husband.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You don't have to wait for the digest. I found out that so many things weren't included in the digest - just depends on when the postings were made and the time parameters time of the digest. I haven't waited for the digest in years and don't even bother with it. I use the Newest Topics and Watched Topics to manage my views. Everything I comment on or want to follow becomes a Watch. I clear out all the Newest Topics as I read them so see all new things coming in. Between the two I see all that the KP has to offer and decide what to look at and comment on. I have my preferences all marked so I only get those categories that I want to see.


My point, though Rookie, is that I am often asleep at the point the new day rolls over in EST or EDT. And Sonja is usually really on the ball with birthdays.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Golden Wedding Anniversary to Cashmeregma and husband.


We are early, but best wishes for many more happy years together!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds delicious!


thewren said:


> denise - what do you think of this recipe? --- sam
> 
> Cauliflower Fried Rice
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stella and cmaliza.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Almost 2 feet of snow today...coming 1-3 inches an hour! But it is very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't know if this will work- but it is rather a dramatic image,

http://earthsky.org/earth/2015-hottest-year-on-record-by-far?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=107ecc2425-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-107ecc2425-394023553

And of course snow is being dumped in odd places.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Interesting and a little scary, Julie Wish we could share some of our cool air with you!


Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know if this will work- but it is rather a dramatic image,
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/2015-hottest-year-on-record-by-far?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=107ecc2425-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-107ecc2425-394023553
> 
> And of course snow is being dumped in odd places.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Sam. Great recipes to try. Today is National Pie day!

With all the snow we have I quess it is a good idea to be in

the warm kitchen , baking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Interesting and a little scary, Julie Wish we could share some of our cool air with you!


It is quite an eye-opener! the amount of red/orange in the last decade! I enjoy my time awake at night, because it is cooler! But will go back to bed to rest again, soon!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought Sonja would have seen this! I do have to sleep at some point! And the digest is coming in a lot later these days.
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday to you both


It popped up in an email from Facebook but I checked first just to make sure .

I think I ve got your headache or rightly said its now a migraine , had a nightmare time at the shops , went with slight headache then realised the. lights were really hurting my eyes and feeling sick . good thing I didn't need lots although I did forget husbands medication . No rush though as he has enough for a few days just means I have to go back 
Oh well at least I have a good reason for sitting here doing nothing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It popped up in an email from Facebook but I checked first just to make sure .
> 
> I think I ve got your headache or rightly said its now a migraine , had a nightmare time at the shops , went with slight headache then realised the. lights were really hurting my eyes and feeling sick . good thing I didn't need lots although I did forget husbands medication . No rush though as he has enough for a few days just means I have to go back
> Oh well at least I have a good reason for sitting here doing nothing


I had it on Facebook too, but a day early! It is not a competition- just the reality of your daytime as opposed to mine.
So sorry that it is a full-blown migraine- that is no good!
Hopefully it will subside quickly, or at least before you need to get back to the shops.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Good morning all from a rather foggy morning in Berkshire. Our temperatures are supposed to be back up in double figures from today, around 11c every day but of course that means dull, grey, rainy days again. I would much rather have the crisp, bright frosty days we have had recently.
> Thank you Sam and summary ladies for another good start to this weeks KTP. I can't believe how chatty you have all been while I've been sleeping.
> Sorlenna, I love your guernsey, such a lovely colour.
> Daralene, Happy 50th anniversary. I hope you and Bill have a wonderful night out together.
> Carol and Stella, I hope you both have wonderful birthdays.


And we had our first sighting of the sun this morning at least I think it was the sun as it came and went so quickly could have been a UFO 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Almost 2 feet of snow today...coming 1-3 inches an hour! But it is very pretty.


You are right it does look pretty . Hope you are tucked away inside nice and warm


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, I hope you feel better soon.


Took tablets , glasses on , a nice hot cuppa in my hands and watching NCIS 
Should feel better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to my DD, CMaliza, and StellaK! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Stella and Carol!


From me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do so hope this is not going to be long drawn out, for everyone's sake.


Yes, if someone can't get better it's better for it to be over. So sad.

Cathy, glad your mom is doing OK


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam. Thanks for the wonderful recipes, you certainly go to all lengths to find some interesting meals. My Step-daughter and son-in-law are visiting us from Colorado where it has been snowing like crazy so it was decided that they needed a respite from the cold and shoveling of snow. We are glad that they chose to come stay with us for a while so they could thaw . Well, all of that is quite foreign to us here in sunny Southern California where we might get a droplet of rain sometime this afternoon! In addition to them, our son is also visiting from Sacramento where it has been raining cats and dogs together with our granddaughters whom he gets to visit every other weekend ( divorce is difficult) so in other words we have a house full of family for the first time in a long, long time. It feels good to have them all under our roof. Later on this morning, when my DH gets back from cycling ( he is now riding about 25 miles after almost 12 weeks from his bilateral knee replacement surgery) all the men are going to the closest golf course to hit a couple of buckets of balls and then chit chat at the restaurant. Tonight we are going out to dinner to celebrate the oldest granddaughter's 13th birthday which was on the 14th of this month and then we plan to come home to cupcakes, ice cream and opening of gifts. Promises to be quite a weekend as the Broncos and Patriots are playing tomorrow so I know our DD and SIL will be glued to the T.V. Got to make chicken wings!!! May you have a wonderful week as well! :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies for another good start.

Since I have had two kidney stone episodes in ten weeks, I am determined too do what i can to prevent a recurrence which means giving up some of my favorite foods: spinach, kale, beets, rhubarb, peanuts, peanut butter, chocolate and black tea, whole wheat products and reduce as much salt as possible.

I will pick and choose and substitute from your recipes as I am able.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, sorry you've got a migraine, hope it's better soon.

Margaret, I couldn't stand to have all those WIP, I'm kind of obsessive, if I start something I want to see what it looks like done&#128516;, I rarely have 2 projects on the go at once unless one is a shawl & I need a take-along project that I can do without thinking.

It's not light enough to see what's going on outside but it snowed & blowed overnight, looks fairly deep on the deck. So of course DH wants to go to the city today&#128561; he's one of those people who has to get out & see how bad it is.! The truck is 4 wheel drive so should be OK


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It popped up in an email from Facebook but I checked first just to make sure .
> 
> I think I ve got your headache or rightly said its now a migraine , had a nightmare time at the shops , went with slight headache then realised the. lights were really hurting my eyes and feeling sick . good thing I didn't need lots although I did forget husbands medication . No rush though as he has enough for a few days just means I have to go back
> Oh well at least I have a good reason for sitting here doing nothing


Migraine is miserable. Hope you'e feeling better and "in the pink" very soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been trying to find more news of the La Loche shootings but things seem to be pretty hush- hush. We are wondering if the shooter is young, otherwise more would be on the news, I think. 
DH commented at breakfast that what he saw on the news makes it seem like an average Saskatchewan community but that is very far from reality. Not that that makes this tragedy any less terrible.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Loche


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Since I have had two kidney stone episodes in ten weeks, I am determined too do what i can to prevent a recurrence which means giving up some of my favorite foods: spinach, kale, beets, rhubarb, peanuts, peanut butter, chocolate and black tea, whole wheat products and reduce as much salt as possible.
> 
> I will pick and choose and substitute from your recipes as I am able.


I would find that a very hard list to have to eliminate, Diva, but I guess when it comes to the crunch, if you must, you must.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Since I have had two kidney stone episodes in ten weeks, I am determined too do what i can to prevent a recurrence which means giving up some of my favorite foods: spinach, kale, beets, rhubarb, peanuts, peanut butter, chocolate and black tea, whole wheat products and reduce as much salt as possible.
> 
> I will pick and choose and substitute from your recipes as I am able.


That would be a tough diet to follow for me, especially giving up tea. Hope you are soon feeling back to normal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, sorry you've got a migraine, hope it's better soon.
> 
> Margaret, I couldn't stand to have all those WIP, I'm kind of obsessive, if I start something I want to see what it looks like done😄, I rarely have 2 projects on the go at once unless one is a shawl & I need a take-along project that I can do without thinking.
> 
> It's not light enough to see what's going on outside but it snowed & blowed overnight, looks fairly deep on the deck. So of course DH wants to go to the city today😱 he's one of those people who has to get out & see how bad it is.! The truck is 4 wheel drive so should be OK


Some are incorrigible!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been trying to find more news of the La Loche shootings but things seem to be pretty hush- hush. We are wondering if the shooter is young, otherwise more would be on the news, I think.
> DH commented at breakfast that what he saw on the news makes it seem like an average Saskatchewan community but that is very far from reality. Not that that makes this tragedy any less terrible.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Loche


All I saw was that 5 had been killed and 2 serious in hospital and that they had someone in custody . It is a tragedy as even in areas were it's not very nice to live there are still decent people just trying to get on with their lives


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been trying to find more news of the La Loche shootings but things seem to be pretty hush- hush. We are wondering if the shooter is young, otherwise more would be on the news, I think.
> DH commented at breakfast that what he saw on the news makes it seem like an average Saskatchewan community but that is very far from reality. Not that that makes this tragedy any less terrible.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Loche


Thanks for the link, Bonnie, but from what you were saying before, definitely 'sanitised' report.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


Couch potatoes have their reasons! So glad it has gone quickly, and hoping for a speedy return to his normal.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Stella and Carol!*


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, have a special day. Happy Birthday.
Carol, enjoy your special day. Happy Birthday.
Daralene, ow, 50 years. That is special to celebrate especially as yours is a happy, loving relationship and you still have romance.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Stella and Carol!*


Ditto. I hope you have a day filled with joy and celebration.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Patocenizo, happy you have a full house. Sounds like a loving and fun weekend.
Sonja, sorry you are having a migraine. Hope you feel better soon.
Purl2, sorry your diet is so restricted.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonj, glad your DS's tx. Went well. Hope nausea over with soon. Praying for miracle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonj, glad your DS's tx. Went well. Hope nausea over with soon. Praying for miracle.


Thank you joy . I've been praying for a miracle for over 2 years now , thought we had one after his survived the 12 hour operation and was doing so well after the first cancer and now here we are hoping again ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


I hope so too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tami - happy birthday to your DD also.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, I am going to find my diet difficult to follow. I am someone who has a bit of chocolate every day (dark chocolate is good for you, right?) And peanut butter is my go to lunch when nothing else sounds good.

One of the problems with trying to decide on what to eat is that if you have other health problems--sometimes there is contradicting signals as to what is best.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For sure...LOL


thewren said:


> time to get the flips out again gwen. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

this sounds good Sam. I'm making beef stir fry tonight and it woiuld go well with it. I will need to get DH to go get a head of cauliflower....and I wonder if you could use olive oil instead of seasame oil....will think on this a bit first....


thewren said:


> denise - what do you think of this recipe? --- sam
> 
> Cauliflower Fried Rice
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my....time for the Capt. Morgan's I think....LOL. Our snow amounted to a very light dusting and is mostly gone now. Talked to Marianne and they got about 2 inches and roads already clear now.


siouxann said:


> I use almond milk for a lot of things. It won't make instant pudding though.
> 
> There are 8 +/- inches of snow on my deck now. Enough is enough!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are not alone on that Siouxann....probably will end up frogging many of them and begin something else again. Maybe I/we should keep a journal with yarn samples and names of patterns....naw...that would take the fun out of our mystery WIPs LOL.


siouxann said:


> I'm ashamed to admit it, but I have a couple of totes filled with WIPs! Some I even remember what they are.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1pm here and I slept in until noon.

Happy birthday Carol and Stella, as well as Tami Dd. Many happy returns today. &#127872;&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882;&#127856;&#127801;&#128144;

Darlene and Bill. 50th Anniversary. Wishing you both joy and happiness.

I am with you Bonnie. I very rarely have more then one wipe on the go.

Off to make another Barbie outfit. &#9786;


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops again!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Carol and to Stella


Swedenme said:


> Just noticed that it is Stella and cmaliza s birthdays today
> Happy birthday
> Hope you both have a lovely day


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy 50th, Daralene & Bill!* That's quite a wonderful milestone to be celebrating!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! Just look at how high up the tree trunks the snow is. Would love to see it in person but sure wouldn't want to have to tavel in in or shovel it. Very pretty to look at.


oneapril said:


> Almost 2 feet of snow today...coming 1-3 inches an hour! But it is very pretty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hooray for National Pie Day....maybe I can make one today. 


Windbeam said:


> Thanks Sam. Great recipes to try. Today is National Pie day!
> 
> With all the snow we have I quess it is a good idea to be in
> 
> the warm kitchen , baking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! I finally finished last weeks so am now over here, you all are already up to 12 pages, yeesh. Internet was going super slow last night so I couldn't get caught up easily, of course David streaming fly fishing videos on youtube probably didn't help any. lol
Angela, sorry to hear your cooker blew, that had to be at the least a bit scary, glad it didn't damage your kitchen and that you are okay, have fun picking he new one, they don't make them like they used to, hopefully you find one you love that will last as long. 
David got back to the shop yesterday at around noon, and since Marla and I were in Scottsbluff doing the shopping and bills, we met him for lunch, he wanted Chinese, so we did that, he asked for a large bowl of hot and sour soup and then the meal of Szechuan chicken with rice and everything, they brought him a a caldron of soup :shock: LOL the people at the table next to us were laughing with us, needless to say, he had about 3+ of the little bowls they usually bring, out of it, plus the little bowl was full when they brought that, then he ate his hole meal, brought home the rest of the soup and it is now gone. lolol I don't think he was hungry, he was eyeing my lunch, but mine had almond chicken and chow mein, the almonds are the only thing that saved my left overs. :roll: 
Well, I need to get caught up and finish my sock and the collar on the purple sweater. 
Have a great day all!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thank you for your opening Sam. I'm marking my place and hoping my computer will co-operate this week. I've been having internet connectivity issues and am about ready to scream!
> The Snoooow is falling and the cat and I am hunkered in for the duration. I got him several cans of tuna and me a large bottle of Captain Morgan so I think we'll survive. Hope all Tea Partiers in the affected regions will stay safe and warm!!


The kitty, tuna, and the Captain, you are set. 
Hopefully it won't get anywhere as bad as they predicted. Hopefully you won't lose power.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for gluten free recipes.
> Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary. Next week is super busy. I'm hosting knitting, dog sitting one dog in my home, pet sitting the 3 dogs/3cats2donkeys I pet sat before, and have dr. Appt. Fri. So I'm trying to get ahead and clean house while I have energy. Sitting should pay for my trip to Napa in March.


Wonderful that the sitting will cover your trip, you are going to be busy this week, be sure to get the rest you need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful news. Hope the nausea and tiredness will pass soon.Glad he is being a couch potato; good that he can rest.


Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


That's beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...gotta go clean the kitchen, make some body butter, and then knit a bit. TTYL Hope everyone can stay comfortable....warm or cool as you need.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


Beautiful! I love the colour.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
It is rainy and cold in So California. Not complaining 
Karena


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is wonderful news. Hope the nausea and tiredness will pass soon.Glad he is being a couch potato; good that he can rest.


Thanks Gwen . I'm really happy for him that everything went smoothly


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not crazy about cake batter ice cream, so I think I can resist this one.


Me either, I don't like cookie dough ice cream either though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bright me, forgot to add the pic of the MCAL item. I used a Spotlight yarn - Jasmine in bright orange. Love the way it turned out.


That is pretty, nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've not seen that yet--wonder about the texture of powdered (I have issues at times with food texture)--and I do always read the labels.


Marla loves it, but I haven't had the guts to try it, the texture thing for me, I figure that it will probably be creamy, but I like chunky peanut butter best anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


Great work, I can't wait to see it finished, it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy! It is always nice to have the kids around!


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. Thanks for the wonderful recipes, you certainly go to all lengths to find some interesting meals. My Step-daughter and son-in-law are visiting us from Colorado where it has been snowing like crazy so it was decided that they needed a respite from the cold and shoveling of snow. We are glad that they chose to come stay with us for a while so they could thaw . Well, all of that is quite foreign to us here in sunny Southern California where we might get a droplet of rain sometime this afternoon! In addition to them, our son is also visiting from Sacramento where it has been raining cats and dogs together with our granddaughters whom he gets to visit every other weekend ( divorce is difficult) so in other words we have a house full of family for the first time in a long, long time. It feels good to have them all under our roof. Later on this morning, when my DH gets back from cycling ( he is now riding about 25 miles after almost 12 weeks from his bilateral knee replacement surgery) all the men are going to the closest golf course to hit a couple of buckets of balls and then chit chat at the restaurant. Tonight we are going out to dinner to celebrate the oldest granddaughter's 13th birthday which was on the 14th of this month and then we plan to come home to cupcakes, ice cream and opening of gifts. Promises to be quite a weekend as the Broncos and Patriots are playing tomorrow so I know our DD and SIL will be glued to the T.V. Got to make chicken wings!!! May you have a wonderful week as well! :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Praying he bounces back quickly!


Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> need some help to deal, not long heard the female dog next door, a known vicious animal, attack and maybe kill a yappie dog that got into her yard. My girl is safe, she was inside with me having a cuddle when this occurred. The female dog has been secured under the house for now, I went upstairs and spoke to my friends about this, Di was wondering what had happened as she was woken from a sound sleep by it. I am, to my surprise, quite shaky. the neighbours know this dog can be a problem as they have raised the fences and taken steps to prevent her from getting out. Now another dog entered their yard and was attacked.
> 
> both Di and I are wondering what training this dog may have had in the past. Over here, staffies can be trained to hunt pigs and other wild game, but also for fight rings. We wonder if she was either or by previous owners. No sign that the current owners are the ones who did so. Waiting now to see if police get called by someone else, or if yapper owners think yapper got out and got lost.


Oh that is so sad, sorry you have to live next door, and very glad that your baby is safe and sound. The poor dog next door that is doing the attacking and killing, I wonder what that poor thing went through in it's short life to make it feel it needs to react this way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi there. 9pm and just got on now. Marking a place and going to go back and read to catch up.
> 
> Finished another barbie dress/gown.
> 
> There was a knock on the door earlier and this guy Chris that I used to work with as well as his gf I used to work with at Pizza Delight. He had a gift for me from her. Paloma is awesome and I loved working with her. I got her an angel pendant when I was in the hospital. She made this mug and added a few goodies for me. She noticed it at his house and gave him a look. So he came over to drop it off. The mug made me cry.☺ I have some pretty great friends.


Love the Barbie dress. 
You are a great friend and you are getting that back, a lovely gift for them to bring you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, it takes a great friend to have a great friend! Love the cup and goodies.
> Busy bee, how awful. I would hate hearing that, more so if there were children in the neighborhood. And I hate Staffies and Pit Bulls get the blame when it is their owners training and treatment that make them that way. We have a t.v. Show Pitbulls and Parolees. They rescue Pits and even chained up in horrid heat, without water they wriggle and are so happy to be rescued have not seen one be vicious. And, of course, Cesar Milan did several shows when visiting Oz.


We watch Pitbulls and Paroles, Tia's story is quite a tale, I hope that one day she does a bio. She was in the Army, then went to work for the City of LA as a youth gang counselor.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, Olivia oil will work fine. I find sesame oil has such a strong taste, I use only a few drops, anyway. You could add in a pinch of ginger, and/or allspice if you wanted to step up the seasoning a little. Sounds like a good recipe.


Gweniepooh said:


> this sounds good Sam. I'm making beef stir fry tonight and it woiuld go well with it. I will need to get DH to go get a head of cauliflower....and I wonder if you could use olive oil instead of seasame oil....will think on this a bit first....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry - OLIVE oil!Gwen, Olivia oil will work fine. I find sesame oil has such a strong taste, I use only a few drops, anyway. You could add in a pinch of ginger, and/or allspice if you wanted to step up the seasoning a little. Sounds like a good recipe.


Gweniepooh said:


> this sounds good Sam. I'm making beef stir fry tonight and it woiuld go well with it. I will need to get DH to go get a head of cauliflower....and I wonder if you could use olive oil instead of seasame oil....will think on this a bit first....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Still snowing! Probably can't see it but snow measures 17" on the yard stick!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Still snowing! Probably can't see it but snow measures 17" on the yard stick!


That will make a lot of water/mud when it thaws.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
> Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


Hello Mindy! Nice to see you here!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...gotta go clean the kitchen, make some body butter, and then knit a bit. TTYL Hope everyone can stay comfortable....warm or cool as you need.


Would you share your body butter recipe, Gwen? I have loads of coconut oil, essential oil, and some cocoa butter I need to use up, and I have plenty of balm at the moment and not enough lye to make much more soap.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla loves it, but I haven't had the guts to try it, the texture thing for me, I figure that it will probably be creamy, but I like chunky peanut butter best anyway.


And I'm the opposite! I won't eat peanuts whole and can't stand chunky p. butter (the one exception is boiled peanuts, but those are not easily found around here).


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.

Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It popped up in an email from Facebook but I checked first just to make sure .
> 
> I think I ve got your headache or rightly said its now a migraine , had a nightmare time at the shops , went with slight headache then realised the. lights were really hurting my eyes and feeling sick . good thing I didn't need lots although I did forget husbands medication . No rush though as he has enough for a few days just means I have to go back
> Oh well at least I have a good reason for sitting here doing nothing


Hope it's shifted by now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


Great news! Much better to feel tired and nauseous in your own bed!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't they grow cauliflower in canada? couldn't you grow it in your garden? --- sam


Mum grew cauliflower in Canada when we were kids.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

It is rainy and cold in So California. Not complaining 


Karena, just came back from walk with Maya. First 45 min. Pleasant, getting cloudy but still sunny, light breeze. Last 15 min. Tending toward blustery and cloudy. Comforter on Sierras. We should get a sprinkle later today. We live oh high desert half-way between LA and Mammoth.
Kaye, thank you. Didn't know that about Tina.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mindy, know what you mean. I only like looking at snow atop the Sierras, as Maya and I walk on desert, me in long sleeve cotton top! Traveling mercies for your daughter and chum. Hopefully they brought warm clothes. The wind can whip around downtown NY.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Still snowing! Probably can't see it but snow measures 17" on the yard stick!


You guys are really getting it on the East Coast. I feel for you as it will be around for awhile. I hope that everyone stays hunkered down and safe and warm.

Hope you don't lose power and that all the road crews are able to get out to clear up the roadways for Monday's traffic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
> Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


I think they may be there for awhile. I hope they like each other's company, because they won't be going out much for a couple of days. Think of the stories they can tell 20 years from now!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


Best wishes to him on the wedding/marriage. You'll love being able to see and chat with everyone.

Hope that the wedding party isn't hampered by all the snowfall that's happening up that way.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks. Local news just said we are up to 27 inches. The PA turnpike and the interstates have been closed. So, I have sweet potato curry in the crock pot, and made grilled cheese and homemade tomato soup for lunch. Now I will pop Foyle's War DVD in and knit! Warm thoughts to all the other snow-bounders!


RookieRetiree said:


> You guys are really getting it on the East Coast. I feel for you as it will be around for awhile. I hope that everyone stays hunkered down and safe and warm.
> 
> Hope you don't lose power and that all the road crews are able to get out to clear up the roadways for Monday's traffic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much snow do you have by now? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Good morning , Sam and company! Great recipes as usual, Mr. Sam (but the Ben & Jerry's sounds like more fun than cooking!). Still snowing in central PA - cats and dogs (if snow can do that)! Have ingredients for a cheesecake just waiting for me, today!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Local news just said between 24 - 27 inches, depending on the area. It sure is pretty, but emergency responders are having a tough time getting to folks in need.


thewren said:


> how much snow do you have by now? --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Thanks. Local news just said we are up to 27 inches. The PA turnpike and the interstates have been closed. So, I have sweet potato curry in the crock pot, and made grilled cheese and homemade tomato soup for lunch. Now I will pop Foyle's War DVD in and knit! Warm thoughts to all the other snow-bounders!


Food sounds delicious and ideal for the kind of weather you are having . 
I used to watch Foyles War and its one of only a few programmes were I will repeat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
> Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


I'm thinking they are going to be there a while


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


I hope you have plenty of tissues Caren and enjoy the wedding


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme - hope your headache is all gone.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are right - everytime we watch them, we see something we didn't notice before. Good mystery stories and love the WWII setting un England. My husband likes it because he lived in England about 12 years, while stationed at Lakenheath.


Swedenme said:


> Food sounds delicious and ideal for the kind of weather you are having .
> I used to watch Foyles War and its one of only a few programmes were I will repeat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Swedenme - hope your headache is all gone.


Eyes still ache a bit but feel lots better than I did earlier on . I wonder if having a big dog who thinks she is a lap dog practically sat on my head helps


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw they always think they are puppies!


Swedenme said:


> Eyes still ache a bit but feel lots better than I did earlier on . I wonder if having a big dog who thinks she is a lap dog practically sat on my head helps


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Nana Caren, hope all goes well for the wedding.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy the wedding!


NanaCaren said:


> Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made this today and another on the needles part way done&#128077;

Boring quiet day today. Hope to get some laundry done tomorrow. 

Will check in later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Best wishes to him on the wedding/marriage. You'll love being able to see and chat with everyone.
> 
> Hope that the wedding party isn't hampered by all the snowfall that's happening up that way.


So far the weather is cold and a bit windy I am told.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you have plenty of tissues Caren and enjoy the wedding


I do have plenty of tissue. As long as batteries last and I can stay awake.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Eyes still ache a bit but feel lots better than I did earlier on . I wonder if having a big dog who thinks she is a lap dog practically sat on my head helps


My eyes do that when I get around cats, not much fun.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Nana Caren, hope all goes well for the wedding.


I am hoping too. It is outdoors and I am.told it is very cold.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a fun trip!


KateB said:


> May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> denise - he may not even recognize it if you use it in a recipe. --- sam


True. Might just give it a try.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> denise - what do you think of this recipe? --- sam
> 
> Cauliflower Fried Rice
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping too. It is outdoors and I am.told it is very cold.


Hope it all goes well Caren and you get to see it all. I'm sure you'll be able to stay awake.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


Have fun Kate and don't get blown away on the top!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my....time for the Capt. Morgan's I think....LOL. Our snow amounted to a very light dusting and is mostly gone now. Talked to Marianne and they got about 2 inches and roads already clear now.


The snow is, I think (HOPE!) mostly over. We have almost 3 feet inches on the ground, maybe more, but that's what I could get to measure. my SIL spent an hour shoveling me out. The snow is so heavy that I was afraid he'd have a heart attack. The birds and squirrels I feed must feel very neglected. I bought more food for them but couldn't get to the feeders. Tomorrow morning I will have to fill them and perhaps put out more suet blocks.

So sorry to hear about the Sask. tragedy! We don't get very much news from Canada, which is bad since we are neighbors. Sometimes I feel that the "news" is filtered here as if we were the only nation on earth. I have been watching Aljazeera America, but I hear that it will go off the air soon. It is difficult to get a balanced view of the world. BBC America broadcasts from Washington so that is almost the same as the other networks. (Rant over)

My poor cat Rembrandt is feeling poorly. He won't eat or drink and hasn't been off the bed almost all day. He is 12-13 years old. I hope it is just a minor ailment and nothing serious. It will be at least Monday or Tuesday before I can get out to take him to the vet.

I'm knitting a headband now, using the pattern for the band on the 1892 hat. I made the hat, but still had enough yarn left over to do at least one headband. My other WIPs are in two (!) big totes waiting for attention. With this snow, I should be able to get one or two into the finished list. At least that is my plan. Yup, that's it. My daughter has given me a list of items she wants knitted, including a horse. I'm hoping she'll forget about that!

I hope that all of those persons ailing are on the mend and will soon be feeling better. While I don't post very often, I do remember you in my prayers.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are not alone on that Siouxann....probably will end up frogging many of them and begin something else again. Maybe I/we should keep a journal with yarn samples and names of patterns....naw...that would take the fun out of our mystery WIPs LOL.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
For Sure! I don't try the "Mystery" KALs or CALs any more since I have the totes full already.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Before I read and catch up I just got to say....*Sam* I am totally in love with the Cauliflower Fried Rice!!! Fixed it for dinner to go with beef stir fry and all I can say is forget rice.....this is fantastic!!! Also here the fresh cauliflower was only $2.50 for a large head. Delicious to the max! Will definitely fix again, and again, and again.....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that sorlenna - why is it not good for a diabetic? --- sam


Higher milk sugar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Eyes still ache a bit but feel lots better than I did earlier on . I wonder if having a big dog who thinks she is a lap dog practically sat on my head helps


Probably not, but she thought she was comforting you since you were hurting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


We'll play nice....hope you and DH have a wonderful time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sorlenna* and anyone else interested.....Absolutely.....here it is what I did for today's body butter. Note making the body butter you do not have to weigh out the oils/butter just use standard measuring cups.

1/2 c coconut oil
1/2 c cocoa butter
1/2 c shea butter
1/2 c apricot kernel oil ( or almond oil)
few drops of vitamin E....(I have a bottle of it; would be about 1-2 capsules opened and squeezed)
10-20 drops of Essential oil (I did 3 different kinds of butter today; peppermint, patchouli and lemon-orange butter)

Melt together the coconut oil cocoa butter, shea butter ( in a pan over water cause it is flammable) 
Once melted and combined remove from heat. Stir in Apricot Kernel oil , vitamin E, and EO of choice. Place in fridge to cool and start to solidify again (I cheat and put it in the freezer and watch closely so it doesn't get hard totally again). When it looks white-ish and starting to get solid again remove. Then I put it in my handy dandy kitchen aid mixer with the wire whip attachment and whip the heck out of it...maybe 5 min. at the most. Your done. This made that I was able to fill 5 - 2 oz containers and 2 - 4 ounce containers...quite a lot.

*Note* I actually did NOT add the EO this time until after it was whipped. I then took out about 1/3 of the butter and put it into a bowl and added my chosen EO. Did this 3 times each time adding a different EO. After each time I use a whisk to mix in the EO. This saved me from having to make 3 big batches of each type butter I wanted to make today.

*Note* Another note...the reason I chose to use Apricot Kernel Oil instead of Almond oil is because the Apricot kernel oil will be absorbed by the body very quickly so there is little if any greasy feel to the butter.

*note again* If you don't have all the oils, butters, etc. I made the ones at Christmas with just coconut oil (solid) and shea butter.

Enjoy!



Sorlenna said:


> Would you share your body butter recipe, Gwen? I have loads of coconut oil, essential oil, and some cocoa butter I need to use up, and I have plenty of balm at the moment and not enough lye to make much more soap.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Where? I am in Orange County and we got some droplets, that's all!!!


Karena said:


> Sam
> It is rainy and cold in So California. Not complaining
> Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending prayers for your sweet kitty. 
Glad SIL was able to shovel the snow for you. My sister always feeds the birds; I don't because with my cats I feel like I'm just fatteing the birds up for the cats (they are fierce hunter). The squirrels feast off of our pecan trees.



siouxann said:


> The snow is, I think (HOPE!) mostly over. We have almost 3 feet inches on the ground, maybe more, but that's what I could get to measure. my SIL spent an hour shoveling me out. The snow is so heavy that I was afraid he'd have a heart attack. The birds and squirrels I feed must feel very neglected. I bought more food for them but couldn't get to the feeders. Tomorrow morning I will have to fill them and perhaps put out more suet blocks.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the Sask. tragedy! We don't get very much news from Canada, which is bad since we are neighbors. Sometimes I feel that the "news" is filtered here as if we were the only nation on earth. I have been watching Aljazeera America, but I hear that it will go off the air soon. It is difficult to get a balanced view of the world. BBC America broadcasts from Washington so that is almost the same as the other networks. (Rant over)
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am in awe of you and others here celebrating such long loving marriages. Sending you many hugs and congratulations on you upcoming 50th. Such a wonderful occasion. In February will your family be giving the two of you a Golden Anniversary party?


It will be 34 for us in May. Plus 8 years together before that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.

I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inside if they don't have to go out.

Thanks for the new opening Sam I haven't had a chance to read it yet but will now along with the ladies summaries. The "Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel" is on tonight so I plan to watch it.

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
> LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her.
> Terrible news for sure
> 
> Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.


So sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*LIz* sending you {{{gently hugs}}}}. I can only imagine how yu feel and wish I could give you comfort.

Love the Marigold, etc movie. Will have to check and see if it is on here anywhere.



budasha said:


> Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
> It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.
> 
> I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inside if they don't have to go out.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Todays cricket is in Sydney and they have been saying that the weather is nice there today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I use almond milk for a lot of things. It won't make instant pudding though.
> 
> There are 8 +/- inches of snow on my deck now. Enough is enough!


DGS is lactose intolerant. We use any lactose free milk to make instant pudding for chocolate pie for him. Aldi has some for less than $3. DD usually buys the Lactaid brand, as that is what he likes to drink.

Does the almond milk just make it taste funny, or does it not thicken?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry you are having a sad day, budasha. I have been through that, too, and there will always be a hole in your heart. Let yourself feel sad, but only a little at a time. Hugs!


budasha said:


> Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
> It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.
> 
> I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inside if they don't have to go out.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Thank you Daralene
> Hope you and your husband have a lovely time when you go out to celebrate your 50th wedding anniversary. I don't know about America but here they have names for certain anniversaries and yours is your golden anniversary
> Tradition is that a gift should be something of what anniversary it is . So for you something gold/ golden


Yes, it is the golden anniversary here also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Quite warm at -12c !!!!!! Ha ha . Must be kidding. LOL
> 
> Golly $7 for a cauliflower! About 4.50 here.


At Christmas cauliflower was $5 a head. I just bought one for $0.99 for DH to put in his salads. When he requested it before Christmas I told him no way! He agreed.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't know who suggested putting Vicks on bottom of feet and covered with socks on. but I want to thank you. It really helped me with my cold.

Hugs of comfort sent to Budasha.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

SAsafras123 thanks. I feel the same. I'm from Southern California and was never interested in snow, still am not. Guess that where DD got it! Ha ha 
I like seeing snow on the sierras or when we are in Oregon at the sisters, but do not like the cold. Heard from them just now via FaceTime . Warm and snug and have a flight out late afternoon tomorrow. That is IF a path has been cleared to the airport from the Chelsea district. Oh well. Something to tell the grands in 20 years I guess! As someone here said.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It popped up in an email from Facebook but I checked first just to make sure .
> 
> I think I ve got your headache or rightly said its now a migraine , had a nightmare time at the shops , went with slight headache then realised the. lights were really hurting my eyes and feeling sick . good thing I didn't need lots although I did forget husbands medication . No rush though as he has enough for a few days just means I have to go back
> Oh well at least I have a good reason for sitting here doing nothing


Hope the migraine is now gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. Thanks for the wonderful recipes, you certainly go to all lengths to find some interesting meals. My Step-daughter and son-in-law are visiting us from Colorado where it has been snowing like crazy so it was decided that they needed a respite from the cold and shoveling of snow. We are glad that they chose to come stay with us for a while so they could thaw . Well, all of that is quite foreign to us here in sunny Southern California where we might get a droplet of rain sometime this afternoon! In addition to them, our son is also visiting from Sacramento where it has been raining cats and dogs together with our granddaughters whom he gets to visit every other weekend ( divorce is difficult) so in other words we have a house full of family for the first time in a long, long time. It feels good to have them all under our roof. Later on this morning, when my DH gets back from cycling ( he is now riding about 25 miles after almost 12 weeks from his bilateral knee replacement surgery) all the men are going to the closest golf course to hit a couple of buckets of balls and then chit chat at the restaurant. Tonight we are going out to dinner to celebrate the oldest granddaughter's 13th birthday which was on the 14th of this month and then we plan to come home to cupcakes, ice cream and opening of gifts. Promises to be quite a weekend as the Broncos and Patriots are playing tomorrow so I know our DD and SIL will be glued to the T.V. Got to make chicken wings!!! May you have a wonderful week as well! :thumbup:


Enjoy your family and the birthday celebrations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've done it for DH lately and it really does help. Tami suggests if for folks from time to time and so glad she does. It acts as a reminder for me. Glad you found some relief!


pearlone said:


> Don't know who suggested putting Vicks on bottom of feet and covered with socks on. but I want to thank you. It really helped me with my cold.
> 
> Hugs of comfort sent to Budasha.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:
 

> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


That is good news!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
> It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.
> 
> I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inside if they don't have to go out.
> ...


Prayers for you at this sad time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go knit a bit. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Tami - happy birthday to your DD also.


Thank you. We took her and the kids to breakfast this morning. Her SO was home in bed with a nasty man cold. Mind you, he works his back side off, and goes to classes, even with said man cold. You know he is bad when he asks for Vitamin C! Or anything that is what he considers medicine. They were going out to dinner tonight, just the 2 of them, but have postponed it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Have fun Kate and don't get blown away on the top!


Enjoy yourself.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm here and I slept in until noon.
> 
> Happy birthday Carol and Stella, as well as Tami Dd. Many happy returns today. 🎀🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊🍰🌹💐
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me either, I don't like cookie dough ice cream either though.


MMMM Cookie dough is my favorite!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
> Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


Oh my! I guess they got a rude awakening. Hope they get safely back soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


Enjoy your video chat for the wedding. Congratulations to all!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, the cauliflower recipes sound good but at today's prices, I'm not sure I'll be buying. Re cabbage leaves, you can also put the cabbage in the freezer for a couple of days and then when it thaws, it's easy to peel the leaves. I don't care much for milk so I have been buying almond breeze for sometime. Works for me. 

Melody - I think it's so great that your co-worker cared enough to visit you and bring a gift. Just reinforces our thoughts that you are a nice person.

Daralene - Best wishes for your 50th. It's nice to have a special party for that special occasion but it will also be special for you and Bill to have a night out together.

Bonnie- I've been watching the news about the shooting in La Loche. I was sad to hear about the killings and still haven't heard the reason. It was particularly distressing to hear that one of the teachers came from where I lived at one time. Although I don't know his family, I do know his relatives. They must be devastated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Eyes still ache a bit but feel lots better than I did earlier on . I wonder if having a big dog who thinks she is a lap dog practically sat on my head helps


Mishka snuggles to make you feel better! How sweet! Of course, I am sure that you wish she would cuddle elsewhere, though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just noticed that it is Stella and cmaliza s birthdays today
> Happy birthday
> Hope you both have a lovely day


Happy birthday ladies. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


Enjoy your trip! Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The snow is, I think (HOPE!) mostly over. We have almost 3 feet inches on the ground, maybe more, but that's what I could get to measure. my SIL spent an hour shoveling me out. The snow is so heavy that I was afraid he'd have a heart attack. The birds and squirrels I feed must feel very neglected. I bought more food for them but couldn't get to the feeders. Tomorrow morning I will have to fill them and perhaps put out more suet blocks.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the Sask. tragedy! We don't get very much news from Canada, which is bad since we are neighbors. Sometimes I feel that the "news" is filtered here as if we were the only nation on earth. I have been watching Aljazeera America, but I hear that it will go off the air soon. It is difficult to get a balanced view of the world. BBC America broadcasts from Washington so that is almost the same as the other networks. (Rant over)
> 
> ...


Sending good thoughts for kitty Rembrandt.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sorlenna* and anyone else interested.....Absolutely.....here it is what I did for today's body butter. Note making the body butter you do not have to weigh out the oils/butter just use standard measuring cups.
> 
> 1/2 c coconut oil
> 1/2 c cocoa butter
> ...


Thanks Gwen! Would you please share your beard whatever recipes? DS has grown his again. Would love to make him some.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> and yes - i am going to bed in just a couple of minutes. --- sam


You are just going to bed :shock: :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
> It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.
> 
> I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inside if they don't have to go out.
> ...


Sending you comforting hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't know who suggested putting Vicks on bottom of feet and covered with socks on. but I want to thank you. It really helped me with my cold.
> 
> Hugs of comfort sent to Budasha.


You are welcome. I know I have posted it several times, and someone else may have also. Glad it helped


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


Good news, Sonja. Hope your son feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Still snowing! Probably can't see it but snow measures 17" on the yard stick!


Wow!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *LIz* sending you {{{gently hugs}}}}. I can only imagine how yu feel and wish I could give you comfort.
> 
> Love the Marigold, etc movie. Will have to check and see if it is on here anywhere.


Thanks, Gwenie. The movie is on M1 (TMN) here. Don't know if you get that channel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I am sorry you are having a sad day, budasha. I have been through that, too, and there will always be a hole in your heart. Let yourself feel sad, but only a little at a time. Hugs!


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Don't know who suggested putting Vicks on bottom of feet and covered with socks on. but I want to thank you. It really helped me with my cold.
> 
> Hugs of comfort sent to Budasha.


Thanks pearlone. Feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for you at this sad time.


Thanks, Martina.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you comforting hugs.


Thanks Tami


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Movie is coming on in a few minutes so I'm signing off. Will finish my slippers while I'm watching the movie. TTYL. Hope everyone keeps warm and safe.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9am here and Gage and I are off to bed. His cough is really bugging him tonight and now his nose is running and eyes are watering. My ears are a bit sore, hope I don't get sick.

Realized I didn't post the picture earlier with my post. I am going to post the dress I just finished tonight as well.

Night all. Ttyt


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Enjoy!


Thank you! I may try making some tomorrow--will have to see what I have in the soap supplies cabinet and experiment.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Goodnight Melody. Great work as always. I hope that you both feel better in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, some nice recipes again. Bookmarked the page for when I am off my diet. I'm quite restricted now but have been using the cauliflower mashed up like mashed potatoes and love it so.
> 
> Nannyof3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your mother. There is no easy way to get through this, but focusing on the good moments does help. We are here for you.
> 
> ...


Wow, 50 years! Happy early anniversary!! So wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
> LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her.
> Terrible news for sure
> 
> Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.


That is so very sad, and scary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hugs to you, Liz. I have also been there. 

Hugs also for Rembrandt and hoping it is nothing to worry about. Our boys will turn 14 in April, so I know how you feel having had him around for a long time.

I know there was something else I wanted to say but CRAFT has struck. Dagnabbit.

I have reached the pattern change part--where I am nearly to the armhole gusset! :shock: I could hardly believe it myself but the last time I counted, I had 99 rounds...! Wowza. I'm setting up for the yoke with this section, and I'll try and get a photo tomorrow--he bought batteries so my camera will have fresh at last, I guess. It still bugs me that it 'eats' them so fast. Well, I can only work with what I have.

Back to the Guernsey...hugs & blessings to all and healing thoughts for those who need them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible the dog is so mean it will kill another, I would be afraid what would happen should a child wonder into the yard!


Apparently, the bitch loves playing with children. Actually heard the preteen in the yard with her later that day. Not so worried about children, merely other dogs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> And especially as the owners can show that they have made efforts to keep their dog in- and thus others out.


That is true, that side of the yard has a 6 foot wooden fence, with the slats this side. All the other fences are 3 foot with extra wire up, and where the bitch likes to exit is layers of bamboo screening over each other to 6 foot mark as well. I will give them this, they do make a real effort to keep both dogs in their yard. I think it was unfortunate that another dog entered their space.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

siouxann said:


> It's funny, I can't drink the whole milk anymore. It's too thick. 2% is the highest I can manage, and that's pushing it.


I switched to 2% years ago, because of an allergy to dairy fat. I switched DM and DSF to the same when I realised that the dairy fat in full cream may have been one of the triggers for DM's IBS. Did it by simply swapping her morning cereal milk without telling her for a couple of days. Then when she realised that she wasn't diving to toilet at end of breakfast, I explained what and why I did it. DM is now at the point that the occasional full cream milk does not set her off. A big releif all round. Last time I was over there, I noticed that they still buy the 2%.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> My friend's family have had her moved back home for palative care. She is settled but no change.... I went yesterday with another friend to see her and she was in a deep settled sleep the whole time.


{{{{{{{{{{Sugar and friend and friend's family}}}}}}}}}}

Such a helpless feelling time for all. Unfortunately, because of pain meds, your friend may sleep an awful lot.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Happy birthday to all who celebrate in January.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took tablets , glasses on , a nice hot cuppa in my hands and watching NCIS
> Should feel better soon


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely. Will email them to you because I have several. Anyone else who wants them just pm me with where to email them and I'll gladydo it.


tami_ohio said:


> Thanks Gwen! Would you please share your beard whatever recipes? DS has grown his again. Would love to make him some.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I couldn't stand to have all those WIP, I'm kind of obsessive, if I start something I want to see what it looks like done😄, I rarely have 2 projects on the go at once unless one is a shawl & I need a take-along project that I can do without thinking.


Bonnie, you would be welcome here anytime. Amongst the WIPs I have are 2 charity blankets, one nearly half done, the other about a third done, along with a jumper to be assembled and various scarves, shawls and socks. Most of this is charity. I tell myself, every now and then, focus on the WIPs b4 starting something else. Doesn't always work. Started a new way of doing socks yesterday.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been trying to find more news of the La Loche shootings but things seem to be pretty hush- hush. We are wondering if the shooter is young, otherwise more would be on the news, I think.
> DH commented at breakfast that what he saw on the news makes it seem like an average Saskatchewan community but that is very far from reality. Not that that makes this tragedy any less terrible.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Loche


A bad combination, easy access to firearms, alcohol and/ drugs prevelent in community, poverty, which is quite prevalent on most reservations, and boredom or family tensions. This is everywhere. Thankfully, we, in Australia, have less easy access to legal firearms. The weapons of choice over here are more easily defended against.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9am here and Gage and I are off to bed. His cough is really bugging him tonight and now his nose is running and eyes are watering. My ears are a bit sore, hope I don't get sick.
> 
> Realized I didn't post the picture earlier with my post. I am going to post the dress I just finished tonight as well.
> 
> Night all. Ttyt


Hope Gage is soon better, and that you stay well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely. Will email them to you because I have several. Anyone else who wants them just pm me with where to email them and I'll gladydo it.


Thanks!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Still snowing! Probably can't see it but snow measures 17" on the yard stick!


Lovely to view and cool off to, humidity climbing here again, hopefully a storm will come through and break humidity for a few days again. Not that hot temp wise 29C, but high humidity which makes it sticky.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Would you share your body butter recipe, Gwen? I have loads of coconut oil, essential oil, and some cocoa butter I need to use up, and I have plenty of balm at the moment and not enough lye to make much more soap.


I have oil and lye, need to get goats milk as prefer that soap to a water mix. Also have a nice range of fragrences and essential oil. Can only pick up slowly as finances way too tight. will definately be making some next weekend. Will make 1 lot nude, and other lot will be shampoo bar.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought Sonja would have seen this! I do have to sleep at some point! And the digest is coming in a lot later these days.
> 
> Happy Happy Birthday to you both


Must be about midnight for you it comes out-and even later if you wait for the email (which I dont think you do)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You don't have to wait for the digest. I found out that so many things weren't included in the digest - just depends on when the postings were made and the time parameters time of the digest. I haven't waited for the digest in years and don't even bother with it. I use the Newest Topics and Watched Topics to manage my views. Everything I comment on or want to follow becomes a Watch. I clear out all the Newest Topics as I read them so see all new things coming in. Between the two I see all that the KP has to offer and decide what to look at and comment on. I have my preferences all marked so I only get those categories that I want to see.


Whereas I use the digest- as you say so much more than goes into the digest- if I go to newest topics I would never get off KP so by using the digest I limit to some extent the time I spend in KP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Almost 2 feet of snow today...coming 1-3 inches an hour! But it is very pretty.


Irt is pretty indeed. And if you can stay inside you can enjoy the beauty.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sorlenna* and anyone else interested.....Absolutely.....here it is what I did for today's body butter. Note making the body butter you do not have to weigh out the oils/butter just use standard measuring cups.
> 
> Thank you for this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know if this will work- but it is rather a dramatic image,
> 
> http://earthsky.org/earth/2015-hottest-year-on-record-by-far?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=107ecc2425-EarthSky_News&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c643945d79-107ecc2425-394023553
> 
> And of course snow is being dumped in odd places.


Gee that sure shows the changes over time doesn't it? Scary


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It popped up in an email from Facebook but I checked first just to make sure .
> 
> I think I ve got your headache or rightly said its now a migraine , had a nightmare time at the shops , went with slight headache then realised the. lights were really hurting my eyes and feeling sick . good thing I didn't need lots although I did forget husbands medication . No rush though as he has enough for a few days just means I have to go back
> Oh well at least I have a good reason for sitting here doing nothing


Can't imagine why you would have checked a Facebook birthday :-D :-D :-D

Hope the migraine settle soon- as you say a good excuse to do nothing. Not as enjoyable as when feelinmg well though


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Must be about midnight for you it comes out-and even later if you wait for the email (which I dont think you do)


Often approaching mid-night- and believe it or not I do sometimes sleep around then


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gee that sure shows the changes over time doesn't it? Scary


The last decade really is scary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for another good start.
> 
> Since I have had two kidney stone episodes in ten weeks, I am determined too do what i can to prevent a recurrence which means giving up some of my favorite foods: spinach, kale, beets, rhubarb, peanuts, peanut butter, chocolate and black tea, whole wheat products and reduce as much salt as possible.
> 
> I will pick and choose and substitute from your recipes as I am able.


After 2 you would want to watch it.One you might risk thinking it might be a one off but 2 so close clearly not and not a pain you want to repeat if you can avoid it. Some of those I would find hard. Tonights tea has spinach in it so you'd better come for tea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The last decade really is scary!


It sure was- I know we have always had tempertaure fluctuations with ice ages etc but they have taken long period sof time is my understanding. And 100 years or so is not a long time geologically speaking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> this sounds good Sam. I'm making beef stir fry tonight and it woiuld go well with it. I will need to get DH to go get a head of cauliflower....and I wonder if you could use olive oil instead of seasame oil....will think on this a bit first....


The sesame oil would impact the taste it has a distincitive taste- and would be better I think than olive oil (unless you don't like sesame oil of course!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


Hope the wedding went well- and that you didn't feel too homesick missing it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:10 pm. Gage is covered in Vicks on his neck, back and chest. I made sure to pit it on his feet as well. He has tossed and turned for a bit and said he was so cold. Fleece jammies, thick socks and blankets pulled up to his ears. Seems to be sleeping better now. Poor fella it sounds like a cat purring in his chest when he breathes. &#128546; I just want him to get better. 

Thought I would check in as I got up and got a Tylenol. Back to bed. See you tomorrow &#128564;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> The snow is, I think (HOPE!) mostly over. We have almost 3 feet inches on the ground, maybe more, but that's what I could get to measure. my SIL spent an hour shoveling me out. The snow is so heavy that I was afraid he'd have a heart attack. The birds and squirrels I feed must feel very neglected. I bought more food for them but couldn't get to the feeders. Tomorrow morning I will have to fill them and perhaps put out more suet blocks.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the Sask. tragedy! We don't get very much news from Canada, which is bad since we are neighbors. Sometimes I feel that the "news" is filtered here as if we were the only nation on earth. I have been watching Aljazeera America, but I hear that it will go off the air soon. It is difficult to get a balanced view of the world. BBC America broadcasts from Washington so that is almost the same as the other networks. (Rant over)
> 
> ...


Just as well you were prepeared for all that snow- something that I just cant comprehend living with. Have been in places visiting with a lot of snow but not so much that ever shut in. Other that in the Czech Republic Where we were dstopped getting somewhere by a blizzard. As 2 Australians and 1 South African while it was a shame to not get where we were going it made for a memorable day for us as we had never been in that situation before.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


I'm glad things went well, hopefully it's doing a really good job of kicking those nasty cells


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks wonderful oneapril - wish we were getting some of it. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Almost 2 feet of snow today...coming 1-3 inches an hour! But it is very pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll take sour cherry pie if you are baking pies today. every day should be national pie day if i had my way - i love pie.

and how have you been windbeam? are you knitting something great - do share - please. --- sam



Windbeam said:


> Thanks Sam. Great recipes to try. Today is National Pie day!
> 
> With all the snow we have I quess it is a good idea to be in
> 
> the warm kitchen , baking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how wonderful for you pat - it is fun having the whole family visting at one time - i always enjoy it when heather and family can be here - i really enjoy it. hope you get more than a drop of rain. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam. Thanks for the wonderful recipes, you certainly go to all lengths to find some interesting meals. My Step-daughter and son-in-law are visiting us from Colorado where it has been snowing like crazy so it was decided that they needed a respite from the cold and shoveling of snow. We are glad that they chose to come stay with us for a while so they could thaw . Well, all of that is quite foreign to us here in sunny Southern California where we might get a droplet of rain sometime this afternoon! In addition to them, our son is also visiting from Sacramento where it has been raining cats and dogs together with our granddaughters whom he gets to visit every other weekend ( divorce is difficult) so in other words we have a house full of family for the first time in a long, long time. It feels good to have them all under our roof. Later on this morning, when my DH gets back from cycling ( he is now riding about 25 miles after almost 12 weeks from his bilateral knee replacement surgery) all the men are going to the closest golf course to hit a couple of buckets of balls and then chit chat at the restaurant. Tonight we are going out to dinner to celebrate the oldest granddaughter's 13th birthday which was on the 14th of this month and then we plan to come home to cupcakes, ice cream and opening of gifts. Promises to be quite a weekend as the Broncos and Patriots are playing tomorrow so I know our DD and SIL will be glued to the T.V. Got to make chicken wings!!! May you have a wonderful week as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I'm the opposite! I won't eat peanuts whole and can't stand chunky p. butter (the one exception is boiled peanuts, but those are not easily found around here).


Betty makes those boiled peanuts, I'd never heard of that before. I like chunky peanut butter but DH doesn't so most of the time I buy smooth but that's one product I buy brand name, it has to be Kraft


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
> Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


Hope your DD & friend don't have too much trouble with the snow, hope they have warm clothes with them. It will definitely be an experience for them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Local news just said between 24 - 27 inches, depending on the area. It sure is pretty, but emergency responders are having a tough time getting to folks in need.


No fun being the emergency crews in that kind of weather. Over the years I made quite a few trips back to work in nasty conditions and a few years ago was storm stayed at the hospital for 3 days. I'm sure glad they had a comfy couch in the palliative family room wher I could sleep.
I hope you keep power or have an alternative heat source.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this was at the end of the page on wiki. --- sam

On January 22, 2016, four people were killed and several others injured in two separate shooting incidents in La Loche, Saskatchewan, Canada. Two people, said to be the suspect's brothers, were killed at their home, and two teachers were killed at La Loche Community School.[18][19][20] A 17-year-old male suspect was apprehended and placed into custody



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've been trying to find more news of the La Loche shootings but things seem to be pretty hush- hush. We are wondering if the shooter is young, otherwise more would be on the news, I think.
> DH commented at breakfast that what he saw on the news makes it seem like an average Saskatchewan community but that is very far from reality. Not that that makes this tragedy any less terrible.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Loche


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


Have a fun trip, looking forward to your photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the olive oil would work gwen - you just wouldn't have the seasame seed oil flavor. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> this sounds good Sam. I'm making beef stir fry tonight and it woiuld go well with it. I will need to get DH to go get a head of cauliflower....and I wonder if you could use olive oil instead of seasame oil....will think on this a bit first....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would be up a creek if you lost your flips in that snow gwen. you would need to wait until spring to find them. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness!! Just look at how high up the tree trunks the snow is. Would love to see it in person but sure wouldn't want to have to tavel in in or shovel it. Very pretty to look at.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for the rain - send some down to pat. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> It is rainy and cold in So California. Not complaining
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

honest poledra - the texture is the same as it comes out of the jar. heidi wouldn't be eating it if it weren't. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Marla loves it, but I haven't had the guts to try it, the texture thing for me, I figure that it will probably be creamy, but I like chunky peanut butter best anyway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks or sharing this, Gwen, I want to try this.



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sorlenna* and anyone else interested.....Absolutely.....here it is what I did for today's body butter. Note making the body butter you do not have to weigh out the oils/butter just use standard measuring cups.
> 
> 1/2 c coconut oil
> 1/2 c cocoa butter
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry you are feeling down, Liz, I can't imagine how hard it must be.

I haven't seen that movie but enjoyed the first one.



budasha said:


> Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
> It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.
> 
> I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inside if they don't have to go out.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully they will have a good time and have lots of stories to share. --- sam



MindyT said:


> DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
> Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time at the wedding. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday carol and stella - how you have a special day. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

foyle's war is one of my favorite shows - wish they would have more of them. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thanks. Local news just said we are up to 27 inches. The PA turnpike and the interstates have been closed. So, I have sweet potato curry in the crock pot, and made grilled cheese and homemade tomato soup for lunch. Now I will pop Foyle's War DVD in and knit! Warm thoughts to all the other snow-bounders!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and no doubt the bride will be in a sleeveless gown. didn't they think it was going to be cold midjanuary? hope they have some heaters. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I am hoping too. It is outdoors and I am.told it is very cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so jealous - wanna go with you - have a great time. --- sam



KateB said:


> May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time knitting and watching the snow. how's the level of the captain morgan? --- sam



siouxann said:


> The snow is, I think (HOPE!) mostly over. We have almost 3 feet inches on the ground, maybe more, but that's what I could get to measure. my SIL spent an hour shoveling me out. The snow is so heavy that I was afraid he'd have a heart attack. The birds and squirrels I feed must feel very neglected. I bought more food for them but couldn't get to the feeders. Tomorrow morning I will have to fill them and perhaps put out more suet blocks.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the Sask. tragedy! We don't get very much news from Canada, which is bad since we are neighbors. Sometimes I feel that the "news" is filtered here as if we were the only nation on earth. I have been watching Aljazeera America, but I hear that it will go off the air soon. It is difficult to get a balanced view of the world. BBC America broadcasts from Washington so that is almost the same as the other networks. (Rant over)
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - it's always good to hear how the recipes are - maybe i will copy it off so heidi can fix it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up I just got to say....*Sam* I am totally in love with the Cauliflower Fried Rice!!! Fixed it for dinner to go with beef stir fry and all I can say is forget rice.....this is fantastic!!! Also here the fresh cauliflower was only $2.50 for a large head. Delicious to the max! Will definitely fix again, and again, and again.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> this was at the end of the page on wiki. --- sam
> 
> On January 22, 2016, four people were killed and several others injured in two separate shooting incidents in La Loche, Saskatchewan, Canada. Two people, said to be the suspect's brothers, were killed at their home, and two teachers were killed at La Loche Community School.[18][19][20] A 17-year-old male suspect was apprehended and placed into custody


I didn't notice that when I posted the link, :roll: not very observant, am I


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm healing energy zooming your way to help you over this difficult time. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
> It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.
> 
> I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inside if they don't have to go out.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday to dd. hope so feels better in the morning. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. We took her and the kids to breakfast this morning. Her SO was home in bed with a nasty man cold. Mind you, he works his back side off, and goes to classes, even with said man cold. You know he is bad when he asks for Vitamin C! Or anything that is what he considers medicine. They were going out to dinner tonight, just the 2 of them, but have postponed it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know - it was a little late or early - depending on how you looked at it. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> You are just going to bed :shock: :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with that- it is a sad time. i'm sure you miss him a lot all the time. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks pearlone. Feeling sorry for myself today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are really whipping those out melody - i like the red one. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 9am here and Gage and I are off to bed. His cough is really bugging him tonight and now his nose is running and eyes are watering. My ears are a bit sore, hope I don't get sick.
> 
> Realized I didn't post the picture earlier with my post. I am going to post the dress I just finished tonight as well.
> 
> Night all. Ttyt


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pat, hope you have a great weekend with all your company.

Caren, hope the wedding goes well & its not too cold.

We went to Lloyd today, stopped to have coffee with friends, ended up staying for supper as other friends were also there. Roads were OK once we got about 15 miles from home there was much less snow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you both tons of healing energy to get you both back in the pink real quick. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 11:10 pm. Gage is covered in Vicks on his neck, back and chest. I made sure to pit it on his feet as well. He has tossed and turned for a bit and said he was so cold. Fleece jammies, thick socks and blankets pulled up to his ears. Seems to be sleeping better now. Poor fella it sounds like a cat purring in his chest when he breathes. 😢 I just want him to get better.
> 
> Thought I would check in as I got up and got a Tylenol. Back to bed. See you tomorrow 😴


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know kraft made peanut butter. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty makes those boiled peanuts, I'd never heard of that before. I like chunky peanut butter but DH doesn't so most of the time I buy smooth but that's one product I buy brand name, it has to be Kraft


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't know kraft made peanut butter. --- sam


It's the most popular Canadian peanut butter I think. Except for store brands we don't see much else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure was- I know we have always had tempertaure fluctuations with ice ages etc but they have taken long period sof time is my understanding. And 100 years or so is not a long time geologically speaking.


Barely the blink of an eye, geologically.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't know kraft made peanut butter. --- sam


We have it here, too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p26. ttyal


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just signing in. Prayers and hugs to everyone who needs them.
> It's been kind of a sad day for me today. DH died 2 years ago today. Miss him terribly.
> 
> I hope that those of you in the path of the snow storm stay safe. I see on the news that the powers that be are asking people to stay inlife like thatside if they don't have to go out.
> ...


Hope you enjoyed Second Best Marigold Hotel. I saw it at the cinema when it came out - enjoyable, but I don't think as good as the first. There is a true story programme coming up on our TV this week about a bunch of elderly Brits who went out to India to live like that. Should be interesting.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Almost 2 feet of snow today...coming 1-3 inches an hour! But it is very pretty.


Boy that looks cold!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


Great to hear that it went well and quicker.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> oops again!


I just had to smile.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hope it all goes well Caren and you get to see it all. I'm sure you'll be able to stay awake.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's the most popular Canadian peanut butter I think. Except for store brands we don't see much else.


 :thumbup: Here too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Probably not, but she thought she was comforting you since you were hurting!


Headache all gone this morning although it could come back as husband has definitely got out of bed on the wrong side this morning and decided to revert back to being a 4 year old . Apparently nothing's right and he's fed up . 
I've left him to it . He'll soon grow up again . I can hear Mishka talking to him . He can't do anything but smile when she starts playing 😄


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm just popping in for a quick update - and to make sure everyone is keeping safe during the blizzards etc. Off to try to mend the shower trim which we had to remove to investigate a leak......Sod's law; nothing to do with shower drain after all, but a loose joint in feed to toilet! 
More later I hope. Meanwhile big hugs to all that feel the need for them, and big thank yous to Sam and the summary ladies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *LIz* sending you {{{gently hugs}}}}. I can only imagine how yu feel and wish I could give you comfort.
> 
> Love the Marigold, etc movie. Will have to check and see if it is on here anywhere.


I'm in on the hug to Liz . A sad day but a day to also remember all the happy times you had together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news!


Thank you Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, congratulations to DS2 on wedding.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Bonnie, you would be welcome here anytime. Amongst the WIPs I have are 2 charity blankets, one nearly half done, the other about a third done, along with a jumper to be assembled and various scarves, shawls and socks. Most of this is charity. I tell myself, every now and then, focus on the WIPs b4 starting something else. Doesn't always work. Started a new way of doing socks yesterday.


I'm like Bonnie . Usually only have one project at a time . On the rare occasion I have more than one I then have to finish them before starting another . Just finally finished the cardigan I've been knitting . Now to find buttons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad things went well, hopefully it's doing a really good job of kicking those nasty cells


Thanks Bonnie. I know he's due a scan so that will tell us if the doctor who looked at his X-ray was right .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> foyle's war is one of my favorite shows - wish they would have more of them. --- sam


Did you watch the ones that were about after the war ended


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, a big hug. It must be hard. 
Mindy, safe travels for your daughter and chum. I guess 20 years from now it will be the NY version of being in an earthquake,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in for a quick update - and to make sure everyone is keeping safe during the blizzards etc. Off to try to mend the shower trim which we had to remove to investigate a leak......Sod's law; nothing to do with shower drain after all, but a loose joint in feed to toilet!
> More later I hope. Meanwhile big hugs to all that feel the need for them, and big thank yous to Sam and the summary ladies.


Good to see you again- I assume you have been busy as os often as we haven't seen you for so long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> and no doubt the bride will be in a sleeveless gown. didn't they think it was going to be cold midjanuary? hope they have some heaters. --- sam


Maybe the bride wore one of those lovely winter bridal gowns one with fur trim 
Always liked the look of them especially the capes , which is weird as I don't like dressing up at all 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm so jealous - wanna go with you - have a great time. --- sam


I'm jealous too 😄 Hope you get lovely clear weather so you can see for miles


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope the wedding went well- and that you didn't feel too homesick missing it.


The wedding went beautifully, it was a bit dark. I did feel a bit homesick, Amy filled in for me for the mother son dance.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and no doubt the bride will be in a sleeveless gown. didn't they think it was going to be cold midjanuary? hope they have some heaters. --- sam


No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party. 
The bride and groom. 
my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the latest photo I have of the Guernsey (have moved on since, but have to take new ones). At least you can see the pattern a bit better here.


It is gorgeous! You will look stunning in it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


Looks like they had a wonderful time.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Tami, we did!!!


tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy your family and the birthday celebrations!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


Lovely pictures Caren, no wonder you were feeling homesick. Nice of Amy to step in for you in the Mother/Son dance.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

WE had a wonderful celebration for Maddie last night, the Italian Restaurant had some awesome food and all we got was a droplet of rain. All the fun we had last night was more needed . Today our son flies back to Sacramento and the girls go back to their mom.Bonnie and Greg are here for another week so we have lots of activities planned such as taking one of those whale watching tours out of Dana Point.


thewren said:


> how wonderful for you pat - it is fun having the whole family visting at one time - i always enjoy it when heather and family can be here - i really enjoy it. hope you get more than a drop of rain. --- sam


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie, we are having an awesome fun time.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Pat, hope you have a great weekend with all your company.
> 
> Caren, hope the wedding goes well & its not too cold.
> 
> We went to Lloyd today, stopped to have coffee with friends, ended up staying for supper as other friends were also there. Roads were OK once we got about 15 miles from home there was much less snow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

We are watching them no. We bought the dvds from Amazon. They are so good.


Swedenme said:


> Did you watch the ones that were about after the war ended


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely gown - lovely cape! They all look so happy!


NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


A beautiful winter gown even more beautiful than what I pictured she would wear . Lovely pictures Caren . I'm sad too that you were not there to be with your crew , but with fantastic technology you had the next best thing and you will see them soon . Think I need a tissue now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Headache all gone this morning although it could come back as husband has definitely got out of bed on the wrong side this morning and decided to revert back to being a 4 year old . Apparently nothing's right and he's fed up .
> I've left him to it . He'll soon grow up again . I can hear Mishka talking to him . He can't do anything but smile when she starts playing 😄


Mishka to the rescue!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The wedding went beautifully, it was a bit dark. I did feel a bit homesick, Amy filled in for me for the mother son dance.


Very nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


Very beautiful!! Hi Jamie!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mishka to the rescue!


Yes . He has gotten over his grumpiness


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> WE had a wonderful celebration for Maddie last night, the Italian Restaurant had some awesome food and all we got was a droplet of rain. All the fun we had last night was more needed . Today our son flies back to Sacramento and the girls go back to their mom.Bonnie and Greg are here for another week so we have lots of activities planned such as taking one of those whale watching tours out of Dana Point.


Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We slept in this a.m. We were both up during the night, but all in all had a good sleep. DH is still asleep and I'm wondering if I should get my contracting work done now so we can spend the day together or start out with a cup of coffee and the paper. We usually do the paper and coffee together as our Sunday morning routine. But I think I'm too comfortable on the couch to get dressed and go out to get the paper.

I think I'll watch Doc Martin from last night - he should be up before that's over.

Love to all and hope that those in the wake of the storm are all safe and warm and don't need to go out anytime soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks pearlone. Feeling sorry for myself today.


You have every right to feel upset on your DH's anniversary, but tomorrow is another day. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. Gage slept soundly last night thankfully. Woke up 6am having a coughing fit so inhaler was used. 

Liz I am sending you big hugs. 


Off to get my day started. See you later.

P.s. Caren the wedding looked awesome and the bride like a princess.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cmaliza/Carol

Hoping you had the best Birthday ever!!!!

Special Birthday or a very special lady. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, thinking of you with love and sending you Big Hugs. I was just discussing with DH that no matter how we try to be spiritually and to understand the loss of our loved ones, it doesn't stop the hurt or the missing. You are on my heart and in my thoughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, sure hope you don't get sick. Ive been sneezing and have some symptoms too. Hard for you to avoid when you've been caring for two sick ones.

Now to keep looking for the wedding pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There are also a lot of recipes on the internet; just do a search for body buttr recipes. Also many for beard balm or beard conditioner recipes.I've read up on a lot of different base oils and EOs so I'm comfortable switching the recipes around.


busyworkerbee said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *Sorlenna* and anyone else interested.....Absolutely.....here it is what I did for today's body butter. Note making the body butter you do not have to weigh out the oils/butter just use standard measuring cups.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did get the sesame oil and it really did add a nice flavor.


darowil said:


> The sesame oil would impact the taste it has a distincitive taste- and would be better I think than olive oil (unless you don't like sesame oil of course!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:10 pm. Gage is covered in Vicks on his neck, back and chest. I made sure to pit it on his feet as well. He has tossed and turned for a bit and said he was so cold. Fleece jammies, thick socks and blankets pulled up to his ears. Seems to be sleeping better now. Poor fella it sounds like a cat purring in his chest when he breathes. 😢 I just want him to get better.
> 
> Thought I would check in as I got up and got a Tylenol. Back to bed. See you tomorrow 😴


So sorry he is still sick. Please get him checked for walking pneumonia. Perhaps I'm paranoid about this but my mother had pneumonia, responsible for her rapid decline, and my DGS had walking pneumonia not that long ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did get the sesame oil and it really did add a nice flavor.


I love roasted sesame oil. Use it on soups and especially broccoli . So good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd lose more than my flip flops Sam....if I wore them out in that weather I'd have lost my mind!!! LOL Today here it is suppose to be in the low 50s.....ahhhh nice weather and my Tues. it will be near 60. This is my kind of weather though I know we really need a spell with very very cold weahter or we will be up the proverbial creek come spring and summer.


thewren said:


> you would be up a creek if you lost your flips in that snow gwen. you would need to wait until spring to find them. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I probably should start doing only one at time. I'm finding lately if I have several going I end up losing my place, storing the project and then can't find it, etc.


Swedenme said:


> I'm like Bonnie . Usually only have one project at a time . On the rare occasion I have more than one I then have to finish them before starting another . Just finally finished the cardigan I've been knitting . Now to find buttons


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely. Saw a FB post from Jamie with what I assumed (dangerous I know) of the wedding party.


NanaCaren said:


> The wedding went beautifully, it was a bit dark. I did feel a bit homesick, Amy filled in for me for the mother son dance.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear from you TNS. It has been awhile; figured you must have been pretty busy.


TNS said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in for a quick update - and to make sure everyone is keeping safe during the blizzards etc. Off to try to mend the shower trim which we had to remove to investigate a leak......Sod's law; nothing to do with shower drain after all, but a loose joint in feed to toilet!
> More later I hope. Meanwhile big hugs to all that feel the need for them, and big thank yous to Sam and the summary ladies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. The group one is the one I saw in Jamie's post.


NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene you came to mind when I fixed the Fried Cauliflower Rice....I felt very "Daralene-ish" LOL. As I stated before it was so good.


Cashmeregma said:


> I love roasted sesame oil. Use it on soups and especially broccoli . So good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are feeling down, Liz, I can't imagine how hard it must be.
> 
> I haven't seen that movie but enjoyed the first one.


Thanks Bonnie. I watched the movie but didn't find it as good as the first one, but just my opinion.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hope you enjoyed Second Best Marigold Hotel. I saw it at the cinema when it came out - enjoyable, but I don't think as good as the first. There is a true story programme coming up on our TV this week about a bunch of elderly Brits who went out to India to live like that. Should be interesting.


I agree with you..not as good as the first, even with Richard Gere in it. What's the name of this new program? I might get it on PBS.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm in on the hug to Liz . A sad day but a day to also remember all the happy times you had together


Thanks Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is nothing wrong with that- it is a sad time. i'm sure you miss him a lot all the time. --- sam


Lots of good memories though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, a big hug. It must be hard.
> Mindy, safe travels for your daughter and chum. I guess 20 years from now it will be the NY version of being in an earthquake,


Thanks for the hug. Every one helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


What a lovely couple and a great crew. I must have missed the story about the wedding but I see it was a themed one. Must have been a great party. Her dress looks beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> You have every right to feel upset on your DH's anniversary, but tomorrow is another day. {{{hugs}}}}


Yes, you're right. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. Gage slept soundly last night thankfully. Woke up 6am having a coughing fit so inhaler was used.
> 
> Liz I am sending you big hugs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melody. Glad that Gage got a good night's sleep. Hope he gets over that bug quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, thinking of you with love and sending you Big Hugs. I was just discussing with DH that no matter how we try to be spiritually and to understand the loss of our loved ones, it doesn't stop the hurt or the missing. You are on my heart and in my thoughts.


Thanks Daralene. I'm sure you're missing your mom as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Headache all gone this morning although it could come back as husband has definitely got out of bed on the wrong side this morning and decided to revert back to being a 4 year old . Apparently nothing's right and he's fed up .
> I've left him to it . He'll soon grow up again . I can hear Mishka talking to him . He can't do anything but smile when she starts playing 😄


Glad your headache is better. 
Hope Mishka gets you DH back in a better mood


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, sure hope you don't get sick. Ive been sneezing and have some symptoms too. Hard for you to avoid when you've been caring for two sick ones.
> 
> Now to keep looking for the wedding pictures.


You must have missed them. They're on page 27.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you watch the ones that were about after the war ended


I've never seen any of those shows here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up for now. Must go and do something other than sit at the computer.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Darlene I am calling the Doctors tomorrow to have him seen. On Wednesday the dr at the clinic said bronchitis but to keep my eye on it. My ears think the cough has gotten worse. I am fearful of pneumonia. Thanks for the advice on walking pneumonia I have never heard of it. 
Gwen the vicks on the bottom of his feet really helped him to sleep peacefully.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, great photos of your "crew" looks like they had a good time. It's great that technology allowed you to attend " virtually"

Melody, poor Gage is really having a terrible time. Must be a nasty bug, hope he can kick it soon.

I'm not moving very fast this morning, woke up with s terrible migraine, took some drugs & back to bed for a while. It's better now but not gone. My friend had been given some wine for Christmas, & they were drinking it while we were there last night, I had about 2 tablespoons of 2 different kinds, just to taste it. Lesson learned, I can't even taste dry red wine anymore. I knew I would get a headache if I drank a glass but apparently whatever is in it that I react to is bad even in very small amounts. Well, no danger I will ever become a drinker!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Darlene I am calling the Doctors tomorrow to have him seen. On Wednesday the dr at the clinic said bronchitis but to keep my eye on it. My ears think the cough has gotten worse. I am fearful of pneumonia. Thanks for the advice on walking pneumonia I have never heard of it.
> Gwen the vicks on the bottom of his feet really helped him to sleep peacefully.


I was thinking he didn't sound as if he was getting better think I'm a bit paranoid to about coughs after what my husband went through 
Best to get him checked again if he is no better . Maybe he needs some medication as well as the inhaler


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen any of those shows here.


I enjoyed Foyles war . He is a chief inspector who along with his sergeant and female driver solve crimes during the war and then after the war it's set in the 50s and the time of the cold Cold War but the crimes are all different


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Darlene I am calling the Doctors tomorrow to have him seen. On Wednesday the dr at the clinic said bronchitis but to keep my eye on it. My ears think the cough has gotten worse. I am fearful of pneumonia. Thanks for the advice on walking pneumonia I have never heard of it.
> Gwen the vicks on the bottom of his feet really helped him to sleep peacefully.


Hope he gets better soon. I've had both bronchitis and walking pneumonia and both were hard to get over. And, unfortunately, once you've had it, it likes to come back often. Take care and hope the Dr. has some plans to make Gage feel better real soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoyed Foyles war . He is a chief inspector who along with his sergeant and female driver solve crimes during the war and then after the war it's set in the 50s and the time of the cold Cold War but the crimes are all different


I enjoy the show too. I started watching it after I watched the series of the Bletchley Circle series.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I saw this & thought of your area!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385257-1.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope he gets better soon. I've had both bronchitis and walking pneumonia and both were hard to get over. And, unfortunately, once you've had it, it likes to come back often. Take care and hope the Dr. has some plans to make Gage feel better real soon.


What they call " walking pneumonia" is often caused by a bug called Mycoplasma pneumonia, it is hard to kill, needs special drugs as most drugs work by attacking the cell walls of the bacteria & these bugs don't really have cell walls. It seems to get somewhat better but soon as your body. Is stressed, back it comes with a vengeance. My friend had it & kept relapsing, finally started taking echinacea & finally got rid of it.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mycoplasma_pneumonia


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I saw this & thought of your area!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385257-1.html


That's funny.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Goodness! Page 31 already and it's only Sunday. Maybe the big storms generate chatter. Sending you a hug Liz. I know exactly what you mean. Even though I'm aware of how we seem to feel losses more on those special days, they still get to me. I think of Jack every day and so often I'm wanting to tell him something I read or heard. I'm so grateful for the years we had; I find those memories helpful.u

Birthday happiness to Carol and Stella And congrats to Daralene on you and your husbands 50th anniversary. 

We've had cold and some snow ( nothing like what our east coast is getting,) but it's warmed up a bit and is quite mild out today.

Some delicious sounding recipes again this week. Thanks, Sam. And thank you ladies for the summary. I sort fade out by the end of the week and appreciate learning what I missed.

I'm enjoying house mothering more and more. The girls are all back now from the semester/holiday break. Five who were here for the fall have gone abroad to study this term, so we have some new girls now. We also have new officers; it seems so wise to change student leaders in the middle of the school year so the seasoned ones are around to provide support.

I've got three projects going--booties for a new babe born to one of our board members (I love doing them; they're so quick and little to carry around,) my lace shawl that seems to be frogged less now) and the cotton-picken' owl mittens that feel like I rip as much as I knit!

Mel, wishing some wellness for poor Gage--no fun!!! And I don't know if this is true or not but I recently read on the internet that Eos Chapstick caused some bad rashes around the mouth, especially the berry flavor. I think there was some in your gift mug. You sure don't need any extra health issues!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I enjoy the show too. I started watching it after I watched the series of the Bletchley Circle series.


That was a good series to , shame they only made 2 series


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Congratulations to the newly weds. Good that you were able to join in from a distance.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Goodness! Page 31 already and it's only Sunday. Maybe the big storms generate chatter. Sending you a hug Liz. I know exactly what you mean. Even though I'm aware of how we seem to feel losses more on those special days, they still get to me. I think of Jack every day and so often I'm wanting to tell him something I read or heard. I'm so grateful for the years we had; I find those memories helpful.
> 
> We've had cold and some snow ( nothing like what our east coast is getting,) but it's warmed up a bit and is quite mild out today.
> 
> I'm enjoying house mothering more and more. The girls are all back now from the semester/holiday break. Five who wee here for the fall have gone abroad to study this term, so we have some new girls now. We also have we officers; it seems so wise to change student leaders in the middle of the school so the seasoned ones are around to provide support.


Thank you for the hug. I know what you mean about wanting to tell him something. I do it quite often. So glad you are enjoying house mothering. It must be quite a challenge and probably very fulfilling. Good that you didn't get all the snow others around you received. We were fortunate to get a pass.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have oil and lye, need to get goats milk as prefer that soap to a water mix. Also have a nice range of fragrences and essential oil. Can only pick up slowly as finances way too tight. will definately be making some next weekend. Will make 1 lot nude, and other lot will be shampoo bar.


My favorite recipe includes honey and cream, but I don't have any cream at the moment; I'm sure that goat's milk is wonderful as well (I do love cheese made from it). I've had oils for a long time, kept them in the dark cupboard, but need to use them up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty makes those boiled peanuts, I'd never heard of that before. I like chunky peanut butter but DH doesn't so most of the time I buy smooth but that's one product I buy brand name, it has to be Kraft


It's a southern U.S. thing!  I buy peanut butter that's only made from peanuts (and may add salt, but I have to check the sodium as well on the label). Too many products have added sugar; that's another reason I tend to get fresh or frozen veggies rather than canned, unless I've canned them myself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, the wedding looks wonderful. Glad you were able to be there virtually if you couldn't be in person.

Bonnie, I get a headache from wine too--most likely the sulfites are the culprit for me.

Healing thoughts at full power for poor Gage. I hope it doesn't get any worse and the doc has good news for you when you see him/her.

I am not sure I like the changes I made last night, so I am putting the Guernsey in time out for a bit--will work on something else and then take another look. DD says she likes it, and I trust her judgment, but I do think before I go any further I should "rest my eyes" of it just a little.

We're going to make a veggie pizza later for supper; the big football playoffs happen today and whoever wins goes to the Super Bowl, not that I really care. Ha ha. But he'll be watching.

Hugs & blessings to all. I'll be back later.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some pictures of Christmas stockings that I have knit. Our computer man is here and walking me through it.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the hug. Every one helps.


And another one from me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Agreeing with these first two.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, great photos of your "crew" looks like they had a good time. It's great that technology allowed you to attend " virtually"
> 
> Melody, poor Gage is really having a terrible time. Must be a nasty bug, hope he can kick it soon.
> 
> I'm not moving very fast this morning, woke up with s terrible migraine, took some drugs & back to bed for a while. It's better now but not gone. My friend had been given some wine for Christmas, & they were drinking it while we were there last night, I had about 2 tablespoons of 2 different kinds, just to taste it. Lesson learned, I can't even taste dry red wine anymore. I knew I would get a headache if I drank a glass but apparently whatever is in it that I react to is bad even in very small amounts. Well, no danger I will ever become a drinker!


And sorry to hear of your adverse reaction, that is NOT good.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


Beautiful Christmas sox!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


They are all gorgeous


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


I would rather you just said you are a novice, or learner- don't be so hard on yourself!
The stockings are all lovely!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks like they had a wonderful time.


I am told they did although Seth was a bit anoyed dancing with aunt Jamie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely pictures Caren, no wonder you were feeling homesick. Nice of Amy to step in for you in the Mother/Son dance.


I will see all but my oldest son and family when we are over in March. Yes I was glad Amy stepped in for me, my son ased if I would mind. Amy has been like family for 20+ years.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A beautiful winter gown even more beautiful than what I pictured she would wear . Lovely pictures Caren . I'm sad too that you were not there to be with your crew , but with fantastic technology you had the next best thing and you will see them soon . Think I need a tissue now


I will pass on the compliments. I do love tecnology.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very beautiful!! Hi Jamie!!


I think everything turned out beautifully. If I am it mistaken most everything was homemade by friends and family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes . He has gotten over his grumpiness


Glad he got over his grumpies, makes for a more plessant day for all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mel, sure hope you don't get sick. Ive been sneezing and have some symptoms too. Hard for you to avoid when you've been caring for two sick ones.
> 
> Now to keep looking for the wedding pictures.


Some more wedding photos for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely. Saw a FB post from Jamie with what I assumed (dangerous I know) of the wedding party.


I would assume it was of the wedding party.

Or it might have been my crew, i was hoping for a couple photos with grandchildren.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely couple and a great crew. I must have missed the story about the wedding but I see it was a themed one. Must have been a great party. Her dress looks beautiful.


It was Narnia theemed, they said their vows at the lamp post. Then everyone retired inside for food and merriment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was Narnia theemed, they said their vows at the lamp post. Then everyone retired inside for food and merriment.


Very appropriate! Looks like it was a lovely occasion. Great that you could be 'there' with the technology.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I agree with you..not as good as the first, even with Richard Gere in it. What's the name of this new program? I might get it on PBS.


I should have read the blurb first. It's called The Real Marigold Hotel. Says "Eight famous faces embark on an experimental adventure to Jaipur in India to test whether they can set up a more rewarding retirement than in the UK" We'll see! Sounds more likely to be eight famous faces all falling out with each other! It's on on Tuesday evening so I'll let you know!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Enjoyed the wedding photos. The bride's outfit is gorgeous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Some more wedding photos for you.


More beautiful pictures Caren .it looks magical


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so grateful for all of you. Feel like I am red with more information about walking pneumonia. I will likely keep him home tomorrow. He said he has a bad coughing spell when they send him out for recess and lunch. I am crossing my fingers the dr can see us in the next few days. If not I will be taking him to the hospital. I hope I am not to paranoid but this doesn't seem like any of his other colds and he never got inhalers for bronchitis when he was younger. Guess that's our job as a parent...to worry.


Finished these today....pleated look dress-yellow
Fitted mini dress-blue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so grateful for all of you. Feel like I am red with more information about walking pneumonia. I will likely keep him home tomorrow. He said he has a bad coughing spell when they send him out for recess and lunch. I am crossing my fingers the dr can see us in the next few days. If not I will be taking him to the hospital. I hope I am not to paranoid but this doesn't seem like any of his other colds and he never got inhalers for bronchitis when he was younger. Guess that's our job as a parent...to worry.
> 
> Finished these today....pleated look dress-yellow
> Fitted mini dress-blue


Barbie has so many outfits, a little girl's dream.
Hoping you can quickly find the solution for Gage's illness, it has been going on a long time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mishka to the rescue!


Great reply. 
Caren, lovely wedding what a happy looking crew glad you could share it.
I did all this by speaking to the computer very cool. 
Maya and I had a lovely walk. Then I went to the gym. Went in the sauna and a steam room and the whirlpool. Time for a nap. 
Watched two videos from Amazon Prime on hiking the John Muir Trail. Have been on parts of it but never hiked the whole trail. I recommend them just for the cinematography. Even in flare they calmed me so I could sleep. Nature is so healing.
Patocenizo, glad you are enjoying company. Enjoy whale watching. 
Daralene, haven't seen a post. How are you?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, enjoyed pics of Christmas stockings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


Looks like a fun wedding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did get the sesame oil and it really did add a nice flavor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Daralena anniversary wishes being sent for you and Hubby.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Great reply.
> Caren, lovely wedding what a happy looking crew glad you could share it.
> I did all this by speaking to the computer very cool.
> Maya and I had a lovely walk. Then I went to the gym. Went in the sauna and a steam room and the whirlpool. Time for a nap.
> ...


Back in 1970, my boss gave me a "coffee table"book of the John Muir photographs. Of course, I didn't know who John Muir was before that (I was not a particularly "cultured" 18 year old) but enjoyed the photos and the story. I didn't have a coffee table of my own, but had a coffee table book! I still have that book today with my boss's inscription and something I'll keep out of sentimentality forever. We went to Muir Woods when we visited San Francisco several years ago and I would have sworn that I was going to run into that former boss there---it was so surreal. Beautiful trail, I'm sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn - love the Christmas stockings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did and enjoyed them a lot. -- sam



Swedenme said:


> Did you watch the ones that were about after the war ended


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not moving very fast this morning, woke up with s terrible migraine, took some drugs & back to bed for a while. It's better now but not gone. My friend had been given some wine for Christmas, & they were drinking it while we were there last night, I had about 2 tablespoons of 2 different kinds, just to taste it. Lesson learned, I can't even taste dry red wine anymore. I knew I would get a headache if I drank a glass but apparently whatever is in it that I react to is bad even in very small amounts. Well, no danger I will ever become a drinker!


You have my sympathy. i can no longer even have 1 sip of champagne. 1 little sip is enough to give me a migraine. Not being much of a champagne drinker, I do not miss it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL....you are so right!!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I saw this & thought of your area!
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385257-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwen the hat is awesome I love it. 

Railyn your Christmas stocking are fantastic

Made this dress since posting the other two and I am going to quit for tonight. Open back summer dress


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think everything turned out beautifully. If I am it mistaken most everything was homemade by friends and family.


Undoubtedly, All the outfits had the look of genuine re-enactment designs. Undoubtedly an interest in you family. Love the detail on the gown. All the costumes looked great.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn love all of the stockings. They really are keepsakes. I may try to make some for step DD and her husband before next Christmas. Oldest DD already has some special Christmas stockings and wouldn't appreciate them but I think the newlyweds would. We shall see. I has so much other stuff in line ahead of them to knit.



Railyn said:


> Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful!



NanaCaren said:


> Some more wedding photos for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for Gage. I can't believe they send him out for recess with his coughing so much. I know fresh air is good but you must be pretty darn cold to have so much snow; just wouldn't think being out in it good for him. Hope doctors are able to do something more to get this cleared up for him. Love the newest barbie dresses especially the yellow one with pleats.


gagesmom said:


> I am so grateful for all of you. Feel like I am red with more information about walking pneumonia. I will likely keep him home tomorrow. He said he has a bad coughing spell when they send him out for recess and lunch. I am crossing my fingers the dr can see us in the next few days. If not I will be taking him to the hospital. I hope I am not to paranoid but this doesn't seem like any of his other colds and he never got inhalers for bronchitis when he was younger. Guess that's our job as a parent...to worry.
> 
> Finished these today....pleated look dress-yellow
> Fitted mini dress-blue


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Cool


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just to let you know sons treatment was a success . The chemo even finished quicker it normally takes 24 hours , he is feeling tired and nauseous but happy it went well . He is being a couch potato and I said its the best thing to be . So hopefully a couple of days and the nausea will be gone


That's great news, hopefully the nausea will subside quickly.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p34 ttyal


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable Melody. Now just enlarge it a few hundred times and make one for yourself! LOL Seriously it is really a cute dress. Especially like the diagonal decorative stitches on the hem.

Thanks for the compliment on the hat; a real easy patter.


gagesmom said:


> Gwen the hat is awesome I love it.
> 
> Railyn your Christmas stocking are fantastic
> 
> Made this dress since posting the other two and I am going to quit for tonight. Open back summer dress


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, I hope you get a quick appointment for Gage. My eldest had repeated chest infections as a child and it turned out that it was asthma as well and that was preventing him from clearing the remains of the infection from his lungs. He was on a vey long course of antibiotics along with inhalers. He recovered well but still has an inhaler for when he needs it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, it is a beautiful book. I'm glad you were able to visit Muir Woods, it's breathtaking. We got to see his home. Like my nieces home in Charleston, you walk out the window to the porch. Must have been the style then.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, beautiful hat, well done. I like the buttons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and chum went to NY for the week as he had a conference in Manhattan. While on NY, She worked in the east coast office of the company she works for. Found out yesterday that their Sinday flight is cancelled. These are two San Francisco folks! All that snow and they don't even go up to visit snow here in California. Yipes. Good they are young. I'd be freaked out no doubt.
> Hold thoughts for a quick and safe return. Thanks.


 :shock: The weather is definitely a shock to their systems then, hope they are able to get home safely soon, but have a good time while they are stuck in the Big Apple.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Melody when your see your doctor with Gage get a letter from the doctor saying what he needs in the need of medication at school and ask about whether it is OK inthe offcie or whether he needs to carry it with him. And check as well about playing outside. If it is better that he doesn't play outside get that in the letter as well
No medication can be given here without a doctors letter to say so- ideally a form specifically for the purpose which must be signed by doctor and parent. The only medications that the child is allowed to carry are those for emergency use. The rest must be stored locked up. An obvious safety issue.
If Gage turned up at school with any medication and no doctors letter here it would be confiscated and he wouldn't be allowed to access it while he was on the school grounds. This also protects the teachers from being accussed later of giving a medication they shouldn't have. Or from giving a medication that the parents had said he could have but that isn't authorised by a doctor (and which may be harmful- not all parents are savvy when it comes to what their give kids).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I'm the opposite! I won't eat peanuts whole and can't stand chunky p. butter (the one exception is boiled peanuts, but those are not easily found around here).


I haven't had boiled peanuts in so many years, since leaving Kodiak.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the Hawian cauliflower fried rice sounds delish, will be giving it a try.
> 
> Just wanted to check in before I have a quick nap. I will be video chatting for #2 son's wedding, doesn't start until 11 pm my time.


Oooh, hope it all went beautifully and especially that the weather cooperated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Eyes still ache a bit but feel lots better than I did earlier on . I wonder if having a big dog who thinks she is a lap dog practically sat on my head helps


Awe, she's just trying to take care of mommy. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Goodness! Page 31 already and it's only Sunday. Maybe the big storms generate chatter. Sending you a hug Liz. I know exactly what you mean. Even though I'm aware of how we seem to feel losses more on those special days, they still get to me. I think of Jack every day and so often I'm wanting to tell him something I read or heard. I'm so grateful for the years we had; I find those memories helpful.u
> 
> Birthday happiness to Carol and Stella And congrats to Daralene on you and your husbands 50th anniversary.
> 
> ...


I am glad to see that you are enjoying your job. What a blessing for you to have them in your life. I just realized that I might be up in your area in July. I have a wedding to attend in your area the weekend after the July 4th holiday. We are planning on arriving on Friday and the wedding is Saturday afternoon so we will explore the area or something during our free time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of Christmas stockings that I have knit. Our computer man is here and walking me through it.


The stockings are simply gorgeous. What treasures for the family to have. I hope you and your DH are doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> May not be on here much for the next few days as DH and I are off up north tomorrow for two nights. Staying in a place called Boat of Garten, just beyond Aviemore and hoping to go up to the top of the ski slopes there on the funicular railway...no intention of skiing though (those days are long gone and I didn't graduate above the 'shaky snowplougher' class!) just hope to enjoy the experience and the view if it's not too misty. I'll try and remember to take some photograhs whilst we're away. Play nice while I'm gone. :lol:


Hope you had a fantastic time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Before I read and catch up I just got to say....*Sam* I am totally in love with the Cauliflower Fried Rice!!! Fixed it for dinner to go with beef stir fry and all I can say is forget rice.....this is fantastic!!! Also here the fresh cauliflower was only $2.50 for a large head. Delicious to the max! Will definitely fix again, and again, and again.....


I'm going to have to try that, I'll tell David after the fact what it is. 
I do that a lot. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

OneApril, Souixann, Cashmeregma and others who have been well blessed with this big snow storm, I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.

Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. I hope it is filled with lots of love and happiness. 

I am staying quite busy. Today I was home for a few hours in the afternoon and now for a few hours tonight. I stopped by Bella's family for about 5 minutes tonight. I had some treats for the children and some Kinetic sand and supplies for Kinetic sand for Bella. Her mom said they would gift it to her when she gets pokes. Her mom loved it and I got a sweet deal on it. 

Matthew has been busy drawing and he keeps asking me if I have posted his pictures so I will try to do that this evening.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Today, Matthew and I made a vegetable tray for a church potluck. Of course I shared some of the leftovers with a few other people at church, In exchange others shared with us as well. I brought home a few slices of ham that Matthew will enjoy and I was gifted some green beans and corn. I have some vegetables for my lunch as well.

I mentioned that I had seen Bella for a few minutes this evening, she is now being referred to Mayo clinic as her condition is getting too complicated for our specialty hospital here. She needs a surgery to help with the uretha and kidneys section of her body. The family recently learned that something was not fully developed in this part of her body. She will need a few surgeries on the same day and then comes the long recovery afterwards. She is such a precious little girl. She is wearing a heart monitor for a month so that more information can be figured out. Her situation is not good which I have suspected for some time now. She remains in my prayers along with her sister, Faith. Faith has her birthday on Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


That is so pretty, she'll look great in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Some more wedding photos for you.


Gorgeous! Yes, he's definitely your son, I don't know many that would decide to have an outdoor wedding in the middle of winter. 
But I have to say, the effect is awesome! 
Congrats to the bride and groom and to you!! 
Hi to the rest of the gang.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary, Keeping Bella and her siblings and parents in my prayers.

July is a good time to be in Minnesota.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> OneApril, Souixann, Cashmeregma and others who have been well blessed with this big snow storm, I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. I hope it is filled with lots of love and happiness.
> 
> ...


Matthew's drawing just keeps reaching new levels. :thumbup: 
That poor family and that poor little girl, I do hope that the Mayo can help her with some long term/permanent solutions. Keeping them in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is so pretty, she'll look great in it.


I think so, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Matthew's drawing just keeps reaching new levels. :thumbup:
> That poor family and that poor little girl, I do hope that the Mayo can help her with some long term/permanent solutions. Keeping them in prayer.


Another ditto on both counts from me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's a southern U.S. thing!  I buy peanut butter that's only made from peanuts (and may add salt, but I have to check the sodium as well on the label). Too many products have added sugar; that's another reason I tend to get fresh or frozen veggies rather than canned, unless I've canned them myself.


I love the peanut butter labels that say they have added partially hydrogenated oils, added sugar and high fructose corn syrup or molasses, now don't get me wrong, I like molasses as much as the next person, in either gingerbread or over my cornbread, not in my peanut butter. And I don't need partially hydrogenated oils in anything that I can think of. 
I don't do canned veggies either, other than once in a blue moon (about every 5 years or so) I'll get a can of green beans, rinse them well and put them on my salad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here are some pictures of Christmas stockings that I have knit. Our computer man is here and walking me through it.


Those are great. 
Nice that the computer guy was handy to show you how to do it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....that's what I did to/for Brantley. He seemed to like it but didn't comment a whole lot. Just said it was good. I ate the rest today for lunch. Yum.


Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to have to try that, I'll tell David after the fact what it is.
> I do that a lot. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The dog in the picture....you can almost "hear" him laughing. excellent job of capturing the joy in it's face. The insect/butterfly is really taking shape. The details in it are amazing.



pacer said:


> OneApril, Souixann, Cashmeregma and others who have been well blessed with this big snow storm, I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. I hope it is filled with lots of love and happiness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Kaye Jo. I gave it to her just a little bit ago and she seemed t like it.


Poledra65 said:


> That is so pretty, she'll look great in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo. I gave it to her just a little bit ago and she seemed t like it.


Oh dear, that sounds like she might have reservations.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to try to wind a center pull ball by hand. Have found a website with easy to do instructions.

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/07/13/keep-yarn-organized-learn-how-to-wind-a-center-pull-ball-by-hand/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


That's really cute! I'm are she will love it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to try to wind a center pull ball by hand. Have found a website with easy to do instructions.
> 
> http://blog.lionbrand.com/2012/07/13/keep-yarn-organized-learn-how-to-wind-a-center-pull-ball-by-hand/


I guess it's an advantage of being on my own, I am currently working off my swift, after I felt I had to rip the shawl I had started.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it's an advantage of being on my own, I am currently working off my swift, after I felt I had to rip the shawl I had started.


I tried to wind a skein into a ball this afternoon, got about 1/3 done of the 800 meters & the ball flew off the winder & I had a massive mess, I must have spent 3 hrs untangling the mess & putting it back on the swift. My ball winder flew apart the last time I used it & DS put a screw in it but think something isn't right & I need a new one. Had it been regular yarn I think it would have went in the garbage but this was such gorgeous colors I had to have it, blues/greens/purples/pinks called northern lights. It's alpaca-silk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, great stockings, I'm glad your computer guy showed you how to post pictures 

Caren,great pictures.

Gwen, could you give a link for the hat pattern please, I typed in rolled brim hat & got pages of them.
I had a very unproductive day, I tried making an anemone hat with the möbius brim but I'm doing something wrong on the last round when I tried to bring the edges of the twist together, I've pulled it out twice & gave up, I will give it one more try & if that doesn't work, I give up! 
Then there was my skein winding adventure! :roll: :shock: 
Maybe should just stop everything & start fresh tomorrw  
The GKs came tonight, they are off to bed. Both have school tomorrow so I will have to rise & shine early.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to wind a skein into a ball this afternoon, got about 1/3 done of the 800 meters & the ball flew off the winder & I had a massive mess, I must have spent 3 hrs untangling the mess & putting it back on the swift. My ball winder flew apart the last time I used it & DS put a screw in it but think something isn't right & I need a new one. Had it been regular yarn I think it would have went in the garbage but this was such gorgeous colors I had to have it, blues/greens/purples/pinks called northern lights. It's alpaca-silk.


Sounds well worth the effort to save it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds well worth the effort to save it!


Yes but frustrating


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes but frustrating


Agreed!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we men are allowed to be grumpy once in a while. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes . He has gotten over his grumpiness


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we men are allowed to be grumpy once in a while. --- sam


Happens to ALL of us, from time to time, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two very good football games this evening - broncos vs jaguars on the 7th. should be a good match up. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is why i try and keep a pad of paper with each project - i write down the next row to start on. has kept me from disaster several times. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I probably should start doing only one at time. I'm finding lately if I have several going I end up losing my place, storing the project and then can't find it, etc.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow I'm caught up for a change !
Happy Birthday to the Birthday girls &#127874;&#127881;
The Christmas socks look nice , love the patterns.
Happy 50 th anniversary and may you both be blessed with many more &#128158;
The Barbie dresses remind me of the ones a little lady knit for me and my sisters (Granny Lottie) thanks for posting them ,such wonderful memories .
Gwen , I like you hat , your button idea is great! Might copy that on my next hat.
Praying for those unwell may you be wrapped in His healing arms !
Hugs to those who need one (((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are on pbs. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never seen any of those shows here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow I'm caught up for a change !
> Happy Birthday to the Birthday girls 🎂🎉
> The Christmas socks look nice , love the patterns.
> Happy 50 th anniversary and may you both be blessed with many more 💞
> ...


Hugs to you, too!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Matthews dog pictures are awesome ! What a amazing talent ! The butterfly is going to be something with all the detail put into it so far ! Awesome work &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you Julie &#128522;&#128144;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you Julie 😊💐💐💐


My pleasure! we all need hugs from time to time!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely railyn. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to be dumb here but what was the theme of the wedding. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I will see all but my oldest son and family when we are over in March. Yes I was glad Amy stepped in for me, my son ased if I would mind. Amy has been like family for 20+ years.


asked and answered earlier.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely melody. sending gage tons of healing energy to wrap him up in warm healing goodness - hope you can get him into the doctor tomorrow. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I am so grateful for all of you. Feel like I am red with more information about walking pneumonia. I will likely keep him home tomorrow. He said he has a bad coughing spell when they send him out for recess and lunch. I am crossing my fingers the dr can see us in the next few days. If not I will be taking him to the hospital. I hope I am not to paranoid but this doesn't seem like any of his other colds and he never got inhalers for bronchitis when he was younger. Guess that's our job as a parent...to worry.
> 
> Finished these today....pleated look dress-yellow
> Fitted mini dress-blue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking hat gwen - dd is going to love it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gwen the hat is awesome I love it.
> 
> Railyn your Christmas stocking are fantastic
> 
> Made this dress since posting the other two and I am going to quit for tonight. Open back summer dress


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


What a lovely hat Gwen your daughter will love it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great news, hopefully the nausea will subside quickly.


IT has , spoke to him Sunday evening and he said the nausea had gone he was just tired


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures mathew - anxious to see what you do with the fly. it is a fly isnt it? --- sam



pacer said:


> OneApril, Souixann, Cashmeregma and others who have been well blessed with this big snow storm, I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. I hope it is filled with lots of love and happiness.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:10 pm. Gage is covered in Vicks on his neck, back and chest. I made sure to pit it on his feet as well. He has tossed and turned for a bit and said he was so cold. Fleece jammies, thick socks and blankets pulled up to his ears. Seems to be sleeping better now. Poor fella it sounds like a cat purring in his chest when he breathes. 😢 I just want him to get better.
> 
> Thought I would check in as I got up and got a Tylenol. Back to bed. See you tomorrow 😴


Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

This is my favorite stocking of the 20 plus that I have made. It is my own design. Made for my newest son-in-law Todd.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you jackie - how are you feeling? continuous healing energy coming your way to wrap you up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Wow I'm caught up for a change !
> Happy Birthday to the Birthday girls 🎂🎉
> The Christmas socks look nice , love the patterns.
> Happy 50 th anniversary and may you both be blessed with many more 💞
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I forgot to comment earlier, Matthews latest drawings are wonderful. He gets better al the time.

Melody, you're soon going to have a suitcase full of BArbie clothes.

I was just listening to the news they were talking about a new mosquito borne virus that causes small heads & underdeveloped brains in babies. It's so bad that one country in South America has warned women not to get pregnant. Pretty scary stuff. They were talking about great concerns for the Olymic athletes as the next Olymipics are in Brazil.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are on pbs. --- sam


Thanks, Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful christmas sock railyn. i have an idea todd loves it. --- sam



Railyn said:


> This is my favorite stocking of the 20 plus that I have made. It is my own design. Made for my newest son-in-law Todd.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I forgot to comment earlier, Matthews latest drawings are wonderful. He gets better al the time.
> 
> Melody, you're soon going to have a suitcase full of BArbie clothes.
> 
> I was just listening to the news they were talking about a new mosquito borne virus that causes small heads & underdeveloped brains in babies. It's so bad that one country in South America has warned women not to get pregnant. Pretty scary stuff. They were talking about great concerns for the Olymic athletes as the next Olymipics are in Brazil.


 That's been all over the news here the zika virus .apparently it's spreading into parts of America and three people who have just come back from their travels to South America have been confirmed to have it here in the uk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The dog in the picture....you can almost "hear" him laughing. excellent job of capturing the joy in it's face. The insect/butterfly is really taking shape. The details in it are amazing.


Beautiful drawings Mathew . The dog looks as if he is enjoying being out for a walk . Will look forward to seeing how the next one takes shape


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> we men are allowed to be grumpy once in a while. --- sam


That's true Sam . Mishka worked her magic none of us can resist smiling when she starts dancing round the room . She does a weird dance were she can spin and twist then suddenly stops like statue and once you say go Mishka she is off again really funny to watch


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT has , spoke to him Sunday evening and he said the nausea had gone he was just tired


That is good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Wow I'm caught up for a change !
> Happy Birthday to the Birthday girls 🎂🎉
> The Christmas socks look nice , love the patterns.
> Happy 50 th anniversary and may you both be blessed with many more 💞
> ...


 And a hug right back to you too Jackie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


That is no good at all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Sorry to here that mags . Hope they gave you something for the pain


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


So sorry to hear this. I hope you're not in too much pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry mags7 - but i can relate - about a year ago i fell into my cupboard and broke my left wrist so i am right there with you - it definitely is a bummer. sending you tons of healing energy to get your wrist healed real quick. after a week or so you might try knitting - i am right handed so it was not too bad for me but i think it can be done - it will be slow but at least you will be able to knit. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> OneApril, Souixann, Cashmeregma and others who have been well blessed with this big snow storm, I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. I hope it is filled with lots of love and happiness.
> 
> ...


Matthew's pictures keep on getting better and better. The dog looks great and I'm sure the owners will love it. I can't wait to see the detail emerging in his second picture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just listening to the news they were talking about a new mosquito borne virus that causes small heads & underdeveloped brains in babies. It's so bad that one country in South America has warned women not to get pregnant. Pretty scary stuff. They were talking about great concerns for the Olympic athletes as the next Olympics are in Brazil.


They had an article about that on our news too. Warned pregnant women against travel there. Pretty scary stuff indeed!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


So sorry to hear this. Not fun indeed. Take care of it, I hope you can find something else to pass the time while you can't knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, great stockings, I'm glad your computer guy showed you how to post pictures
> 
> Caren,great pictures.
> 
> ...


Now this is where lots of WIPs are useful- I always have soemthing on the go that doesn't need any thought. Perfect for nights like yours. Sounds a very frustating day indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Hope it heals well and quickly- maybe you can work out how to knit with the cast later. No other problems from the fall I hope.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags, hope your wrist heals quickly. 
Pacer, Matthew is improving in leaps and bounds. Beautiful pics.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A beautiful winter gown even more beautiful than what I pictured she would wear . Lovely pictures Caren . I'm sad too that you were not there to be with your crew , but with fantastic technology you had the next best thing and you will see them soon . Think I need a tissue now


Very beautiful.

 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


They are lovely and it looks like you are getting the hang of posting photos now. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


 :thumbup: That looks great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Matthew's drawing just keeps reaching new levels. :thumbup:
> That poor family and that poor little girl, I do hope that the Mayo can help her with some long term/permanent solutions. Keeping them in prayer.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Oh my goodness! Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


Lovely! Congratulations to all.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Sorry to hear this. I broke my wrist a few years ago and also had a plate and screws. Although I write left handed, I do almost everything else right handed. I, fortunately, was able to knit rather soon and only required minimal therapy because the knitting had helped flexibility.

I hope your reovery goes well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Here is another one. I am trying to remember how to do this. I am so computer ignorant.


Those are works of art and family treasures! As your computer guru walks you thru new things on the computer, make notes in a dedicated notebook on how to do things in your own words that you will understand. That is something I have had to do over the years, and still use at times.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would rather you just said you are a novice, or learner- don't be so hard on yourself!
> The stockings are all lovely!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am told they did although Seth was a bit anoyed dancing with aunt Jamie.


 :lol: typical boy! Bet he had fun but won't admit it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


Nice hat! Like the buttons


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am so grateful for all of you. Feel like I am red with more information about walking pneumonia. I will likely keep him home tomorrow. He said he has a bad coughing spell when they send him out for recess and lunch. I am crossing my fingers the dr can see us in the next few days. If not I will be taking him to the hospital. I hope I am not to paranoid but this doesn't seem like any of his other colds and he never got inhalers for bronchitis when he was younger. Guess that's our job as a parent...to worry.
> 
> Finished these today....pleated look dress-yellow
> Fitted mini dress-blue


Melody, I don't think you are being paranoid. This has gone on too long. Can you send a note to school requesting that Gage stay inside for recess? Or won't they let him stay in? If not, can you pick up the disposible face masks for him to wear outside? That would warm the air a bit before he inhales it and may help with the cough. I need to keep my face covered in the cold and wind or cough my head off. Even when not sick. Glad Gage had a good night.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Back in 1970, my boss gave me a "coffee table"book of the John Muir photographs. Of course, I didn't know who John Muir was before that (I was not a particularly "cultured" 18 year old) but enjoyed the photos and the story. I didn't have a coffee table of my own, but had a coffee table book! I still have that book today with my boss's inscription and something I'll keep out of sentimentality forever. We went to Muir Woods when we visited San Francisco several years ago and I would have sworn that I was going to run into that former boss there---it was so surreal. Beautiful trail, I'm sure.


In 2007 when we took Amtrak to california a friend met us at Fisherman's warf then took us to Muir Woods. Breathtaking! I still find it almost impossible to imagine trees that big!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Today, Matthew and I made a vegetable tray for a church potluck. Of course I shared some of the leftovers with a few other people at church, In exchange others shared with us as well. I brought home a few slices of ham that Matthew will enjoy and I was gifted some green beans and corn. I have some vegetables for my lunch as well.
> 
> I mentioned that I had seen Bella for a few minutes this evening, she is now being referred to Mayo clinic as her condition is getting too complicated for our specialty hospital here. She needs a surgery to help with the uretha and kidneys section of her body. The family recently learned that something was not fully developed in this part of her body. She will need a few surgeries on the same day and then comes the long recovery afterwards. She is such a precious little girl. She is wearing a heart monitor for a month so that more information can be figured out. Her situation is not good which I have suspected for some time now. She remains in my prayers along with her sister, Faith. Faith has her birthday on Friday.


They all remain in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to wind a skein into a ball this afternoon, got about 1/3 done of the 800 meters & the ball flew off the winder & I had a massive mess, I must have spent 3 hrs untangling the mess & putting it back on the swift. My ball winder flew apart the last time I used it & DS put a screw in it but think something isn't right & I need a new one. Had it been regular yarn I think it would have went in the garbage but this was such gorgeous colors I had to have it, blues/greens/purples/pinks called northern lights. It's alpaca-silk.


Sorry you had such a mess.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is my favorite stocking of the 20 plus that I have made. It is my own design. Made for my newest son-in-law Todd.


A work of art!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Sending healing prayers your way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The wedding went beautifully, it was a bit dark. I did feel a bit homesick, Amy filled in for me for the mother son dance.


It's so nice that you had a good friend that was willing to fill in and so considerate of your son to ask if you minded.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> No she was in a beautiful winter gown, which I believe they made along with all capes worn by the wedding party.
> The bride and groom.
> my crew and their partners together in one place at the same.


A wonderful looking wedding party! I love the green hair too. Hi Jamie, I want your dress, that's so pretty too. 
Handmade? That is a lot of work and nicely done too.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

DD and boyfriend got back last night from New York City on Jet Blue after Virgin had cancelled them. Flight went well, and was he thrilled he could see both football games on the plane! Love that modern tekkie stuff. I'm just thrilled they got out of NYC about 3 p.m. their time and home at 7:30 San Francisco time safely.whew! Thanks for all the good thoughts and such KP friends. What a great group this is!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Melody, I don't think you are being paranoid. This has gone on too long. Can you send a note to school requesting that Gage stay inside for recess? Or won't they let him stay in? If not, can you pick up the disposible face masks for him to wear outside? That would warm the air a bit before he inhales it and may help with the cough. I need to keep my face covered in the cold and wind or cough my head off. Even when not sick. Glad Gage had a good night.


Good idea.Or a deep cowl (know problems with scarfs but are cowls OK s they don't hang around ato get caught up?) which he can pull up over his mouth and nose.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> DD and boyfriend got back last night from New York City on Jet Blue after Virgin had cancelled them. Flight went well, and was he thrilled he could see both football games on the plane! Love that modern tekkie stuff. I'm just thrilled they got out of NYC about 3 p.m. their time and home at 7:30 San Francisco time safely.whew! Thanks for all the good thoughts and such KP friends. What a great group this is!!


Glad to hear that they arrived home safely


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I might try sleeping again- 1.15 hre so time to sleep.
That means it is Australia Day. The day we remember the first settlement of hte Englishround Sydney.
Going to the cricket later today to watch us play India. Always a special time as it is also India's National Day. Planning on going early to watch the Australian women play the Indian Women. The games are the shortest versions of the game. 
A friend of mine ws late to knitting last night- she had just finished at the citizenship ceremony. One of our newest Australians.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I might try sleeping again- 1.15 hre so time to sleep.
> That means it is Australia Day. The day we remember the first settlement of hte Englishround Sydney.
> Going to the cricket later today to watch us play India. Always a special time as it is also India's National Day. Planning on going early to watch the Australian women play the Indian Women. The games are the shortest versions of the game.
> A friend of mine ws late to knitting last night- she had just finished at the citizenship ceremony. One of our newest Australians.


Another one who can't sleep I think watching the clock go round is my least favourite hobby but I can't seem to stop 😲
Hope it's a nice day for the cricket and Happy Ausralia day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


So sorry, hope you heal soon & don't have too much pain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi everyone, I'm just popping in for a quick update - and to make sure everyone is keeping safe during the blizzards etc. Off to try to mend the shower trim which we had to remove to investigate a leak......Sod's law; nothing to do with shower drain after all, but a loose joint in feed to toilet!
> More later I hope. Meanwhile big hugs to all that feel the need for them, and big thank yous to Sam and the summary ladies.


Good to hear from you, glad that all is well for the most part, hopefully the trim was an easy fix.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I posted incorrectly. I had bought the pattern from Craftsy.com for $2.99. It is under patterns title Rolled Brim Hat for Adults.

Also check your email.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, great stockings, I'm glad your computer guy showed you how to post pictures
> 
> Caren,great pictures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW oh wow! That is fabulous. You should sell that design. Very nice.


Railyn said:


> This is my favorite stocking of the 20 plus that I have made. It is my own design. Made for my newest son-in-law Todd.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch! So sorry to have had this happen. Praying that it will heal quicly and not be too painful. Guess you will have to spend your knitting time looking at new patterns for your knitting "fix".


mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Sorry to hear this Mags. I hope you are not in too much pain with it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Daisy chain baby set all finished
The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I posted incorrectly. I had bought the pattern from Craftsy.com for $2.99. It is under patterns title Rolled Brim Hat for Adults.
> 
> Also check your email.


Thaks, Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


That's so cute, Sonja!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


Sonja that is gorgeous! An unusual colour for baby clothes, but it works so well. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really dressy looking. Whatever child gets this will be the best dressed baby! You do such lovely work and so quickly too.


Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thaks, Gwen.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am glad to see that you are enjoying your job. What a blessing for you to have them in your life. I just realized that I might be up in your area in July. I have a wedding to attend in your area the weekend after the July 4th holiday. We are planning on arriving on Friday and the wedding is Saturday afternoon so we will explore the area or something during our free time.


Would pm my cell # to you if you want. I'd be happy to give you some ideas based on what you 'd be interested or get together depending on your time frame.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's true Sam . Mishka worked her magic none of us can resist smiling when she starts dancing round the room . She does a weird dance were she can spin and twist then suddenly stops like statue and once you say go Mishka she is off again really funny to watch


Tim calls that a ''freeze dance'', Sonja. It's a dance number from one of the music programs he likes on TV.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> This is my favorite stocking of the 20 plus that I have made. It is my own design. Made for my newest son-in-law Todd.


That is very pretty, you did a fabulous job on the design.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Oh no, I hope that you didn't do any other damage to yourself, not that a broken wrist isn't plenty of damage. 
Hopes that you heal quickly with little or no residual pain or issues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL.....that's what I did to/for Brantley. He seemed to like it but didn't comment a whole lot. Just said it was good. I ate the rest today for lunch. Yum.


 :thumbup: When they don't say much but continue eating, it is usually a great sign that they really like it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Kaye Jo. I gave it to her just a little bit ago and she seemed t like it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I tried to wind a skein into a ball this afternoon, got about 1/3 done of the 800 meters & the ball flew off the winder & I had a massive mess, I must have spent 3 hrs untangling the mess & putting it back on the swift. My ball winder flew apart the last time I used it & DS put a screw in it but think something isn't right & I need a new one. Had it been regular yarn I think it would have went in the garbage but this was such gorgeous colors I had to have it, blues/greens/purples/pinks called northern lights. It's alpaca-silk.


 :shock: Oh my! Yes, I think that there is something wrong there. 
I would definitely rescue the yarn also, it's got to be beautiful.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another ditto on both counts from me.


And from me also.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30am and just got caught up.

Mags I am so sorry to hear about your wrist. ((Hugs))

Mary please send my love and hugs to Bella and her family.

Sonja this set is beyond beautiful. 2 thumbs up&#128077;&#128077;

Matthew your drawings are true masterpieces. You certainly have an amazing talent.

Jackie happy to hear that treatment went well and your son is feeling better.

Kate snow or not it does look pretty cold.

Julie how are you feeling with the heat? Hello Ringo, ear scratches from me.&#9786;

Off I go to see what the day holds in store for me. See you later&#128075;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sonja that is gorgeous! An unusual colour for baby clothes, but it works so well. :thumbup:


It is lovely work


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


Oh wow! It looks very windy, glad it didn't blow you down the mountain. 
Definitely a trip you all will remember, and it is beautiful.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja,
Your set is beautiful. I love that you don't always use traditional baby colors.

Railyn
Beautiful stockings. They will be treasured for many years to come.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


Very effective use of the daisy chain- I like it, Sonja!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


That is so pretty!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


That was quite an adventure! It all went smoothly for us when we visited in 2011, on our round trip from Skye back to Glasgow. Cousin Katie lives at Nethybridge. I enjoyed the railway, good they have the back up!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


This set is beyond cute. I really like the contrast of the dark and light. Beautiful knitting as always.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30am and just got caught up.
> 
> Mags I am so sorry to hear about your wrist. ((Hugs))
> 
> ...


Not too bad, at the moment, thanks Mel, but then it is not quite 6 a.m., and still cool, sunrise is slowly happening later, a month ago it would have been daylight by now. Will give Ringo his ear scratch when I stand up. Hope you've had a good day- you really need a bit of luck. And hoping things are working out for Gage.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, you've all been busy!! Sorry that included breaking a wrist, Mags. I hope it heals fast and you can soon get back to your knitting. Bonnie, your account of the naughty skein was amusing to read even if it wasn't fun to experience. Some days are just like that.... 
Julie, I hope you and Ringo are comfortable and not too hot. It's been cooler here for a few days but now mild and wet. Darowil, good luck with the move. It sounds like you're coping well. 
Swedenme, good your son is doing better, and what a lovely daisy chain baby set. Beautifully knitted. I love the hat Gwen, nice work. 
Mel, I hope gage is on the mend, and see you haven't slowed down one bit with all the knitting. Apologies to all those I haven't mentioned by name, but I have read almost all of this week's chat. 
I've often been absent from Sam's tea table over the past few months but tried to keep up. My in laws have been going through health difficulties so we've been preoccupied with this, and with paperwork, house repairs, curtain making for DD and all the usual sorts of stuff, but I hope to be around a bit more now. As for knitting, I've just been doing simple stuff, eg scarves, as gifts, but have aquired more yarn than I've used due to the local store having its spring sale over the past couple of weeks. Sale items started at 30-50% off, than some had a further 50% 'blue cross' reduction if they hadn't sold after 2 weeks. I couldn't turn down some posh 75% -off Louisa Harding yarn even though it's in a dull brown. It had been selling at over £6. I'm a real sucker for a "bargain" but I think I will be able to find a good use for it! Now to read on to see what else is going on. Love and hugs


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, healing energy sent for Gage.
Tami, helpful suggestion for Mel.
Mindy, good news DD home safe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very appropriate! Looks like it was a lovely occasion. Great that you could be 'there' with the technology.


Thank you, it was perfect according to them. I was very glad there was reception where they were, wasn't sure there was going to be.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good to hear from you, glad that all is well for the most part, hopefully the trim was an easy fix.


Thanks, Poledra, it ended up being more involved than I expected as it had been stuck on with very thick glue which I have to chip off before I can replace it. So....it's not finished yet. I couldn't get the same as the original trim (stopped supplying it) but I have got a substitute which is going to need painting. It should be easy to apply once I can remove the dratted adhesive and make the surface smooth. Why is it that adhesive never sticks properly except when it needs to be removed?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Enjoyed the wedding photos. The bride's outfit is gorgeous.


Thank you I will pass on the compliments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, you've all been busy!! Sorry that included breaking a wrist, Mags. I hope it heals fast and you can soon get back to your knitting. Bonnie, your account of the naughty skein was amusing to read even if it wasn't fun to experience. Some days are just like that....
> Julie, I hope you and Ringo are comfortable and not too hot. It's been cooler here for a few days but now mild and wet. Darowil, good luck with the move. It sounds like you're coping well.
> Swedenme, good your son is doing better, and what a lovely daisy chain baby set. Beautifully knitted. I love the hat Gwen, nice work.
> Mel, I hope gage is on the mend, and see you haven't slowed down one bit with all the knitting. Apologies to all those I haven't mentioned by name, but I have read almost all of this week's chat.
> I've often been absent from Sam's tea table over the past few months but tried to keep up. My in laws have been going through health difficulties so we've been preoccupied with this, and with paperwork, house repairs, curtain making for DD and all the usual sorts of stuff, but I hope to be around a bit more now. As for knitting, I've just been doing simple stuff, eg scarves, as gifts, but have aquired more yarn than I've used due to the local store having its spring sale over the past couple of weeks. Sale items started at 30-50% off, than some had a further 50% 'blue cross' reduction if they hadn't sold after 2 weeks. I couldn't turn down some posh 75% -off Louisa Harding yarn even though it's in a dull brown. It had been selling at over £6. I'm a real sucker for a "bargain" but I think I will be able to find a good use for it! Now to read on to see what else is going on. Love and hugs


Thanks Lin! Ringo and I are in for a scorcher- 29C (84F) but when you factor in our high humidity, that is very uncomfortable.
It sounds like you picked up some good deals!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> More beautiful pictures Caren .it looks magical


Magical is what they were going for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Poledra, it ended up being more involved than I expected as it had been stuck on with very thick glue which I have to chip off before I can replace it. So....it's not finished yet. I couldn't get the same as the original trim (stopped supplying it) but I have got a substitute which is going to need painting. It should be easy to apply once I can remove the dratted adhesive and make the surface smooth. Why is it that adhesive never sticks properly except when it needs to be removed?


Murphy in the picture?!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:
 

> I am so grateful for all of you. Feel like I am red with more information about walking pneumonia. I will likely keep him home tomorrow. He said he has a bad coughing spell when they send him out for recess and lunch. I am crossing my fingers the dr can see us in the next few days. If not I will be taking him to the hospital. I hope I am not to paranoid but this doesn't seem like any of his other colds and he never got inhalers for bronchitis when he was younger. Guess that's our job as a parent...to worry.
> 
> Finished these today....pleated look dress-yellow
> Fitted mini dress-blue


Sending healing energy, hope Gage gets better soon. If it is walking pneumonia you are right to worry. I have had it, not a fun thing to have at all.

Love your Barbie dresses.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I might try sleeping again- 1.15 hre so time to sleep.
> That means it is Australia Day. The day we remember the first settlement of hte Englishround Sydney.
> Going to the cricket later today to watch us play India. Always a special time as it is also India's National Day. Planning on going early to watch the Australian women play the Indian Women. The games are the shortest versions of the game.
> A friend of mine ws late to knitting last night- she had just finished at the citizenship ceremony. One of our newest Australians.


Happy Australia Day, if I'm not too late. I gather that gaining citizenship is quite a lengthy task. When one of our newspapers listed some of the questions used in UK during the citizenship 'tests' most of us couldn't answer all of them correctly!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, great job on baby outfit.
Margaret and Sonja, I, too, have sleep problems. Sleep a few hours but always awake about 3 a.m., til 6:00/6:30. Sleep til 8 a.m. Have given up sleep mess. Just try not to tense up. Do computer stuff so I don't need light on. For me, I think it's part of FM.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Murphy in the picture?!


Well, either him or Sod. Both have spawned applicable laws. Grrr


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, either him or Sod. Both have spawned applicable laws. Grrr


Indeed!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Stella and Carol!


Belated Happy Returns from me too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Jumping in a bit early, but Happy 50th Anniversary to Daralene & Bill!


And from me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sonja that is gorgeous! An unusual colour for baby clothes, but it works so well. :thumbup:


Thank you very much Kate and Bonnie . Now I'm twiddling my thumbs trying to decide what to do next


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Really dressy looking. Whatever child gets this will be the best dressed baby! You do such lovely work and so quickly too.


Thank you Gwen . I don't know about quick the cardigan seemed to take forever


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came to my inbox from mjs- some amazing images:

http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35300384?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Tim calls that a ''freeze dance'', Sonja. It's a dance number from one of the music programs he likes on TV.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's exactly what she does, like children playing statues she just stops mid movement . Very weird dog


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


 It looks freezing up there hope you had thermals on , was hoping you would get sunshine so you could see for miles . Still some pretty picture s. 
The funicular looks like fun ( :XD: )


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And another one from me!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness there was a back up generator to get you and others down! What an adventure. Pictures look cold but beautiful.


KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I should have read the blurb first. It's called The Real Marigold Hotel. Says "Eight famous faces embark on an experimental adventure to Jaipur in India to test whether they can set up a more rewarding retirement than in the UK" We'll see! Sounds more likely to be eight famous faces all falling out with each other! It's on on Tuesday evening so I'll let you know!


Okay, I'll wait to hear about it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


Very nice hat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry that the inlaws have been having health problems. Your yarn bargins sound fantastic. I like Louise Harding yarn though I haven't had the opportunity to use it much. Thank you for the compliment on the hat.


TNS said:


> Well, you've all been busy!! Sorry that included breaking a wrist, Mags. I hope it heals fast and you can soon get back to your knitting. Bonnie, your account of the naughty skein was amusing to read even if it wasn't fun to experience. Some days are just like that....
> Julie, I hope you and Ringo are comfortable and not too hot. It's been cooler here for a few days but now mild and wet. Darowil, good luck with the move. It sounds like you're coping well.
> Swedenme, good your son is doing better, and what a lovely daisy chain baby set. Beautifully knitted. I love the hat Gwen, nice work.
> Mel, I hope gage is on the mend, and see you haven't slowed down one bit with all the knitting. Apologies to all those I haven't mentioned by name, but I have read almost all of this week's chat.
> I've often been absent from Sam's tea table over the past few months but tried to keep up. My in laws have been going through health difficulties so we've been preoccupied with this, and with paperwork, house repairs, curtain making for DD and all the usual sorts of stuff, but I hope to be around a bit more now. As for knitting, I've just been doing simple stuff, eg scarves, as gifts, but have aquired more yarn than I've used due to the local store having its spring sale over the past couple of weeks. Sale items started at 30-50% off, than some had a further 50% 'blue cross' reduction if they hadn't sold after 2 weeks. I couldn't turn down some posh 75% -off Louisa Harding yarn even though it's in a dull brown. It had been selling at over £6. I'm a real sucker for a "bargain" but I think I will be able to find a good use for it! Now to read on to see what else is going on. Love and hugs


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We will be doing the whale watching off Dana Point Harbor tomorrow morning around 11:00 am.


sassafras123 said:


> Great reply.
> Caren, lovely wedding what a happy looking crew glad you could share it.
> I did all this by speaking to the computer very cool.
> Maya and I had a lovely walk. Then I went to the gym. Went in the sauna and a steam room and the whirlpool. Time for a nap.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amazing pictures Julie. Wouldn't like to swim with sharks but especially like the shot of the elephants.


Lurker 2 said:


> This just came to my inbox from mjs- some amazing images:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35300384?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting! I would love to do something like that someday. Hope you can get some pictures.


patocenizo said:


> We will be doing the whale watching off Dana Point Harbor tomorrow morning around 11:00 am.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It is lovely work


Thank you Mary and Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Sonja,
> Your set is beautiful. I love that you don't always use traditional baby colors.
> 
> Railyn
> Beautiful stockings. They will be treasured for many years to come.


Thank you . I seem to get a picture in my head of what I want something to look like and that's what I knit


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. It seems ages since I dropped in here, and I have to admit, I really have not kept up with the TP crew over the last few months. In particular, I feel really bad abou OHio Joy. Who sent me a lovely PM when I last appeared, to which I have not yet replied. Joy, thank you, it was much appreciated, and I will be in touch soon.

As I have said before, I am not busier than anyone else on here, I am just much less organised. Christmas and New Year were less high stress than usual - my youngest daughter took charge of Christmas, and my sister, as always, was the New Year hostess. Since then, I have been gradually establishing some sort of normal routine. Fortunately for us, this has, so far been an unusually mild winter. We have had only a very few frosty mornings, and only one very light sprinkling of snow. That does not stop me from complaining of feeling cold, but even I know that there is really little to complain of. We have heard of the extreme conditions in the Eastern states of the US, but have been assured that by the time that weather system reaches us, all the bad stuff will have gone. I have been wondering how things are for my cousin in N.Carolina. Is anyone in that area?

The family are all fine, except for poor Norman, my daughter's dog, who came into the family a few months ago. He has been through the wars lately: first he damaged a dew claw, which had to be removed, then he was attacked by another dog, which left him with a nasty gash on his stomach. This was sewn up, and he was given antibiotics and laser treatment, but the healing process has no gone well, so today he has been back for further laser treatment. Today is my granddaughter's 9th birthday, and she was the person on the other end of the lead when the attack happened, so we are hoping for a good outcome.

Best wishes to everyone. I will make an effort to keep up!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


That's a beautiful set, some little girl will look lovely. Love the colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


Lovely photos Kate but I can imagine how cold it is up there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Well, you've all been busy!! Sorry that included breaking a wrist, Mags. I hope it heals fast and you can soon get back to your knitting. Bonnie, your account of the naughty skein was amusing to read even if it wasn't fun to experience. Some days are just like that....
> Julie, I hope you and Ringo are comfortable and not too hot. It's been cooler here for a few days but now mild and wet. Darowil, good luck with the move. It sounds like you're coping well.
> Swedenme, good your son is doing better, and what a lovely daisy chain baby set. Beautifully knitted. I love the hat Gwen, nice work.
> Mel, I hope gage is on the mend, and see you haven't slowed down one bit with all the knitting. Apologies to all those I haven't mentioned by name, but I have read almost all of this week's chat.
> I've often been absent from Sam's tea table over the past few months but tried to keep up. My in laws have been going through health difficulties so we've been preoccupied with this, and with paperwork, house repairs, curtain making for DD and all the usual sorts of stuff, but I hope to be around a bit more now. As for knitting, I've just been doing simple stuff, eg scarves, as gifts, but have aquired more yarn than I've used due to the local store having its spring sale over the past couple of weeks. Sale items started at 30-50% off, than some had a further 50% 'blue cross' reduction if they hadn't sold after 2 weeks. I couldn't turn down some posh 75% -off Louisa Harding yarn even though it's in a dull brown. It had been selling at over £6. I'm a real sucker for a "bargain" but I think I will be able to find a good use for it! Now to read on to see what else is going on. Love and hugs


Good to see you back TNS. Life does sometimes get in the way of our tea party doesn't it? Sounds like you have been busy but managed to get some good bargains at your LYS.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew, your drawings are more and more amazing every time we see one. 
Pacer, special prayers for Bella. I hope that there is more successful treatment in the new hospital.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came to my inbox from mjs- some amazing images:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35300384?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


Great pictures Julie. This has just given me an idea for a 19th birthday present for my GS who is studying photography. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Amazing pictures Julie. Wouldn't like to swim with sharks but especially like the shot of the elephants.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, great job on baby outfit.
> Margaret and Sonja, I, too, have sleep problems. Sleep a few hours but always awake about 3 a.m., til 6:00/6:30. Sleep til 8 a.m. Have given up sleep mess. Just try not to tense up. Do computer stuff so I don't need light on. For me, I think it's part of FM.


Thank you Joy . i think this not sleeping is catching


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems ages since I dropped in here, and I have to admit, I really have not kept up with the TP crew over the last few months. In particular, I feel really bad abou OHio Joy. Who sent me a lovely PM when I last appeared, to which I have not yet replied. Joy, thank you, it was much appreciated, and I will be in touch soon.
> 
> As I have said before, I am not busier than anyone else on here, I am just much less organised. Christmas and New Year were less high stress than usual - my youngest daughter took charge of Christmas, and my sister, as always, was the New Year hostess. Since then, I have been gradually establishing some sort of normal routine. Fortunately for us, this has, so far been an unusually mild winter. We have had only a very few frosty mornings, and only one very light sprinkling of snow. That does not stop me from complaining of feeling cold, but even I know that there is really little to complain of. We have heard of the extreme conditions in the Eastern states of the US, but have been assured that by the time that weather system reaches us, all the bad stuff will have gone. I have been wondering how things are for my cousin in N.Carolina. Is anyone in that area?
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you back, Chris! Hoping Norman recovers soon, and especially for your GD, it is a ghastly experience, had it happen a number of times with my big old boy, Rufus, but he learned to back out not return the attack, but it did curtail where we could go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great pictures Julie. This has just given me an idea for a 19th birthday present for my GS who is studying photography. Thanks for posting the link.


Brilliant!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> We will be doing the whale watching off Dana Point Harbor tomorrow morning around 11:00 am.


Lucky you I hope you get to see some and take pictures


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you back, Chris! Hoping Norman recovers soon, and especially for your GD, it is a ghastly experience, had it happen a number of times with my big old boy, Rufus, but he learned to back out not return the attack, but it did curtail where we could go.


Yes, poor Norman didn't retaliate in any way - he really is not an aggressive dog. But it is going to mean that they have to be more cautious in approaching other dogs. The one who attacked him belongs to family friends, which makes things very awkward.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lucky you I hope you get to see some and take pictures


We have had five whales washed up dead on the coast around here over the last few days. Very sad, and rather worrying in terms of possible reasons for the deaths. Great to see them alive and well, but not beached and dead!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, poor Norman didn't retaliate in any way - he really is not an aggressive dog. But it is going to mean that they have to be more cautious in approaching other dogs. The one who attacked him belongs to family friends, which makes things very awkward.


That is difficult.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have had five whales washed up dead on the coast around here over the last few days. Very sad, and rather worrying in terms of possible reasons for the deaths. Great to see them alive and well, but not beached and dead!


When it happens here it tends to be whole pods of them- Farewell Spit at the north of the South Island has it happen all too regularly.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it happens here it tends to be whole pods of them- Farewell Spit at the north of the South Island has it happen all to regularly.


Yes, these are all thought to come from the same pod. One washed up at Hunstanton, on the Norfolk coast of the Wash, the others were around Skegness, on the Lincolnshire side of the bay. I hope there will not be more casualties.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, these are all thought to come from the same pod. One washed up at Hunstanton, on the Norfolk coast of the Wash, the others were around Skegness, on the Lincolnshire side of the bay. I hope there will not be more casualties.


People go out in droves to try to refloat them- sometimes working over days to try and save them. Often it seems they have a death wish.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KathleenDoris, good to hear from you. So sad about the whales. If you find cause I would like to know.
Patocenizo, have a wonderful time. Love to see pix.
Kate, that really was an adventure!
Maya and I had our walk. Sunny, light breeze mid-50's. Cleaned guest bath. Onto kitchen. Going to try to make cauliflower fried rice while I'm putting in kitchen.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems ages since I dropped in here, and I have to admit, I really have not kept up with the TP crew over the last few months. In particular, I feel really bad abou OHio Joy. Who sent me a lovely PM when I last appeared, to which I have not yet replied. Joy, thank you, it was much appreciated, and I will be in touch soon.
> 
> As I have said before, I am not busier than anyone else on here, I am just much less organised. Christmas and New Year were less high stress than usual - my youngest daughter took charge of Christmas, and my sister, as always, was the New Year hostess. Since then, I have been gradually establishing some sort of normal routine. Fortunately for us, this has, so far been an unusually mild winter. We have had only a very few frosty mornings, and only one very light sprinkling of snow. That does not stop me from complaining of feeling cold, but even I know that there is really little to complain of. We have heard of the extreme conditions in the Eastern states of the US, but have been assured that by the time that weather system reaches us, all the bad stuff will have gone. I have been wondering how things are for my cousin in N.Carolina. Is anyone in that area?
> 
> ...


 Lovely to hear from you but sorry to hear about your poor granddaughter and dogs experience , hope your dog gets better , 
My dog was bitten by another dog when she was a pup and she still panics if there is more than one dog near her loose 
Happy birthday to your granddaughter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's a beautiful set, some little girl will look lovely. Love the colours.


Thank you


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:



> People go out in droves to try to refloat them- sometimes working over days to try and save them. Often it seems they have a death wish.


I think one was still alive when it beached, and there were attempts to help. The others, sadly, were beyond help. One, rather bizarrely, had graffiti sprayed on it. It is hard to understand what may have motivated that. They do seem to have become something of a tourist attraction, although I cannot say that it is a spectacle that I really want to witness.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have had five whales washed up dead on the coast around here over the last few days. Very sad, and rather worrying in terms of possible reasons for the deaths. Great to see them alive and well, but not beached and dead!


That's very sad , wonder what is causing the deaths . Not very likely that it's old age when there has been 5 deaths
I just looked it up and saw some sickening pictures . Why can't people show some respect . Some things make me ashamed to belong to the human race


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon My Sweet Souls,
I have been on the computer for almost three hours trying to catch up on emails and KTP. My but you all have been a chatty group.
I have been in somewhat of a funk with my medical care. My endocrinologist has made a ton of changes to my medications. She is slowly getting me off of Effexor (antidepressant) and putting me on Lexapro. I am not sure how I feel about this drug as my best friends husband was on it when he committed suicide. I am not suicidal but the drug I am a little skiddish of. I told her my fears and she put me on it anyway. She has stopped a lot of meds I was on. I am adjusting to new ones slowly. I like getting off of as much as possible in lew of a better quality of life.
I am in PT and working hard at that. The diet continues. I have lost 13 pounds now, which she thinks is good. It is truly slow and a whole new way of eating for me but I do feel better so will stick to the coarse even though I sit and watch DH eat all the things I love and can no longer eat. He truly needs to be on this diet.
I have been knitting on the pattern I posted of the quick and easy doll
for underpriviledged children (Operation Christmas Child). I knit one flat and didnt like my seaming so I started one on the 9 circular and after five rows switched to the circular. I put black shoes, white sock, black shoe strap, a bright solid for legs, a striped match color for chest, a linen color for face and a red for hair. I decreased in the hair portion (like you would for a hat) until I got to 8-12 sts then cut yarn and pulled through the loops and weaved in. All I had to do then was duplicate stitch for the eyes, nose, and mouth. I stuffed with fiberfill about an inch (you should be able to bend the doll) and stitched the feet together. I will learn from my knitting group Wed how to seam the legs and arms.
I am also working on a sock yarn hat for my grandkids. I am not sure as to whether I am casting on the right number of stitches. I cast on 156 with a size 3 knitting needle. Their heads are 21, 22, and 23. Need your advice. Of coarse I always have a sock on the needles. I plan to start making the anklet or sport sock as that is all we wear in the South and use the leftover to make Beanies for the premature babies at Blair Batson hospital. The sweater still awaits me!
Happy Birthday to Carol and Stella.
Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. Hope your outing together is what dreams are made of.
Mel, Do take Gage in. You are doing all you can do from your end but sounds like he needs to be seen as bronchitis may have developed into something more serious. Boy you are turning out such cute Barbie clothes now. I know they are fun for you.
Mags, I am so sorry you have broken your wrist and do pray for healing and pain relief for you, dear heart.
Gwen, Love the hat. Will try and send pics of doll if it will go from my phone to yours. I still cannot figure out how to get my pics onto my Windows10 computer to post here. I have so much to learn again.
Pat, So glad you are enjoying the family. There is nothing like fellowship with those you love.
Mindy, I am glad to see your DD and BF made it home safely.
Kate, I am so afraid of heights I would have been scared to death of getting back down safely after the outage. Beautiful scenery though.
Liz, I am sending you a great big hug across the waves. I cant imagine how difficult a day this must be for you as I still have my DH. I have only had my parents loss to deal with. You are in my prayers, sweetie.
Sonja, What good news of your son. We will pray him through the nausea and malaise period. So sad you and Bonnie suffer from danged old migraines. Glad to hear it is better. I love, love, loved the outfit. I love the design and execution and I love the nontraditional colors. You do such beautiful work. I cannot tell you enough.
Sorlenna, the Guernsey is going to be gorgeous. I love the green.
Lynn, glad to see you posting. I am right there with you when it comes to life getting in the way. I cant seem to keep up with all the doctors appointments, pt, knitting group, and church. Thats not counting family needs.
Chris, Good to hear from you. Sounds like you have had rough patch too. Prayers and gentle hugs coming your way.
Marianne, healing prayers for your Mom if you are reading this. Otherwise through Gwen.
Mary, Ongoing prayers for your sweet sister and her healing and treatments as well as for you dear heart.
Marilyn, your stocking are wonderful. Now you know how to do pics and I dont on this Windows 10! Your are smart, you are just like the rest of us having to learn technology at our old age.
Bonnie, Boiled peanuts are a Southern thing we do around the month of Sept. I still have some in my freezer. I should be like you and not have so many WIPS but I seem to have several all the time.
Off to get showered and on to knitting. 
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's very sad , wonder what is causing the deaths . Not very likely that it's old age when there has been 5 deaths
> I just looked it up and saw some sickening pictures . Why can't people show some respect . Some things make me ashamed to belong to the human race


When a whale beached up here (somewhere on the east coast) recently a whale and dolphin expert on the TV said that it may have been ill. He said one of the causes of this could be that any toxins picked up by their bodies are safely stored away in their blubber, but if they cannot find enough food and start to use up their blubber then the toxins are released into their bloodstream and can cause them to become ill and disorientated.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> great pictures mathew - anxious to see what you do with the fly. it is a fly isnt it? --- sam


It is a butterfly and it will have a flower in the picture. I am always anxious to see what he will come up with as well. I love how he got the eyes to pop out as usual. Someone at church asked him to make cards with a butterfly so that is what he is doing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> When a whale beached up here (somewhere on the east coast) recently a whale and dolphin expert on the TV said that it may have been ill. He said one of the causes of this could be that any toxins picked up by their bodies are safely stored away in their blubber, but if they cannot find enough food and start to use up their blubber then the toxins are released into their bloodstream and can cause them to become ill and disorientated.


That's sounds awful and it would explain how they end up in the shallow water and stuck on the beach


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good to see you back TNS. Life does sometimes get in the way of our tea party doesn't it? Sounds like you have been busy but managed to get some good bargains at your LYS.


Thank you Angelam! Yes, as Kathleendoris has just said life can just " get in the way". I'm pleased with my bargain wool purchase, tho' I don't yet know what I will make with it. It's actually a department store but with dedicated crafts dept. staff who are really helpful when not too busy.
Good to see you back KathleenDoris; you and I have both been absent for a while! I hope the poor dog gets over the attack - how horrid for a little girl to have to see this happen.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> When a whale beached up here (somewhere on the east coast) recently a whale and dolphin expert on the TV said that it may have been ill. He said one of the causes of this could be that any toxins picked up by their bodies are safely stored away in their blubber, but if they cannot find enough food and start to use up their blubber then the toxins are released into their bloodstream and can cause them to become ill and disorientated.


I heard on the radio today that some experts think that these particular whales use communication sounds at the same frequencies as some of the submarines and navy vessels and think that these are interfering with their normal calls, making them confused. As five have now beached around UK, it seems it's a possibility. Very sad what we are doing to these magnificent beasts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Would pm my cell # to you if you want. I'd be happy to give you some ideas based on what you 'd be interested or get together depending on your time frame.


That would be wonderful. I would enjoy meeting you if we are close enough. My oldest son had his baptism reception at a college frat house as we knew the frat mom. We had gotten permission to use the kitchen, dining and lounge area. My son was baptized on Thanksgiving day that year so the guys had all gone home. It worked perfect as we had so many family members gathered for my son and my MIL's sister who had just been diagnosed terminal with a brain tumor. The guys were happy because they could watch the football game on a big screen tv and there was plenty of couches and chairs for them. I got to take a nap in the frat mom's room as I was recovering from emergency surgery which was not the delivery of the baby. The rest of the family could sit and visit in the dining area. It was nice to have multiple stoves/ovens and refrigerators for that day. I am sure that Matthew would enjoy meeting more of the tea party members as well. He will have his tote of cards with him as my MIL has requested that we bring it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on Matthew's drawings. He usually asks if anyone has seen the pictures and what people think of his drawings. 

I only had a few minutes to read tonight and now I need to get going. I am teaching a class tonight and then I will want to get some sleep. 

Take care everyone and happy knitting.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thank you Angelam! Yes, as Kathleendoris has just said life can just " get in the way". I'm pleased with my bargain wool purchase, tho' I don't yet know what I will make with it. It's actually a department store but with dedicated crafts dept. staff who are really helpful when not too busy.
> Good to see you back KathleenDoris; you and I have both been absent for a while! I hope the poor dog gets over the attack - how horrid for a little girl to have to see this happen.


I'm intrigued about your bargain purchase! What was it? I must have missed it. Maybe someone will have some bright ideas about suitable projects.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Brilliant!


Maybe not so brilliant after all. Just looked up this book on Amazon - £60!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm intrigued about your bargain purchase! What was it? I must have missed it. Maybe someone will have some bright ideas about suitable projects.


It was some Louise Harding "posh" yarn reduced by 75% in our local department store, so I just had to buy it despite it being a colour I would not normally consider (a rather dull brown) and already having more stash than I can use up. It will make me be adventurous - think I may try using it along with another colour (of cheaper wool) but as yet have no idea what to make. Just need some spare knitting time now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Made cauliflower fried rice. Yummy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another ditto on both counts from me.


And from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


Beautiful.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> It was some Louise Harding "posh" yarn reduced by 75% in our local department store, so I just had to buy it despite it being a colour I would not normally consider (a rather dull brown) and already having more stash than I can use up. It will make me be adventurous - think I may try using it along with another colour (of cheaper wool) but as yet have no idea what to make. Just need some spare knitting time now.


Oh, I think I might have fallen for that one, too! Like you, I already have too much stash, but a posh yarn at a realistic price would have been irresistible. How much do you have?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think one was still alive when it beached, and there were attempts to help. The others, sadly, were beyond help. One, rather bizarrely, had graffiti sprayed on it. It is hard to understand what may have motivated that. They do seem to have become something of a tourist attraction, although I cannot say that it is a spectacle that I really want to witness.


I find it heart-breaking enough just seeing photos and video. Extraordinary what people will do- probably there is a selfie somewhere on the social media.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Maybe not so brilliant after all. Just looked up this book on Amazon - £60!!


I read that at first as 60 Dollars, what an 'ouch'!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

So sad to hear about the whales. 

Healing thoughts to all who need them.

I crocheted last night as I am still taking a break from the Guernsey (almost decided I am going to frog those last few rounds and rework), then found my swatch on the floor this morning with the working yarn wound all over the living room--the cat gremlin at work while I slept! Ha. No harm done, really, as it's just a sample. I made some adjustments to the original as I wasn't crazy about how it was coming out...now to decide what to do with it.

Pizza came out good last night--just threw almost all the fresh veggies I had onto it (he wanted green chile on his, yuck, so my half had mushrooms and olives, which he doesn't like). Looks like leftovers tonight, which is fine by me.

Matthew's drawings are wonderful, and the knitted stockings also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I saw this on Face Book. Thought some of you who crochet might be interested.

http://www.crazypatterns.net/en/items/9531/socks-for-every-day-size-uk-3-5-12-crochet-socks

Dinner is about ready and is smelling really good. I'll be back later!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another one who can't sleep I think watching the clock go round is my least favourite hobby but I can't seem to stop 😲
> Hope it's a nice day for the cricket and Happy Ausralia day


I'ved decided to stop computer use after around 8pm for a week or so and see if that helps. Its getting nearly every night. I like readign the digest the day it comes in whenever I can- but it isn't out till 8.30 this time for the eyar so I think I need to try leaving it till the next day. Sleeping really is more important than KP I must remind myself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sonja that is gorgeous! An unusual colour for baby clothes, but it works so well. :thumbup:


And what else would youexpect from Sonja than gorgeous work in interesting colours (meant in a positive way BTW!)?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


Unless you were in a hurry I'm sure the extra time wasn't a bother. Was a slow trip down better for seeing things?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what else would youexpect from Sonja than gorgeous work in interesting colours (meant in a positive way BTW!)?


I had Bronwen in navy and bright reds, yellows and greens 41 years ago- not many did though- I brought her outfits in from Mothercare, along with some lovely Galt toys- wasn't worth the agony of staying in the marriage, just to have purchasing power.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! Ringo and I are in for a scorcher- 29C (84F) but when you factor in our high humidity, that is very uncomfortable.
> It sounds like you picked up some good deals!


Thats definitely warming up for you. We are 31 so for us this summer not bad- do have some cooler days coming even. We have had some very humid days but that seems to be settling as well so we can enjoy the weather at the moment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Happy Australia Day, if I'm not too late. I gather that gaining citizenship is quite a lengthy task. When one of our newspapers listed some of the questions used in UK during the citizenship 'tests' most of us couldn't answer all of them correctly!


We were talking about that last night- they were bringing in questions but it turned out that a lot of true blue Aussies couldn't answer them. My friend was saying is simply questions like how many states we have etc. And I dont have a problem with them needing to know something about the country they choose to take as their won. However can't expect them to know more than those born here. Not that I was born here actually!
Still Australia Day- we re only 10 1/2 hours ahead of you. So I guess you are about to become Tuesday. Just checked-and yes 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How terrible for Norman and for your DGD! I imagine it was quite terrifying for the little girl. Prayers for success with his treatment and that the DGD isn't traumatized by this.

I know you could not be less organized than I am. I'm just trying to shake off the worry of not getting things done or misplacing items and move forward. Take a deep breath and just continue to move forward to the next day. {{{Hugs}}}


Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems ages since I dropped in here, and I have to admit, I really have not kept up with the TP crew over the last few months. In particular, I feel really bad abou OHio Joy. Who sent me a lovely PM when I last appeared, to which I have not yet replied. Joy, thank you, it was much appreciated, and I will be in touch soon.
> 
> As I have said before, I am not busier than anyone else on here, I am just much less organised. Christmas and New Year were less high stress than usual - my youngest daughter took charge of Christmas, and my sister, as always, was the New Year hostess. Since then, I have been gradually establishing some sort of normal routine. Fortunately for us, this has, so far been an unusually mild winter. We have had only a very few frosty mornings, and only one very light sprinkling of snow. That does not stop me from complaining of feeling cold, but even I know that there is really little to complain of. We have heard of the extreme conditions in the Eastern states of the US, but have been assured that by the time that weather system reaches us, all the bad stuff will have gone. I have been wondering how things are for my cousin in N.Carolina. Is anyone in that area?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats definitely warming up for you. We are 31 so for us this summer not bad- do have some cooler days coming even. We have had some very humid days but that seems to be settling as well so we can enjoy the weather at the moment.


Humidity for us will be much closer to 100% than you would ever get I imagine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came to my inbox from mjs- some amazing images:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35300384?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


Some of them sure are amazing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


It looks so cold there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL...off to knit on a shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We have had five whales washed up dead on the coast around here over the last few days. Very sad, and rather worrying in terms of possible reasons for the deaths. Great to see them alive and well, but not beached and dead!


That is a lot of dead whales- worrying as you said. But also rather a problem as to what to do with them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Humidity for us will be much closer to 100% than you would ever get I imagine.


Much as I hate our hot days humidity is even worse. We were up round 70% and temperatures in the low 30s so very draining.
January has been very warm on average because so many days above average. But we haven't made 40 for the month- and looks like we won't. Had plenty of them last year. But when all the days are warm it doesn't seem as bad as when have some really hot ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some of them sure are amazing.


 :thumbup: It is a pity the book is so pricey!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures, a pretty place but you sure look cold. It's good they have emergency power or you might have been stuck there for the night.



KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Called the Dr's office and was adamant they see him. So we take him tomorrow afternoon at 2:30pm. When I told them he is coughing til he vomits she said tomorrow. 

Decided not to go to knitting group tonight. Stayed home with Gage and Greg ran to the grocery store. I knit up another barbie dress. 

Will check in later.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is a pity the book is so pricey!


Ive missed something, which book please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much as I hate our hot days humidity is even worse. We were up round 70% and temperatures in the low 30s so very draining.
> January has been very warm on average because so many days above average. But we haven't made 40 for the month- and looks like we won't. Had plenty of them last year. But when all the days are warm it doesn't seem as bad as when have some really hot ones.


Auckland's humidity today apparently is 61%, and to be honest the temperatures are lower than forecast 25* evidently, but I am glad I got my shopping done this morning, rather than now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Ive missed something, which book please?


There was a book mentioned in the link I gave some time back for the underwater photography. Page 44 actually, but it is £60 on Amazon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Called the Dr's office and was adamant they see him. So we take him tomorrow afternoon at 2:30pm. When I told them he is coughing til he vomits she said tomorrow.
> 
> Decided not to go to knitting group tonight. Stayed home with Gage and Greg ran to the grocery store. I knit up another barbie dress.
> 
> Will check in later.


I am so glad you got them to listen to your need- now we just have to have some results for Gage.
Love the dress!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was a book mentioned in the link I gave some time back for the underwater photography. Page 44 actually, but it is £60 on Amazon!!!!!!!!!!!!


A yes, I see. Thank you.,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Poledra, it ended up being more involved than I expected as it had been stuck on with very thick glue which I have to chip off before I can replace it. So....it's not finished yet. I couldn't get the same as the original trim (stopped supplying it) but I have got a substitute which is going to need painting. It should be easy to apply once I can remove the dratted adhesive and make the surface smooth. Why is it that adhesive never sticks properly except when it needs to be removed?


It seems that is always the way it is, not fun trying to remove it for sure. Glad that you found a replacement trim that you are happy with, that helps things.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice hat, Gwen. Love the color and the buttons!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hot off the needles....Rolled Brim Hat; freebie on Ravelry. Instead of the crocheted flower on the side I did the two buttons. Is for my youngest DD.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well here is the shawl I've just started. Can't decide if I like it or not. Going to "stew" on it before I do a whole lot more. Honestly doesn't look much like the picture; picture does not show such wavy edges. Even blocking wouldn't make much of a difference either. Simple pattern though. We shall see if I continue or frog and pick something else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here is the shawl I've just started. Can't decide if I like it or not. Going to "stew" on it before I do a whole lot more. Honestly doesn't look much like the picture; picture does not show such wavy edges. Even blocking wouldn't make much of a difference either. Simple pattern though. We shall see if I continue or frog and pick something else.


Not sure of the eyelets with the garter stitch!?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Pacer, Matthew has such a talent for capturing dog personalities! Beautiful!


pacer said:


> OneApril, Souixann, Cashmeregma and others who have been well blessed with this big snow storm, I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. I hope it is filled with lots of love and happiness.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems ages since I dropped in here, and I have to admit, I really have not kept up with the TP crew over the last few months. In particular, I feel really bad abou OHio Joy. Who sent me a lovely PM when I last appeared, to which I have not yet replied. Joy, thank you, it was much appreciated, and I will be in touch soon.
> 
> As I have said before, I am not busier than anyone else on here, I am just much less organised. Christmas and New Year were less high stress than usual - my youngest daughter took charge of Christmas, and my sister, as always, was the New Year hostess. Since then, I have been gradually establishing some sort of normal routine. Fortunately for us, this has, so far been an unusually mild winter. We have had only a very few frosty mornings, and only one very light sprinkling of snow. That does not stop me from complaining of feeling cold, but even I know that there is really little to complain of. We have heard of the extreme conditions in the Eastern states of the US, but have been assured that by the time that weather system reaches us, all the bad stuff will have gone. I have been wondering how things are for my cousin in N.Carolina. Is anyone in that area?
> 
> ...


Good to see you, unfortunately life tends to take over, even when we aren't terribly busy, the beauty of Sams table is that we can stop by whenever we can and everyone is just as glad to see us in 3 months as they are to see us everyday. 
Poor Norman and your poor GD, that had to be horrifically tramatic for her not to say the least of Norman, I do hope that he is on the upward side now for healing and all with go smoothly from here out for he and your GD.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Called the Dr's office and was adamant they see him. So we take him tomorrow afternoon at 2:30pm. When I told them he is coughing til he vomits she said tomorrow.
> 
> Decided not to go to knitting group tonight. Stayed home with Gage and Greg ran to the grocery store. I knit up another barbie dress.
> 
> Will check in later.


Good that Gage can be seen tomorrow, hopefully it has not developed into anything other than a cold with a horrible cough, but much better to be certain, and hopefully nip anything more serious in the bud.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful knitting, Railyn! Love the colors, too!


Railyn said:


> This is my favorite stocking of the 20 plus that I have made. It is my own design. Made for my newest son-in-law Todd.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry you have to go through this! Heal quickly. May be time to catch up on your reading!?


mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable outfit with such great design elements, Swedenme


Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good idea.Or a deep cowl (know problems with scarfs but are cowls OK s they don't hang around ato get caught up?) which he can pull up over his mouth and nose.


I think if a cowl, or even a scarf, is fine, as long as it is well tucked into the neck of the coat where it can't get caught, then just pull up the front to cover the mouth and nose. I know I saw a few days ago where a child had a scarf on and 2 dogs decided to play tug of war with each end. Was not good. I can't remember how the child was. I was thinking that the scarf ends should have been tucked in so they wouldn't be tempting to the dogs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> DD and boyfriend got back last night from New York City on Jet Blue after Virgin had cancelled them. Flight went well, and was he thrilled he could see both football games on the plane! Love that modern tekkie stuff. I'm just thrilled they got out of NYC about 3 p.m. their time and home at 7:30 San Francisco time safely.whew! Thanks for all the good thoughts and such KP friends. What a great group this is!!


I'm glad they made it safely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I might try sleeping again- 1.15 hre so time to sleep.
> That means it is Australia Day. The day we remember the first settlement of hte Englishround Sydney.
> Going to the cricket later today to watch us play India. Always a special time as it is also India's National Day. Planning on going early to watch the Australian women play the Indian Women. The games are the shortest versions of the game.
> A friend of mine ws late to knitting last night- she had just finished at the citizenship ceremony. One of our newest Australians.


Happy Australia Day. Congratulations to your friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


That was an adventure! But you did have a lovely view. I wonder if the slower trip down is because it had to be powered by the generator? Perhaps a faster trip would be harder on the generator, or with the generator they are being much more cautious for control purposes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, you've all been busy!! Sorry that included breaking a wrist, Mags. I hope it heals fast and you can soon get back to your knitting. Bonnie, your account of the naughty skein was amusing to read even if it wasn't fun to experience. Some days are just like that....
> Julie, I hope you and Ringo are comfortable and not too hot. It's been cooler here for a few days but now mild and wet. Darowil, good luck with the move. It sounds like you're coping well.
> Swedenme, good your son is doing better, and what a lovely daisy chain baby set. Beautifully knitted. I love the hat Gwen, nice work.
> Mel, I hope gage is on the mend, and see you haven't slowed down one bit with all the knitting. Apologies to all those I haven't mentioned by name, but I have read almost all of this week's chat.
> I've often been absent from Sam's tea table over the past few months but tried to keep up. My in laws have been going through health difficulties so we've been preoccupied with this, and with paperwork, house repairs, curtain making for DD and all the usual sorts of stuff, but I hope to be around a bit more now. As for knitting, I've just been doing simple stuff, eg scarves, as gifts, but have aquired more yarn than I've used due to the local store having its spring sale over the past couple of weeks. Sale items started at 30-50% off, than some had a further 50% 'blue cross' reduction if they hadn't sold after 2 weeks. I couldn't turn down some posh 75% -off Louisa Harding yarn even though it's in a dull brown. It had been selling at over £6. I'm a real sucker for a "bargain" but I think I will be able to find a good use for it! Now to read on to see what else is going on. Love and hugs


It is so nice to see you posting again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Magical is what they were going for.


I think they succeeded!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came to my inbox from mjs- some amazing images:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35300384?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


Very interesting!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here is the shawl I've just started. Can't decide if I like it or not. Going to "stew" on it before I do a whole lot more. Honestly doesn't look much like the picture; picture does not show such wavy edges. Even blocking wouldn't make much of a difference either. Simple pattern though. We shall see if I continue or frog and pick something else.


Colors are really pretty. Maybe you need to do a little more so you can see the pattern better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


Awesome, but very cold looking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS & KathleenDoris, good to hear frm you, glad you were both just busy & not sick. I agree, we are always glad to hear from people when they have time
Lin, sorry your inlaws aren't doing well.

Melody, glad you got an appointment for Gage tomorrow.

Mindy, I'm glad your family got their flight home, I imagine I was quite an experience for people who aren't used to winter.

I got the GKs off to bed, they sure are good about going to bed when told.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And what else would youexpect from Sonja than gorgeous work in interesting colours (meant in a positive way BTW!)?


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see some of our dear friends stopping by to visit. Sure do understand the life part getting in the way.

Sonja - love the cardigan set and love the unconventional colors and your work, as usual, is lovely.

Mel - glad that Dr. is seeing Gage tomorrow.

Gwen - the yarn is very striking. I have made several triangle scarves with the garter stitch panels separated by the eyelet. It ends up very nice and lets the variegated yarn do all the talking.


I'm back on the new computer; I hope it's healthy and doesn't keep loosing the internet connectivity like it was. Techs think it has something to do with DH trying to set up homegroups on it. 

People at work asked if I could extend my stay as there are a couple of other non-payroll/benefits projects that they would like my help with. As long as the hours don't go over 20 per week, I said okay. These 40 hour weeks are way too much - cuts into my leisure time. Getting this settled for the payroll much more for this week's run. I've been doing quite a few audits and finding all kinds of things that weren't set up correctly. So, two more weeks before the first 401k contributions get taken out of paychecks and that plan is up and running--really should slow down after that. Just in time for Spring Break!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Called the Dr's office and was adamant they see him. So we take him tomorrow afternoon at 2:30pm. When I told them he is coughing til he vomits she said tomorrow.
> 
> Decided not to go to knitting group tonight. Stayed home with Gage and Greg ran to the grocery store. I knit up another barbie dress.
> 
> Will check in later.


I am so glad that the Dr. decided to get Gage in tomorrow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had a little more energy today, and a clearer head. No nap! I have been sleeping 9-10 hours a night, then taking naps over 3 hours long. That has not been making me happy. I have not decided if it is just residual from the surgery, or if it is the new thyroid meds. I actually got the cobwebs dusted in the kitchen, and spot mopped where one of the new bunnies decided to spray on the floor. Thank goodness for a cheap sponge mop and a bottle of vinegar and water! When DH came home, he had a few errands to run, so I went with him, and enjoyed the sunshine while he drove. After supper, we decided to go get ice cream, but decided to call DD to see if she had gotten her ice cream cake for her birthday. She had, and invited us to come help finish it! Which meant that we got to spend time with Arriana and Damien, and the bunny Ellie, also. 

I have also managed to do a little work on the registration form for KAP. I will let you all know what we have planned as soon as Phyllis and I are finished with the details. 

DH has one of our new bunnies in his lap. I think it is Dyson, the girl. She is being very good. I think she will be the one to let him nap while she is in his lap!

Page 50. Good night everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very interesting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:1pm and off to bed. Night all&#128564;


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, you must be tired and run down to sleep that much, especially with fm. I forget, did they do a CBC and were you anemic? Healing energy sent your way. Enjoy the bunnies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey sonja - just in case you are undecided on what to work on next. or anyone else that has a little granddaughter. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-heart-dress?omhide=true


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Called the Dr's office and was adamant they see him. So we take him tomorrow afternoon at 2:30pm. When I told them he is coughing til he vomits she said tomorrow.
> 
> Decided not to go to knitting group tonight. Stayed home with Gage and Greg ran to the grocery store. I knit up another barbie dress.
> 
> Will check in later.


Glad you have a appointment. That severe a cough needs proper checking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well here is the shawl I've just started. Can't decide if I like it or not. Going to "stew" on it before I do a whole lot more. Honestly doesn't look much like the picture; picture does not show such wavy edges. Even blocking wouldn't make much of a difference either. Simple pattern though. We shall see if I continue or frog and pick something else.


Does look an odd shape. Why not try blocking what you done? Just put it on the cord and stick the knitted bit in a bowl with whatever you would use to block it in. Did this yesterday. Squeezed it a bit and left it sitting in the water Meant it for about 15 minutes but forgot it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey sonja - just in case you are undecided on what to work on next. or anyone else that has a little granddaughter. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-heart-dress?omhide=true


That's pretty Sam. I'll think about. Should crochet more as quicker so could get more done.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I had turned the computer off and was on my way to bed when I realized that I couldn't rest until I heard the news about Gage. So happy that he is going to the doctor soon. I have to admit that I was surprised that they didn't put him on antibotics last week. I speak from experience. I have asthma and when I get a cold it usually goes to my chest and I have to get antibotics to get well. Sometimes it even takes two rounds.

Thank you for your kind words about my Christmas stocking. I have made them over the years. It was easy at first as we only had two children. Then DH said that he and I needed stockings so off to knit again. Then we had two more children. It seemed like no time the kids started getting married and #1DD married a man with 2 children who lived with him so it was 3 that year and on it goes. Each person has one. 

To make you jealous, I just took the garbage out and didn't even need a sweater. It was about 70F here today. The down side is that we haven't had enough cold weather to kill the bugs off.

Off to bed. Place nice and have fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I'ved decided to stop computer use after around 8pm for a week or so and see if that helps. Its getting nearly every night. I like readign the digest the day it comes in whenever I can- but it isn't out till 8.30 this time for the eyar so I think I need to try leaving it till the next day. Sleeping really is more important than KP I must remind myself.


I was thinking the same thing .going to go back to my old habit of reading a book before bed instead see if that helps


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And what else would youexpect from Sonja than gorgeous work in interesting colours (meant in a positive way BTW!)?


Thank you Margaret . . If you saw the shade of purple I had in my hand last night then you would definitely say interesting colour . I put it down again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that Gage can be seen tomorrow, hopefully it has not developed into anything other than a cold with a horrible cough, but much better to be certain, and hopefully nip anything more serious in the bud.


Hope they doctor can sort something out for Gage and that he finally starts to get better . I think he might need antibiotics


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


Wow Sonja! Just fantastic, lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Adorable outfit with such great design elements, Swedenme


Thank you oneapril


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


 :shock: You look frozen! Good photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hey sonja - just in case you are undecided on what to work on next. or anyone else that has a little granddaughter. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-heart-dress?omhide=true


I was undecided and I still am but I've started one of them cabled sleep sacks not sure about the yarn I'm using as it seems a bit thick but I'll see how it goes . the little dress is lovely but I'm thinking I might try gloves never made any so might be fun to try


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Happy Australia Day, if I'm not too late. I gather that gaining citizenship is quite a lengthy task. When one of our newspapers listed some of the questions used in UK during the citizenship 'tests' most of us couldn't answer all of them correctly!


 :thumbup:

Well for my Australia Day I stayed home and did a bit of gardening, washed bedroom curtain and window. And cleaned out a couple of drawers. Warm here today about 26c. Tomorrow is forecast about 28c and humid.

Stay cool Julie in your humid heat that you are having.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came to my inbox from mjs- some amazing images:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35300384?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


They are really cool! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I seem to get a picture in my head of what I want something to look like and that's what I knit


You are very clever to be able to do that. I must have a pattern step by step.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome back Kathleendoris and TNS !


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I find it heart-breaking enough just seeing photos and video. Extraordinary what people will do- probably there is a selfie somewhere on the social media.


You're right Julie. I heard on the radio this morning that people have been taking selfies and posting them online. What a lot of sick people around!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Matthew's drawings. He usually asks if anyone has seen the pictures and what people think of his drawings.
> 
> I only had a few minutes to read tonight and now I need to get going. I am teaching a class tonight and then I will want to get some sleep.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


I don't think I commented earlier, but just wanted to say how much I liked Matthew's drawings. That dog looks so happy and I can't wait to see the butterfly finished. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's very sad , wonder what is causing the deaths . Not very likely that it's old age when there has been 5 deaths
> I just looked it up and saw some sickening pictures . Why can't people show some respect . Some things make me ashamed to belong to the human race


Makes me ashamed also.

There was an article on the news tonight that someone has chopped a kangaroo's head off and put it on top of someones BBQ. :-( :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Well for my Australia Day I stayed home and did a bit of gardening, washed bedroom curtain and window. And cleaned out a couple of drawers. Warm here today about 26c. Tomorrow is forecast about 28c and humid.
> 
> Stay cool Julie in your humid heat that you are having.


Thanks Cathy! It is all so relative, but when I am at the computer or on my bed, I am in full blast of the fans- I have them running continuously. People may remember I had a parcel of yarn go astray months ago, well would you believe it has turned up? I had better let the lady know and pay for it! I will probably make a matching hat and the fingerless gloves I prefer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are really cool! :thumbup:


I thought so, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Makes me ashamed also.
> 
> There was an article on the news tonight that someone has chopped a kangaroo's head off and put it on top of someones BBQ. :-( :thumbdown:


That is so wrong . Scary to think some people just do things like that for fun . There was a spate of people here tormenting and hurting kittens and puppies and videoing it on their phones and you could here other people laughing 
Some of them got prosecuted haven't heard of any lately


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> You're right Julie. I heard on the radio this morning that people have been taking selfies and posting them online. What a lot of sick people around!


Quite heartless- I find it incomprehensible.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It is all so relative, but when I am at the computer or on my bed, I am in full blast of the fans- I have them running continuously. People may remember I had a parcel of yarn go astray months ago, well would you believe it has turned up? I had better let the lady know and pay for it! I will probably make a matching hat and the fingerless gloves I prefer.


I remember you posting that . Makes you wonder we're all these parcels hide out for so long . 
Good news for you though


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It is all so relative, but when I am at the computer or on my bed, I am in full blast of the fans- I have them running continuously. People may remember I had a parcel of yarn go astray months ago, well would you believe it has turned up? I had better let the lady know and pay for it! I will probably make a matching hat and the fingerless gloves I prefer.


Wonderful that your parcel has turned up. :thumbup: I still have the ceiling fan on now at 9.30pm and both front and back doors open. Will have to shut them soon when I go to bed though. They are saying we are to have quite a bit of rain tomorrow.... that will be something different, although we did get some steady rain a couple of days ago.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is so wrong . Scary to think some people just do things like that for fun . There was a spate of people here tormenting and hurting kittens and puppies and videoing it on their phones and you could here other people laughing
> Some of them got prosecuted haven't heard of any lately


And so they should too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You're right Julie. I heard on the radio this morning that people have been taking selfies and posting them online. What a lot of sick people around!


That's what I saw when I looked it up on line . People were posing with young children and taking pictures and the whales had graffiti on them 
Definitly sick people


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember you posting that . Makes you wonder we're all these parcels hide out for so long .
> Good news for you though


Lurking with the family who moved into the house I used to live in, the second lot of people, there is one parcel still missing, but I have no hope of tracing that one. Cousin Karen forgot that I had moved when she sent my Christmas present- a calendar of photos of Mackintosh's designs- Charles Rennie Mackintosh is a much vaunted Glasgow Architect. So I am very lucky the new family had not thrown them out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wonderful that your parcel has turned up. :thumbup: I still have the ceiling fan on now at 9.30pm and both front and back doors open. Will have to shut them soon when I go to bed though. They are saying we are to have quite a bit of rain tomorrow.... that will be something different, although we did get some steady rain a couple of days ago.


They are talking of rain here too- but it has not happened.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> You are very clever to be able to do that. I must have a pattern step by step.


Thank you Cathy . Wouldn't say clever just the way I do it . Can be frustrating at times . I've decided to knit some??? don't know what they are called best description I can come up with is topless mittens . I've saw a picture of were they are really long over the fingers and you can turn them over ideal for when I walk the dog so going to try to make some. I think if I use a basic fingerless glove pattern to Give me some idea I can make them Well we will see 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are talking of rain here too- but it has not happened.


Got gale force winds here and some bright person decided to put washing outside , think said bright person better go and see if washing is still on washing line or two miles down the road


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Just a quick note. My bum leg gave out on me and I fell and broke my wrist. I had to go to the Island for surgery and now have a plate and screws. No knitting for me for a while. It is my right too and I an right handed. Not fun.


Hugs mags7 for your recovery. Perhaps look to something else you can do while recovering. Healing energy zooming your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got gale force winds here and some bright person decided to put washing outside , think said bright person better go and see if washing is still on washing line or two miles down the road


Good luck, Bright Person!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good luck, Bright Person!!!!!!!


All I can say is it's a good job that there is a very high hedge along the side of my garden


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad dear cousin's present arrived. Like your comment to Sonja.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think one was still alive when it beached, and there were attempts to help. The others, sadly, were beyond help. One, rather bizarrely, had graffiti sprayed on it. It is hard to understand what may have motivated that. They do seem to have become something of a tourist attraction, although I cannot say that it is a spectacle that I really want to witness.


Better that, sad as it is, than what we get - huge crocodiles sunning themselves on the sand. Beached whales can be approached, and sometimes saved. Beached crocodiles are just dangerous. Pity about the brainless paint job.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, I think I might have fallen for that one, too! Like you, I already have too much stash, but a posh yarn at a realistic price would have been irresistible. How much do you have?


I am ashamed to say I bought all that was there - 8 balls. And I don't know whether they are 25 or 50g!! It has little semitransparent sequins in the thread, very subtle. Yes, my name is Lin, and I'm an impulse stash collector.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It is so nice to see you posting again!


Thank you, you are a wonderful group of friends!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

TNS said:


> I am ashamed to say I bought all that was there - 8 balls. And I don't know whether they are 25 or 50g!! It has little semitransparent sequins in the thread, very subtle. Yes, my name is Lin, and I'm an impulse stash collector.


And here is the evidence


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm back on the new computer; I hope it's healthy and doesn't keep loosing the internet connectivity like it was. Techs think it has something to do with DH trying to set up homegroups on it.
> 
> People at work asked if I could extend my stay as there are a couple of other non-payroll/benefits projects that they would like my help with. As long as the hours don't go over 20 per week, I said okay. These 40 hour weeks are way too much - cuts into my leisure time. Getting this settled for the payroll much more for this week's run. I've been doing quite a few audits and finding all kind. s of things that weren't set up correctly. So, two more weeks before the first 401k contributions get taken out of paychecks and that plan is up and running--really should slow down after that. Just in time for Spring Break!


That's what happens, they keep asking you to take on a bit more and a bit more and before you know it you're back to working full time or more. Ask me how I know! I've cut right back now and only do a few hours now and again which is great. It keeps the old grey matter working but I can say no if I want to.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got gale force winds here and some bright person decided to put washing outside , think said bright person better go and see if washing is still on washing line or two miles down the road


Think said bright person is perhaps not so bright after all. :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> I am ashamed to say I bought all that was there - 8 balls. And I don't know whether they are 25 or 50g!! It has little semitransparent sequins in the thread, very subtle. Yes, my name is Lin, and I'm an impulse stash collector.


Buy the shop next time Lin, it'll be cheaper in the long run!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the eyelets and the garter stitch; what I don't particularly like is the curing on the edges. As far as knitting more to see the pattern it just gets wider as you knit along with the continued pattern.

I am so distressed. I received a beautiful hank of yarn as a gift. Color just perfect for me. I kept it sitting next to me while I search for the right pattern. Went to get the yarn to wind and now I can't find it. I've even search outside thinking wonder dog Sydney had snatched it but ca not find it anywhere. It just has to be here somewhere. I think I vaguely remember moving it but to where I have no idea. I have just got to find it. Have search in every bag, box, drawer,.....can't imagine where else to look. Cross your fingers I find it please.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see some of our dear friends stopping by to visit. Sure do understand the life part getting in the way.
> 
> Sonja - love the cardigan set and love the unconventional colors and your work, as usual, is lovely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like this yarn and I'm not usually big on browns. This looks lovely with the sequins sparkling. Subtle but sophisticated is how I wuld describe it. Do let us now what you decide to knit. Oh, yes...my name is Gwen and I too am an impulse yarn buyer....LOL. Any idea of what the 12 steps are? LOL


TNS said:


> And here is the evidence


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I just saw this on the digest, and thought some of you lace knitters might be interested.

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/03/laura-nelkin-shows-how-to-fix-lace-knitting-mistakes/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Think said bright person is perhaps not so bright after all. :lol: :lol:


I'm clever because Cathy said so 

Husband just looked when he saw me go past with the laundry basket 
What stayed on the line was dry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really like this yarn and I'm not usually big on browns. This looks lovely with the sequins sparkling. Subtle but sophisticated is how I wuld describe it. Do let us now what you decide to knit. Oh, yes...my name is Gwen and I too am an impulse yarn buyer....LOL. Any idea of what the 12 steps are? LOL


1 shop 2 buy 3 shop 4 buy etc 😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I am ashamed to say I bought all that was there - 8 balls. And I don't know whether they are 25 or 50g!! It has little semitransparent sequins in the thread, very subtle. Yes, my name is Lin, and I'm an impulse stash collector.


 :lol: :lol: Aren't most of us!

Edit, just saw your yarn & can see why you couldn't walk by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's what happens, they keep asking you to take on a bit more and a bit more and before you know it you're back to working full time or more. Ask me how I know! I've cut right back now and only do a few hours now and again which is great. It keeps the old grey matter working but I can say no if I want to.


What do you work at?
I would consider doing enough to keep my liscence current but would have to do locums(holiday relief jobs in the north) & be away weeks at a time so have resigned myself to the fact that another year & my liscence will be gone as I need 1200 hrs every 5 yrs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

TNS said:


> And here is the evidence


That is beautiful - I've seen something like it at our Tuesday Morning which carries is our discount and clearance outlet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's what happens, they keep asking you to take on a bit more and a bit more and before you know it you're back to working full time or more. Ask me how I know! I've cut right back now and only do a few hours now and again which is great. It keeps the old grey matter working but I can say no if I want to.


That's the beauty of being a consultant. I find I do okay by saying "no" on doing a project; but once I'm in it, I become less able to say "no". That's why I always insist on a contract with the assigned project deadlines and outcomes clearly spelled out. That way, anything beyond what's in writing is negotiable.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you find your yarn & Sydney didn't eat it

Sonja, is the smart person washing clothes again? Lol. I don't have a clothesline, DH wouldn't put one in our yard, I think he heard me swear too many times in our renting days when the line broke, the neighbors dog pulled the sheet into the dirt, things just blew away, etc,ect.

Sad about the whales beaching themselves, I can't imagine why anyone would have to put paint on them or who in their right mind wouod think putting s kangaroos head


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like the eyelets and the garter stitch; what I don't particularly like is the curing on the edges. As far as knitting more to see the pattern it just gets wider as you knit along with the continued pattern.
> 
> I am so distressed. I received a beautiful hank of yarn as a gift. Color just perfect for me. I kept it sitting next to me while I search for the right pattern. Went to get the yarn to wind and now I can't find it. I've even search outside thinking wonder dog Sydney had snatched it but ca not find it anywhere. It just has to be here somewhere. I think I vaguely remember moving it but to where I have no idea. I have just got to find it. Have search in every bag, box, drawer,.....can't imagine where else to look. Cross your fingers I find it please.


I hope you do find it. Don't know if you can share the pattern or not, but maybe if you create selvedge edges, you'll have a crisper looking scarf. The last one I made was like this and I like the way it turned out. I'll take a photo when I'm back home after work today if you'd like.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you find your yarn & Sydney didn't eat it

Sonja, is the smart person washing clothes again? Lol. I don't have a clothesline, DH wouldn't put one in our yard, I think he heard me swear too many times in our renting days when the line broke, the neighbors dog pulled the sheet into the dirt, things just blew away, etc,

Sad about the whales beaching themselves, I can't imagine why anyone would have to put paint on them or who in their right mind would think putting a kangaroos head on a BBQ was a joke. Weird people in the world


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you work at?
> I would consider doing enough to keep my liscence current but would have to do locums(holiday relief jobs in the north) & be away weeks at a time so have resigned myself to the fact that another year & my liscence will be gone as I need 1200 hrs every 5 yrs.


Is there something where you could use the nursing training, but not have to keep up the license? School nurse assistant, part-time day care, etc. Just enough to get your out of the house --- keep the brain humming and make a little yarn money?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, you must be tired and run down to sleep that much, especially with fm. I forget, did they do a CBC and were you anemic? Healing energy sent your way. Enjoy the bunnies.


I don't know if it is just being tired, and perhaps some of the FM, or if the Armour Thyro is not the correct dosage yet. Blood work doesn't show any anemia. I am feeling pretty good again this morning, tho that will probably change by about 3pm. Thanks for the healing energy!

We are enjoying the bunnies. They are very good for making one smile. Of course, they can be aggravating also! But that is part of being a pet parent. The smiles far out weigh the aggravation.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you work at?
> I would consider doing enough to keep my liscence current but would have to do locums(holiday relief jobs in the north) & be away weeks at a time so have resigned myself to the fact that another year & my liscence will be gone as I need 1200 hrs every 5 yrs.


I'm an ex nurse turned medical secretary. I do locum (holiday/sickness relief) at a nearby clinic. I haven't done any work since last November which suited me fine. Now, sure enough, having got over Christmas etc the phone is ringing again as they all start planning their next holidays! Every year I think this will be the last, I'll finally retire completely, but then another call comes along. I figure when I get too old and decrepit to do the work the phone will stop ringing! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It is all so relative, but when I am at the computer or on my bed, I am in full blast of the fans- I have them running continuously. People may remember I had a parcel of yarn go astray months ago, well would you believe it has turned up? I had better let the lady know and pay for it! I will probably make a matching hat and the fingerless gloves I prefer.


I am so glad the yarn turned up! A nice surprise!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Makes me ashamed also.
> 
> There was an article on the news tonight that someone has chopped a kangaroo's head off and put it on top of someones BBQ. :-( :thumbdown:


Horrible cruel people, and how terrifying for the people who found it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I remember you posting that . Makes you wonder we're all these parcels hide out for so long .
> Good news for you though


Sure does make you wonder!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurking with the family who moved into the house I used to live in, the second lot of people, there is one parcel still missing, but I have no hope of tracing that one. Cousin Karen forgot that I had moved when she sent my Christmas present- a calendar of photos of Mackintosh's designs- Charles Rennie Mackintosh is a much vaunted Glasgow Architect. So I am very lucky the new family had not thrown them out!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy . Wouldn't say clever just the way I do it . Can be frustrating at times . I've decided to knit some??? don't know what they are called best description I can come up with is topless mittens . I've saw a picture of were they are really long over the fingers and you can turn them over ideal for when I walk the dog so going to try to make some. I think if I use a basic fingerless glove pattern to Give me some idea I can make them Well we will see 😄


Yes, a fingerless mitt. Just with a longer hand section. You will do fine making them. They are not difficult. If you need some help, just let us know. There are quite a few of us that have made them. And I know you can do gloves! I am thinking about making another pair. I really enjoyed making the last pair, and if I do another pair now, I can tweak the finger length a bit. I got them a little too long. DH says just cut the tip off and unravel them. Um, nooooo. It took me 5 minutes to get thru his head that I wouldn't have enough yarn to finish them off! And I am not going to unpick my woven in ends.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got gale force winds here and some bright person decided to put washing outside , think said bright person better go and see if washing is still on washing line or two miles down the road


  :lol: It sounds like something I would have done. When I had a line to put clothes on. It is blowing pretty hard here, also. Last I heard on the news was 21 mph. Hope the wash was still on the line.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All I can say is it's a good job that there is a very high hedge along the side of my garden


oh oh. At least you didn't have to chase it 2 miles down the road! Hope you don't need to wash it over again.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 1 shop 2 buy 3 shop 4 buy etc 😄


Exactly. Then when you get to 12 you use or give some then start all over again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> And here is the evidence


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like the eyelets and the garter stitch; what I don't particularly like is the curing on the edges. As far as knitting more to see the pattern it just gets wider as you knit along with the continued pattern.
> 
> I am so distressed. I received a beautiful hank of yarn as a gift. Color just perfect for me. I kept it sitting next to me while I search for the right pattern. Went to get the yarn to wind and now I can't find it. I've even search outside thinking wonder dog Sydney had snatched it but ca not find it anywhere. It just has to be here somewhere. I think I vaguely remember moving it but to where I have no idea. I have just got to find it. Have search in every bag, box, drawer,.....can't imagine where else to look. Cross your fingers I find it please.


I am sorry you have misplaced it. Have you checked the Christmas decorations boxes? And think about unusual places where you might have put things when cleaning house for the Christmas company. Perhaps Brantley put it somewhere safe? Give it up to St. Anthony. He will help you find it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 1 shop 2 buy 3 shop 4 buy etc 😄


 :thumbup: That would be me! My name is Tami, and I buy yarn! (And beads, and........!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you find your yarn & Sydney didn't eat it
> 
> Sonja, is the smart person washing clothes again? Lol. I don't have a clothesline, DH wouldn't put one in our yard, I think he heard me swear too many times in our renting days when the line broke, the neighbors dog pulled the sheet into the dirt, things just blew away, etc,
> 
> Sad about the whales beaching themselves, I can't imagine why anyone would have to put paint on them or who in their right mind would think putting a kangaroos head on a BBQ was a joke. Weird people in the world


Said people are not in their right mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All I can say is it's a good job that there is a very high hedge along the side of my garden


Ah, so they didn't quite blow away!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad dear cousin's present arrived. Like your comment to Sonja.


It is a lovely calendar, and it was kind of Anna to bring the parcels over for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like the eyelets and the garter stitch; what I don't particularly like is the curing on the edges. As far as knitting more to see the pattern it just gets wider as you knit along with the continued pattern.
> 
> I am so distressed. I received a beautiful hank of yarn as a gift. Color just perfect for me. I kept it sitting next to me while I search for the right pattern. Went to get the yarn to wind and now I can't find it. I've even search outside thinking wonder dog Sydney had snatched it but ca not find it anywhere. It just has to be here somewhere. I think I vaguely remember moving it but to where I have no idea. I have just got to find it. Have search in every bag, box, drawer,.....can't imagine where else to look. Cross your fingers I find it please.


CRAFT strikes, maybe you have found it by now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad the yarn turned up! A nice surprise!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got gale force winds here and some bright person decided to put washing outside , think said bright person better go and see if washing is still on washing line or two miles down the road


Same here minus the washing in the line.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Same here minus the washing in the line.


Hope all of you over there are ok. I learned about this from a yarn company as they were notating that weather had caused a disruption in deliveries of yarn from suppliers and out to customers. Don't any of you turn into Mary Poppins with your umbrellas.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11 am and I have caught up now. Greg just told me it was raining earlier and it is trying to snow now. Hope it is not to slippery on the roads today. 
Railyn you are the sweetest. Thank you to you and all the ktp members. I know we are honorary aunts and uncles here, I am so grateful for all of you. Will let you know later how appointment went.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Called the Dr's office and was adamant they see him. So we take him tomorrow afternoon at 2:30pm. When I told them he is coughing til he vomits she said tomorrow.
> 
> Decided not to go to knitting group tonight. Stayed home with Gage and Greg ran to the grocery store. I knit up another barbie dress.
> 
> Will check in later.


Sure hope the doctor will do something to help him. Your barbie dresses are really cute. Are they going to anyone in particular?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Auckland's humidity today apparently is 61%, and to be honest the temperatures are lower than forecast 25* evidently, but I am glad I got my shopping done this morning, rather than now.


Stay cool.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Pacer, Matthew has such a talent for capturing dog personalities! Beautiful!


He sure does.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you sound just like me with the missing yarn. Hope your found it. I do that kind of thing all the time.
Remember my missing order...well, I did find that I printed out a sheet when I ordered and to be efficient I had placed it with the order instead of by the calendar where I always keep my print outs for things I am expecting. :XD: :XD: :XD: To make things funnier, I figured I hadn't completed any order since I had no confirming email, so I ordered yarn. The next day I found the order for the other company. I have called the first company and told them if they haven't shipped the yarn yet to cancel it. We will see what happens. If I get both orders I will have enough yarn to do 2 skirts, one this year and another next year. So the fiasco of the yarn goes on. Also, the first store is in England, which I hadn't even realized, so of course I wouldn't have received it within a week, but they should have sent the email confirming. They are apparently having trouble because of the weather, as I found out when I went to their site.

In the meantime I have finally started knitting DH's sweater and he is so excited. I could see the twinkle in his eye when he saw I had started knitting again. Just needed to make sure I was emotionally ready as it was half a sweater that I had frogged. It worked fine and as it is bulky yarn it knits up fast, but I do find that bulky doesn't get quite the same knitting rhythm, so I am slower knitting, but still moving along. Fun to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Finally got our arrangements made to stay somewhere Friday night. We have stayed there many times before. It is an American version of a castle, inspired by a very wealthy person's travels to Europe and recreating for himself and family. Such a gorgeous spot on Seneca Lake in the Fingerlakes. Every room in the new addition has a view of the lake, fireplace, and jacuzzi. Looking forward to it.

The diet saga. OK...24 lbs. now. I can finally see it! Fitting into all the clothes that I had already gotten ready to take to the 2nd hand store or donate to the Veterans. When DH said I would have to buy a whole new wardrobe I was so pleased to tell him that I still had my clothes, albeit, 15-20 yrs. old, they fit again.

I was able to get DS a new jacket and boots with the 75% off sale. He is so thoughtful and wouldn't let me buy him anything at Christmas but an iTunes card. When I told him everything was on 75% sale he jumped at it, so now I know he was trying to save us money. He was so thrilled with the warm winter jacket. He'd gotten away with his skimpier one but it has really turned colder now. He was just wearing tennis shoes, so the boots will be great and they are supposed to be warm to -17F. Makes me smile to think of him being warm. Did the same for DIL and hope to deliver her gorgeous coat to her today. Now if it just fits. We did hers online as she was too busy to meet. Also, more selection online.

Well, back to knitting. What better thing to do. This is a very simple pattern from a very old book...straight stockinette for the whole sweater.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, just saw copied in a post about your packages at the wrong address. Sounds like the new family found them and is giving them to you. Wonderful. Hope that is all of them and not just some. Would have been so nice for you to have them at Christmas, but then the day you open them is fun, no matter what day. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11 am and I have caught up now. Greg just told me it was raining earlier and it is trying to snow now. Hope it is not to slippery on the roads today.
> Railyn you are the sweetest. Thank you to you and all the ktp members. I know we are honorary aunts and uncles here, I am so grateful for all of you. Will let you know later how appointment went.


It will be such a relief to know that it is just a cold and not anything more complicated. The good thing is, if it is more, then you can get it treated. Big Hugs Mel and hope it is just the cold. Healing wishes.....hope you didn't/don't come down with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you are feeling good this morning. Hope it contnues throughout the day.


tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if it is just being tired, and perhaps some of the FM, or if the Armour Thyro is not the correct dosage yet. Blood work doesn't show any anemia. I am feeling pretty good again this morning, tho that will probably change by about 3pm. Thanks for the healing energy!
> 
> We are enjoying the bunnies. They are very good for making one smile. Of course, they can be aggravating also! But that is part of being a pet parent. The smiles far out weigh the aggravation.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma, glad your up to knitting again. Great that you were able to treat your considerate husband to suitable boots and jacket for the cold weather at a good price.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to thank all of you for the lovely remarks on our upcoming 50th anniversary. It always makes celebrating so much more fun sharing it with my friends on here. I know the internet has a lot of negatives, but this is one real positive where we have actually met each other, even coming from other countries - England and Australia, and from far distances here in the US. Exciting to think I might get meet Kate. Actually, it is positive if all goes as planned. I will be filling her in on our schedule as I get it. Can't wait. I have Netflix DVD's arriving about Scotland so I can become familiar with the country, and then I have Julie and Kate to give me tips!!!

Oh yes, I was going to start knitting again wasn't I!! :XD: :XD: :XD: I will have to do like some of you and just read and not comment so I can get through.

Have been having trouble getting on the computer as DH has a music program and is spending all his time writing music for the upcoming trips. Also, it is very, very slow. When I did finally get time on it I gave up as got a few key stokes in and it would circle for 20 min. Better today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Martina and Swedenme you are both so funny....I could do that 12 step...in fact I occasionally do! Have been getting better about using my stash though lately.


martina said:


> Exactly. Then when you get to 12 you use or give some then start all over again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, was going to PM you and ask you how you were feeling. Sorry that exhaustion is still a problem. Was hoping they would get it all figured out but I think figuring out things with FM and thyroid are not exact and hard to deal with. Hoping that as your body settles down after surgery that you will get the energy you need. Energy is such a GIFT. Ask me how I know.... I've been on a 30 yr. quest to get more energy. Most with FM and immune system problems, including thyroid problems, know what chronic fatigue feels like. Healing wishes on their way and wisdom for the doctor and his decisions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nope....still not found. So glad you did finally get your package. Maybe your luck will rub off on me and I'll find my yarn. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> CRAFT strikes, maybe you have found it by now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you are feeling good this morning. Hope it contnues throughout the day.


Thanks! Me, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, was going to PM you and ask you how you were feeling. Sorry that exhaustion is still a problem. Was hoping they would get it all figured out but I think figuring out things with FM and thyroid are not exact and hard to deal with. Hoping that as your body settles down after surgery that you will get the energy you need. Energy is such a GIFT. Ask me how I know.... I've been on a 30 yr. quest to get more energy. Most with FM and immune system problems, including thyroid problems, know what chronic fatigue feels like. Healing wishes on their way and wisdom for the doctor and his decisions.


Thank you. Today is better, but I haven't done anything except sit here at the computer! Ah well, I really need to get something to eat and get a shower, then see if I will make cookies, or start sorting and shredding papers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful that you found a place to stay on Friday It sound lovely. Have a wonderful anniversary celebration.

Sounds like the coat & boots for DS was just perfect. What a considerate son you have and so glad you were able to get him the gifts at such a wonderful discount. And what a warm feeling for you at his joy upon getting the gift.

Wow...24 pounds! You must be down right skinny now! Congratulations on the loss and on still having clothes that fit you. Savings on your health and your pocketbook!



Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you sound just like me with the missing yarn. Hope your found it. I do that kind of thing all the time.
> Remember my missing order...well, I did find that I printed out a sheet when I ordered and to be efficient I had placed it with the order instead of by the calendar where I always keep my print outs for things I am expecting. :XD: :XD: :XD: To make things funnier, I figured I hadn't completed any order since I had no confirming email, so I ordered yarn. The next day I found the order for the other company. I have called the first company and told them if they haven't shipped the yarn yet to cancel it. We will see what happens. If I get both orders I will have enough yarn to do 2 skirts, one this year and another next year. So the fiasco of the yarn goes on. Also, the first store is in England, which I hadn't even realized, so of course I wouldn't have received it within a week, but they should have sent the email confirming. They are apparently having trouble because of the weather, as I found out when I went to their site.
> 
> In the meantime I have finally started knitting DH's sweater and he is so excited. I could see the twinkle in his eye when he saw I had started knitting again. Just needed to make sure I was emotionally ready as it was half a sweater that I had frogged. It worked fine and as it is bulky yarn it knits up fast, but I do find that bulky doesn't get quite the same knitting rhythm, so I am slower knitting, but still moving along. Fun to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting hungry....even though up at 8:30 have only had a cup of coffee and here it is almost time for lunch. Think I'll go find something to eat. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you find your yarn & Sydney didn't eat it
> 
> Sonja, is the smart person washing clothes again? Lol. I don't have a clothesline, DH wouldn't put one in our yard, I think he heard me swear too many times in our renting days when the line broke, the neighbors dog pulled the sheet into the dirt, things just blew away, etc,ect.
> 
> Sad about the whales beaching themselves, I can't imagine why anyone would have to put paint on them or who in their right mind wouod think putting s kangaroos head


Yes the smart person is washing clothes again and the smart person will also have to fix washing line post as well as it is now leaning . Think all the flooding we have had out there has made it unstable so the weight of the washing has made it move , and surprise surprise it's raining . Think I'm getting webs between my toes


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you sound just like me with the missing yarn. Hope your found it. I do that kind of thing all the time.
> Remember my missing order...well, I did find that I printed out a sheet when I ordered and to be efficient I had placed it with the order instead of by the calendar where I always keep my print outs for things I am expecting. :XD: :XD: :XD: To make things funnier, I figured I hadn't completed any order since I had no confirming email, so I ordered yarn. The next day I found the order for the other company. I have called the first company and told them if they haven't shipped the yarn yet to cancel it. We will see what happens. If I get both orders I will have enough yarn to do 2 skirts, one this year and another next year. So the fiasco of the yarn goes on. Also, the first store is in England, which I hadn't even realized, so of course I wouldn't have received it within a week, but they should have sent the email confirming. They are apparently having trouble because of the weather, as I found out when I went to their site.
> 
> In the meantime I have finally started knitting DH's sweater and he is so excited. I could see the twinkle in his eye when he saw I had started knitting again. Just needed to make sure I was emotionally ready as it was half a sweater that I had frogged. It worked fine and as it is bulky yarn it knits up fast, but I do find that bulky doesn't get quite the same knitting rhythm, so I am slower knitting, but still moving along. Fun to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


Sounds like your trip away for your anniversary will be fun. You are sounding so full of life and energy these days Daralene, losing 24lbs is a huge achievement and you should be very proud of yourself. Glad you are beginnings to see the results too and can rescue your old wardrobe, but this should be no reason why you can't buy yourself a few new things! Glad you're getting back into knitting too. When is your trip to Scotland coming up?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if it is just being tired, and perhaps some of the FM, or if the Armour Thyro is not the correct dosage yet. Blood work doesn't show any anemia. I am feeling pretty good again this morning, tho that will probably change by about 3pm. Thanks for the healing energy!
> 
> We are enjoying the bunnies. They are very good for making one smile. Of course, they can be aggravating also! But that is part of being a pet parent. The smiles far out weigh the aggravation.


Glad you are feeling good today hopefully it will stay that way 
And hopefully they can get you on the correct dose soon


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the smart person is washing clothes again and the smart person will also have to fix washing line post as well as it is now leaning . Think all the flooding we have had out there has made it unstable so the weight of the washing has made it move , and surprise surprise it's raining . Think I'm getting webs between my toes


We're getting rain, rain and more rain here today, and plenty of wind too. This person's so smart I haven't even done any washing. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I've asked St. Anthony to unearth your yarn, so hope you find it soon if you haven't already.

Sonja, I have had some clothesline adventures as well. Stay as dry as you can!



Cashmeregma said:


> In the meantime I have finally started knitting DH's sweater and he is so excited. I could see the twinkle in his eye when he saw I had started knitting again.


How wonderful to have someone excited about your knitting for him. I know what you mean about being emotionally ready...I am frogging the last few rows of the Guernsey a little at a time and will need to rework it, but it's only about ten rows, so not too bad.

Congratulations also on the weight loss! I know from experience that it does make a difference in energy level.

Glad the one parcel turned up at last, Julie!

I've been sneezing all morning...not sure why (I am not sick as far as I know). The wind kicked up last night, so it is likely just dust in the air. Another storm came through but we didn't get anything other than wind (not that I wanted snow, as we have to drive tomorrow for his follow up at the cardiologist).

Healing thoughts for all who need them and hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We're getting rain, rain and more rain here today, and plenty of wind too. This person's so smart I haven't even done any washing. :XD: :XD: :XD:[/quote
> 
> That's funny


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope....still not found. So glad you did finally get your package. Maybe your luck will rub off on me and I'll find my yarn. LOL


Did you check the fridge or the freezer, Gwen?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, so they didn't quite blow away!?


No just hung about quite high in prickly hedge . I'm sure Mishka was sat laughing at me . As for husband he wisely never said a word


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Same here minus the washing in the line.


I'm hoping we are getting all the miserable weather out of the way now so we can have a lovely spring and warm sunny summer


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is there something where you could use the nursing training, but not have to keep up the license? School nurse assistant, part-time day care, etc. Just enough to get your out of the house --- keep the brain humming and make a little yarn money?


We are thinking along similar paths. Hospice fill-in, teaching a class at local hospital, school, diabetic/fm/ms support group. Teach CPR through local organization. Fill in at doctor's office. Teach some sort of education (diet, diabetic care, baby care, first aid) through local library.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping we are getting all the miserable weather out of the way now so we can have a lovely spring and warm sunny summer


Dream on Sonja!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Cashmeregma, glad your up to knitting again. Great that you were able to treat your considerate husband to suitable boots and jacket for the cold weather at a good price.


Glad you are back to knitting Daralene . A lovely sweater by the sounds of it 
You have got some real bargains this month hope you continue to get them 
I think you showed pictures of that castle a while back 
Hope you have a lovely time when you go there


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Stay cool.


Hope so! Rain is forecast today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope you find yarn.
I can relate to wind and clothesline. We don't even have light weight lawn furniture or wind would gift neighbors!
Hope to knit some today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just saw copied in a post about your packages at the wrong address. Sounds like the new family found them and is giving them to you. Wonderful. Hope that is all of them and not just some. Would have been so nice for you to have them at Christmas, but then the day you open them is fun, no matter what day. :thumbup:


This family had kept them safely, it is the people previous who had not, Anna has told the lady to give anything more to her, should anything turn up. I have masses of the yarn, now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nope....still not found. So glad you did finally get your package. Maybe your luck will rub off on me and I'll find my yarn. LOL


 :thumbup: Hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, I've asked St. Anthony to unearth your yarn, so hope you find it soon if you haven't already.
> 
> Sonja, I have had some clothesline adventures as well. Stay as dry as you can!
> 
> ...


Sorry you are having to rip back the Guernsey, but hopefully this time you will be happy.
The first parcel that went missing is truly lost I am sure- even though I had a redirection in, they don't do parcels.
Hope the sneezes subside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No just hung about quite high in prickly hedge . I'm sure Mishka was sat laughing at me . As for husband he wisely never said a word


Sensible man, hoping the prickles did not do any damage. Mishka probably hoped it was a new sort of game?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is there something where you could use the nursing training, but not have to keep up the license? School nurse assistant, part-time day care, etc. Just enough to get your out of the house --- keep the brain humming and make a little yarn money?


Not really, I'm not a nurse & there aren't many things a Lab. tech can do. It crossed my mind to see about doing drug testing clinics for workers but with the present economy, no jobs there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No just hung about quite high in prickly hedge . I'm sure Mishka was sat laughing at me . As for husband he wisely never said a word


Wise man :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad your packages turned up but now you will have to find the $$ to pay for the 2nd lot of yarn.

Sorleena, hope you aren't getting a cold & have good roads to travel to you appointment tomorrow.

Daralene, congrats on the huge weight loss & smart woman to still have your clothes. I'm glad you are feeling like getting back to knitting.

Well, I gave up this morning & frogged the möbius brim for the anemone hst, I tried 3 times to get it to look right & cannot for the life of me see where I'm going wrong so back to a plain brim for me.not that it makes alot f difference, I just wanted to see if I couod master the other.

Well, must get the car started GD & I are off to bowling. The boot makes it a little ackward but I'm such a bad bowler it can only improve my score. I really only go for the social outing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unless you were in a hurry I'm sure the extra time wasn't a bother. Was a slow trip down better for seeing things?


Not really as there wasn't much to see due to the mist!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> And here is the evidence


I can certainly see why you gave in to temptation! 8 balls at that yardage would probably give you a short-sleeved sweater or maybe even a cardigan, although I might be looking at a shawl or wrap of some sort!

At the moment, I am managing to be quite strong-willed about not buying any more yarn, mostly because I have an obscenely large amount already! I have been trying, over the last few weeks, to list it all, and have found so much that I had forgotten that I owned. I was very tempted by Shirley's cotton sweater workshop, but it would mean buying more yarn, as I simply don't have anything suitable, so that is a no-no! One day, when I have worked my way through the stash, but not now!
:-( :-( :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is true, I may have to pay in installments!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad your packages turned up but now you will have to find the $$ to pay for the 2nd lot of yarn.
> 
> Sorleena, hope you aren't getting a cold & have good roads to travel to you appointment tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy the bowling, how much longer must you wear the boot?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crochet yourself or someone else a heart for valentine's day. --- sam

http://www.favecrafts.com/Valentines-Day/Pink-and-Red-Crocheted-Hearts


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should maybe read instead of posting. --- sam



There are more donut shops in Canada per capita than any other country.

January 26
1958 - Ellen DeGeneres
1961 - Wayne Gretzky
(1925-2008) - Paul Newman

January 26, 1837
Michigan became the 26th state.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


That turned out beautiful love the colours too


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think they succeeded!


Thank you I think they did a wonderful job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

weren't the first settlers criminals sent there by the english court system? --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I might try sleeping again- 1.15 hre so time to sleep.
> That means it is Australia Day. The day we remember the first settlement of hte Englishround Sydney.
> Going to the cricket later today to watch us play India. Always a special time as it is also India's National Day. Planning on going early to watch the Australian women play the Indian Women. The games are the shortest versions of the game.
> A friend of mine ws late to knitting last night- she had just finished at the citizenship ceremony. One of our newest Australians.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely dress ad coat sonja - great job. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have they had any snow at all this winter? --- sam



KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That turned out beautiful love the colours too


Thank you Caren . I like how this set turned out . I like shades of blues


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> weren't the first settlers criminals sent there by the english court system? --- sam


Yes. Along with guards and wardens and maids, some of the latter being very badly abused. Different times. Much harsher for many.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, so glad your missing parcel is now with you. Hope all other things turn up too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, so glad your missing parcel is now with you. Hope all other things turn up too.


I have no way of tracing the people in between, so really doubt it, but it is good to have these, mind you there's a Christmas card missing still. Thanks for the positive thought!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful that you found a place to stay on Friday It sound lovely. Have a wonderful anniversary celebration.
> 
> Sounds like the coat & boots for DS was just perfect. What a considerate son you have and so glad you were able to get him the gifts at such a wonderful discount. And what a warm feeling for you at his joy upon getting the gift.
> 
> Wow...24 pounds! You must be down right skinny now! Congratulations on the loss and on still having clothes that fit you. Savings on your health and your pocketbook!


Thank you....Oh I wish I was skinny. I still register Error on the Fat Index, which means I have too much to even register what it is. :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: Well, one pound at a time. I have so far to go but I'm headed in the right direction at least. Like frogging mohair...it takes a long time.

You just lost about the same amount, so BRAVO to you too!

I actually did some exercises today. Not cartwheels, and probably never cartwheels, but I feel happy enough to do them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, lots of yarn sounds fabulous for you. I know it will be put to good use.

Kate, so sorry there was too much mist to see much but you will sure have a story to tell people about. Being stuck part way down is no fun either. I was stuck up over the Rhine once at the highest part when I had a guest with me and I wasn't familiar with these things. Needless to say, I thought we might die but outside I was all bravado...inside my head I was thinking what I could do to save my friend's life. LOL All ended well, as you can see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the smart person is washing clothes again and the smart person will also have to fix washing line post as well as it is now leaning . Think all the flooding we have had out there has made it unstable so the weight of the washing has made it move , and surprise surprise it's raining . Think I'm getting webs between my toes


Glad you didn't lose your wind-swept clothes. My, but at least I hope they have that wonderful outdoor fragrance. With that strength wind it might even be Rochester air. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sounds like your trip away for your anniversary will be fun. You are sounding so full of life and energy these days Daralene, losing 24lbs is a huge achievement and you should be very proud of yourself. Glad you are beginnings to see the results too and can rescue your old wardrobe, but this should be no reason why you can't buy yourself a few new things! Glad you're getting back into knitting too. When is your trip to Scotland coming up?


I like your thinking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, lots of yarn sounds fabulous for you. I know it will be put to good use.
> 
> Kate, so sorry there was too much mist to see much but you will sure have a story to tell people about. Being stuck part way down is no fun either. I was stuck up over the Rhine once at the highest part when I had a guest with me and I wasn't familiar with these things. Needless to say, I thought we might die but outside I was all bravado...inside my head I was thinking what I could do to save my friend's life. LOL All ended well, as you can see.


There may be a total of 9 balls, Cait has one sitting of the same dyelot, but I will have to see how much I can put aside.
That must have been scary for you, Daralene- I don't like heights and being stranded high does not appeal!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i am so sorry mags7 - but i can relate - about a year ago i fell into my cupboard and broke my left wrist so i am right there with you - it definitely is a bummer. sending you tons of healing energy to get your wrist healed real quick. after a week or so you might try knitting - i am right handed so it was not too bad for me but i think it can be done - it will be slow but at least you will be able to knit. --- sam


Mags7, so very sorry to hear about your fall and sending you healing wishes for broken bones, bruises, and any aches and pains from the fall. We sure can all identify and as Sam said, he's been right there with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There may be a total of 9 balls, Cait has one sitting of the same dyelot, but I will have to see how much I can put aside.
> That must have been scary for you, Daralene- I don't like heights and being stranded high does not appeal!


So funny because I didn't want her to know what I was thinking. People who are used to these things probably know they stop sometimes for people who have trouble getting off or for cars that aren't quite straight to be realigned, or other reasons, but I sure didn't. My friend never knew I was scared but by the time we arrived on land I knew how to open the door in an emergency and had thought about if it was better to land on the water inside or out and then to open the door and get out. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So funny because I didn't want her to know what I was thinking. People who are used to these things probably know they stop sometimes for people who have trouble getting off or for cars that aren't quite straight to be realigned, or other reasons, but I sure didn't. My friend never knew I was scared but by the time we arrived on land I knew how to open the door in an emergency and had thought about if it was better to land on the water inside or out and then to open the door and get out. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am in awe of you and others here celebrating such long loving marriages. Sending you many hugs and congratulations on you upcoming 50th. Such a wonderful occasion. In February will your family be giving the two of you a Golden Anniversary party?


We will be giving it to them. Most of our family are in Ohio so this will just be son and his family and a few friends. Darn, I thought it was diamonds and had DH believing he needs to buy me one. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't tell him if you see him. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - fifty years - congrats to you and bill - and do enjoy your time together at the restaurant - sounds like fun. --- sam


Thanks. Really looking forward to the overnight and it was a good thing I found a place with rooms open as I waited too long to call. Luck was on my side. Said no rooms available at 3 places but called through to the desk and they did have the perfect room. Will search out a restaurant in the village.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> 50 years, Congratulations on lasting that long. However, were you a child bride?


Well, I was 20, so that tells you my age. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
> LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her.
> Terrible news for sure
> 
> Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.


So sorry to hear this awful news. All too common and heart breaking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, another cute Barbie dress. Such a nice gift your friend sent.
> 
> Daralene, 50 years, wow, congratulations.


Thank you.

I'm trying to thank all of you but the computer has been acting up this week. Type one letter and 20 minutes of the little ball doing it's rainbow dance and so frustrating I give up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is true, I may have to pay in installments!
> 
> Hope you enjoy the bowling, how much longer must you wear the boot?


Dr told me 2 weeks maybe 3 , Friday will be 2 weeks, will have to see how it feels when I try walking with it off at the end of the week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Found a really good and easy recipe that I made for supper tonight. It was too good not to share. Pork chops were tender and moist. I got it from Food Network and am posting it; since I'm attributing it to the source I hope it is okay (it is free).
NEXT RECIPE
Home Recipes & How-Tos Pork Chops and Rice
Pork Chops and Rice
90 Reviews

Recipe courtesy of Trisha Yearwood
SHOW:
Trisha's Southern Kitchen
EPISODE:
Weeknight Suppers

Total Time:
1 hr 5 min
Prep:
15 min
Cook:
50 min
Yield:4 servings
Level:Easy

One-Pan Pork and Rice Dinner
Trisha's One-Pan Pork and Rice Dinner is a dish she remembers from her mom.
Ingredients
4 tablespoons butter
1 cup long grain white rice
4 pork chops, bone in
Salt
One 10-ounce can beef broth, plus more if needed
4 onion slices, separated into rings
1/4 teaspoon pepper

Directions
Watch how to make this recipe.
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

In a medium skillet, melt the butter over medium-low heat. Add the rice and saute until it is light brown, about 5 minutes.

Spread the rice in a 9- by 13- by 2-inch casserole. Sprinkle the pork chops with salt and arrange them on top of the rice. Pour the broth and 2/3 cup water over the chops. Spread the onion rings over the chops and sprinkle them with the pepper. Cover the dish with aluminum foil and bake until the pork chops are tender, about 45 minutes.

Change the oven to broil, add a bit more broth if the rice is dry and return the dish to the oven for a couple of minutes until the pork is browned.

Recipe adapted from Georgia Cooking in an Oklahoma Kitchen with Trisha Yearwood (c) Clarkson Potter 2008

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/trisha-yearwood/pork-chops-and-rice-recipe.html?oc=linkback
-----------------------------------------------

The only modification I made to the above recipe is I use an entire medium size onion and since I didn't have a can of beef broth I use 2 beef boullion (sp) cubes dissoved in 1 1/4 cups of hot water.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sonja if you feel like you're about to "quack"-up just sit down and knit a bit. hehehehehe



Swedenme said:


> Yes the smart person is washing clothes again and the smart person will also have to fix washing line post as well as it is now leaning . Think all the flooding we have had out there has made it unstable so the weight of the washing has made it move , and surprise surprise it's raining . Think I'm getting webs between my toes


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna....so far no luck 


Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, I've asked St. Anthony to unearth your yarn, so hope you find it soon if you haven't already.
> 
> Sonja, I have had some clothesline adventures as well. Stay as dry as you can!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...no but I probably should.....


jheiens said:


> Did you check the fridge or the freezer, Gwen?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When we have strong winds what I have to worry about is limbs breaking. Pean trees in the back and they are surprisingly not very strong wood and the limbs snap easily. The oaks we have are usually okay unless some of the very old old ones.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, hope you find yarn.
> I can relate to wind and clothesline. We don't even have light weight lawn furniture or wind would gift neighbors!
> Hope to knit some today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> OneApril, Souixann, Cashmeregma and others who have been well blessed with this big snow storm, I hope you are able to stay safe and warm.
> 
> Happy Anniversary to Daralene and Bill. I hope it is filled with lots of love and happiness.
> 
> ...


So sorry Bella's little life has been one problem and surgery after the other. A precious little child who knows nothing but pain but it sounds like her courage would inspire the best of us.

The storm missed us, thank goodness.

Thanks for the anniversary wishes!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It's an awful job, but check the garbage if it isn't in the fridge.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

6pm here and it is pitch dark outside. The wind picked up earlier and it is blowing fairly hard out there. 

The dr did a swab to check for whooping cough, just to rule it out. Also she sent us for a chest xray. Neither the vlinic doctor or the pharmacist gave us proper directions on taking the puffers. So I was giving them to him in the opposite order they were meant to be taken.&#128533; also she gave me a note to hand in saying that Gage needs to be nearer his puffer. So I am going to discuss with them it being kept at the teachers desk. There is also something called Ryan's law. Named after a boy who was asthmatic and died as a result of not being able to get his puffers in time. So if the school wants to be asinine about I will bring that up. 

Gage is curled up in my bed on my phone watching videos. He has had a mug of chicken broth since getting home. He has lost 3 pounds since Wednesday when he was weighed at the clinic. So he will likely be here with me tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Saga of the yarn orders. OK, so I have two stores now sending me yarn. Put in an request for a cancellation of the one and then see that the other store had a problem with my card and couldn't process the order. Since I don't know if the other store is sending the yarn or not....no communication from them, I will wait a bit and see what is happening. Hadn't realized the one store was in England and having trouble due to the weather. Do hope they communicate with me by email though and soon so I know what to do. It is just too funny. Someday I will get my yarn for DGD's skirt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And have a whole lot more to lose but one small step at a time. I really need to get back to going to the water exercise class but just have been motivated enough to do so yet. My crazy sleep pattern is a big hinderance; at least that's my current excuse.


Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you....Oh I wish I was skinny. I still register Error on the Fat Index, which means I have too much to even register what it is. :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: Well, one pound at a time. I have so far to go but I'm headed in the right direction at least. Like frogging mohair...it takes a long time.
> 
> You just lost about the same amount, so BRAVO to you too!
> 
> I actually did some exercises today. Not cartwheels, and probably never cartwheels, but I feel happy enough to do them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and it is pitch dark outside. The wind picked up earlier and it is blowing fairly hard out there.
> 
> The dr did a swab to check for whooping cough, just to rule it out. Also she sent us for a chest xray. Neither the vlinic doctor or the pharmacist gave us proper directions on taking the puffers. So I was giving them to him in the opposite order they were meant to be taken.😕 also she gave me a note to hand in saying that Gage needs to be nearer his puffer. So I am going to discuss with them it being kept at the teachers desk. There is also something called Ryan's law. Named after a boy who was asthmatic and died as a result of not being able to get his puffers in time. So if the school wants to be asinine about I will bring that up.
> 
> Gage is curled up in my bed on my phone watching videos. He has had a mug of chicken broth since getting home. He has lost 3 pounds since Wednesday when he was weighed at the clinic. So he will likely be here with me tomorrow.


Good that he is having broth and important to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated. Big Hugs to him and you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And have a whole lot more to lose but one small step at a time. I really need to get back to going to the water exercise class but just have been motivated enough to do so yet. My crazy sleep pattern is a big hinderance; at least that's my current excuse.


I found this product called Natural Calm and it really helps. Keeps you regular too.    Don't double the amount till your body gets quite used to it, like I did, but it really makes a difference in your sleep. Also the vitamin thinning is quite calming and helps with sleep too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the diamonds could be set in gold.....



Cashmeregma said:


> We will be giving it to them. Most of our family are in Ohio so this will just be son and his family and a few friends. Darn, I thought it was diamonds and had DH believing he needs to buy me one. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't tell him if you see him. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the diamonds could be set in gold.....


Ooooh, I like your thinking!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I actually was looking at the Infinity Rings by Cartier. Not the diamond ones, but the plain gold ones. They have them on EBay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought about that but it was picked up already.



Cashmeregma said:


> It's an awful job, but check the garbage if it isn't in the fridge.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless little Gage. When will the lab test and xray results be ready? But on your battle gear and get ready to Gage at the school; you are by all means in the right about needing his inhalers nearer to him. Will be praying and praying for Gage. Give him a gentle hug for me and wishes for a speedy recovery. I know it has been quite awhile but any chance that the mold in the old apartment be connected with this?



gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and it is pitch dark outside. The wind picked up earlier and it is blowing fairly hard out there.
> 
> The dr did a swab to check for whooping cough, just to rule it out. Also she sent us for a chest xray. Neither the vlinic doctor or the pharmacist gave us proper directions on taking the puffers. So I was giving them to him in the opposite order they were meant to be taken.😕 also she gave me a note to hand in saying that Gage needs to be nearer his puffer. So I am going to discuss with them it being kept at the teachers desk. There is also something called Ryan's law. Named after a boy who was asthmatic and died as a result of not being able to get his puffers in time. So if the school wants to be asinine about I will bring that up.
> 
> Gage is curled up in my bed on my phone watching videos. He has had a mug of chicken broth since getting home. He has lost 3 pounds since Wednesday when he was weighed at the clinic. So he will likely be here with me tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is vitamin thinning?



Cashmeregma said:


> I found this product called Natural Calm and it really helps. Keeps you regular too.    Don't double the amount till your body gets quite used to it, like I did, but it really makes a difference in your sleep. Also the vitamin thinning is quite calming and helps with sleep too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bless little Gage. When will the lab test and xray results be ready? But on your battle gear and get ready to Gage at the school; you are by all means in the right about needing his inhalers nearer to him. Will be praying and praying for Gage. Give him a gentle hug for me and wishes for a speedy recovery. I know it has been quite awhile but any chance that the mold in the old apartment be connected with this?


I am not sure if that could be an issue or not. I put that out there when I had my strokes but it was brushed aside.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Daralene....24 pounds!!!!!! Fantastic&#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sonja if you feel like you're about to "quack"-up just sit down and knit a bit. hehehehehe


That quacked me up Gwen 😄


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ooooh, I like your thinking!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I actually was looking at the Infinity Rings by Cartier. Not the diamond ones, but the plain gold ones. They have them on EBay.


Be careful not to buy knock-offs at Cartier prices.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well "waddle" you know....I made a funny.


Swedenme said:


> That quacked me up Gwen 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well "waddle" you know....I made a funny.


Definitely funny 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Good that he is having broth and important to make sure he doesn't get dehydrated. Big Hugs to him and you too.


Hope they can find out what is wrong with Gage soon , not nice at all to have a nasty cough .


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, so glad that the Drs are taking care of Gage. I hope he feels better soon and that you keep him home till you feel he is better. You have the right attitude regarding his inhalers and keeping him hydrated is important too. Did you mention the mould to the drs? I hope you take care of yourself too. Saying prayers for you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you tns - yarn on sale is hard to resist. healing energy zooming to wrap you in laws up in warm healing goodness. --- sam



TNS said:


> As for knitting, I've just been doing simple stuff, eg scarves, as gifts, but have aquired more yarn than I've used due to the local store having its spring sale over the past couple of weeks. Sale items started at 30-50% off, than some had a further 50% 'blue cross' reduction if they hadn't sold after 2 weeks. I couldn't turn down some posh 75% -off Louisa Harding yarn even though it's in a dull brown. It had been selling at over £6. I'm a real sucker for a "bargain" but I think I will be able to find a good use for it! Now to read on to see what else is going on. Love and hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dr told me 2 weeks maybe 3 , Friday will be 2 weeks, will have to see how it feels when I try walking with it off at the end of the week.


 :thumbup: Hope all goes well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit. Frogged the beginnings of the shawl and started a different pattern. Crossing my fingers it will do well. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should maybe read instead of posting. --- sam
> 
> There are more donut shops in Canada per capita than any other country.
> 
> ...


And where did you get this info we can't live without?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you....Oh I wish I was skinny. I still register Error on the Fat Index, which means I have too much to even register what it is. :XD: :XD: :XD: :evil: Well, one pound at a time. I have so far to go but I'm headed in the right direction at least. Like frogging mohair...it takes a long time.
> 
> You just lost about the same amount, so BRAVO to you too!
> 
> I actually did some exercises today. Not cartwheels, and probably never cartwheels, but I feel happy enough to do them.


Kudos to you for losing so much. It's amazing how shedding a few pounds can give you such a lift. Glad that you're able to get into some of your other clothes but please, treat yourself and get some new duds.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, fantastic weight loss. 
Gwen, know what you mean about sleep habits and gym. I was awake until 4:30 a.m., slept til 9 a.m. Chair yoga is 8:30-9:30. Oh well. I did walk Maya.
Have sangha tonight. Pea soup made for dinner. 
Got socks straightened out so can go forward. Still tinking shawl, could knit faster if I didn't tink.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found a really good and easy recipe that I made for supper tonight. It was too good not to share. Pork chops were tender and moist. I got it from Food Network and am posting it; since I'm attributing it to the source I hope it is okay (it is free).
> NEXT RECIPE
> Home Recipes & How-Tos Pork Chops and Rice
> Pork Chops and Rice
> ...


I'm going to try this. My chops never seem to be tender enough, always a disappointment.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mags7, so very sorry to hear about your fall and sending you healing wishes for broken bones, bruises, and any aches and pains from the fall. We sure can all identify and as Sam said, he's been right there with you.


Mags7, my sympathies too. Broken bones and bruises are no fun.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


I am so sorry for your sore eye. I hope it soon will feel lots better and heal completely. I was considering changing my dental insurance to Aflac, got a call from their rep and was told they don't insure anyone for dental insurance over the age of 65. That lets me out for sure. As you said, this golden age thing is a bit tiresome. Fortunately, I have not dropped my Delta Dental and shall keep it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What do you work at?
> I would consider doing enough to keep my liscence current but would have to do locums(holiday relief jobs in the north) & be away weeks at a time so have resigned myself to the fact that another year & my liscence will be gone as I need 1200 hrs every 5 yrs.


I was very pleased when May came up and I couldn't register as I hadn't worked in the last 5 years- some good reasons and some sheer laziness- and for the first time ever I felt going back would be too demanding both physically and mentally.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad the yarn turned up! A nice surprise!


And hopefully Gwen will soon be as happy when hers gets unlost.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Just heard the tail end of the newscast so I'm waiting for it to come on again..I found on the Internet 4 dead including a teacher & 2 siblings of the shooter & several air lifted to Saskatoon.
LaLoche is probably one of the roughest comminities in our province, very violent place. Our neighbours daughter taught up there for a year & said when it got dark, pull the curtains & never go out or look out. She stayed only one year, it was too much for her.
Terrible news for sure

Edit, I just heard a further news report, the shootings took place in a house & in the Reserve school. At least 2 of the injured are critical. That's about all they are saying for now.



Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this awful news. All too common and heart breaking.


The shooting made our Sunday newspaper, which I didn't read until today!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Matthew's drawings. He usually asks if anyone has seen the pictures and what people think of his drawings.
> 
> I only had a few minutes to read tonight and now I need to get going. I am teaching a class tonight and then I will want to get some sleep.
> 
> Take care everyone and happy knitting.


Tell Matthew I love, love, love his artwork.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and it is pitch dark outside. The wind picked up earlier and it is blowing fairly hard out there.
> 
> The dr did a swab to check for whooping cough, just to rule it out. Also she sent us for a chest xray. Neither the vlinic doctor or the pharmacist gave us proper directions on taking the puffers. So I was giving them to him in the opposite order they were meant to be taken.😕 also she gave me a note to hand in saying that Gage needs to be nearer his puffer. So I am going to discuss with them it being kept at the teachers desk. There is also something called Ryan's law. Named after a boy who was asthmatic and died as a result of not being able to get his puffers in time. So if the school wants to be asinine about I will bring that up.
> 
> Gage is curled up in my bed on my phone watching videos. He has had a mug of chicken broth since getting home. He has lost 3 pounds since Wednesday when he was weighed at the clinic. So he will likely be here with me tomorrow.


Did the Dr give Gage any antibiotics? You would think the pharmacist at least would have given correct instructions. He is to young to loose that much weight! Hope he can get some rest tonight, and can soon go back to school. Will the school send his work home with you so he can keep up with the class, and not have so much to do when he goes back?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am not sure if that could be an issue or not. I put that out there when I had my strokes but it was brushed aside.


I would keep putting it out there. Mold can create long lasting health issues!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And hopefully Gwen will soon be as happy when hers gets unlost.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'ved decided to stop computer use after around 8pm for a week or so and see if that helps. Its getting nearly every night. I like readign the digest the day it comes in whenever I can- but it isn't out till 8.30 this time for the eyar so I think I need to try leaving it till the next day. Sleeping really is more important than KP I must remind myself.


Really :shock: :blink: Are you sure about that?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Did the Dr give Gage any antibiotics? You would think the pharmacist at least would have given correct instructions. He is to young to loose that much weight! Hope he can get some rest tonight, and can soon go back to school. Will the school send his work home with you so he can keep up with the class, and not have so much to do when he goes back?


No she didn't which I thought she might have.
I am keeping him home tomorrow. 
The dr was flabbergasted by the fact that they never gave directions for inhalers.
I will be in contact with the school tomorrow about his work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, sorry to hear about the sore eye, nothing quite so irritating as sore eyes

Gwen, I make a similar dish with chicken, rice & mushroom soup. It's good too.

Melody, good luck getting things straightened out with the school & inhalers. Hope Gage is better soon.

Well, it's officially the weirdest January ever! It's pouring rain out tonight! We have a freezing rain warning. DH was excited there was finally enough snow to get the skidoo out now everything will be a sheet of ice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


Sorry to hear you have an infection , hope it's not to painful and it's gone soon


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Julie - yay for parcels turning up.

Cashmere - enjoy Friday night

Gwen _ have you checked fridge and/or freezer?

OMG, have the neighbours from hell being up to usual unpleasant noisiness. Someone, not us, called police this morning when Mum and adult daughter got into it, but they reported a male being violent. The male was not involved today. Mum has kept her voice down for the rest of today, wonder how long that will last. 

Time to prepare dinner - spag bol.

 Really should double check names


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> have they had any snow at all this winter?  --- sam


Very little, but they are hopeful that it will come this month.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and it is pitch dark outside. The wind picked up earlier and it is blowing fairly hard out there.
> 
> The dr did a swab to check for whooping cough, just to rule it out. Also she sent us for a chest xray. Neither the vlinic doctor or the pharmacist gave us proper directions on taking the puffers. So I was giving them to him in the opposite order they were meant to be taken.😕 also she gave me a note to hand in saying that Gage needs to be nearer his puffer. So I am going to discuss with them it being kept at the teachers desk. There is also something called Ryan's law. Named after a boy who was asthmatic and died as a result of not being able to get his puffers in time. So if the school wants to be asinine about I will bring that up.
> 
> Gage is curled up in my bed on my phone watching videos. He has had a mug of chicken broth since getting home. He has lost 3 pounds since Wednesday when he was weighed at the clinic. So he will likely be here with me tomorrow.


Hope he starts to recover very soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well "waddle" you know....I made a funny.


"Eider" that or you made a "fowl" remark! :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well "waddle" you know....I made a funny.


You two would make a good double act! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p63, enjoying easy spag bol.

ttyal


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Before I go for night, I really must tell you all about a wonderful sock book I found at the library. Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salpedar. These are a wonderful construction, done in the round, starting center sole and working up. I am making myself a plain purple pair. Do have to fix cuff on 1st sock as it isn't lose enough. Will undo and add more yarn and redo after I finish 2nd sock.

Also, I have spoken to Shirley (Designer1234) and she is back to running workshops, the first one late February called Dishcloth Sweater.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Buy the shop next time Lin, it'll be cheaper in the long run!


Don't tempt me! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> You two would make a good double act! :lol: :lol: :lol:


One we'll all flock to see :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to see you tns - yarn on sale is hard to resist. healing energy zooming to wrap you in laws up in warm healing goodness. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. Hope you find some bargains too. Do you shop online or just at your local yarn store?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


Ooh, ow! I hope you soon start to rid this nasty viral infection. As someone else said on here old age is not for cissies. A {{{gentle hug}}} coming your way right away.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saga of the yarn orders. OK, so I have two stores now sending me yarn. Put in an request for a cancellation of the one and then see that the other store had a problem with my card and couldn't process the order. Since I don't know if the other store is sending the yarn or not....no communication from them, I will wait a bit and see what is happening. Hadn't realized the one store was in England and having trouble due to the weather. Do hope they communicate with me by email though and soon so I know what to do. It is just too funny. Someday I will get my yarn for DGD's skirt.


May be the same store who mailed my yarn out on 3 rd Jan and it's still not here! They said allow about 2 weeks but now say it must have gone AWOL. It was sale items so can't replace the order. The staff must be hectic with lots of lost and delayed orders due to the bad weather, flooding etc.
Oh, congratulations on the impressive weight loss. Well done.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: That would be me! My name is Tami, and I buy yarn! (And beads, and........!)


My name us Caren and I buy yarn and beads knitting neddles and crochet hooks... ☺☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Heather, sorry about your neighbours, are they likely to move on, or are they more probably a fixture of the neighbourhood?



busyworkerbee said:


> Julie - yay for parcels turning up.
> 
> Cashmere - enjoy Friday night
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


Oh my goodness! And of course flooding BECAUSE it has been so hot and dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> One we'll all flock to see :XD:


Grrrr! one up to you, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


The colours in the variegated yarn are great, Caren. Have you set a date yet?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The colours in the variegated yarn are great, Caren. Have you set a date yet?


Thank you ☺


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought about that but it was picked up already.


I'm sure you will find it. Harder to put yarn in the garbage than a piece of paper, like a check, which I found in the garbage. Yuck! It's those little gnomes. They are supposed to be doing housework, not hiding yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


Those are so lovely. No wonder she likes them. What fun to see her enjoy getting them, and of course, you will enjoy yours too. Double the fun! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> May be the same store who mailed my yarn out on 3 rd Jan and it's still not here! They said allow about 2 weeks but now say it must have gone AWOL. It was sale items so can't replace the order. The staff must be hectic with lots of lost and delayed orders due to the bad weather, flooding etc.
> Oh, congratulations on the impressive weight loss. Well done.


This is amazing. I was just thinking of you a few days ago and here you are posting. So nice to see you and thank you for letting me know that but so sorry you lost your yarn. The company is Loveknitting. They have lovely yarn and I am so hoping they reply and let me know something, but I imagine their lives are nightmares right now if this is happening to them and other stores.

How are you and what kind of travels have you been up to???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


Oh my, that is not good at all. Hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam wrote:
Buy the shop next time Lin, it'll be cheaper in the long run!



TNS said:


> Don't tempt me! :shock:


+++++++++++++++++++++

Now that is a creative idea. :XD: :XD: :XD:

It would be fun if some of us lived closer and could go in together and own our own yarn shop. That is if we didn't buy all the stock for ourselves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I go for night, I really must tell you all about a wonderful sock book I found at the library. Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salpedar. These are a wonderful construction, done in the round, starting center sole and working up. I am making myself a plain purple pair. Do have to fix cuff on 1st sock as it isn't lose enough. Will undo and add more yarn and redo after I finish 2nd sock.
> 
> Also, I have spoken to Shirley (Designer1234) and she is back to running workshops, the first one late February called Dishcloth Sweater.


That sock book sounds wonderful. There are some great loose cast offs on You Tube. Wish you could see the Lucy Neatby cast off techniques but not sure if they are on You Tube. Have fun finishing it off and look forward to seeing them.

Thanks for letting us know about Shirley. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I go for night, I really must tell you all about a wonderful sock book I found at the library. Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salpedar. These are a wonderful construction, done in the round, starting center sole and working up. I am making myself a plain purple pair. Do have to fix cuff on 1st sock as it isn't lose enough. Will undo and add more yarn and redo after I finish 2nd sock.
> 
> Also, I have spoken to Shirley (Designer1234) and she is back to running workshops, the first one late February called Dishcloth Sweater.


That sounds like a great book. You may want to check out YouTube for stretchy bid offs - I like the y/o one as it adds enough extra yarn at the top to be stretchy, but not floppy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Budasha, so sorry to hear about the viral infection that has affected your eye. I hope it isn't too painful and that the medication clears it up quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a great book. You may want to check out YouTube for stretchy bid offs - I like the y/o one as it adds enough extra yarn at the top to be stretchy, but not floppy.


Hey Sis, Great Minds think alike... :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Be careful not to buy knock-offs at Cartier prices.


Yes, I was wondering how one truly knows...?????? I see some have a box and certificate, but how do you know it is still THAT ring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well "waddle" you know....I made a funny.


You two are making me laugh out loud this morning. Just as long as my mouth isn't full of coffee. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Daralene....24 pounds!!!!!! Fantastic👍


Oooh thanks!!! I haven't been hungry the whole time. Amazing. To think I lost that much and still have so far to go. How did that happen???? Yesterday I finally added back in some exercise. Not allowed to do any for the beginning but now can do stretching and mild exercises. Funny how it is more fun to do exercises when you have been told you are not to exercise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hey Sis, Great Minds think alike... :wink: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Good morning, Sis!! I'll have to check on Lucy Neatby's bind off - I follow her on Facebook and love her eclectic style. If you've seen photos from her home, you'd realize real quickly that she LOVES color

I think she has a Craftsy class going on now - I hope to join in after this consulting assignment is done. Very busy this week as the 401(k) system opens up on Monday for all the employees to go in and make any changes to their enrollments. Then on Friday, I'll have to get the changes from the 401(k) system into the payroll system so the first deductions can be taken on the 2/15 paycheck. I'm also calculating the employer contributions that are going to go in the employee's 401(k) account at Principal. So there's a lot going on right now.

Enjoy your trip---give Bill my best wishes and I'm wishing you many many more years together.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Heather, sorry about your neighbours, are they likely to move on, or are they more probably a fixture of the neighbourhood?


Unfortunate fixture, it is their female dog that does not like other dogs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I have checked you tube and found one I like. Will be using that with the 2nd sock, then fixing the 1st sock.. What I like is that there are no seams on heel, only up front of foot and they are not ones where you have big holes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I was wondering how one truly knows...?????? I see some have a box and certificate, but how do you know it is still THAT ring.


http://www.rubylane.com/search?db=&q=cartier+jewelry&sb=1

I would trust this place -- Hmmmmm...6 more years and I might be looking out here for something gold!

Also, if interested, check with a local jewelry store. The one we like nearby buys estate jewelry and has an entire display case of very pretty things. I believe that some of the items are made so much better and the gold quality is better too. From what I've seen on other sites, their prices aren't marked up too badly either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Meeting my DS for lunch today to give him the coat for DIL. I so hope it fits. It is so lovely and at 75% off such a good buy. My dad always told me not to tell anybody what good buys I got and let them think it is that expensive, but I think with us women it is a thing of being more proud of how much we saved.  We will meet at a restaurant along the canal as I have 2 appointments today. He is coming from a rehearsal, so will both be fitting it in.

My neck is gradually loosening up. Thank goodness! So funny the things you can't do when you can't lift your head...like gargling in the morning, etc...

My sister is still in Florida and says she is even enjoying the bad weather, some rain and lightning, but lovely days too. I'm so happy for her to have a nice vacation without having to take care of anyone. She is the one that took care of mom for years along with working, her son had the brain hemorrhage, her DGD was in intensive care for over a month and needed special care when home, and last time she went on vacation, her friend fell in the shower and broke her hip so she spent time at the hospital and then taking care of her. There is no sweeter person you would want to take care of you and she turns into a lioness when dealing with the hospital to make sure you get the right care. However, it is about time she was taken care of and catered too by her SO and his sister. I am just so happy for her. It will be back home next week and I suppose looking for work.

Hope all of you have a wonderful day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Those are so lovely. No wonder she likes them. What fun to see her enjoy getting them, and of course, you will enjoy yours too. Double the fun! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. I wasnt sute if she would like the colour or that they would fit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Meeting my DS for lunch today to give him the coat for DIL. I so hope it fits. It is so lovely and at 75% off such a good buy. My dad always told me not to tell anybody what good buys I got and let them think it is that expensive, but I think with us women it is a thing of being more proud of how much we saved. We will meet at a restaurant along the canal as I have 2 appointments today. He is coming from a rehearsal, so will both be fitting it in.
> 
> My neck is gradually loosening up. Thank goodness! So funny the things you can't do when you can't lift your head...like gargling in the morning, etc...
> 
> ...


She is indeed a sweetheart and deserves a nice long break and time to de-stress and rejuvenate. All the best in the job hunt. I think things are looking better around here for job availability and hope they are in Ohio for her too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have checked you tube and found one I like. Will be using that with the 2nd sock, then fixing the 1st sock.. What I like is that there are no seams on heel, only up front of foot and they are not ones where you have big holes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


Oh no that's not good although the bottom picture is how my back garden looked , it's finally gone now apart from the flower beds that are now water features. I hope the rain did some good and not just damage


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


They look lovely Caren . I'm not surprised your future mother in law loves them . They are going to be gorgeous and the colour is beautiful 
The white one are lovely too 
I'm making my first pair , just searched where to start thumb which seemed simple enough now need to find how to do thumb


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look lovely Caren . I'm not surprised your future mother in law loves them . They are going to be gorgeous and the colour is beautiful
> The white one are lovely too
> I'm making my first pair , just searched where to start thumb which seemed simple enough now need to find how to do thumb


I increase up every third row or so, over your first increase, up to about 14 stitches- depending on the weight of your yarn, slip stitches onto some spare yarn cast on about three at the inside, and continue up to the fingers, when you've knitted those, return and complete your thumb.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.rubylane.com/search?db=&q=cartier+jewelry&sb=1
> 
> I would trust this place -- Hmmmmm...6 more years and I might be looking out here for something gold!
> 
> Also, if interested, check with a local jewelry store. The one we like nearby buys estate jewelry and has an entire display case of very pretty things. I believe that some of the items are made so much better and the gold quality is better too. From what I've seen on other sites, their prices aren't marked up too badly either.


Oh dear, looks like I can only get a knock-off. :roll: Oh well, one can dream and look.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I wasnt sute if she would like the colour or that they would fit.


It is so hard knitting for someone else. Obviously you had a good sense of what colors would look good on her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ever had one of those days were you just want to scream for no particular reason apart from you feel out of sorts well today is my day 
Woke up with such aches in back shoulders and neck that I didn't want to move but had to be at the dentist and walk the dog first so move I did hoping exercise would Make it disappear . No such luck 
Got home thinking coffee and a couch potato sounds nice . No such luck 
Houseful of people , finally gone and I managed not to scream 
Now I'm a couch potato and everyone is on a diet as I'm not moving


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> "Eider" that or you made a "fowl" remark! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


OMG, that's terrible, too bad it didn't come over. few days, then it would have time to soak in. Glad you are on high ground


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> She is indeed a sweetheart and deserves a nice long break and time to de-stress and rejuvenate. All the best in the job hunt. I think things are looking better around here for job availability and hope they are in Ohio for her too.


Your sister is definitely a sweetheart and deserves a stress free holiday 
Hope she finds a fantastic job that she loves


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


Very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I increase up every third row or so, over your first increase, up to about 14 stitches- depending on the weight of your yarn, slip stitches onto some spare yarn cast on about three at the inside, and continue up to the fingers, when you've knitted those, return and complete your thumb.


 Thank you Julie That's what I've done . Just about to slip them onto some spare yarn debating wether to add a bit of a pattern or colour as they are only tester ones but if they turn out ok will wear them when walking dog


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, even having terrible, awful, horrible bad day you keep your humor and made make me laugh. Hope your day brightens.
Caren, so nice when presents we knit are enjoyed. Pretty mitts.
Daralene, have a wonderful lunch with your son. Wish my children ( good heavens they are 46, 51 and 54, but they'll always be my children) lived close enough to have lunch.
Liz, so sorry about your eye. Hope it heals quickly and pain subsides.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like your sister has definitely earned a nice vacation. Hope she can find a good job she loves.

Great that your mobility is getting better.



Cashmeregma said:


> Meeting my DS for lunch today to give him the coat for DIL. I so hope it fits. It is so lovely and at 75% off such a good buy. My dad always told me not to tell anybody what good buys I got and let them think it is that expensive, but I think with us women it is a thing of being more proud of how much we saved. We will meet at a restaurant along the canal as I have 2 appointments today. He is coming from a rehearsal, so will both be fitting it in.
> 
> My neck is gradually loosening up. Thank goodness! So funny the things you can't do when you can't lift your head...like gargling in the morning, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those days were you just want to scream for no particular reason apart from you feel out of sorts well today is my day
> Woke up with such aches in back shoulders and neck that I didn't want to move but had to be at the dentist and walk the dog first so move I did hoping exercise would Make it disappear . No such luck
> Got home thinking coffee and a couch potato sounds nice . No such luck
> Houseful of people , finally gone and I managed not to scream
> Now I'm a couch potato and everyone is on a diet as I'm not moving


Hope you are feeling better soon. Seems like that always happens when you can't have a " couch potatoe" day


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! It is all so relative, but when I am at the computer or on my bed, I am in full blast of the fans- I have them running continuously. People may remember I had a parcel of yarn go astray months ago, well would you believe it has turned up? I had better let the lady know and pay for it! I will probably make a matching hat and the fingerless gloves I prefer.


That's wonderful, it's been quite a few months, hasn't it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurking with the family who moved into the house I used to live in, the second lot of people, there is one parcel still missing, but I have no hope of tracing that one. Cousin Karen forgot that I had moved when she sent my Christmas present- a calendar of photos of Mackintosh's designs- Charles Rennie Mackintosh is a much vaunted Glasgow Architect. So I am very lucky the new family had not thrown them out!


Hopefully the last missing package will show up soon now, fingers crossed anyhow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got gale force winds here and some bright person decided to put washing outside , think said bright person better go and see if washing is still on washing line or two miles down the road


 :shock: 
OH NO! But then they do dry faster in a good stiff breeze. 
That is something that I would do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, even having terrible, awful, horrible bad day you keep your humor and made make me laugh. Hope your day brightens.
> Caren, so nice when presents we knit are enjoyed. Pretty mitts.
> Daralene, have a wonderful lunch with your son. Wish my children ( good heavens they are 46, 51 and 54, but they'll always be my children) lived close enough to have lunch.
> Liz, so sorry about your eye. Hope it heals quickly and pain subsides.


Glad I could make you laugh . I m the glass is half full type of person which sometimes annoys my husband but I can't help it . I do try to moan , grumble or be miserable but I can't got a little voice that's says what's the point or there is always someone else worse off . So smile and humour it is 
I'll leave the grumpiness to others
And on the bright side aches gone and husband is cooking so I'll keep quiet till he's washed up 😄


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I like the eyelets and the garter stitch; what I don't particularly like is the curing on the edges. As far as knitting more to see the pattern it just gets wider as you knit along with the continued pattern.
> 
> I am so distressed. I received a beautiful hank of yarn as a gift. Color just perfect for me. I kept it sitting next to me while I search for the right pattern. Went to get the yarn to wind and now I can't find it. I've even search outside thinking wonder dog Sydney had snatched it but ca not find it anywhere. It just has to be here somewhere. I think I vaguely remember moving it but to where I have no idea. I have just got to find it. Have search in every bag, box, drawer,.....can't imagine where else to look. Cross your fingers I find it please.


Oh no, fingers and toes crossed that it shows up soon, it didn't fall into the side of your chair cushion or under or between the table and chair did it? 
Marla lost a book, we can't find it anywhere, thankfully it's not a library book.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon. Seems like that always happens when you can't have a " couch potatoe" day


Aches gone . Tablets work wonders . Going to sit here and watch The Chase which is a good quiz show and show husband how clever I am 😜


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I don't think I will be going outside for a day or 2, if I can avoid it, everything is covered in about an inch of ice after the rainstorm last night. 
The sun is shining & it's just at freezing this morning so it would be nice to go for a walk but I'm sure I would be on my backside before I got off the deck


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> OH NO! But then they do dry faster in a good stiff breeze.
> That is something that I would do.


Glad I'm not the only one 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I don't think I will be going outside for a day or 2, if I can avoid it, everything is covered in about an inch of ice after the rainstorm last night.
> The sun is shining & it's just at freezing this morning so it would be nice to go for a walk but I'm sure I would be on my backside before I got off the deck


You would definitely do the windmill dance if you went out walking especially with the boot on your foot


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those days were you just want to scream for no particular reason apart from you feel out of sorts well today is my day
> Woke up with such aches in back shoulders and neck that I didn't want to move but had to be at the dentist and walk the dog first so move I did hoping exercise would Make it disappear . No such luck
> Got home thinking coffee and a couch potato sounds nice . No such luck
> Houseful of people , finally gone and I managed not to scream
> Now I'm a couch potato and everyone is on a diet as I'm not moving


Go ahead and scream---it will do you good! I get that way sometimes too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, I love the fingerless mitts.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, I love the fingerless mitts.


Yea, they look really nice (in the English sense). Not at all surprised that mum-out-law loves them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:50 am and I have caught up here now. Good grief all that rain in such a short period of time. I hope it was not near your home.

Caren I like the look of the unforgettable yarns. Glad your MIL to be likes them.

Almost lunch here off I go. Check in later on. Have a good day everyone &#9786;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your sister is definitely a sweetheart and deserves a stress free holiday
> Hope she finds a fantastic job that she loves


I agree, she sounds a wonderful person.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you enjoy it. If meat isn't juicy I just can not swallow it since I had the cancer surgery over 5 years ago (especially pork). This gave me zero problems. I'll definitely be doing it this way again. We had a lot of left overs because I had forgotten to separate a pack of pork chops when I got them so we will be having it again tonight. DH nor I mind leftover especially when they are so good. 


budasha said:


> I'm going to try this. My chops never seem to be tender enough, always a disappointment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True but the alternative to golden age....not ready for that yet. Hope it clears up soon Liz and that it isn't painful. Sending up prayers.


budasha said:


> Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sending you a pm...


flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for your sore eye. I hope it soon will feel lots better and heal completely. I was considering changing my dental insurance to Aflac, got a call from their rep and was told they don't insure anyone for dental insurance over the age of 65. That lets me out for sure. As you said, this golden age thing is a bit tiresome. Fortunately, I have not dropped my Delta Dental and shall keep it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree!


tami_ohio said:


> I would keep putting it out there. Mold can create long lasting health issues!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is a skidoo?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about the sore eye, nothing quite so irritating as sore eyes
> 
> Gwen, I make a similar dish with chicken, rice & mushroom soup. It's good too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> "Eider" that or you made a "fowl" remark! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie That's what I've done . Just about to slip them onto some spare yarn debating wether to add a bit of a pattern or colour as they are only tester ones but if they turn out ok will wear them when walking dog


Are you using your magic loop- I think that is what you like best for tiny, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful, it's been quite a few months, hasn't it?


About 6 months I think!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is a lot of rain in a short period of time. Hope no one was injured. Glad it didn't effect you!


sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL


TNS said:


> One we'll all flock to see :XD:


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking mitts. I love the yarn....in fact I do believe I have some of it too. Have you guys set a date yet?


NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the last missing package will show up soon now, fingers crossed anyhow.


I have major doubts about that one ever showing up- it was another overseas parcel, so would have had it's customs declaration, and as it was jewelry, I don't think the average Indian would have not had the curiosity to look inside. The in between people were Sikh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad I could make you laugh . I m the glass is half full type of person which sometimes annoys my husband but I can't help it . I do try to moan , grumble or be miserable but I can't got a little voice that's says what's the point or there is always someone else worse off . So smile and humour it is
> I'll leave the grumpiness to others
> And on the bright side aches gone and husband is cooking so I'll keep quiet till he's washed up 😄


Good one!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you using your magic loop- I think that is what you like best for tiny, isn't it?


Yes . I'm just going back a few rounds at the moment as I added a pattern but didn't like it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I don't think I will be going outside for a day or 2, if I can avoid it, everything is covered in about an inch of ice after the rainstorm last night.
> The sun is shining & it's just at freezing this morning so it would be nice to go for a walk but I'm sure I would be on my backside before I got off the deck


You must not take the risk- an inch sounds major icing up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes . I'm just going back a few rounds at the moment as I added a pattern but didn't like it


And with something this small it's not a big problem!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So true about things you need to lift your head back for. Sine I had a portion of my neck fused I have the just a time trying to hang the pots/pans from my rack above the kitchen island. Or for that matter getting them down. Love my pot rack but have been mulling over something I could do instead of hanging my cookware.


Cashmeregma said:


> Meeting my DS for lunch today to give him the coat for DIL. I so hope it fits. It is so lovely and at 75% off such a good buy. My dad always told me not to tell anybody what good buys I got and let them think it is that expensive, but I think with us women it is a thing of being more proud of how much we saved. We will meet at a restaurant along the canal as I have 2 appointments today. He is coming from a rehearsal, so will both be fitting it in.
> 
> My neck is gradually loosening up. Thank goodness! So funny the things you can't do when you can't lift your head...like gargling in the morning, etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Enjoy yourself; everyone needs a break so take your's and enjoy it to the fullest. If they know where the kitchen is they can feed themselves.


Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those days were you just want to scream for no particular reason apart from you feel out of sorts well today is my day
> Woke up with such aches in back shoulders and neck that I didn't want to move but had to be at the dentist and walk the dog first so move I did hoping exercise would Make it disappear . No such luck
> Got home thinking coffee and a couch potato sounds nice . No such luck
> Houseful of people , finally gone and I managed not to scream
> Now I'm a couch potato and everyone is on a diet as I'm not moving


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Must get busy on cleaning some today. Went to bed at a fairly reasonable time but still slept 11 hours! Ridiculous right? Anyway, I planned on getting some vacuuming and mopping done and the usual dishes so I need to get busy. All I've done so far is get in a load of wash. Will TTYL; play nice and sending lots of {{{hugs to everyone}}}i.....gwen


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this outfit for Barbie. 
Tulip skirt and top
Lynne Sears....Barbiebasics 


Next pattern is called Valentines dress. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this outfit for Barbie.
> Tulip skirt and top
> Lynne Sears....Barbiebasics
> 
> Next pattern is called Valentines dress. Looking forward to this one.


Our knitting ninja rides again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> 1 shop 2 buy 3 shop 4 buy etc 😄


And REPEAT! LOL!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am still here and keeping up with the news, but our internet is running painfully slowly, so I am reluctant to post much. This is an ongoing problem, to the point that we have decided to up-grade to a fast fibre connection. This will be quite a bit more expensive than our current service, but we hope at least we will not have to spend lengthy periods waiting for data to load. We have to wait until 11th February for the new service to be available, but we hope it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've managed to misplace 2 pachages of straight pins, they have vanished into thin air with Gwen's yarn and Marla's book. I was going to sew, I guess I have to go buy pins before I can do anything else in that area, oh well, finish the sock I am trying to get done I guess.
I had my owners lesson yesterday, that was fun, now I need lessons on how to do different things, but at least now I know the basics of the machine, she said it's fairly bomb proof and I can't do too much damage to it playing around, unless I drop in on cement or throw it across a room. 
:shock: 
We did have an adventure getting the button hole feature to work, but we figured out that it was user error and it always help if the needle has thread in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is a skidoo?


Sorry, should have said snowmobile, skidoo is the original one to come out

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=snowmobile&qpvt=snowmobile&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute is that!


gagesmom said:


> Just finished this outfit for Barbie.
> Tulip skirt and top
> Lynne Sears....Barbiebasics
> 
> Next pattern is called Valentines dress. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....if you find your pins ask them where my yarn is please! I wasin touch with the person that gifted me the yarn and they put me in contact with the store where it was purchased. They had 1 hank of it left so I purchased it and it will be shipped to me tomorrow. If and when the first hank arrives I just have two and if not then oh well.....am still searching though just not as frantically. I still have to take my embroidery machine in to be repaired. Maybe I can get DH to go with me Saturday so I don't have to try to carry it. Crossing my fingers.



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I've managed to misplace 2 pachages of straight pins, they have vanished into thin air with Gwen's yarn and Marla's book. I was going to sew, I guess I have to go buy pins before I can do anything else in that area, oh well, finish the sock I am trying to get done I guess.
> I had my owners lesson yesterday, that was fun, now I need lessons on how to do different things, but at least now I know the basics of the machine, she said it's fairly bomb proof and I can't do too much damage to it playing around, unless I drop in on cement or throw it across a room.
> :shock:
> We did have an adventure getting the button hole feature to work, but we figured out that it was user error and it always help if the needle has thread in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Our knitting ninja rides again!


And superbly too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am still here and keeping up with the news, but our internet is running painfully slowly, so I am reluctant to post much. This is an ongoing problem, to the point that we have decided to up-grade to a fast fibre connection. This will be quite a bit more expensive than our current service, but we hope at least we will not have to spend lengthy periods waiting for data to load. We have to wait until 11th February for the new service to be available, but we hope it will be worth the wait!


I have just cut back by half- because all our prices are going up- I will have 40 gigabytes as opposed to 80 gig. They really wanted me to go up to 'unlimited' but that would be excessive. 
Just over a fortnight to wait- hoping they deliver as they promise, Chris!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope DH can help carry machine.
Daralene, glad DS is enjoying well earned vacation.
Mel, love all your Barbie clothes. Some little girl is going to be super happy.
KathleenDoris, hope your new service is faster.
Went to book club. Back in bed with electric blanket on high. Cloudy and cool so I didn't walk Maya. Partly because by the time I got home from book club and bank it was after1 p.m. and I'd only had a rice cracker for breakfast so needed to eat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....if you find your pins ask them where my yarn is please! I wasin touch with the person that gifted me the yarn and they put me in contact with the store where it was purchased. They had 1 hank of it left so I purchased it and it will be shipped to me tomorrow. If and when the first hank arrives I just have two and if not then oh well.....am still searching though just not as frantically. I still have to take my embroidery machine in to be repaired. Maybe I can get DH to go with me Saturday so I don't have to try to carry it. Crossing my fingers.


Hopefully you will have 2 skeins once it arrives, that will widen the variety of patterns you have to choose from. 
Definitely have DH go and carry for you, you do not need to be lifting and carrying that thing, that is for certain. Hopefully the fix will be quick and inexpensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for your sore eye. I hope it soon will feel lots better and heal completely. I was considering changing my dental insurance to Aflac, got a call from their rep and was told they don't insure anyone for dental insurance over the age of 65. That lets me out for sure. As you said, this golden age thing is a bit tiresome. Fortunately, I have not dropped my Delta Dental and shall keep it.


Strange, when I left my employment at age 55, I had dental insurance for 2 years which they considered would be my retirement age. (very complicated, believe me). Then I no longer had dental insurance. Thank goodness my DH'S medical plan covers me for dental. Otherwise, I'd be in the poor house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:



> Sorry to hear you have an infection , hope it's not to painful and it's gone soon


Not so painful today, the drops seem to help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> "Eider" that or you made a "fowl" remark! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


Wow - that is awful. Too much in too short a time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, ow! I hope you soon start to rid this nasty viral infection. As someone else said on here old age is not for cissies. A {{{gentle hug}}} coming your way right away.


Thanks. I may be old in age but still feel like 
I'm 30. Maybe not quite as agile :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, so sorry to hear about the viral infection that has affected your eye. I hope it isn't too painful and that the medication clears it up quickly.


Thanks, Daralene.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you checked the refrigerator? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry you have misplaced it. Have you checked the Christmas decorations boxes? And think about unusual places where you might have put things when cleaning house for the Christmas company. Perhaps Brantley put it somewhere safe? Give it up to St. Anthony. He will help you find it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Meeting my DS for lunch today to give him the coat for DIL. I so hope it fits. It is so lovely and at 75% off such a good buy. My dad always told me not to tell anybody what good buys I got and let them think it is that expensive, but I think with us women it is a thing of being more proud of how much we saved. We will meet at a restaurant along the canal as I have 2 appointments today. He is coming from a rehearsal, so will both be fitting it in.
> 
> My neck is gradually loosening up. Thank goodness! So funny the things you can't do when you can't lift your head...like gargling in the morning, etc...
> 
> ...


Your sister deserves a nice vacation even though the weather isn't all that great. I didn't know about the bad weather until today. Glad your neck is feel somewhat better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those days were you just want to scream for no particular reason apart from you feel out of sorts well today is my day
> Woke up with such aches in back shoulders and neck that I didn't want to move but had to be at the dentist and walk the dog first so move I did hoping exercise would Make it disappear . No such luck
> Got home thinking coffee and a couch potato sounds nice . No such luck
> Houseful of people , finally gone and I managed not to scream
> Now I'm a couch potato and everyone is on a diet as I'm not moving


I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wishing you the best on your 50th daralene - have a great night out. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I want to thank all of you for the lovely remarks on our upcoming 50th anniversary. It always makes celebrating so much more fun sharing it with my friends on here. I know the internet has a lot of negatives, but this is one real positive where we have actually met each other, even coming from other countries - England and Australia, and from far distances here in the US. Exciting to think I might get meet Kate. Actually, it is positive if all goes as planned. I will be filling her in on our schedule as I get it. Can't wait. I have Netflix DVD's arriving about Scotland so I can become familiar with the country, and then I have Julie and Kate to give me tips!!!
> 
> Oh yes, I was going to start knitting again wasn't I!! :XD: :XD: :XD: I will have to do like some of you and just read and not comment so I can get through.
> 
> Have been having trouble getting on the computer as DH has a music program and is spending all his time writing music for the upcoming trips. Also, it is very, very slow. When I did finally get time on it I gave up as got a few key stokes in and it would circle for 20 min. Better today. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True but the alternative to golden age....not ready for that yet. Hope it clears up soon Liz and that it isn't painful. Sending up prayers.


Thanks, Gwenie. It feels better today. Drops must be doing their work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is a skidoo?


Snowmobile, in case someone hasn't answered. Not my favourite mode of transportation.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Darn, I finished my slippers and meant to take a photo before taking them to my SIL. I did the Easy Slippers for Beginners from Sue's CrochetandKnitting.com

http://www.crochetandknitting.com

They turned out a little larger than I thought but that's okay.

Off to cleanup the kitchen.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have read so little again this week. Yesterday I was in so much pain towards the end of the work day so DS#1 took Matthew to art class and brought him home. I went to bed early and I am getting ready to do so again tonight. I have been very busy for the past few weeks. I am thinking that I will go to a visitation Friday evening for a coworker's son who passed away on Tuesday. He was only 39 years old and has a 2,3 and 7? year old children.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I have read so little again this week. Yesterday I was in so much pain towards the end of the work day so DS#1 took Matthew to art class and brought him home. I went to bed early and I am getting ready to do so again tonight. I have been very busy for the past few weeks. I am thinking that I will go to a visitation Friday evening for a coworker's son who passed away on Tuesday. He was only 39 years old and has a 2,3 and 7? year old children.


Pacer, you need to take care of yourself, before you collapse. I hope you are soon feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"trivia a day" --- sam



budasha said:


> And where did you get this info we can't live without?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do both but buy more online. ellen has beautiful yarn but i think sometimes she is way overpriced. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thanks, Sam. Hope you find some bargains too. Do you shop online or just at your local yarn store?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that man is definitely a keeper. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Glad I could make you laugh . I m the glass is half full type of person which sometimes annoys my husband but I can't help it . I do try to moan , grumble or be miserable but I can't got a little voice that's says what's the point or there is always someone else worse off . So smile and humour it is
> I'll leave the grumpiness to others
> And on the bright side aches gone and husband is cooking so I'll keep quiet till he's washed up 😄


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and posting the Valentines dress. This pattern made me crazy. I tinked twice and frogged back so far. Finally I got it to work. Thankfully. Going to bed early tonight as Gage is going to school tomorrow and I am prepared to go into battle if necessary with the school if necessary. Also have a counseling app that tomorrow at 10am. Had to cancelled the last one 2 weeks ago as Greg and Gage were both sick. 

Hope everyone has a good night.&#128564;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not so painful today, the drops seem to help.


Glad to hear that, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Pacer, you need to take care of yourself, before you collapse. I hope you are soon feeling better.


I agree with Mary, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up and posting the Valentines dress. This pattern made me crazy. I tinked twice and frogged back so far. Finally I got it to work. Thankfully. Going to bed early tonight as Gage is going to school tomorrow and I am prepared to go into battle if necessary with the school if necessary. Also have a counseling app that tomorrow at 10am. Had to cancelled the last one 2 weeks ago as Greg and Gage were both sick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.😴


Hope all goes well, especially at school.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did she ever make clear what she is going to do with the shop? I agree se was a bit high in prices.



thewren said:


> i do both but buy more online. ellen has beautiful yarn but i think sometimes she is way overpriced. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love, love, love the Valentine dress! Will keep you in my thoughts and prayer as you go to the school tomorrow.


gagesmom said:


> Caught up and posting the Valentines dress. This pattern made me crazy. I tinked twice and frogged back so far. Finally I got it to work. Thankfully. Going to bed early tonight as Gage is going to school tomorrow and I am prepared to go into battle if necessary with the school if necessary. Also have a counseling app that tomorrow at 10am. Had to cancelled the last one 2 weeks ago as Greg and Gage were both sick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.😴


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love, love, love the Valentine dress! Will keep you in my thoughts and prayer as you go to the school tomorrow.


Me to, Melody. I hope the counselling goes well too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I've managed to misplace 2 pachages of straight pins, they have vanished into thin air with Gwen's yarn and Marla's book. I was going to sew, I guess I have to go buy pins before I can do anything else in that area, oh well, finish the sock I am trying to get done I guess.
> I had my owners lesson yesterday, that was fun, now I need lessons on how to do different things, but at least now I know the basics of the machine, she said it's fairly bomb proof and I can't do too much damage to it playing around, unless I drop in on cement or throw it across a room.
> :shock:
> We did have an adventure getting the button hole feature to work, but we figured out that it was user error and it always help if the needle has thread in it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :mrgreen:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up and posting the Valentines dress. This pattern made me crazy. I tinked twice and frogged back so far. Finally I got it to work. Thankfully. Going to bed early tonight as Gage is going to school tomorrow and I am prepared to go into battle if necessary with the school if necessary. Also have a counseling app that tomorrow at 10am. Had to cancelled the last one 2 weeks ago as Greg and Gage were both sick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.😴


WOW  Fancy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie - yay for parcels turning up.
> 
> Cashmere - enjoy Friday night
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Must be the week of the lost things my granddaughter had my tape measure that button closes and I've looked everywhere for it . Didn't know it had legs to walk &#128563;
Can someone tell me what SO is? Is it son
I have caught a cold from someone sure makes me more tired hope it leaves as fast as it has come.
Sonja I really like the little dress and sweater 
I like the colours of the fingerless mitts
The new Barbie dresses are nice


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

SO means Significant Other, ie partner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


I am so glad you are ok! That's a lot of rain in one hour!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My name us Caren and I buy yarn and beads knitting neddles and crochet hooks... ☺☺


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


Very pretty. I love the colors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those days were you just want to scream for no particular reason apart from you feel out of sorts well today is my day
> Woke up with such aches in back shoulders and neck that I didn't want to move but had to be at the dentist and walk the dog first so move I did hoping exercise would Make it disappear . No such luck
> Got home thinking coffee and a couch potato sounds nice . No such luck
> Houseful of people , finally gone and I managed not to scream
> Now I'm a couch potato and everyone is on a diet as I'm not moving


Ouch. Hope the pain is gone by now. And that someone else did the cooking and clean up for you. That was me yesterday, though I wasn't ready to scream. It was getting pretty bad by the time I went to bed. DH was kind enough to give me a bit of a massage. He knows how that shoulder gets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad I could make you laugh . I m the glass is half full type of person which sometimes annoys my husband but I can't help it . I do try to moan , grumble or be miserable but I can't got a little voice that's says what's the point or there is always someone else worse off . So smile and humour it is
> I'll leave the grumpiness to others
> And on the bright side aches gone and husband is cooking so I'll keep quiet till he's washed up 😄


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I don't think I will be going outside for a day or 2, if I can avoid it, everything is covered in about an inch of ice after the rainstorm last night.
> The sun is shining & it's just at freezing this morning so it would be nice to go for a walk but I'm sure I would be on my backside before I got off the deck


Definitely stay in! Especially with the boot on your foot. That makes it even easier to slip. We don't want you to hurt yourself again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So true about things you need to lift your head back for. Sine I had a portion of my neck fused I have the just a time trying to hang the pots/pans from my rack above the kitchen island. Or for that matter getting them down. Love my pot rack but have been mulling over something I could do instead of hanging my cookware.


Can you have Brantley rig you a pulley system so you can still easily use the pot rack? Or drop it down a few inches on a fancy chain?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this outfit for Barbie.
> Tulip skirt and top
> Lynne Sears....Barbiebasics
> 
> Next pattern is called Valentines dress. Looking forward to this one.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....if you find your pins ask them where my yarn is please! I wasin touch with the person that gifted me the yarn and they put me in contact with the store where it was purchased. They had 1 hank of it left so I purchased it and it will be shipped to me tomorrow. If and when the first hank arrives I just have two and if not then oh well.....am still searching though just not as frantically. I still have to take my embroidery machine in to be repaired. Maybe I can get DH to go with me Saturday so I don't have to try to carry it. Crossing my fingers.


If I replace a missing item, the missing item usually shows up, so you should be good! Glad you could get the last available. Hope you and DH can take your machine in Saturday. And that it is an easy, inexpensive fix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not so painful today, the drops seem to help.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read so little again this week. Yesterday I was in so much pain towards the end of the work day so DS#1 took Matthew to art class and brought him home. I went to bed early and I am getting ready to do so again tonight. I have been very busy for the past few weeks. I am thinking that I will go to a visitation Friday evening for a coworker's son who passed away on Tuesday. He was only 39 years old and has a 2,3 and 7? year old children.


I am so sorry you are in pain. Hope it is soon gone. Sorry about your coworker's son.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Must be the week of the lost things my granddaughter had my tape measure that button closes and I've looked everywhere for it . Didn't know it had legs to walk 😳
> Can someone tell me what SO is? Is it son
> I have caught a cold from someone sure makes me more tired hope it leaves as fast as it has come.
> Sonja I really like the little dress and sweater
> ...


SO = significant other or girl friend/boyfriend of long standing

I hope your cold is gone very quickly. You sure didn't need that. Hope your tape measure turns up soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is going to stay where she is for two years - then will make a decision on whether she opens it up elsewhere or closes completely. personally i can't see her without the shop so i am thinking it will open up elsewhere. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Did she ever make clear what she is going to do with the shop? I agree se was a bit high in prices.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I/we didn't do much today. I did dishes and cooked dinner. DD Amber stopped with Damien and Arriana to borrow folding chairs for Arriana's birthday party on Saturday. Arriana is 2 tomorrow! I can't believe she is already 2! Oh, what a little pistol! I think she is going to be a handful. If she gets something in her head, look out, because she is determined she is going to do/have whatever it is! They stayed for supper. She helped make biscuits. She wanted to hold one of the bunnies. Mommy helped. With the biscuits and the bunny. I sat on the love seat since Arriana was in my recliner rocking. I seldom do so, as I sink in it! I forgot. I said oops! I'm not going to get up easy. Arriana hops out of my chair and says I help! And grabs my finger. Like tiny little her is going to get my big butt up! LOL! I just wiggled to the edge and stayed there until it was time for them to leave. Damien had a Dr. appointment after school. I think something with a gastroentrologist. He has had issues since birth being able to "go". Dr. thought he was malnourished until he heard that Grandpa and an uncle are stick thin, grandpa almost skin and bone, but that is partly do to some medical issues he has. And my DH was very thin until he quit smoking 15 years ago. I got a little concerned at the supper table, as his hands were a little blue and quite cool. Amber said he has been having that happen. Tho the palms get blue from the dye in his jeans that are still fading. I told him to make sure he wears his gloves when he goes out every time, even if he doesn't think he needs them. Half an hour later his hands were fine. My aunt has reynauds, so I am a little concerned. DD will mention it to the Dr. 

After the kids left, I got out a couple of skeins of Caron One Pounder yarn in a sort of emerald green and a dark red that I bought to make Christmas stockings with, and DH helped me wind them into cakes. I can only wind about 4 oz. per cake on my winder. It is so much easier for me to work with that way. I then went online and printed some knitting graph paper and an alphabet so I can graph out everyone's names. Now I have to decide if I am going to do the stockings all one color with the names in white, or if I am going to do them like I did Damien's and put wide stripes in them. I don't have any off white, so if the craft store doesn't have it, I guess it will be solid colors, with white for the names, as I have regular white left from when I made Arriana a sweater last fall. Which I need to take out the bottom ribbing and make it longer. The rest fits, though the sleeves will be 3/4, but DD likes them that way.

I think it is bed time. 11:16, and I am still sleeping long hours, and have knitting group tomorrow, and Amber, Arriana and I go to breakfast first. Hugs and prayers for all. Good night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad I'm not the only one 😄


 :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not a pulley system - i can see the rope slip and our gwen on the floor under all the pots and pans plus the pot rack. not a pretty picture. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Can you have Brantley rig you a pulley system so you can still easily use the pot rack? Or drop it down a few inches on a fancy chain?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is going to stay where she is for two years - then will make a decision on whether she opens it up elsewhere or closes completely. personally i can't see her without the shop so i am thinking it will open up elsewhere. --- sam


She is going to have one heck of a huge job packing it up and moving unless she can sell a lot in a short time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those days were you just want to scream for no particular reason apart from you feel out of sorts well today is my day
> Woke up with such aches in back shoulders and neck that I didn't want to move but had to be at the dentist and walk the dog first so move I did hoping exercise would Make it disappear . No such luck
> Got home thinking coffee and a couch potato sounds nice . No such luck
> Houseful of people , finally gone and I managed not to scream
> Now I'm a couch potato and everyone is on a diet as I'm not moving


Yep, go ahead and give a yell, startles DH if he's home watching tv and the dogs all look at me like I've lost my mind, but it does relieve a great deal of pressure.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> not a pulley system - i can see the rope slip and our gwen on the floor under all the pots and pans plus the pot rack. not a pretty picture. --- sam


Perhaps one with a limited drop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I go for night, I really must tell you all about a wonderful sock book I found at the library. Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salpedar. These are a wonderful construction, done in the round, starting center sole and working up. I am making myself a plain purple pair. Do have to fix cuff on 1st sock as it isn't lose enough. Will undo and add more yarn and redo after I finish 2nd sock.
> 
> Also, I have spoken to Shirley (Designer1234) and she is back to running workshops, the first one late February called Dishcloth Sweater.


That sounds like a good sock book, Marla was at Brown Sheep with the lady she works for and bought me Cat Bordhi's New Pathways for Sock Knitters book one, it has several patterns I'll have to try. 
Can't wait to see your socks finished. 
Wonderful that Shirley is back to the workshops, thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I go for night, I really must tell you all about a wonderful sock book I found at the library. Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salpedar. These are a wonderful construction, done in the round, starting center sole and working up. I am making myself a plain purple pair. Do have to fix cuff on 1st sock as it isn't lose enough. Will undo and add more yarn and redo after I finish 2nd sock.
> 
> Also, I have spoken to Shirley (Designer1234) and she is back to running workshops, the first one late February called Dishcloth Sweater.


That sounds like a good sock book, Marla was at Brown Sheep with the lady she works for and bought me Cat Bordhi's New Pathways for Sock Knitters book one, it has several patterns I'll have to try. 
Can't wait to see your socks finished. 
Wonderful that Shirley is back to the workshops, thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


Oh my, that is a lot of water, glad you are dry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


Caren, those are fantastic, both the solid color and the beautifully dyed ones, they will look wonderful on the two of you. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Strange, when I left my employment at age 55, I had dental insurance for 2 years which they considered would be my retirement age. (very complicated, believe me). Then I no longer had dental insurance. Thank goodness my DH'S medical plan covers me for dental. Otherwise, I'd be in the poor house.


When I left work I could pay to continue my insurance that covers dental, prescriptions, ambulance, etc it's expensive by the month but I added up all our prescriptions & dental for a year & it really only cost about $300/yr over what we use now & that's without them paying for things like my boot so I think it's worthwhile. Blue cross was cheaper when I retired but wouldn't cover any drugs we were already taking so would have cost more in the end


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read so little again this week. Yesterday I was in so much pain towards the end of the work day so DS#1 took Matthew to art class and brought him home. I went to bed early and I am getting ready to do so again tonight. I have been very busy for the past few weeks. I am thinking that I will go to a visitation Friday evening for a coworker's son who passed away on Tuesday. He was only 39 years old and has a 2,3 and 7? year old children.


Sorry you aren't feeling well,
Sad for your friend to lose her son so young.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want this car. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/mercedes-benz-sls-amg-tunnel.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, sorry to hear about the sore eye, nothing quite so irritating as sore eyes
> 
> Gwen, I make a similar dish with chicken, rice & mushroom soup. It's good too.
> 
> ...


I do miss snowmachining, maybe one day I'll have to talk DH into getting one, but we really don't get enough snow here to use it more than a couple hours, we'd have to haul it out to someplace up north to play on it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


Oh my, that's a new one on me, never heard of that before, but I'm glad they got you meds, hopefully they work quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm hoping for the sale of the century. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> She is going to have one heck of a huge job packing it up and moving unless she can sell a lot in a short time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and it is pitch dark outside. The wind picked up earlier and it is blowing fairly hard out there.
> 
> The dr did a swab to check for whooping cough, just to rule it out. Also she sent us for a chest xray. Neither the vlinic doctor or the pharmacist gave us proper directions on taking the puffers. So I was giving them to him in the opposite order they were meant to be taken.😕 also she gave me a note to hand in saying that Gage needs to be nearer his puffer. So I am going to discuss with them it being kept at the teachers desk. There is also something called Ryan's law. Named after a boy who was asthmatic and died as a result of not being able to get his puffers in time. So if the school wants to be asinine about I will bring that up.
> 
> Gage is curled up in my bed on my phone watching videos. He has had a mug of chicken broth since getting home. He has lost 3 pounds since Wednesday when he was weighed at the clinic. So he will likely be here with me tomorrow.


I'm so glad that the doc got you in and got tests and xrays taken, hopefully it hasn't developed into anything more than it was and he'll recover quickly. Yes, they certainly should have given you written instructions on the puffer use, but glad this doc gave you a note for school that he has to be close to it, hopefully they listen to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well, I was 20, so that tells you my age. :XD: :XD: :XD:


And still looking lovely! Congrats on your weight loss, 24 lbs is great.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

martina said:


> SO means Significant Other, ie partner.


Thanks should of know but had a brain freeze I guess


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> weren't the first settlers criminals sent there by the english court system? --- sam


Yes- for terrible crimes like stealing a loaf of bread or poaching a rabbit to feed the family. The more serious crimes wouldn't get transprtaion as they would have been executed instead. Of course there were really rough types sa well- not all of them were simply desperate to survive.
But South Australia is the only state to be able to claim that we are not a convict state. All our settlers have been free settlers. A few escapees but not many as getting here was hard work. 
Australian history is renown for a number of well known bushrangers but South Australia appears to have only had one- and one with a difference as well! The ostrich statue referred to here is in Meningie the town where David grew up.
http://coorongcountry.com.au/coorong-bushranger/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved that - i can just see him riding an ostrich and brandishing his pistols at some unsuspecting traveler. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yes- for terrible crimes like stealing a loaf of bread or poaching a rabbit to feed the family. The more serious crimes wouldn't get transprtaion as they would have been executed instead. Of course there were really rough types sa well- not all of them were simply desperate to survive.
> But South Australia is the only state to be able to claim that we are not a convict state. All our settlers have been free settlers. A few escapees but not many as getting here was hard work.
> Australian history is renown for a number of well known bushrangers but South Australia appears to have only had one- and one with a difference as well! The ostrich statue referred to here is in Meningie the town where David grew up.
> http://coorongcountry.com.au/coorong-bushranger/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 6pm here and it is pitch dark outside. The wind picked up earlier and it is blowing fairly hard out there.
> 
> The dr did a swab to check for whooping cough, just to rule it out. Also she sent us for a chest xray. Neither the vlinic doctor or the pharmacist gave us proper directions on taking the puffers. So I was giving them to him in the opposite order they were meant to be taken.😕 also she gave me a note to hand in saying that Gage needs to be nearer his puffer. So I am going to discuss with them it being kept at the teachers desk. There is also something called Ryan's law. Named after a boy who was asthmatic and died as a result of not being able to get his puffers in time. So if the school wants to be asinine about I will bring that up.
> 
> Gage is curled up in my bed on my phone watching videos. He has had a mug of chicken broth since getting home. He has lost 3 pounds since Wednesday when he was weighed at the clinic. So he will likely be here with me tomorrow.


Now that the school have a letter from the doctor they shouldn't stop the puffers being accessible (does he only need one at school?). Wonder if they both thought he had had puffers before that they didn't expalin what order to use them in? Certainly should have checked with you as either they knew his history and so that he hadn't used them before or didn't know his history in which case they ashould have asked.
Hopefully the right order will help.
Thought they would check for Whopping Cough- always a concern with a cough like that. It is on the rise here again- a few days ago I heard there had already been 73 cases this year in South Australia- it was over 3 a day at that time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


Oh dear, not fun. Wonder if it was part of why you felt so down the other day? on top of other things


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> No she didn't which I thought she might have.
> I am keeping him home tomorrow.
> The dr was flabbergasted by the fact that they never gave directions for inhalers.
> I will be in contact with the school tomorrow about his work.


They really want to know what is happening before they start antibiotics so they can be sure they will be likely to work.

If they can't work out what the issue is I would bring up the mould as respiratory is the most likely way a problem will show. But at this point look for more usual causes keeping the mould in mind as it can hang about for a long time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Before I go for night, I really must tell you all about a wonderful sock book I found at the library. Solefull Socks, Knitting from the Ground Up by Betty Salpedar. These are a wonderful construction, done in the round, starting center sole and working up. I am making myself a plain purple pair. Do have to fix cuff on 1st sock as it isn't lose enough. Will undo and add more yarn and redo after I finish 2nd sock.
> 
> Also, I have spoken to Shirley (Designer1234) and she is back to running workshops, the first one late February called Dishcloth Sweater.


They are nice socks- have made one pair but it sold so I don't know how it would go in a shoe.When I get access to my knitting books again I do want to find time to do more of them.
I love doing socks from other directions like these. It is fun to see them work out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I know I have been saying we badly needed rain but my goodness we had around 6 inches in an hour today! All good where I am, no damage but just have a look at these.....


That's worse than what we got a few days ago.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> This is amazing. I was just thinking of you a few days ago and here you are posting. So nice to see you and thank you for letting me know that but so sorry you lost your yarn. The company is Loveknitting. They have lovely yarn and I am so hoping they reply and let me know something, but I imagine their lives are nightmares right now if this is happening to them and other stores.
> 
> How are you and what kind of travels have you been up to???


I know plenty of people here who use Love Knitting- and don't have problems so you should be OK eventually. I would have done but I am trying to be sensible- also with our dollar as it is yarn is getting expensive to buy. But I have enough to get by for a long time so I really don't need to buy any (well occasionally for a specific project).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Darlene Happy Annivesary and have a lovely night away. Congrats on 50 years together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I don't think I will be going outside for a day or 2, if I can avoid it, everything is covered in about an inch of ice after the rainstorm last night.
> The sun is shining & it's just at freezing this morning so it would be nice to go for a walk but I'm sure I would be on my backside before I got off the deck


Ans with a bung foot already not worth the risk. What better excuse than to stay in and knit- or quilt maybe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I've managed to misplace 2 pachages of straight pins, they have vanished into thin air with Gwen's yarn and Marla's book. I was going to sew, I guess I have to go buy pins before I can do anything else in that area, oh well, finish the sock I am trying to get done I guess.
> I had my owners lesson yesterday, that was fun, now I need lessons on how to do different things, but at least now I know the basics of the machine, she said it's fairly bomb proof and I can't do too much damage to it playing around, unless I drop in on cement or throw it across a room.
> :shock:
> We did have an adventure getting the button hole feature to work, but we figured out that it was user error and it always help if the needle has thread in it.


Like switching on electrical appliances always helps   
Throw it across the room should take enough effort to make you think before you doit so it should be safe. Well unless you take it for a walk of course. And you may think it could do with some exercise one day. :-D


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I've managed to misplace 2 pachages of straight pins, they have vanished into thin air with Gwen's yarn and Marla's book.


They have all gone to join the biros (ballpoint pens) and scissors from our house which are in biro heaven......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not so painful today, the drops seem to help.


Whatever you do don't stop them before the time is up just becuase they feel better. Tha tis when it gets hard to remember to take them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> They have all gone to join the biros (ballpoint pens) and scissors from our house which are in biro heaven......


Now if your pens are anything like ours they have simply gone on a holiday and will all return at once and become a nuscience soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read so little again this week. Yesterday I was in so much pain towards the end of the work day so DS#1 took Matthew to art class and brought him home. I went to bed early and I am getting ready to do so again tonight. I have been very busy for the past few weeks. I am thinking that I will go to a visitation Friday evening for a coworker's son who passed away on Tuesday. He was only 39 years old and has a 2,3 and 7? year old children.


How horrid for the poor kids and their Mum. Was it unexpected?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I/we didn't do much today. I did dishes and cooked dinner. DD Amber stopped with Damien and Arriana to borrow folding chairs for Arriana's birthday party on Saturday. Arriana is 2 tomorrow! I can't believe she is already 2! Oh, what a little pistol! I think she is going to be a handful. If she gets something in her head, look out, because she is determined she is going to do/have whatever it is! They stayed for supper. She helped make biscuits. She wanted to hold one of the bunnies. Mommy helped. With the biscuits and the bunny. I sat on the love seat since Arriana was in my recliner rocking. I seldom do so, as I sink in it! I forgot. I said oops! I'm not going to get up easy. Arriana hops out of my chair and says I help! And grabs my finger. Like tiny little her is going to get my big butt up! LOL! I just wiggled to the edge and stayed there until it was time for them to leave. Damien had a Dr. appointment after school. I think something with a gastroentrologist. He has had issues since birth being able to "go". Dr. thought he was malnourished until he heard that Grandpa and an uncle are stick thin, grandpa almost skin and bone, but that is partly do to some medical issues he has. And my DH was very thin until he quit smoking 15 years ago. I got a little concerned at the supper table, as his hands were a little blue and quite cool. Amber said he has been having that happen. Tho the palms get blue from the dye in his jeans that are still fading. I told him to make sure he wears his gloves when he goes out every time, even if he doesn't think he needs them. Half an hour later his hands were fine. My aunt has reynauds, so I am a little concerned. DD will mention it to the Dr.
> 
> After the kids left, I got out a couple of skeins of Caron One Pounder yarn in a sort of emerald green and a dark red that I bought to make Christmas stockings with, and DH helped me wind them into cakes. I can only wind about 4 oz. per cake on my winder. It is so much easier for me to work with that way. I then went online and printed some knitting graph paper and an alphabet so I can graph out everyone's names. Now I have to decide if I am going to do the stockings all one color with the names in white, or if I am going to do them like I did Damien's and put wide stripes in them. I don't have any off white, so if the craft store doesn't have it, I guess it will be solid colors, with white for the names, as I have regular white left from when I made Arriana a sweater last fall. Which I need to take out the bottom ribbing and make it longer. The rest fits, though the sleeves will be 3/4, but DD likes them that way.
> 
> I think it is bed time. 11:16, and I am still sleeping long hours, and have knitting group tomorrow, and Amber, Arriana and I go to breakfast first. Hugs and prayers for all. Good night.


2 already! Maybe she will be like Vicky- a real handful at 1- remember saying to Mum I hated to think what she would be like at 2 if she was like this now. At 2 I could reason with her so she was an easy two year old!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> 2 already! Maybe she will be like Vicky- a real handful at 1- remember saying to Mum I hated to think what she would be like at 2 if she was like this now. At 2 I could reason with her so she was an easy two year old!


We've got one of those too. You'd never guess it from this photo, but she can sure kick up a fuss. The older DGD turns 4 in a couple of weeks and the DGS turns 7 on the 7th.

We're going to see a professional theater group perform Hello Moon as a group birthday celebration-family get together.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I hope you're feeling better now.


I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Pacer, you need to take care of yourself, before you collapse. I hope you are soon feeling better.


I too hope you feel better soon Mary 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- for terrible crimes like stealing a loaf of bread or poaching a rabbit to feed the family. The more serious crimes wouldn't get transprtaion as they would have been executed instead. Of course there were really rough types sa well- not all of them were simply desperate to survive.
> But South Australia is the only state to be able to claim that we are not a convict state. All our settlers have been free settlers. A few escapees but not many as getting here was hard work.
> Australian history is renown for a number of well known bushrangers but South Australia appears to have only had one- and one with a difference as well! The ostrich statue referred to here is in Meningie the town where David grew up.
> http://coorongcountry.com.au/coorong-bushranger/


What an odd character!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that man is definitely a keeper. --- sam


So you mean I have to keep him . Darn I thought I could give him back think I've had him long enough :XD: 
Sure should have read the small print on that marriage certificate 37 years ago :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Me to, Melody. I hope the counselling goes well too.


Got my fingers crossed Mel that you have no problems with the school and hope Gage has a good day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


Glad you're feeling better, but from my layman's point of view does sound a worry about DS#1.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


yOu said it was finsihed quicker- wonder if it was too fast? Or just co-incidence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've got one of those too. You'd never guess it from this photo, but she can sure kick up a fuss. The older DGD turns 4 in a couple of weeks and the DGS turns 7 on the 7th.
> 
> We're going to see a professional theater group perform Hello Moon as a group birthday celebration-family get together.


funny, I would have said you can see the mischief in their eyes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Must be the week of the lost things my granddaughter had my tape measure that button closes and I've looked everywhere for it . Didn't know it had legs to walk 😳
> Can someone tell me what SO is? Is it son
> I have caught a cold from someone sure makes me more tired hope it leaves as fast as it has come.
> Sonja I really like the little dress and sweater
> ...


Thank you Jackie 
I hope your cold leaves as fast as it came to . 
Have you been knitting or crocheting ( is that a word ) anything lately ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've got one of those too. You'd never guess it from this photo, but she can sure kick up a fuss. The older DGD turns 4 in a couple of weeks and the DGS turns 7 on the 7th.
> 
> We're going to see a professional theater group perform Hello Moon as a group birthday celebration-family get together.


They are so cute , love the grin , 
Hope you all have a great time at the theatre
My nieces birthday the 7th too would have also been her mums ( my sister )


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> yOu said it was finsihed quicker- wonder if it was too fast? Or just co-incidence.


I'm thinking it started before the chemo , when he started coughing up blood . Will see how he goes on the plus side the doctor took a sample from when he was coughing up blood just to be sure and phoned him to let him know that there was no infection


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

TNS said:


> They have all gone to join the biros (ballpoint pens) and scissors from our house which are in biro heaven......


I have misplaced the power cord and bobbins to my embroidery machine. Replaced the cord so expect to find the old one soon. I have one bobbin so that is enough for now. I so hate it when I hide things from myself. Gives me courage to know that I am not the only one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have misplaced the power cord and bobbins to my embroidery machine. Replaced the cord so expect to find the old one soon. I have one bobbin so that is enough for now. I so hate it when I hide things from myself. Gives me courage to know that I am not the only one.


Certainly not- I am down to one bobbin myself- others in box unknown.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> I have misplaced the power cord and bobbins to my embroidery machine. Replaced the cord so expect to find the old one soon. I have one bobbin so that is enough for now. I so hate it when I hide things from myself. Gives me courage to know that I am not the only one.


We put things away in safe places . So safe even we don't know where they are :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


Sorry to hear you feel yuck Kate . Hope it's gone soon and that you and Luke can take a long nap


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


Sorry to hear this Kate, do you think it may have been the cold winds of Aviemore and Cairngorm?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking it started before the chemo , when he started coughing up blood . Will see how he goes on the plus side the doctor took a sample from when he was coughing up blood just to be sure and phoned him to let him know that there was no infection


I did wonder whether that might cause any problems. But they knew and checked it out so the should have known what they were doing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


Hope you are feeling better soon. And have the energy to cope with Luke- especially if he is going to be difficult.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly not- I am down to one bobbin myself- others in box unknown.


And I put two special teaspoons somewhere safe....... Also did this with important documents which only turned up after I'd gone through a great rigmarole getting certified copies to replace them. (Now, where are these?.....)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear this Kate, do you think it may have been the cold winds of Aviemore and Cairngorm?


Think it's more likely to be something from Luke! He had a raspy voice for a few days last week and he was a bit cranky....now I can appreciate how he was feeling! Up on my feet now ( well not really, I was, but now I'm in bed with Luke!) and the paracetamol are beginning to do their work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon. And have the energy to cope with Luke- especially if he is going to be difficult.


He's asleep beside me now and when I waken him we'll only have time for a quick lunch before he goes to nursery for most of the afternoon. He is still a bit reluctant to actually go in (although he gets in the car, and goes into the cloakroom to take off his coat and change his shoes with no problems) but no crying, just holding back a bit, and they assure me that he is fine whilst he's there. I'm sure he'll soon be skipping in as he eventually did at his old nursery. He's very much a mummy's boy and I think it's a shame that she is working 5 days as I think he needs her.....but I wouldn't dare say so! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> He's asleep beside me now and when I waken him we'll only have time for a quick lunch before he goes to nursery for most of the afternoon. He is still a bit reluctant to actually go in (although he gets in the car, and goes into the cloakroom to take off his coat and change his shoes with no problems) but no crying, just holding back a bit, and they assure me that he is fine whilst he's there. I'm sure he'll soon be skipping in as he eventually did at his old nursery. He's very much a mummy's boy and I think it's a shame that she is working 5 days as I think he needs her.....but I wouldn't dare say so! :shock:


My youngest was like that always a bit reluctant to go in , but when any of us went back to pick him up he was always happily playing or doing something 
He to was / is a mummy' s boy never wanted me to leave , then as a teenager he went through a stage of pretending I wasn't there in the school hall funny to watch as his friends would all wave as they saw me 
Can your DIL not take time off and go back full time when he goes to school ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And I put two special teaspoons somewhere safe....... Also did this with important documents which only turned up after I'd gone through a great rigmarole getting certified copies to replace them. (Now, where are these?.....)


I have that in vast quantities still- because of the move- but it is working well being in the small bedroom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Think it's more likely to be something from Luke! He had a raspy voice for a few days last week and he was a bit cranky....now I can appreciate how he was feeling! Up on my feet now ( well not really, I was, but now I'm in bed with Luke!) and the paracetamol are beginning to do their work!


mmmm, that is probably it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


Hoping that in time, he does bounce back. So sorry to hear this; sending hugs and saying prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking it started before the chemo , when he started coughing up blood . Will see how he goes on the plus side the doctor took a sample from when he was coughing up blood just to be sure and phoned him to let him know that there was no infection


That's good-take hope in the good news. Hope he's resting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


I know how that goes to have to adjudicate between grandpa and the kids. Hope you feel better real soon and are able to get a good snuggle and nap in with Luke.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daughter's test results are in - Ferrintin level of 4.7 when normal range is 11 to 30. She's been referred to a GI specialist and suggested to get a colonoscopy. I asked her to see if they'd do a blood occult test first which would at least guide them. She's at least quit training like a fiend for a tri-athalon and is taking supplements and I have her drinking spinach smoothies and will make up a bunch of chick pea, bean and lentil salads and soups for her this weekend to have during the week. She's says the non-stop headache is finally gone and that she's going a bit better. Hope she reacts well to the supplements. Thanks for the prayers, but think we're still in need of them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, so sorry to hear this chemo round is taking such a toll on your son. Hope he isn't getting anything that's going around. Wishing for a complete recovery for him and renewed strength.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daughter's test results are in - Ferrintin level of 4.7 when normal range is 11 to 30. She's been referred to a GI specialist and suggested to get a colonoscopy. I asked her to see if they'd do a blood occult test first which would at least guide them. She's at least quit training like a fiend for a tri-athalon and is taking supplements and I have her drinking spinach smoothies and will make up a bunch of chick pea, bean and lentil salads and soups for her this weekend to have during the week. She's says the non-stop headache is finally gone and that she's going a bit better. Hope she reacts well to the supplements. Thanks for the prayers, but think we're still in need of them.


Will keep praying Jeanette , at least the headache is gone but I would think that you and your daughter are still worrying , try to think positive thoughts 💐


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, so sorry to hear this chemo round is taking such a toll on your son. Hope he isn't getting anything that's going around. Wishing for a complete recovery for him and renewed strength.


He's still in bed which is unusual for him as he's an early morning person like me but apparently he's had a rubbish night and got stomach pains


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, have a wonderful lunch with your son. Wish my children ( good heavens they are 46, 51 and 54, but they'll always be my children) lived close enough to have lunch.
> Liz, so sorry about your eye. Hope it heals quickly and pain subsides.


We had to move all the way back from Germany and take quite a pay-cut to be near them. We would have been living in Vienna or Graz, Austria, but thankfully the people there understood about us wanting to be with family. It has been worth it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> I heard on the radio today that some experts think that these particular whales use communication sounds at the same frequencies as some of the submarines and navy vessels and think that these are interfering with their normal calls, making them confused. As five have now beached around UK, it seems it's a possibility. Very sad what we are doing to these magnificent beasts.


I agree. Heartbreaking. There are strong positives to all our technology and it seems to be a rule that with strong positives come strong negatives. Each piece of the puzzle plays its part with the toxins and the military also. Such wondrous and amazing whales lost again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came to my inbox from mjs- some amazing images:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35300384?ns_mchannel=email&ns_source=inxmail_newsletter&ns_campaign=bbcnewsmagazine_news__&ns_linkname=na&ns_fee=0


Some of the best I have seen. Did bring shivers with the ones of the sharks, but just wondrous photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Had a bit of an adventure today when we went up to the top of Cairngorm mountain on the funicular railway. We were sitting having a coffee in the restaurant at the top when the power went out and as the funicular is driven by chains which, in turn, are driven by electricity we were effectively stuck at the top of the mountain! Fortunately they have a diesel powered generator for just such an eventuality so after about 30 minutes they decided to shut down the whole place for the day and restaurant staff, shop workers, ski rescue (although there were no skiers as there is next to no snow) and about 20 tourists all got onto the funicular to descend the mountain. The journey down normally takes about 8 minutes, but because we had to go so much slower (no real idea why we had to go more slowly :roll: ) and because it cut out again on the way down :shock: it took nearly 25 minutes to get down. The weather has been very wet, but at the top of the mountain it was freezing and blowing a hooley!


What wonderful photos. Thank you for sharing these with us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Daisy chain baby set all finished
> The light shining on the second picture could have been sunshine not really sure as it didn't stay long


This little set is so cute. Love it. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> This is my favorite stocking of the 20 plus that I have made. It is my own design. Made for my newest son-in-law Todd.


It is beautiful and your own design too!!! :XD: :XD: :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it's an advantage of being on my own, I am currently working off my swift, after I felt I had to rip the shawl I had started.


I never thought of doing that. :idea: :idea: :idea: How creative you are and something I will try. Thanks Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, the wedding pictures are wonderful. I never heard of a wedding outdoors in winter and it was beautiful with the lights in the trees and everyone in magical Narnia fantasy clothes. A wedding that will not be forgotten for sure. Thank you so much for sharing this special day with us. Jamie look beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will keep praying Jeanette , at least the headache is gone but I would think that you and your daughter are still worrying , try to think positive thoughts 💐


Thank you very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's still in bed which is unusual for him as he's an early morning person like me but apparently he's had a rubbish night and got stomach pains


Praying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't thank all of you enough for the lovely anniversary wishes. That card was beautiful Kate. You are all so thoughtful and it makes it so special to have your thoughts and congratulations. DH was just telling me that he will be home from work around 3:30 tomorrow, so we won't get to be there at check-in time but 1 1/2 hrs. later. Oh well, I am used to this and if it weren't for his job.....lucky he can get off at 3:30. I did think of going down early without him but could see his disappointment as I know he will hold my hand most of the way. My thinking was I could do something at the spa......but I will wait for him. The drive there together will be nice. I can do something alone sometime when he is working.

Busyworkerbee, my mother got migraines with champagne too and my sister gets them with any alcohol. I get them with and without wine, sooo I have it once in a while. It is organic wine if at home so minus a few of the chemicals.

Kate, hope you are soon feeling better and Luke too. No fun at all being sick with fever and chills along with aches and pains and the other accompanying symptoms.

Rookie, I know it is so worrying when something is wrong with our children. Hope they can get to the bottom of this soon and that it is an easy fix and nothing serious. The DGD's are absolutely adorable. My but they grow up quickly. Beauties like the grandma and I'm sure mom too.

Mel, the little Valentine's dress is adorable. So glad Gage is feeling well enough for school. Just saw the tulip dress, so cute.

Gwen, you have been through so much. Hadn't realized in addition to everything else, that you had your neck fused. Oh my. I love the hanging pot racks too, but like you, would have problems with it and at my age a little stair ladder would be unwise. A fall in the waiting.
Love that hat and the idea of using the buttons.

TNS, that yarn is lovely. I agree subtle, so it will be elegant. It is easy to feel cold with the humidity you probably get. Damp cold goes right to the bone.

Railyn, loving those stockings.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sam, I hope to try out that skinny fried cauliflower rice. Another great one.

Gwen, thanks for that body butter recipe. Will bookmark the page.

Sorlenna, your guernsey is so lovely and a beautiful color. Hope it is progressing as planned. Saw where you did some tinking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, why were you in so much pain?? Sorry to hear this and concerned. My sympathies to the family in losing their son. Truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As tall as Brantley is he fusses already when he occasionally bumps his head on a skillet. LOL...so lowering it wouldn't do for sure. I'll just deal with it since there are other things that need his attention...LOL


tami_ohio said:


> Can you have Brantley rig you a pulley system so you can still easily use the pot rack? Or drop it down a few inches on a fancy chain?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil wrote:
Yes- for terrible crimes like stealing a loaf of bread or poaching a rabbit to feed the family. The more serious crimes wouldn't get transprtaion as they would have been executed instead. Of course there were really rough types sa well- not all of them were simply desperate to survive.
But South Australia is the only state to be able to claim that we are not a convict state. All our settlers have been free settlers. A few escapees but not many as getting here was hard work. 
Australian history is renown for a number of well known bushrangers but South Australia appears to have only had one- and one with a difference as well! The ostrich statue referred to here is in Meningie the town where David grew up.
http://coorongcountry.com.au/coorong-bushranger/

What a character. Quite interesting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep....that would probably happen...LOL...


thewren said:


> not a pulley system - i can see the rope slip and our gwen on the floor under all the pots and pans plus the pot rack. not a pretty picture. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sam, I'll buy you one when I win a big lottery.


thewren said:


> i want this car. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/mercedes-benz-sls-amg-tunnel.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shoot Sam...you just need to buy the store and run it. Just think...set your own hours....sit and knit when business is slow....you'd be the bomb of LYS owners.


thewren said:


> i'm hoping for the sale of the century. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot Sam...you just need to buy the store and run it. Just think...set your own hours....sit and knit when business is slow....you'd be the bomb of LYS owners.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I missed this. Sounds like the Defiance yarn lady is selling her store?????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your DGD are so adorable. Enjoy the birthday celebration; sounds like fun.


RookieRetiree said:


> We've got one of those too. You'd never guess it from this photo, but she can sure kick up a fuss. The older DGD turns 4 in a couple of weeks and the DGS turns 7 on the 7th.
> 
> We're going to see a professional theater group perform Hello Moon as a group birthday celebration-family get together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. When does he go again for a check up? I think I remember you saying a date pretty soon. He is always in my prayers.


Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's me for sure!



Swedenme said:


> We put things away in safe places . So safe even we don't know where they are :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not good....let DH deal with our precious Luke; it will do them both good and get some rest. Are you taking anything? Hope it isn't the flu and that you recovery quickly.



KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest was like that always a bit reluctant to go in , but when any of us went back to pick him up he was always happily playing or doing something
> He to was / is a mummy' s boy never wanted me to leave , then as a teenager he went through a stage of pretending I wasn't there in the school hall funny to watch as his friends would all wave as they saw me
> Can your DIL not take time off and go back full time when he goes to school ?


When she first went back to work he was about 9months old and she only worked 3 days and often one of them was a Saturday, so he was with his daddy then. When she was offered this job it was full time, but she gets all the school holidays (it's in a school surprisingly! :roll: ) so she does have that time with him. She is very ambitious and really wants to get into Psychology (that's what her degree is in, but at the moment she is a teaching assistant in a school for kids with behaviour problems & family issues) and is wanting to do a Masters Degree next year as well as working 5 days a week! I admire her ambition (although personally I never had any...I had a vocation not a career) but I feel she should be waiting until he goes to school. I expect my views are old fashioned, but I think he should be her first priority....plus she is only 29 so has years yet to work. Anyway rant over! :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You and DD have my prayers for sure.


RookieRetiree said:


> Daughter's test results are in - Ferrintin level of 4.7 when normal range is 11 to 30. She's been referred to a GI specialist and suggested to get a colonoscopy. I asked her to see if they'd do a blood occult test first which would at least guide them. She's at least quit training like a fiend for a tri-athalon and is taking supplements and I have her drinking spinach smoothies and will make up a bunch of chick pea, bean and lentil salads and soups for her this weekend to have during the week. She's says the non-stop headache is finally gone and that she's going a bit better. Hope she reacts well to the supplements. Thanks for the prayers, but think we're still in need of them.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Every good wish for better health coming the way of *Sonja's DS* and *Rookie's DD*.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read so little again this week. Yesterday I was in so much pain towards the end of the work day so DS#1 took Matthew to art class and brought him home. I went to bed early and I am getting ready to do so again tonight. I have been very busy for the past few weeks. I am thinking that I will go to a visitation Friday evening for a coworker's son who passed away on Tuesday. He was only 39 years old and has a 2,3 and 7? year old children.


I hope you're able to get over your pain quickly. Please take care of yourself. That is so sad that your coworker's son passed away at such an early age.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> "trivia a day" --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up and posting the Valentines dress. This pattern made me crazy. I tinked twice and frogged back so far. Finally I got it to work. Thankfully. Going to bed early tonight as Gage is going to school tomorrow and I am prepared to go into battle if necessary with the school if necessary. Also have a counseling app that tomorrow at 10am. Had to cancelled the last one 2 weeks ago as Greg and Gage were both sick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.😴


Dress looks so pretty. Hope you don't have to battle with the teacher.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Not so painful today, the drops seem to help.


Good. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whatever you do don't stop them before the time is up just becuase they feel better. Tha tis when it gets hard to remember to take them


No, I won't stop until the 2 weeks are up. The doc wants to see me tomorrow to make sure the drops are working.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've got one of those too. You'd never guess it from this photo, but she can sure kick up a fuss. The older DGD turns 4 in a couple of weeks and the DGS turns 7 on the 7th.
> 
> We're going to see a professional theater group perform Hello Moon as a group birthday celebration-family get together.


Pretty girls but the little one looks like she could be full of mischief.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


I'm sorry he's having a rough time. I understand that chemo does make a person very tired.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear this. When does he go again for a check up? I think I remember you saying a date pretty soon. He is always in my prayers.


He sees his consultant every month . I know he is due a scan but last time I asked he hadn't received a date yet and he hasn't mentioned it since .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


Hope you're not getting the flu.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daughter's test results are in - Ferrintin level of 4.7 when normal range is 11 to 30. She's been referred to a GI specialist and suggested to get a colonoscopy. I asked her to see if they'd do a blood occult test first which would at least guide them. She's at least quit training like a fiend for a tri-athalon and is taking supplements and I have her drinking spinach smoothies and will make up a bunch of chick pea, bean and lentil salads and soups for her this weekend to have during the week. She's says the non-stop headache is finally gone and that she's going a bit better. Hope she reacts well to the supplements. Thanks for the prayers, but think we're still in need of them.


Glad to hear that her headaches are gone. Hopefully the supplements will build her up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> When she first went back to work he was about 9months old and she only worked 3 days and often one of them was a Saturday, so he was with his daddy then. When she was offered this job it was full time, but she gets all the school holidays (it's in a school surprisingly! :roll: ) so she does have that time with him. She is very ambitious and really wants to get into Psychology (that's what her degree is in, but at the moment she is a teaching assistant in a school for kids with behaviour problems & family issues) and is wanting to do a Masters Degree next year as well as working 5 days a week! I admire her ambition (although personally I never had any...I had a vocation not a career) but I feel she should be waiting until he goes to school. I expect my views are old fashioned, but I think he should be her first priority....plus she is only 29 so has years yet to work. Anyway rant over! :shock:


 I agree totally .I personally think why have children and then have someone else look after them . Ok if you have to work there is no choice but if you can just work part time or not at all I think that's better . The first years just seem to fly past and so much is missed that they will never get back 
I must be old fashioned too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I made the onion rings....not with gluten free stuff but they were delicious. That was my supper....yummy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What an interesting story.



darowil said:


> Yes- for terrible crimes like stealing a loaf of bread or poaching a rabbit to feed the family. The more serious crimes wouldn't get transprtaion as they would have been executed instead. Of course there were really rough types sa well- not all of them were simply desperate to survive.
> But South Australia is the only state to be able to claim that we are not a convict state. All our settlers have been free settlers. A few escapees but not many as getting here was hard work.
> Australian history is renown for a number of well known bushrangers but South Australia appears to have only had one- and one with a difference as well! The ostrich statue referred to here is in Meningie the town where David grew up.
> http://coorongcountry.com.au/coorong-bushranger/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree totally .I personally think why have children and then have someone else look after them . Ok if you have to work there is no choice but if you can just work part time or not at all I think that's better . The first years just seem to fly past and so much is missed that they will never get back
> I must be old fashioned too


Nowadays they seem to *have* to have a big house, two cars and foreign holidays. When I had mine we were skint, but they didn't miss out on anything important and the holidays came when I went back to work (part-time) when the younger one was 6.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kate, I hope you feel better soon. I agree with what my Grandad used to say " Those that don't want to mind ( look after ) children shouldn't have them. A career can be put on hold until the little ones are older, I feel. But that's considered old fashioned by many now. 
I just missed a yarn sale so at least I have been good and saved money today. If I'd been well I would've seen the e mail sooner but I had dreadful stomach ache all night and hardly slept at all. Feeling 90 percent better now and have just had a small piece of toast and a cup of tea. 
Yesterday my youngest son went to a Solemn Requiem Mass at Westminster Cathedral for a friend of his who was only 32 and died of a stroke. Evidently the service was magnificent and beautiful, the Catherdral was packed, the Bishop led the service and as the young man was a former chorister the choir were at their best for him,. Some young men who were scholars with him were the adult voices and it was very special and personal at the same time. Obviously a good man who had touched many lives. RIP. Afterwards the friends went for a meal and celebration for him.my son said he wasn't sure whether he should feel sad or happy, but was very moved. I feel it's good to have known someone so special.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is going to stay where she is for two years - then will make a decision on whether she opens it up elsewhere or closes completely. personally i can't see her without the shop so i am thinking it will open up elsewhere. --- sam


Our local yarn shop is closing by the end of September, the owner is only 91 or so and finally decided it was time to close up the shop and sell her house, move into an apartment in Scottsbluff. She goes into Scottsbluff several evenings a week to play flute in the orchestra there so this way she doesn't have to drive the 60+ miles round trip every time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up and posting the Valentines dress. This pattern made me crazy. I tinked twice and frogged back so far. Finally I got it to work. Thankfully. Going to bed early tonight as Gage is going to school tomorrow and I am prepared to go into battle if necessary with the school if necessary. Also have a counseling app that tomorrow at 10am. Had to cancelled the last one 2 weeks ago as Greg and Gage were both sick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.😴


Love the valentine dress, it turned out great. 
Hope that all goes well at school and glad that Gage is feeling well enough to go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some of the best I have seen. Did bring shivers with the ones of the sharks, but just wondrous photos.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Nowadays they seem to *have* to have a big house, two cars and foreign holidays. When I had mine we were skint, but they didn't miss out on anything important and the holidays came when I went back to work (part-time) when the younger one was 6.


This made me smile because I had the same conversation with some women when my youngest was at school 
They were constantly moaning about needing to work one was a midwife and hated babies :shock: but they went on and on and on . Till I said well maybe if you got a smaller house,instead of larger , one car instead of two , and one holiday instead of 4 , no designer gear and no childcare you wouldn't need to work. I don't think they liked my suggestion


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I never thought of doing that. :idea: :idea: :idea: How creative you are and something I will try. Thanks Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Otherwise the ball of yarn would have been huge, and given I had so many joins already (every single ounce) I was not prepared to make more! Just seemed the sensible solution.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending him tons of healing energy to help him get over this latest chemo. they can really do a number on a person. and tons of soothing energy to you also sonja - i know how wearing this is on you. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy kate - hope you and luke get a good nap in. i think most men lack in the patience area - i know i do. heidi is constantly saying - "now dad." --- sam



KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is he changing his shoes? --- sam



KateB said:


> He's asleep beside me now and when I waken him we'll only have time for a quick lunch before he goes to nursery for most of the afternoon. He is still a bit reluctant to actually go in (although he gets in the car, and goes into the cloakroom to take off his coat and change his shoes with no problems) but no crying, just holding back a bit, and they assure me that he is fine whilst he's there. I'm sure he'll soon be skipping in as he eventually did at his old nursery. He's very much a mummy's boy and I think it's a shame that she is working 5 days as I think he needs her.....but I wouldn't dare say so! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Kate, I hope you feel better soon. I agree with what my Grandad used to say " Those that don't want to mind ( look after ) children shouldn't have them. A career can be put on hold until the little ones are older, I feel. But that's considered old fashioned by many now.
> I just missed a yarn sale so at least I have been good and saved money today. If I'd been well I would've seen the e mail sooner but I had dreadful stomach ache all night and hardly slept at all. Feeling 90 percent better now and have just had a small piece of toast and a cup of tea.
> Yesterday my youngest son went to a Solemn Requiem Mass at Westminster Cathedral for a friend of his who was only 32 and died of a stroke. Evidently the service was magnificent and beautiful, the Catherdral was packed, the Bishop led the service and as the young man was a former chorister the choir were at their best for him,. Some young men who were scholars with him were the adult voices and it was very special and personal at the same time. Obviously a good man who had touched many lives. RIP. Afterwards the friends went for a meal and celebration for him.my son said he wasn't sure whether he should feel sad or happy, but was very moved. I feel it's good to have known someone so special.


Sorry you've been feeling poorly, but glad it has not lasted.
What an amazing farewell, a privilege to have known someone so special, although sad he has died so young.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to dd - could she have been training too hard? you can make me a supply of salad soups any time you want to. lucky daughter. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Daughter's test results are in - Ferrintin level of 4.7 when normal range is 11 to 30. She's been referred to a GI specialist and suggested to get a colonoscopy. I asked her to see if they'd do a blood occult test first which would at least guide them. She's at least quit training like a fiend for a tri-athalon and is taking supplements and I have her drinking spinach smoothies and will make up a bunch of chick pea, bean and lentil salads and soups for her this weekend to have during the week. She's says the non-stop headache is finally gone and that she's going a bit better. Hope she reacts well to the supplements. Thanks for the prayers, but think we're still in need of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to admit - it is a scrumptious car. i would like bright red. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay Sam, I'll buy you one when I win a big lottery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - if i was twenty years younger i would give it some thought - now i don't think i would have the energy. but it would be fun wouldn't it - as long as one did not knit up all the profits. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot Sam...you just need to buy the store and run it. Just think...set your own hours....sit and knit when business is slow....you'd be the bomb of LYS owners.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daughter's test results are in - Ferrintin level of 4.7 when normal range is 11 to 30. She's been referred to a GI specialist and suggested to get a colonoscopy. I asked her to see if they'd do a blood occult test first which would at least guide them. She's at least quit training like a fiend for a tri-athalon and is taking supplements and I have her drinking spinach smoothies and will make up a bunch of chick pea, bean and lentil salads and soups for her this weekend to have during the week. She's says the non-stop headache is finally gone and that she's going a bit better. Hope she reacts well to the supplements. Thanks for the prayers, but think we're still in need of them.


Hoping and praying that it's nothing that can't be easily taken care of. 
The headache gone is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking it started before the chemo , when he started coughing up blood . Will see how he goes on the plus side the doctor took a sample from when he was coughing up blood just to be sure and phoned him to let him know that there was no infection


Very good that there is no infection, hopefully he'll start to bounce back soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have misplaced the power cord and bobbins to my embroidery machine. Replaced the cord so expect to find the old one soon. I have one bobbin so that is enough for now. I so hate it when I hide things from myself. Gives me courage to know that I am not the only one.


Well one things for certain, once I buy some more, when the old ones pop back up, I'll have enough for the next century or so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ellen owned the building her yarn store was in. some time ago she sold it to some people from texas (i think texas) - anyhow - they are planning on restoring the building to past glory (on the outside) and make apartments on the inside. i would have loved to own the building. i would have definitely made apartments upstairs and i would have had the top floor. anyhow - she is there for two years and then needs to make the decision to either stay there and pay rent of open up somewhere else. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I missed this. Sounds like the Defiance yarn lady is selling her store?????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's why i never put anything away. and i still can't find anything. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That's me for sure!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bought heidi one of those thingys that make the zuchinni curls quite a while ago - don't think she has ever used it - told her we needed to try this recipe. --- sam


~~~I have one of those and love it! It makes great "spaghetti", and is good for salads, etc. Mine is hand-held. I'm thinking of getting a fancier one that might be a bit easier to use.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i quite agree - she will live to regret it i think - but then it will be too late. --- sam



KateB said:


> When she first went back to work he was about 9months old and she only worked 3 days and often one of them was a Saturday, so he was with his daddy then. When she was offered this job it was full time, but she gets all the school holidays (it's in a school surprisingly! :roll: ) so she does have that time with him. She is very ambitious and really wants to get into Psychology (that's what her degree is in, but at the moment she is a teaching assistant in a school for kids with behaviour problems & family issues) and is wanting to do a Masters Degree next year as well as working 5 days a week! I admire her ambition (although personally I never had any...I had a vocation not a career) but I feel she should be waiting until he goes to school. I expect my views are old fashioned, but I think he should be her first priority....plus she is only 29 so has years yet to work. Anyway rant over! :shock:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, hope you can rest. So sad, prayers for your co-worker and family.
Sonja, healing energy for your DS. 
Rookie, beautiful granddaughters.
Mel, hoping school goes well. Glad you can get to therapy appt.
Kate, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

children now-a-days seem to feel they have to have right now what is took their parents a life time to acquire. several years ago i was talking with a banker friend of mine and she was talking about friends of here - just married - that had run up $20,000 worth of credit card debt buying furniture, etc so they could have it when they bought their house. what they didn't realize house buying was way in the future - paying off that amount of credit card debt was going to take quite a while. --- sam



KateB said:


> Nowadays they seem to *have* to have a big house, two cars and foreign holidays. When I had mine we were skint, but they didn't miss out on anything important and the holidays came when I went back to work (part-time) when the younger one was 6.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, healing energy sent for DD. Prayers colonoscopy goes well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Our local yarn shop is closing by the end of September, the owner is only 91 or so and finally decided it was time to close up the shop and sell her house, move into an apartment in Scottsbluff. She goes into Scottsbluff several evenings a week to play flute in the orchestra there so this way she doesn't have to drive the 60+ miles round trip every time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I'm sure your children appreciate you being there. I'm glad you had the experience of living abroad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you are feeling a little better.
Sam, that is quite a car. Love the gull wings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - the sun is shining so bright i can barely look outside without my sunglasses on. but my goodness it is cold - even though the thermometer reads 38° it is windy and it seems to go right through you. i am having trouble staying warm. mr slim s doing a great job - it's just when i go outside - like i did for breakfast this morning - it just takes a while for my body to warm back up. there is no meat there - the cold goes straight through. 

i was with kate's dh this morning - bentley was at his best "bothering grandpa" mode this morning - yelling - running - which is not the way i like having breakfast. it never bothered me when the girls were small but now i want them to behave when i'm around. is the funny or what. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know - isn't it great. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad you are feeling a little better.
> Sam, that is quite a car. Love the gull wings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here we go. --- sam

Reader Question: I just turned 40 and more than ever want to do everything I can to slow the aging process. I've heard about anti-aging nutrients, but I'm not sure what foods these are in. Can you steer me in the right direction? Thanks!

-Catherine Z., Texas

Dr. Mark's Answer: Hi Catherine, yes, absolutely! If you're in your 40s, 50s, or even 70s and want to defy each passing year while promoting more youthful hair, nails and skin, the below 7 foods will help you stock up on some of the most powerful anti-aging nutrients around.

1. Olive Oil - Not only do the monounsaturated fats contained in olive oil support healthy arteries and a healthy heart, but olive oil also contains polyphenols, a potent anti-oxidant that may help prevent a number of age-related diseases. We recommend organic extra virgin olive oil for the most anti-aging bang for your buck.

2. Red Wine - That's right, a glass of wine daily may indeed have a positive effect on your health due to its resveratrol content, a unique anti-oxidant that can help fight against diabetes, heart disease, and age-related memory loss.

3. Beans - The unique proteins in beans thicken and strengthen your hair cells, so you can enjoy a full head of hair as you lengthen your years. 

4. Brazil Nuts - Brazil nuts are rich in selenium, a mineral which aids in the production of the anti-oxidant glutathione to help slow down the skin aging process. Just 2 nuts a day will provide you with enough selenium to reap its anti-aging benefits.

5. Tomatoes - Tomatoes are rich in lycopene, which has been shown to support heart health and healthy cholesterol levels as you age. Lycopene also acts as a natural sun block to keep skin youthful and protected from harmful UV rays.

6. Raspberries & Blueberries - These two berries contain important anti-oxidants to help offset inflammation and oxidative stress that contribute to skin aging and wrinkles. Just one serving of either or these berries contains more anti-oxidants than 10 servings of most other fruits and vegetables!

7. Organic Eggs - Despite the bad rap eggs get because of their cholesterol content, which is based on completely erroneous science, eggs are rich in biotin and iron which help to promote healthy, youthful skin and hair.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> why is he changing his shoes? --- sam


They change from their outdoor shoes into soft shoes for inside. These are kept in individual shoe bags on their peg in the cloakroom so we don't have to remember to take them. I don't really know why they insist on this as the rest of the school don't change their shoes when they come inside and they don't have expensive carpets on the floors!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.&#128077; 

I went to school ready for battle.
I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day&#128521; Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol

Prayers for all who are in need and feeling ill.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


Good on you girl! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


I hope you feel much better soon, it's much easier to deal with children and husbands when you feel at your best.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know these patterns cost but aren't these some great slippers. --- sam

i want this pair - but they are baby size. waaaa

Baby Moc-a-Soc Knit Pattern

http://www.anniescatalog.com/dailies.html?criteria=20160128acc&source=aemthu&utm_source=daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=crochetcraftdaily&tp=i-H43-6o-H6w-1jCosh-1o-8uYd-1c-1jBfx6-s3h9U


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


Good job, glad the teacher didn't even hesitate to agree.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sending him tons of healing energy to help him get over this latest chemo. they can really do a number on a person. and tons of soothing energy to you also sonja - i know how wearing this is on you. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> love it. --- sam


She's quite the character, she's retired from teaching, retired from book keeping/accounting, and has run her fabric/yarn/doll clothes shop for over 20 years. 2 years ago, she and her friend drove up to Alaska and back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you've been feeling poorly, but glad it has not lasted.
> What an amazing farewell, a privilege to have known someone so special, although sad he has died so young.


Hope you feel better soon Mary 
the farewell to your sons friend sounds exactly like a farewell should be


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, the wedding pictures are wonderful. I never heard of a wedding outdoors in winter and it was beautiful with the lights in the trees and everyone in magical Narnia fantasy clothes. A wedding that will not be forgotten for sure. Thank you so much for sharing this special day with us. Jamie look beautiful.


This is the first one I have seen outdoors in winter. A couple other of my bunch wanted winter weddings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you know the name of the machine? I want to get one? *never mind...I found it!*


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have one of those and love it! It makes great "spaghetti", and is good for salads, etc. Mine is hand-held. I'm thinking of getting a fancier one that might be a bit easier to use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good job Melody Mama Bear!


gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> yeah - the sun is shining so bright i can barely look outside without my sunglasses on. but my goodness it is cold - even though the thermometer reads 38° it is windy and it seems to go right through you. i am having trouble staying warm. mr slim s doing a great job - it's just when i go outside - like i did for breakfast this morning - it just takes a while for my body to warm back up. there is no meat there - the cold goes straight through.
> 
> i was with kate's dh this morning - bentley was at his best "bothering grandpa" mode this morning - yelling - running - which is not the way i like having breakfast. it never bothered me when the girls were small but now i want them to behave when i'm around. is the funny or what. --- sam


 I'm the opposite Sam I can remember at 14 sitting at the table with my sister and 3 nephews and listening to Mama, mama, mama mama . Which my sister had a knack of totally ignoring I picked the ketchup up and told the 3 of them that the next one to say mama gets the lot over their head 
You can imagine the look on my sisters face when at 16 I told her I was going to work in a nursery with children aged from 2-13 but I had mellowed by then in my old age 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Good on you girl! :thumbup:


Good for you Mel . Hope Gage had a good day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


Good on you, Mel!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's asleep beside me now and when I waken him we'll only have time for a quick lunch before he goes to nursery for most of the afternoon. He is still a bit reluctant to actually go in (although he gets in the car, and goes into the cloakroom to take off his coat and change his shoes with no problems) but no crying, just holding back a bit, and they assure me that he is fine whilst he's there. I'm sure he'll soon be skipping in as he eventually did at his old nursery. He's very much a mummy's boy and I think it's a shame that she is working 5 days as I think he needs her.....but I wouldn't dare say so! :shock:


Especially as she is not your DD. 
I have said to Vicky that I hope she doesn't go back full-time- but won't say any more. Mind you I also understand why. She has a minimum of 3 years full time work ahead of her before she becomes a paediatrician even though she has passed all the exams. So if she goes back half time 6 more years (and that doesn't allow for any other little ones). And if does the su-speciality she would like to do a minimum of 5 years fulltime. So I can see why she would just like to get the years done rather than dragging them out. But I think she and Elizabeth will miss a lot if she is full-time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well just when I could see the grass in my back garden again we have been given another Amber weather warning as storm Gertrude prepares to cause havoc . Up to 80 mph gale force winds and severe flooding is expected .Same goes for you Kate and you to I think Caren . Not sure about the rest of the U.K. 
You best think of some more duck jokes Gwen as I'm sure This weather is driving me quackers


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Daughter's test results are in - Ferrintin level of 4.7 when normal range is 11 to 30. She's been referred to a GI specialist and suggested to get a colonoscopy. I asked her to see if they'd do a blood occult test first which would at least guide them. She's at least quit training like a fiend for a tri-athalon and is taking supplements and I have her drinking spinach smoothies and will make up a bunch of chick pea, bean and lentil salads and soups for her this weekend to have during the week. She's says the non-stop headache is finally gone and that she's going a bit better. Hope she reacts well to the supplements. Thanks for the prayers, but think we're still in need of them.


Having the colonsocopy sounds a good idea- assuming nothing is there it will take away the fear lurking at the back of your minds. And if there is then the earlier it is found the better- and even it is from the bowel it doesn't mean cancer as there are many other gut isssues that also cause bleeding. And very unlikely that they would both get bowel cancer as gentically htey are not related. The fear though is very understandable


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I could see the grass in my back garden again we have been given another Amber weather warning as storm Gertrude prepares to cause havoc . Up to 80 mph gale force winds and severe flooding is expected .Same goes for you Kate and you to I think Caren . Not sure about the rest of the U.K.
> You best think of some more duck jokes Gwen as I'm sure This weather is driving me quackers


No funnies from me, just commiseration the ground has to be so water logged, no wonder it will be flooding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay Sam, I'll buy you one when I win a big lottery.


But after the big trip around the world


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pretty girls but the little one looks like she could be full of mischief.


Would say that Rookie's DGD has a ''wicked'' twinkle in her eyes; she reminds me of her grandmother. lol

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When she first went back to work he was about 9months old and she only worked 3 days and often one of them was a Saturday, so he was with his daddy then. When she was offered this job it was full time, but she gets all the school holidays (it's in a school surprisingly! :roll: ) so she does have that time with him. She is very ambitious and really wants to get into Psychology (that's what her degree is in, but at the moment she is a teaching assistant in a school for kids with behaviour problems & family issues) and is wanting to do a Masters Degree next year as well as working 5 days a week! I admire her ambition (although personally I never had any...I had a vocation not a career) but I feel she should be waiting until he goes to school. I expect my views are old fashioned, but I think he should be her first priority....plus she is only 29 so has years yet to work. Anyway rant over! :shock:


Sounds even more like my crazy daughter!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree totally .I personally think why have children and then have someone else look after them . Ok if you have to work there is no choice but if you can just work part time or not at all I think that's better . The first years just seem to fly past and so much is missed that they will never get back
> I must be old fashioned too


But, Sonja, some of us handle differing age levels better than others. Loving, caring, competent parents (or classroom teachers) don't always handle *all* of the various stages of child development in the best way needed for the parent/teacher or the child. IMHO

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our local yarn shop is closing by the end of September, the owner is only 91 or so and finally decided it was time to close up the shop and sell her house, move into an apartment in Scottsbluff. She goes into Scottsbluff several evenings a week to play flute in the orchestra there so this way she doesn't have to drive the 60+ miles round trip every time.


I don't know- bit slack isn't she?    
Only 91 and she thinks she should be allowed to slow down?
Some people are amazing with what they do and how they keep going.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Kate, I hope you feel better soon. I agree with what my Grandad used to say " Those that don't want to mind ( look after ) children shouldn't have them. A career can be put on hold until the little ones are older, I feel. But that's considered old fashioned by many now.
> I just missed a yarn sale so at least I have been good and saved money today. If I'd been well I would've seen the e mail sooner but I had dreadful stomach ache all night and hardly slept at all. Feeling 90 percent better now and have just had a small piece of toast and a cup of tea.
> Yesterday my youngest son went to a Solemn Requiem Mass at Westminster Cathedral for a friend of his who was only 32 and died of a stroke. Evidently the service was magnificent and beautiful, the Catherdral was packed, the Bishop led the service and as the young man was a former chorister the choir were at their best for him,. Some young men who were scholars with him were the adult voices and it was very special and personal at the same time. Obviously a good man who had touched many lives. RIP. Afterwards the friends went for a meal and celebration for him.my son said he wasn't sure whether he should feel sad or happy, but was very moved. I feel it's good to have known someone so special.


Very special, indeed, and only 32. How very sad, but sounds like he made good use of his time while on this earth.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate Sonja and Caren I hope the weather doesn't cause any flooding or damages to your properties.

Just finished this outfit and I love it.&#128156;

Skating outfit with the little panties to match. Just to adorable, the frillyness ( I know not a real word) of the skirt. 

Thank you all for your comments. I stood my ground and I wasn't going to allow this woman to take away my child's right to have the inhaler he needs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our local yarn shop is closing by the end of September, the owner is only 91 or so and finally decided it was time to close up the shop and sell her house, move into an apartment in Scottsbluff. She goes into Scottsbluff several evenings a week to play flute in the orchestra there so this way she doesn't have to drive the 60+ miles round trip every time.


What a great story - I hope she has many many more years of playing the flute and enjoying life.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Having the colonsocopy sounds a good idea- assuming nothing is there it will take away the fear lurking at the back of your minds. And if there is then the earlier it is found the better- and even it is from the bowel it doesn't mean cancer as there are many other gut isssues that also cause bleeding. And very unlikely that they would both get bowel cancer as gentically htey are not related. The fear though is very understandable


As it turns out, some of our SIL's relatives died early too and could have been from colon cancer, yet Dr.'s were saying that it wasn't something that was hereditary. We're having DGS start testings early though!! I've heard that they're now recommending colonoscopies after age 60, with these new tests (more sensitive occult stool tests?) to be used from age 50 on. We're still going to have DGS get testing as early as 25 since Drs. believed the cancer was growing for over 5 years by the time DSIL went in to get things checked out.

What is eerie and adds to the worry is the unfortunate timing. DSIL was feeling "off" when DGS was born (2/7) so the timing of this is all too familiar.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Would say that Rookie's DGD has a ''wicked'' twinkle in her eyes; she reminds me of her grandmother. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy...LOL

I should pull some photos of me when I was little; the youngest DGD does resemble me more than the other two.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have major doubts about that one ever showing up- it was another overseas parcel, so would have had it's customs declaration, and as it was jewelry, I don't think the average Indian would have not had the curiosity to look inside. The in between people were Sikh.


Yes, I reckon that one is long gone. 

I frogged back ten rounds on the Guernsey and have knitted 18 new ones since, so I am almost to the armhole gusset. I'm hoping to get a ways through that tonight.

Busy at work today so have some catching up to do...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a good sock book, Marla was at Brown Sheep with the lady she works for and bought me Cat Bordhi's New Pathways for Sock Knitters book one, it has several patterns I'll have to try.
> Can't wait to see your socks finished.
> Wonderful that Shirley is back to the workshops, thank you so much for letting us know.


It is intriguing! I took a look--a little out of my price range but the technique sounds great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I hope you're able to get over your pain quickly. Please take care of yourself. That is so sad that your coworker's son passed away at such an early age.


The pain was gone the next morning. I believe I will have this weekend off for the most part. I have a few knitting lessons to do this weekend Which is more fun than work. The visitation for the young man is tomorrow evening and the funeral is Saturday. I will probably go to the visitation for a short bit tomorrow evening. The coworker's sister is the coworker who fell down her basement steps New Year's weekend and broke vertebrae in the neck and spine. I work with the two sisters who are both off from work with all these tragedies going on. That means we cover for them until they return.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, why were you in so much pain?? Sorry to hear this and concerned. My sympathies to the family in losing their son. Truly heartbreaking.


I was doing some things this week that I don't usually do so my muscles were hurting. Sometimes I need to remember that I am not in my 20's anymore. Fortunately sleep and some tylenol helped in the recovery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should be more mellow - i truly admit that - but sometimes it just isn't there. i think it stems, at least for me, from living alone and in complete silence. the television is on when i want to watch something - otherwise it is silent also. i find extraneous noise to be bothersome. do i sound like some old curmudgeon? rotflmao --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite Sam I can remember at 14 sitting at the table with my sister and 3 nephews and listening to Mama, mama, mama mama . Which my sister had a knack of totally ignoring I picked the ketchup up and told the 3 of them that the next one to say mama gets the lot over their head
> You can imagine the look on my sisters face when at 16 I told her I was going to work in a nursery with children aged from 2-13 but I had mellowed by then in my old age 😄


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here sonja - these are the original "duck" boots. --- sam

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/506697?page=footwear-llbean-boots



Swedenme said:


> Well just when I could see the grass in my back garden again we have been given another Amber weather warning as storm Gertrude prepares to cause havoc . Up to 80 mph gale force winds and severe flooding is expected .Same goes for you Kate and you to I think Caren . Not sure about the rest of the U.K.
> You best think of some more duck jokes Gwen as I'm sure This weather is driving me quackers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute and i like the "frillyness". --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Kate Sonja and Caren I hope the weather doesn't cause any flooding or damages to your properties.
> 
> Just finished this outfit and I love it.💜
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> How horrid for the poor kids and their Mum. Was it unexpected?


He had headaches earlier last year that specialists never figured out the cause. He was to have surgery in the near future but something showed up on pre-op so that needed to be dealt with first. That was about a week or two ago. Although he has been unwell in the past year, his death was not to be expected.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As it turns out, some of our SIL's relatives died early too and could have been from colon cancer, yet Dr.'s were saying that it wasn't something that was hereditary. We're having DGS start testings early though!! I've heard that they're now recommending colonoscopies after age 60, with these new tests (more sensitive occult stool tests?) to be used from age 50 on. We're still going to have DGS get testing as early as 25 since Drs. believed the cancer was growing for over 5 years by the time DSIL went in to get things checked out.
> 
> What is eerie and adds to the worry is the unfortunate timing. DSIL was feeling "off" when DGS was born (2/7) so the timing of this is all too familiar.


There is a definite family connection with bowel cancer so he does need to be followed up earlier. 
Just looked up our guidelines- he is at a moderatley increased risk assuming his father is the only member of his family to have had bowel cancer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Think of yourself as sheltering homeless yarn.


TNS said:


> And here is the evidence


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is intriguing! I took a look--a little out of my price range but the technique sounds great.


Have a look on Amazon- it may be available much more reaonably as a Kindle version. I have two books I will get one day that way- the book version is so much more. One came through Annies with there download much the same pprice as the hard copy. But around half price for the kindle version.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am not caught up, but it is time for sleep. I am starting to nod off while I am reading so I will listen to my body. I have my lunch packed for tomorrow so that is a bonus. I am taking leftover food from tonight's dinner of sausage, potatoes and green beans. Good night. I hope everyone is getting back to good health and enjoying some knitting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> He had headaches earlier last year that specialists never figured out the cause. He was to have surgery in the near future but something showed up on pre-op so that needed to be dealt with first. That was about a week or two ago. Although he has been unwell in the past year, his death was not to be expected.


That makes it even harder for the family to deal with.
And I saw that the family are having a couple fo major issues- which are impacting on you all at work too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope you are feeling better soon. It seems when little ones are in play school the bugs just float from one to another all winter, my DH calls it a cesspool of disease,lol.
I had no choice but to work fulltime when our kids were small, I went back to work when each was 6 months old, there was only 1 position for someone with my education within 60 miles & had I given it up I would not get it back & the only jobs DH could get would have been away for weeks at a time in winter. Wth him farming except for seeding & harvest he could stop what he was doing & take then places. As for holidays, I always took 2 weeks off in July & took them to the lake camping & for swimming lessons, they loved it. From august they looked forward to Christmas & when that was over, when will we be going camping.

Rookie, your GDs are so cute, that little one sure has the devil in her eyes.
Hope your DDs problem isn't serious & getting the iron levels up makes her feel better.

Sonja, hope your DS is doing better after a good rest , how many more treatments does he have in this round. It seems people get sicker with each one.

Jackie, hope your cold is better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another who has passed far too young. It sure seems like too many are dying young. My DH says they needn't work about old age pension going broke paying for baby boomers as so many around us never collect any.

Hope you flu bug is gone soon.



martina said:


> Kate, I hope you feel better soon. I agree with what my Grandad used to say " Those that don't want to mind ( look after ) children shouldn't have them. A career can be put on hold until the little ones are older, I feel. But that's considered old fashioned by many now.
> I just missed a yarn sale so at least I have been good and saved money today. If I'd been well I would've seen the e mail sooner but I had dreadful stomach ache all night and hardly slept at all. Feeling 90 percent better now and have just had a small piece of toast and a cup of tea.
> Yesterday my youngest son went to a Solemn Requiem Mass at Westminster Cathedral for a friend of his who was only 32 and died of a stroke. Evidently the service was magnificent and beautiful, the Catherdral was packed, the Bishop led the service and as the young man was a former chorister the choir were at their best for him,. Some young men who were scholars with him were the adult voices and it was very special and personal at the same time. Obviously a good man who had touched many lives. RIP. Afterwards the friends went for a meal and celebration for him.my son said he wasn't sure whether he should feel sad or happy, but was very moved. I feel it's good to have known someone so special.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our local yarn shop is closing by the end of September, the owner is only 91 or so and finally decided it was time to close up the shop and sell her house, move into an apartment in Scottsbluff. She goes into Scottsbluff several evenings a week to play flute in the orchestra there so this way she doesn't have to drive the 60+ miles round trip every time.


Wow, 91 & still running a store, seems like she's had a good long life but too bad you are losing your store. Will you get any great bargains? Or will you control yourself :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> children now-a-days seem to feel they have to have right now what is took their parents a life time to acquire. several years ago i was talking with a banker friend of mine and she was talking about friends of here - just married - that had run up $20,000 worth of credit card debt buying furniture, etc so they could have it when they bought their house. what they didn't realize house buying was way in the future - paying off that amount of credit card debt was going to take quite a while. --- sam


Yes, we never bought much unless we had the money to pay for it. Now people have cars, boats, skidoos, campers.....etc. We had a mortgage but certainly wouldn't buy " toys" without the cash to do it.

With all the people layed off now within the next few months there will be stuff for sale all over the place as people's unemployment runs out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> They change from their outdoor shoes into soft shoes for inside. These are kept in individual shoe bags on their peg in the cloakroom so we don't have to remember to take them. I don't really know why they insist on this as the rest of the school don't change their shoes when they come inside and they don't have expensive carpets on the floors!


Here kids have separate shoes for the gym & in winter must have indoor shoes as the winter boots are left at the door. It's been like that since I went to school.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite Sam I can remember at 14 sitting at the table with my sister and 3 nephews and listening to Mama, mama, mama mama . Which my sister had a knack of totally ignoring I picked the ketchup up and told the 3 of them that the next one to say mama gets the lot over their head
> You can imagine the look on my sisters face when at 16 I told her I was going to work in a nursery with children aged from 2-13 but I had mellowed by then in my old age 😄


I have a cousin about 5 yrs younger than me, he was an only child born when his parents were well in their 40's, I was visiting & every time his mom sat down to get her supper it was mom I need this, mom I need that, he was about 13 at that time & after this went on for a while, finally asked if he had a piano tied to his ass. I thought my aunt would swallow her teeth but good grief, like he couldn't get this own milk or ketchup or whatever :roll: My mom would have kicked him


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Especially as she is not your DD.
> I have said to Vicky that I hope she doesn't go back full-time- but won't say any more. Mind you I also understand why. She has a minimum of 3 years full time work ahead of her before she becomes a paediatrician even though she has passed all the exams. So if she goes back half time 6 more years (and that doesn't allow for any other little ones). And if does the su-speciality she would like to do a minimum of 5 years fulltime. So I can see why she would just like to get the years done rather than dragging them out. But I think she and Elizabeth will miss a lot if she is full-time.


Especially with doctors hours & on-call. Not fun, I know


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I could see the grass in my back garden again we have been given another Amber weather warning as storm Gertrude prepares to cause havoc . Up to 80 mph gale force winds and severe flooding is expected .Same goes for you Kate and you to I think Caren . Not sure about the rest of the U.K.
> You best think of some more duck jokes Gwen as I'm sure This weather is driving me quackers


Hope everyone stays safe & dry.you are really getting it this winter.
We've been very warm the last couple of days, just at freezing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I could see the grass in my back garden again we have been given another Amber weather warning as storm Gertrude prepares to cause havoc . Up to 80 mph gale force winds and severe flooding is expected .Same goes for you Kate and you to I think Caren . Not sure about the rest of the U.K.
> You best think of some more duck jokes Gwen as I'm sure This weather is driving me quackers


Oops, a Gwennie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is intriguing! I took a look--a little out of my price range but the technique sounds great.


Maybe your librairy has it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

"There once was a duck from Nantucket
When the weather was bad just said......" oops better not tell that one. (shame, shame, shame)

Sorry you're having such miserable weather. We are actually suppose to have a nice sunny dry weekend ahead of us. Just hope a jet and come on down!


Swedenme said:


> Well just when I could see the grass in my back garden again we have been given another Amber weather warning as storm Gertrude prepares to cause havoc . Up to 80 mph gale force winds and severe flooding is expected .Same goes for you Kate and you to I think Caren . Not sure about the rest of the U.K.
> You best think of some more duck jokes Gwen as I'm sure This weather is driving me quackers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so kind and caring but *please don't overload yourself!* You need to take care of Mary too and of course Mary's family! Love you bunches!


pacer said:


> The pain was gone the next morning. I believe I will have this weekend off for the most part. I have a few knitting lessons to do this weekend Which is more fun than work. The visitation for the young man is tomorrow evening and the funeral is Saturday. I will probably go to the visitation for a short bit tomorrow evening. The coworker's sister is the coworker who fell down her basement steps New Year's weekend and broke vertebrae in the neck and spine. I work with the two sisters who are both off from work with all these tragedies going on. That means we cover for them until they return.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> go here sonja - these are the original "duck" boots. --- sam
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/506697?page=footwear-llbean-boots


I have muck boots both low ones that are nearly worn out & high ones, they are great

http://www.muckbootscanada.com/Product/66

http://www.muckbootscanada.com/Product/35

They are quite warm & not sloppy like regular rubber boots also great traction on ice


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh but such a lovable old curmudgeon you are Sam!


thewren said:


> i should be more mellow - i truly admit that - but sometimes it just isn't there. i think it stems, at least for me, from living alone and in complete silence. the television is on when i want to watch something - otherwise it is silent also. i find extraneous noise to be bothersome. do i sound like some old curmudgeon? rotflmao --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the beginnings of a shawl I started yesterday. It is called Crest of the Wave and I think I got it free on Ravelry. Frogged the other pattern I posted earlier....funny how the yarn colors look a different mix of colors than in the previously posted picture. It is blue, peach, and green


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> "There once was a duck from Nantucket
> When the weather was bad just said......" oops better not tell that one. (shame, shame, shame)
> 
> Sorry you're having such miserable weather. We are actually suppose to have a nice sunny dry weekend ahead of us. Just hope a jet and come on down!


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the beginnings of a shawl I started yesterday. It is called Crest of the Wave and I think I got it free on Ravelry. Frogged the other pattern I posted earlier....funny how the yarn colors look a different mix of colors than in the previously posted picture. It is blue, peach, and green


Looks great, is it this one?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crest-of-a-wave-baktus


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.

My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.

Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, good for you. Sam the little ones bother you now because you've been through it once already
My prayers for all in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I reckon that one is long gone.
> 
> I frogged back ten rounds on the Guernsey and have knitted 18 new ones since, so I am almost to the armhole gusset. I'm hoping to get a ways through that tonight.
> 
> Busy at work today so have some catching up to do...


I gather you are happier with it now, sounds like you are going well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the beginnings of a shawl I started yesterday. It is called Crest of the Wave and I think I got it free on Ravelry. Frogged the other pattern I posted earlier....funny how the yarn colors look a different mix of colors than in the previously posted picture. It is blue, peach, and green


Looks an interesting design, Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.
> 
> My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.
> 
> Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


Quite a production line! those anemone hats are fun!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, hope I can be that spry and active in my 90's.
Mei, love skating outfit. Glad teacher accepted inhaler. Way to go Mama Bear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hosted knitting. Back in bed. Little sleep and colitis from pea soup. Almost at heel on 2nd sock.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! Down 24, half a sweater finished and awesome sale finds! You are on a roll, girl!


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you sound just like me with the missing yarn. Hope your found it. I do that kind of thing all the time.
> Remember my missing order...well, I did find that I printed out a sheet when I ordered and to be efficient I had placed it with the order instead of by the calendar where I always keep my print outs for things I am expecting. :XD: :XD: :XD: To make things funnier, I figured I hadn't completed any order since I had no confirming email, so I ordered yarn. The next day I found the order for the other company. I have called the first company and told them if they haven't shipped the yarn yet to cancel it. We will see what happens. If I get both orders I will have enough yarn to do 2 skirts, one this year and another next year. So the fiasco of the yarn goes on. Also, the first store is in England, which I hadn't even realized, so of course I wouldn't have received it within a week, but they should have sent the email confirming. They are apparently having trouble because of the weather, as I found out when I went to their site.
> 
> In the meantime I have finally started knitting DH's sweater and he is so excited. I could see the twinkle in his eye when he saw I had started knitting again. Just needed to make sure I was emotionally ready as it was half a sweater that I had frogged. It worked fine and as it is bulky yarn it knits up fast, but I do find that bulky doesn't get quite the same knitting rhythm, so I am slower knitting, but still moving along. Fun to be knitting again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should be more mellow - i truly admit that - but sometimes it just isn't there. i think it stems, at least for me, from living alone and in complete silence. the television is on when i want to watch something - otherwise it is silent also. i find extraneous noise to be bothersome. do i sound like some old curmudgeon? rotflmao --- sam


I'm right there with you--would love to have silence sometimes...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How is your eye now that you have been using the drops? Much better, I hope!


budasha said:


> Woke up yesterday with a very sore eye. Went to the optometrist this aft and learned that I have a viral infection. My eyeball is swollen. Never heard of this before. I'm now on eye drops for two weeks. This golden age thing is getting a bit tiresome.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have a look on Amazon- it may be available much more reaonably as a Kindle version. I have two books I will get one day that way- the book version is so much more. One came through Annies with there download much the same pprice as the hard copy. But around half price for the kindle version.


Right now, there's just the hard cover version in print. I prefer my craft books/patterns in print as well (don't have a Kindle and have tried the computer versions of books...just doesn't work for me). I do have a lot of pdfs on the computer that I find difficult to use.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice, Caren. Don't you love the "Unforgettable " colors!


NanaCaren said:


> Progress on the fingetless mittens I am making for my future mother in law. They fit her perfectly, I had her try them on this morning. She just loves them. The plain coloured ones will be mine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness. I've done a Gwennie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather you are happier with it now, sounds like you are going well!


I am! I've started the gusset (not far in, but started!). And I've figured out how to shorten the number of stitches for the yoke panel I want as well, so I don't have to sacrifice part of the twisted ridges in the pattern (thought it looked odd when I did the first bits before so wanted to maintain it).

Also will comment that I've read up to the end but didn't comment on everything--love the photos of all the work, the Barbie dresses and the hats and all the beautiful children. I got to talk to GD#2 tonight--her daddy (DS) wanted her to sing me "Itsy Bitsy Spider," and she started to, but then she stopped and said, "Wait. Why?" LOL! She's definitely 2 1/2. :mrgreen:

Healing thoughts to all who need them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Think of yourself as sheltering homeless yarn.


What a clever way to phrase that, Oneapril.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Very nice, Caren. Don't you love the "Unforgettable " colors!


Yes, they are such great combos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Right now, there's just the hard cover version in print. I prefer my craft books/patterns in print as well (don't have a Kindle and have tried the computer versions of books...just doesn't work for me). I do have a lot of pdfs on the computer that I find difficult to use.


I like PDFs as I put them into Knit Companion on my ipad. While I would probably go for books over kindles when the price is so different (and even worse once add in postage) then will give Kindles a go. Don't have a kindle but can get a download from Amazon so they work on computer (wonder about the iPad- a little more portable than a computer as I don't have a lap top.). Especially as I probably won't get around to doing many of the patterns anyway despite intentions to the contrary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, forgot to comment on your great Barbie clothes.

Sorleena, sure seems like you are racing along with the Gansey. I have lots of PDF's saved but I usually print whatever I'm working on, I don't like working from the iPad. I have quite a few books on the IPad but only read them when I'm away from home. I got so frustrated as I would just get to the best part of the book & the iPad would need charging!

April, I like the idea of sheltering homeless yarn


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are right, Kaye, cannot over-stress the benefits of threading the needle!


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I've managed to misplace 2 pachages of straight pins, they have vanished into thin air with Gwen's yarn and Marla's book. I was going to sew, I guess I have to go buy pins before I can do anything else in that area, oh well, finish the sock I am trying to get done I guess.
> I had my owners lesson yesterday, that was fun, now I need lessons on how to do different things, but at least now I know the basics of the machine, she said it's fairly bomb proof and I can't do too much damage to it playing around, unless I drop in on cement or throw it across a room.
> :shock:
> We did have an adventure getting the button hole feature to work, but we figured out that it was user error and it always help if the needle has thread in it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful!


gagesmom said:


> Caught up and posting the Valentines dress. This pattern made me crazy. I tinked twice and frogged back so far. Finally I got it to work. Thankfully. Going to bed early tonight as Gage is going to school tomorrow and I am prepared to go into battle if necessary with the school if necessary. Also have a counseling app that tomorrow at 10am. Had to cancelled the last one 2 weeks ago as Greg and Gage were both sick.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good night.😴


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh no!


thewren said:


> not a pulley system - i can see the rope slip and our gwen on the floor under all the pots and pans plus the pot rack. not a pretty picture. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe taken by The Borrowers??


TNS said:


> They have all gone to join the biros (ballpoint pens) and scissors from our house which are in biro heaven......


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Both adorable girls!


RookieRetiree said:


> We've got one of those too. You'd never guess it from this photo, but she can sure kick up a fuss. The older DGD turns 4 in a couple of weeks and the DGS turns 7 on the 7th.
> 
> We're going to see a professional theater group perform Hello Moon as a group birthday celebration-family get together.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Continued prayers for your son, Swedenme.


Swedenme said:


> I'm feeling lots better just wish I could say the same for my son . He is not bouncing back from this round of chemo as he has the others . He is coughing a lot and very tired . He came round last night basically just to get some fresh air but he didn't stay long . He looked awful . Was hoping he would get a good nights rest but I know by WhatsApp ( we have a chat link ) that he didn't


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love the "wait, why?" an independent thinker that one!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My gosh! Don't I feel like an underachiever compared to your 91 year old energizer bunny!


Poledra65 said:


> Our local yarn shop is closing by the end of September, the owner is only 91 or so and finally decided it was time to close up the shop and sell her house, move into an apartment in Scottsbluff. She goes into Scottsbluff several evenings a week to play flute in the orchestra there so this way she doesn't have to drive the 60+ miles round trip every time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am! I've started the gusset (not far in, but started!). And I've figured out how to shorten the number of stitches for the yoke panel I want as well, so I don't have to sacrifice part of the twisted ridges in the pattern (thought it looked odd when I did the first bits before so wanted to maintain it).
> 
> Also will comment that I've read up to the end but didn't comment on everything--love the photos of all the work, the Barbie dresses and the hats and all the beautiful children. I got to talk to GD#2 tonight--her daddy (DS) wanted her to sing me "Itsy Bitsy Spider," and she started to, but then she stopped and said, "Wait. Why?" LOL! She's definitely 2 1/2. :mrgreen:
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary I agree. You do so much for others plus don't wear yourself down.

Martina my heart breaks for you and your son. His friends death has me in tears. Way to young. I thought at 39 I was young. Prayers for you and your family as well as this man's family. Breaks my heart.

Off to bed.&#128564;


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Golly I am 20 pages behind! All ok here, off to catch up. No more rain here so far, thank goodness. No one was hurt but quite a lot of damage done to houses and lots of people have lost their cars.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> go here sonja - these are the original "duck" boots. --- sam
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/506697?page=footwear-llbean-boots


They look lovely but the amount of mud and surface water I ve been walking through the last couple of months they would be ruined in a day . Wellies are my go to at the moment


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a cousin about 5 yrs younger than me, he was an only child born when his parents were well in their 40's, I was visiting & every time his mom sat down to get her supper it was mom I need this, mom I need that, he was about 13 at that time & after this went on for a while, finally asked if he had a piano tied to his ass. I thought my aunt would swallow her teeth but good grief, like he couldn't get this own milk or ketchup or whatever :roll: My mom would have kicked him


That's what a lot of Swedish children were like when I was growing up . A table that seats four and it would be like you say pass the milk , ketchup , etc and a constant mama till said parent answered


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> "There once was a duck from Nantucket
> When the weather was bad just said......" oops better not tell that one. (shame, shame, shame)
> 
> Sorry you're having such miserable weather. We are actually suppose to have a nice sunny dry weekend ahead of us. Just hope a jet and come on down!


Funny

The wind and rain started just after midnight . The part I find weird is when it suddenly stops and it goes very quiet :
this morning it's just the gale force winds


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have muck boots both low ones that are nearly worn out & high ones, they are great
> 
> http://www.muckbootscanada.com/Product/66
> 
> ...


They are great Bonnie love the flower ones . They are like what are called galloshes(?) here but I haven't seen no flowered ones . I do have flowered wellies though 
Like your new avatar


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here kids have separate shoes for the gym & in winter must have indoor shoes as the winter boots are left at the door. It's been like that since I went to school.


Yes, ours have gym shoes too. I quite agree when you have to go back to work there is nothing else for it, but Luke's dad earns enough that they could manage, but of course the Masters Degree is going to cost about £3000!
BTW love the new avatar!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the avatar bonnie - this must be ds pup. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, hope you are feeling better soon. It seems when little ones are in play school the bugs just float from one to another all winter, my DH calls it a cesspool of disease,lol.
> I had no choice but to work fulltime when our kids were small, I went back to work when each was 6 months old, there was only 1 position for someone with my education within 60 miles & had I given it up I would not get it back & the only jobs DH could get would have been away for weeks at a time in winter. Wth him farming except for seeding & harvest he could stop what he was doing & take then places. As for holidays, I always took 2 weeks off in July & took them to the lake camping & for swimming lessons, they loved it. From august they looked forward to Christmas & when that was over, when will we be going camping.
> 
> Rookie, your GDs are so cute, that little one sure has the devil in her eyes.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> "There once was a duck from Nantucket
> When the weather was bad just said......" oops better not tell that one. (shame, shame, shame)
> 
> Sorry you're having such miserable weather. We are actually suppose to have a nice sunny dry weekend ahead of us. Just hope a jet and come on down!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gwen - what are you doing up at this hour? oops - it was only eight o'clock. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh but such a lovable old curmudgeon you are Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks really good gwen - really like the color. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the beginnings of a shawl I started yesterday. It is called Crest of the Wave and I think I got it free on Ravelry. Frogged the other pattern I posted earlier....funny how the yarn colors look a different mix of colors than in the previously posted picture. It is blue, peach, and green


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Every good wish for better health coming the way of *Sonja's DS* and *Rookie's DD*.


From me too please....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely bonnie - i am going to try the anemone hat one of these days - think bailee would like it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.
> 
> My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.
> 
> Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm definitely going to use it the next i buy yarn and i get "the look" from heidi. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> April, I like the idea of sheltering homeless yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i laid in bed for two hours and sleep would not come - beginning to tire - will go back and join tip kitty before too long. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We put things away in safe places . So safe even we don't know where they are :XD:


 :XD: :XD: Very guilty of that one, myself


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> There is a definite family connection with bowel cancer so he does need to be followed up earlier.
> Just looked up our guidelines- he is at a moderatley increased risk assuming his father is the only member of his family to have had bowel cancer.


Yep. My kids have been recommended to have colonoscopy by age 30 due to me having had bowel cancer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope everyone stays safe & dry.you are really getting it this winter.
> We've been very warm the last couple of days, just at freezing.


Freezing and very warm in the same sentence? LOL I know what you mean though but cant imagine it. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quite a production line! those anemone hats are fun!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> those are lovely bonnie - i am going to try the anemone hat one of these days - think bailee would like it. --- sam


 :thumbup: I think Serena would too. Is it a free pattern Bonnie?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Our local yarn shop is closing by the end of September, the owner is only 91 or so and finally decided it was time to close up the shop and sell her house, move into an apartment in Scottsbluff. She goes into Scottsbluff several evenings a week to play flute in the orchestra there so this way she doesn't have to drive the 60+ miles round trip every time.


 :shock: At 91, this lady has more than earned a quiet retirement.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I am! I've started the gusset (not far in, but started!). And I've figured out how to shorten the number of stitches for the yoke panel I want as well, so I don't have to sacrifice part of the twisted ridges in the pattern (thought it looked odd when I did the first bits before so wanted to maintain it).
> 
> Also will comment that I've read up to the end but didn't comment on everything--love the photos of all the work, the Barbie dresses and the hats and all the beautiful children. I got to talk to GD#2 tonight--her daddy (DS) wanted her to sing me "Itsy Bitsy Spider," and she started to, but then she stopped and said, "Wait. Why?" LOL! She's definitely 2 1/2. :mrgreen:
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them.


Look forward to seeing pictures when you have finished .
Lovely that you got to talk to granddaughter they are so cute at that age and the why question gets asked constantly 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Continued prayers for your son, Swedenme.


Thank you oneapril


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that looks really good gwen - really like the color. --- sam


I like it to Gwen . Hopefully this one will be the one you like


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i know these patterns cost but aren't these some great slippers. --- sam
> 
> i want this pair - but they are baby size. waaaa
> 
> ...


 :XD: I feel the same way about the lovely little girl boots that are available. Would love some in my size.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:45pm and I just finished catching up. I had an ok sleep last night. Gage slept soundly now that he has been doing the inhalers the proper order. He went to school today though he would have rather stayed home. They are on a field trip to the curling rink. Sounds like fun.👍
> 
> I went to school ready for battle.
> I told the receptionist who was the one who confiscated the inhaler. I said to her I have done all you asked now I want you to do something for me. I gave her the note from the dr and requested she photocopy it so we both had copies. I said I want it kept on the teachers desk (oor in it) so it us accessible to him when needed. She has a snooty look on her face and said she would have to get the teacher to see if he agreed. Well he said absolutely. She looked non plussed about it. I just smiled sweetly at her and told her to have a nice day😉 Don't mess with this Mama Bear. Lol
> ...


Good for you! glad Gage is feeling well enough to go on a trip.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well just when I could see the grass in my back garden again we have been given another Amber weather warning as storm Gertrude prepares to cause havoc . Up to 80 mph gale force winds and severe flooding is expected .Same goes for you Kate and you to I think Caren . Not sure about the rest of the U.K.
> You best think of some more duck jokes Gwen as I'm sure This weather is driving me quackers


I think it's just the northern half of the country again. It's blowing quite strongly this morning but nothing like the forecast for you up there. Dry so far. Stay safe and warm all of you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Be warm. I have shivers just reading about low temps and gale force winds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> There is a definite family connection with bowel cancer so he does need to be followed up earlier.
> Just looked up our guidelines- he is at a moderatley increased risk assuming his father is the only member of his family to have had bowel cancer.


His pediatrician's guidance is to have a colonoscopy at 25 even if it's not part of the guidelines or paid for by insurance. She says - just have him do it!! She said that if it's set as an expectation now, he'll feel obligated to do it and when he's 25 and a young man, he won't shrug it off as young men tend to do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> "There once was a duck from Nantucket
> When the weather was bad just said......"


....get a bucket???
:roll: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the beginnings of a shawl I started yesterday. It is called Crest of the Wave and I think I got it free on Ravelry. Frogged the other pattern I posted earlier....funny how the yarn colors look a different mix of colors than in the previously posted picture. It is blue, peach, and green


Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.
> 
> My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.
> 
> Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


They are all great, especially the anemone ones. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I like PDFs as I put them into Knit Companion on my ipad. While I would probably go for books over kindles when the price is so different (and even worse once add in postage) then will give Kindles a go. Don't have a kindle but can get a download from Amazon so they work on computer (wonder about the iPad- a little more portable than a computer as I don't have a lap top.). Especially as I probably won't get around to doing many of the patterns anyway despite intentions to the contrary.


I've got Kindle books on my iPad, but I've also got a Kindle. Not sure if one works without the other? (Being so technologically savvy is a burden! :roll: )


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw an avatar on the main Forum of a knitted baby elephant that I thought was just gorgeous so I PMed *Rainebo* to ask where she got the pattern. Turns out it was her own pattern and she has a shop on Craftsy.com which is really worth looking at, some beautiful toys and her patterns are reasonably priced.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:45am and it is silent here. Greg and Gage are off and I have the place to myself. Deuce on the couch, Tank at my feet and Badger is on a time out in his kennel. Bad Boy, been snapping at the other two and chomped down hard on Tanks ear.

Greg and I have to go out later today. Bills to be paid and groceries. But for now I am going to pop in a movie and knit a little bit. Check in later. Have a great day everybody &#9786;&#127774;


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that's it. Love the pup in your new avatar


Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, is it this one?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crest-of-a-wave-baktus


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the hats, especially like the anemone collection.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.
> 
> My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.
> 
> Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry you are having issues. Hopefully by the time you see this you will be feeling better


sassafras123 said:


> Hosted knitting. Back in bed. Little sleep and colitis from pea soup. Almost at heel on 2nd sock.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is funny...yep a 2 year old for sure.\


Sorlenna said:


> I am! I've started the gusset (not far in, but started!). And I've figured out how to shorten the number of stitches for the yoke panel I want as well, so I don't have to sacrifice part of the twisted ridges in the pattern (thought it looked odd when I did the first bits before so wanted to maintain it).
> 
> Also will comment that I've read up to the end but didn't comment on everything--love the photos of all the work, the Barbie dresses and the hats and all the beautiful children. I got to talk to GD#2 tonight--her daddy (DS) wanted her to sing me "Itsy Bitsy Spider," and she started to, but then she stopped and said, "Wait. Why?" LOL! She's definitely 2 1/2. :mrgreen:
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

nice touch there Kate....


KateB said:


> ....get a bucket???
> :roll: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I think it's just the northern half of the country again. It's blowing quite strongly this morning but nothing like the forecast for you up there. Dry so far. Stay safe and warm all of you.


IT rained and the wind rattled the house for most of the night but then it went quiet . Bit breezy this morning but I'd say it's the brightest day we have had for a long time . Just have to see what the week end turns into. I'm hoping we are high enough for snow rather than the rain

Not a good picture but look what the storm did to a poor rabbit in Scotland


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm hoping for the sale of the century. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Saw an avatar on the main Forum of a knitted baby elephant that I thought was just gorgeous so I PMed *Rainebo* to ask where she got the pattern. Turns out it was her own pattern and she has a shop on Craftsy.com which is really worth looking at, some beautiful toys and her patterns are reasonably priced.


They are gorgeous . She did an elf one at Christmas time that was lovely


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone. Severe weather warning out and of course we are going away. :XD: At least it's only 2 lakes away, thank goodness. 

OneApril, thank you. Yes, I was on a roll and then achieved practically nothing yesterday. So funny how that happens.

Love all the knitting photos and creative knitting, colors of yarn, and evidence of your skills. 

Got "In the Footsteps of Sheep" today and absolutely love it. Darowil, all the patterns are socks and knit from yarn of the areas she visited. The author loves to use the wool that is left on the bushes as the sheep pass by and it gets stuck on the branches. She said this yarn is not itchy and of the best quality. She is a spinner too, so hiking with a backpack and collecting yarn is a big part of the story along with lots of pictures and people that she meets. One page shows some sheep that are probably the oldest and original breed of sheep, from which all others come. Hope I'm not doing an injustice trying to explain since I'm just leafing through right now, but can't wait to delve into it. Wonderful!!!! I guess it is quite a long ferry trip to the Shetland Isles. She said it took her about 16 hrs. Not sure we can fit that in when we are there but what fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> IT rained and the wind rattled the house for most of the night but then it went quiet . Bit breezy this morning but I'd say it's the brightest day we have had for a long time . Just have to see what the week end turns into. I'm hoping we are high enough for snow rather than the rain
> 
> Not a good picture but look what the storm did to a poor rabbit in Scotland


Oh my, that poor rabbit!!

Sounds like a hurricane to me with the quiet center. Hope this awful winds stops for you and the sooner the better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Daralene!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Daralene!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Severe weather warning out and of course we are going away. :XD: At least it's only 2 lakes away, thank goodness.
> 
> OneApril, thank you. Yes, I was on a roll and then achieved practically nothing yesterday. So funny how that happens.
> 
> ...


I never knew that about the wool left on bushes . I've been walking Mishka round past a farm for the last 5 years and there is always wool stuck to the fencing and bushes


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> 2 already! Maybe she will be like Vicky- a real handful at 1- remember saying to Mum I hated to think what she would be like at 2 if she was like this now. At 2 I could reason with her so she was an easy two year old!


One could hope! She took apart an ink pen, the clickable kind, so she could "fix it"! And there was nothing wrong with it! I think we have our hands full.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Checked out Rainebo and her patterns are just adorable.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> I like PDFs as I put them into Knit Companion on my ipad. While I would probably go for books over kindles when the price is so different (and even worse once add in postage) then will give Kindles a go. Don't have a kindle but can get a download from Amazon so they work on computer (wonder about the iPad- a little more portable than a computer as I don't have a lap top.). Especially as I probably won't get around to doing many of the patterns anyway despite intentions to the contrary.


Yes, you can use the kindle app on the I-pad. I have a Kindle and the app on my I pad but prefer craft books to be in paper form.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> In bed this morning feeling yeuch - sore throat, headache, feeling shivery.  Felt a bit like this for a couple of days, but definitely worse today. DH is downstairs dealing with Luke (just heard him giving him a row for something, so I think I might have to go down and adjudicate soon :shock ) and he has been up since 5.30am according to his tired mum! He and I will be going for a nap very soon. Meant to be meeting a pal for lunch today, but I'll need to phone her and cancel. TTYL.


Hope you are soon feeling better


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I never knew that about the wool left on bushes . I've been walking Mishka round past a farm for the last 5 years and there is always wool stuck to the fencing and bushes


You should ask the owner if they would have a problem with you collecting it. Do you spin or felt? It seems in Scotland she could just hike and collect and not sure if she even needed permission. Will find out more as I read in depth instead of skimming.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've got Kindle books on my iPad, but I've also got a Kindle. Not sure if one works without the other? (Being so technologically savvy is a burden! :roll: )


Yes they do work alone, I love my Kindle for all my reading. Don't buy books any other way now unless they are craft books.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Guess I must get off of here and get a few things done after accomplishing nothing yesterday.

We got special pillows for sleeping on our side. Well, I got them for both of us because of our neck problems. Amazing that I'm not in as much pain. I am not disappointed with this purchase at all as happens with many other things. DH said he slept better and he has neck problems too as he is at the computer so much when writing or with the music program. The pillows are tempura and are for side sleepers. My height of pillow is less than DH's as it is supposed to line up the spine. Time will tell, but for now it has really a blessing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Shoot Sam...you just need to buy the store and run it. Just think...set your own hours....sit and knit when business is slow....you'd be the bomb of LYS owners.


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Funny
> 
> The wind and rain started just after midnight . The part I find weird is when it suddenly stops and it goes very quiet :
> this morning it's just the gale force winds


We have had similar weather here, a very noisy night. However as I lived in Plymouth for a long time it's definitely not as windy here, though locals don't believe me. It's also colder here and they don't believe that either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Kate, I hope you feel better soon. I agree with what my Grandad used to say " Those that don't want to mind ( look after ) children shouldn't have them. A career can be put on hold until the little ones are older, I feel. But that's considered old fashioned by many now.
> I just missed a yarn sale so at least I have been good and saved money today. If I'd been well I would've seen the e mail sooner but I had dreadful stomach ache all night and hardly slept at all. Feeling 90 percent better now and have just had a small piece of toast and a cup of tea.
> Yesterday my youngest son went to a Solemn Requiem Mass at Westminster Cathedral for a friend of his who was only 32 and died of a stroke. Evidently the service was magnificent and beautiful, the Catherdral was packed, the Bishop led the service and as the young man was a former chorister the choir were at their best for him,. Some young men who were scholars with him were the adult voices and it was very special and personal at the same time. Obviously a good man who had touched many lives. RIP. Afterwards the friends went for a meal and celebration for him.my son said he wasn't sure whether he should feel sad or happy, but was very moved. I feel it's good to have known someone so special.


My sympathy to your DS for the passing of his friend. Sounds like a special Mass for a special young man.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should be more mellow - i truly admit that - but sometimes it just isn't there. i think it stems, at least for me, from living alone and in complete silence. the television is on when i want to watch something - otherwise it is silent also. i find extraneous noise to be bothersome. do i sound like some old curmudgeon? rotflmao --- sam


Umm if you do, so do I! Drives me nuts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I think Serena would too. Is it a free pattern Bonnie?


No, I'm afraid not but there is a YouTube video on how to. Make the tendrils, if you just do a regular brim form a plain hat you could just add them

http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=qqD6U8SEEbE

I bought the pattern thinking I would make that möbius brim but I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Safe travels on your trip.
That book sounds interesting, I've not heard of collecting sheep wool that way but that's how they get the muskox wool that is made into Qiviut. Have you ever felt it? Beautiful stuff.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Severe weather warning out and of course we are going away. :XD: At least it's only 2 lakes away, thank goodness.
> 
> OneApril, thank you. Yes, I was on a roll and then achieved practically nothing yesterday. So funny how that happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> You should ask the owner if they would have a problem with you collecting it. Do you spin or felt? It seems in Scotland she could just hike and collect and not sure if she even needed permission. Will find out more as I read in depth instead of skimming.


She didn't need permission because the sheep roam free on the moors and hills so the wool will be everywhere . You see the sheep all over the place when you go hiking or walking here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes they do work alone, I love my Kindle for all my reading. Don't buy books any other way now unless they are craft books.


I've got a collection of books on my iPad but I also have a basket of books in my bedroom that I'm determined to empty :roll: Just when it looks like I've got a dent in it, someone brings me a bag of books. I've been quite proud of myself for not buying anything from the bookstore in about a year, althought I have a few favorite authors thst I find hard to pass up.I did buy 3 books from the librairy book sale table, .50 each-People of the Moon, People of the Sea & People of Lightening, fictional stories about the ancient people of North America.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I must get off of here and get a few things done after accomplishing nothing yesterday.
> 
> We got special pillows for sleeping on our side. Well, I got them for both of us because of our neck problems. Amazing that I'm not in as much pain. I am not disappointed with this purchase at all as happens with many other things. DH said he slept better and he has neck problems too as he is at the computer so much when writing or with the music program. The pillows are tempura and are for side sleepers. My height of pillow is less than DH's as it is supposed to line up the spine. Time will tell, but for now it has really a blessing.


I've seen those advertised on TV, glad it is helping you both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Safe travels on your trip.
> That book sounds interesting, I've not heard of collecting sheep wool that way but that's how they get the muskox wool that is made into Qiviut. Have you ever felt it? Beautiful stuff.


I have never felt Qiviut, but will have to do so in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got a collection of books on my iPad but I also have a basket of books in my bedroom that I'm determined to empty :roll: Just when it looks like I've got a dent in it, someone brings me a bag of books. I've been quite proud of myself for not buying anything from the bookstore in about a year, althought I have a few favorite authors thst I find hard to pass up.I did buy 3 books from the librairy book sale table, .50 each-People of the Moon, People of the Sea & People of Lightening, fictional stories about the ancient people of North America.


I love stories like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She didn't need permission because the sheep roam free on the moors and hills so the wool will be everywhere . You see the sheep all over the place when you go hiking or walking here


Sounds similar to Ireland. All they asked was that you leave the gate the way the farmer has it. If open leave it, if closed then close it. Didn't know about the wool all over the bushes till reading this. I'll be on the lookout and have an empty bag. :wink: :XD: Like I'll have time. :roll:

So funny, now I forget what I was going to look up on the computer.

Yarn saga. Still haven't heard from Loveknitting, so called WEBS and corrected my typo with the card so the yarn will go through while it is still on sale, so now I am back to wondering if I will get enough yarn to be knitting pink for my DGD for the rest of her life. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She didn't need permission because the sheep roam free on the moors and hills so the wool will be everywhere . You see the sheep all over the place when you go hiking or walking here


Are there no roads there? Or do they roam over the roads too? Must make for interesting driving :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are there no roads there? Or do they roam over the roads too? Must make for interesting driving :roll:


They roamed all over in Ireland, yet there were fences with gates. We laughed about the traffic jams with all the sheep in the road. It was a common occurrence practically everywhere we went. You go slowly but you have to move forward or they will just make you sit and sit. A local had to tell us this. :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Safe travels on your trip.
> That book sounds interesting, I've not heard of collecting sheep wool that way but that's how they get the muskox wool that is made into Qiviut. Have you ever felt it? Beautiful stuff.


And, espensive! I'm saving up for some for cowl for myself. The last time I was at Stitches MW Show, I found some qiviut blends and almost bought them, but I couldn't make up my mind of what color. Someday...and yes, it's lovely yarn. Grandma Paula has made scarf out of some that was gifted to her and she's been kind enough to let me pet it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Crazy winds blowing here too, the house is creaking & the power is browning out- hope it doesn't go off. I think this is what Kate describes as " blowing a hooly?" It was snowing like the devil a few minutes ago & the forcast is for more rain or freezing rain. Oh, joy! Definitely not typical January weather. I suppose in March when the calves are coming it will be -40, that seems to be the way.

Well, must get off here & clean my house.I don't know why but I sure haven't been very ambitious the last few days.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are there no roads there? Or do they roam over the roads too? Must make for interesting driving :roll:


They roam everywhere some places you see ditches along the roadways but they don't deter most of the sheep as they will just jump it


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, love the "wait, why?" an independent thinker that one!


Yes, she rather reminds me of her daddy (and her aunties, for that matter) at that age. 



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, sure seems like you are racing along with the Gansey. I have lots of PDF's saved but I usually print whatever I'm working on, I don't like working from the iPad. I have quite a few books on the IPad but only read them when I'm away from home. I got so frustrated as I would just get to the best part of the book & the iPad would need charging!


Gee, I hadn't even thought about that (needing to charge it). I have looked at some tablets (iPad is out of reach, but others) but all I really want it for is the pattern pdfs, and that seems unjustifiable as far as spending the money. I know that part of the reason I'm resistant is that I spend all day at work looking at a screen, so when I'm not working, I just don't want to. I also really love the feel of a book in my hands--always have! 

I made good progress last night--I am getting about ten rounds a night so far, which is more than I expected. I'm about halfway through the armhole gusset! Yay!

Well, speaking of work, off I go--should be wrapping up just in time for the new TP, so if I don't see you before, I will then.



Cashmeregma said:


> I have never felt Qiviut, but will have to do so in the future. :thumbup:


You'll love it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One could hope! She took apart an ink pen, the clickable kind, so she could "fix it"! And there was nothing wrong with it! I think we have our hands full.


That sounds like me when I was little. I was always wondering what something's "insides" looked like...and sometimes it got me in a lot of trouble. :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Now I just read where the wool in the bushes is a danger for birds who get their little feet caught in the wool and can't walk. All the more reason for knitters to collect this wonderful wool from the bushes. Just think of it. A store where everything is free. Of course one must know how to card and spin, but with all the experienced knitters and spinners there, one could surely learn.

I'm sure Kate and Julie know all this, but not sure they've picked wool yet. Kate and I can go wool picking while Bill works. :XD: :XD: :XD: Julie, we just need to have you win the lottery to join us!!!

Won't be long till Bill is home and I want to try and get a nap in. Working on the house between posting, so ready for a nap. After all, don't want to be falling asleep at dinner.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I just went into this site and Canadians can get 20% off by using this code at the end of checkout: cadpal20

They also have some nice free patterns for socks and hats.

http://www.biscotteyarns.com/collections/knitting-patterns


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have one of those and love it! It makes great "spaghetti", and is good for salads, etc. Mine is hand-held. I'm thinking of getting a fancier one that might be a bit easier to use.


What are they called? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just had to share these./Users/williamdobbins/Desktop/c0f749_5a4ff90fdc704b569214be3b9357b69f.jpg

I hope this isn't too big. I don't know how to figure this stuff out. Will delete it if it makes a mess of the pages. There are two of them. 

OK downloads?? Sure don't know what I'm doing this time or how I did that. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Don't think this worked. I can't get them to come in. One should be of a man's knitting group and the other of an older lady saying that her children said she should tattoo herself with her children's names. She said I already did, they're called stretch marks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> What are they called? Sounds interesting.


Sounds like a spiralizer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> "There once was a duck from Nantucket
> When the weather was bad just said......" oops better not tell that one. (shame, shame, shame)


I remember that one. My DH used to quote it :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the beginnings of a shawl I started yesterday. It is called Crest of the Wave and I think I got it free on Ravelry. Frogged the other pattern I posted earlier....funny how the yarn colors look a different mix of colors than in the previously posted picture. It is blue, peach, and green


It seems to look lighter than the other photo and this looks interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.
> 
> My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.
> 
> Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


Nice hats. I'm sure they'll love them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How is your eye now that you have been using the drops? Much better, I hope!


Yes, thanks. I'm off to the doctor this afternoon to see how it looks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Funny
> 
> The wind and rain started just after midnight . The part I find weird is when it suddenly stops and it goes very quiet :
> this morning it's just the gale force winds


Hope this bad weather doesn't stick around long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT rained and the wind rattled the house for most of the night but then it went quiet . Bit breezy this morning but I'd say it's the brightest day we have had for a long time . Just have to see what the week end turns into. I'm hoping we are high enough for snow rather than the rain
> 
> Not a good picture but look what the storm did to a poor rabbit in Scotland


Did the fireman come to get him? Poor thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> What are they called? Sounds interesting.


I have one like this --- I found it at a a thrift store.

http://www.amazon.com/Brieftons-5-Blade-Spiralizer-Vegetable-Gluten-Free/dp/B00WKENSDA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1454094897&sr=8-3&keywords=the+original+zoodle+slicer


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a spiralizer.


I just ordered one today. I'm looking forward to making zuccihini pasta.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Guess I must get off of here and get a few things done after accomplishing nothing yesterday.
> 
> We got special pillows for sleeping on our side. Well, I got them for both of us because of our neck problems. Amazing that I'm not in as much pain. I am not disappointed with this purchase at all as happens with many other things. DH said he slept better and he has neck problems too as he is at the computer so much when writing or with the music program. The pillows are tempura and are for side sleepers. My height of pillow is less than DH's as it is supposed to line up the spine. Time will tell, but for now it has really a blessing.


I've seen these pillows and wondered if they actually work. I always have a sore back in bed. Maybe I should try one of these to see if it will help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a spiralizer.


Thanks. Couldn't open your downloads though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have one like this --- I found it at a a thrift store.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Brieftons-5-Blade-Spiralizer-Vegetable-Gluten-Free/dp/B00WKENSDA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1454094897&sr=8-3&keywords=the+original+zoodle+slicer


I'll be on the lookout for one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Like switching on electrical appliances always helps
> Throw it across the room should take enough effort to make you think before you doit so it should be safe. Well unless you take it for a walk of course. And you may think it could do with some exercise one day. :-D


 :XD: 
One day at work, my best friend complained that there was something wrong with the computer, she couldn't get it to do anything, I went over and looked at it, told her it always help to hit the power button first.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now I just read where the wool in the bushes is a danger for birds who get their little feet caught in the wool and can't walk. All the more reason for knitters to collect this wonderful wool from the bushes. Just think of it. A store where everything is free. Of course one must know how to card and spin, but with all the experienced knitters and spinners there, one could surely learn.
> 
> I'm sure Kate and Julie know all this, but not sure they've picked wool yet. Kate and I can go wool picking while Bill works. :XD: :XD: :XD: Julie, we just need to have you win the lottery to join us!!!
> 
> Won't be long till Bill is home and I want to try and get a nap in. Working on the house between posting, so ready for a nap. After all, don't want to be falling asleep at dinner.


It would be rather s slow process getting enough wool to work even a small project!
Never afford Lotto tickets now-a-days! I am waiting for Gwen to win.
Are you off on your anniversary or is that another day?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've got one of those too. You'd never guess it from this photo, but she can sure kick up a fuss. The older DGD turns 4 in a couple of weeks and the DGS turns 7 on the 7th.
> 
> We're going to see a professional theater group perform Hello Moon as a group birthday celebration-family get together.


Two cuties, the older looks shy, the younger looks like "who, Me? I didn't do it". Lolol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just had to share these./Users/williamdobbins/Desktop/c0f749_5a4ff90fdc704b569214be3b9357b69f.jpg
> 
> I hope this isn't too big. I don't know how to figure this stuff out. Will delete it if it makes a mess of the pages. There are two of them.
> 
> ...


All I got was gobbledeegook.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So tell me doesn't this vest look like something from the 60's/70's. It's for Barbie. The model is one of Gages toys couldn't find any other ones big enough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it rhymes. --- sam



KateB said:


> ....get a bucket???
> :roll: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> We have had similar weather here, a very noisy night. However as I lived in Plymouth for a long time it's definitely not as windy here, though locals don't believe me. It's also colder here and they don't believe that either!


After a quite pleasant afternoon the wind is back . Just been walked by the dog for 1 /2 miles as she marched straight up turned left straight across , left again straight down and home again . I think she was as keen as me to get back inside


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary Daralene!


that's right - today is the day - happy anniversary daralene and bill. and many more --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like he is ready for the disco. -- sam



gagesmom said:


> So tell me doesn't this vest look like something from the 60's/70's. It's for Barbie. The model is one of Gages toys couldn't find any other ones big enough.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Hope they are both ok.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh no--hope Gary and Bailee are okay and the damage to the car isn't bad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Sending healing thoughts and energy. Hope all are okay.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Praying for God's intervention in Gary's accident situation, Sam, and that both of them are okay.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got Kindle books on my iPad, but I've also got a Kindle. Not sure if one works without the other? (Being so technologically savvy is a burden! :roll: )


Love your humor. Yes, you can download Kindle app free and it will work any computer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they took gary to the er to check him out - think he may have a concussion. the woman who hit him they finally got her out of her car and into another ambulance. the truck is totaled - heidi, bailee and her friend are standing out by the road - don't know why heidi didn't go with gary. just so everyone is ok.

i haven't made any corrections yet - sorry - i will start on them now. you can meet me here while i work on them. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386296-1.html#8608226


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Hope they're both OK.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> they took gary to the er to check him out - think he may have a concussion. the woman who hit him they finally got her out of her car and into another ambulance. the truck is totaled - heidi, bailee and her friend are standing out by the road - don't know why heidi didn't go with gary. just so everyone is ok.
> 
> i haven't made any corrections yet - sorry - i will start on them now. you can meet me here while i work on them. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386296-1.html#8608226


Hope they are alright sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately I think it will be a long, long wait Julie.....but I'm not giving up. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> It would be rather s slow process getting enough wool to work even a small project!
> Never afford Lotto tickets now-a-days! I am waiting for Gwen to win.
> Are you off on your anniversary or is that another day?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....yes it does! Funny.


gagesmom said:


> So tell me doesn't this vest look like something from the 60's/70's. It's for Barbie. The model is one of Gages toys couldn't find any other ones big enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh no--hope Gary and Bailee are okay and the damage to the car isn't bad.


As do I.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the beginnings of a shawl I started yesterday. It is called Crest of the Wave and I think I got it free on Ravelry. Frogged the other pattern I posted earlier....funny how the yarn colors look a different mix of colors than in the previously posted picture. It is blue, peach, and green


Cool :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.
> 
> My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.
> 
> Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


Love the anemone hats


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I like PDFs as I put them into Knit Companion on my ipad. While I would probably go for books over kindles when the price is so different (and even worse once add in postage) then will give Kindles a go. Don't have a kindle but can get a download from Amazon so they work on computer (wonder about the iPad- a little more portable than a computer as I don't have a lap top.). Especially as I probably won't get around to doing many of the patterns anyway despite intentions to the contrary.


Check, should be kindle version available for ipad, there is for ios


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Two cuties, the older looks shy, the younger looks like "who, Me? I didn't do it". Lolol


They're both full of dickens! But, even when she was little, the youngest one has never let anything get in her way...she's crawl over toys and through tight spaces to get to where she wanted to go. She's still very much like that and in the "two's" now so even more so. They're both very sweet girls and generally very well mannered and behaved. But, there are times!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Saying prayers and sending hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Hope they are both OK & the car doesn't have too much damage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His pediatrician's guidance is to have a colonoscopy at 25 even if it's not part of the guidelines or paid for by insurance. She says - just have him do it!! She said that if it's set as an expectation now, he'll feel obligated to do it and when he's 25 and a young man, he won't shrug it off as young men tend to do.


I will never forget the case of a young man who came in for a colonoscopy. He had a condition which meant he was to have them every couple of yers as he was at greatly increased risk of getting bowel concert. He hadn't bothered but when he got engaged he decided to have one done. Never had the colonscopy done- he was riddled with cancer already. They got married quickly and only had a couple of months of married life. This young man was at much greater risk than your grandson but is an example of how important it is for those at risk to have them- or whatever scanning process is recommended for the situation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> ....get a bucket???
> :roll: :lol:


How beautifully restrained


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think it's just the northern half of the country again. It's blowing quite strongly this morning but nothing like the forecast for you up there. Dry so far. Stay safe and warm all of you.


Maryanne is near Dublin and she said it sounds like they are getting the edge of it- Friday was very windywith cold and wet for Saturday as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've got Kindle books on my iPad, but I've also got a Kindle. Not sure if one works without the other? (Being so technologically savvy is a burden! :roll: )


I don't have a kindle but can use kindle on my computer (Mac) haven't put it on my ipad but should as I use it for knitting from rather than the computer. A desk top computer is not terribly useful for taking out with me for some reason. :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are all great, especially the anemone ones. :thumbup:


Maybe I should do an anemone hat for Elizabeth. Think they might like it- and winter is coming when she will be wearing hats more often.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You are right, Kaye, cannot over-stress the benefits of threading the needle!


  :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. Severe weather warning out and of course we are going away. :XD: At least it's only 2 lakes away, thank goodness.
> 
> OneApril, thank you. Yes, I was on a roll and then achieved practically nothing yesterday. So funny how that happens.
> 
> ...


I've seen reviews of it- sure looks interesting to read. Doesn't she spin as she walks along? (a drop spindle of course). Like me with my computer I think she would find a wheel a little difficult to manage while out.
Hope the weather is not so bad that you have a bad trip there. Once there you can enjoy watching it and never leave the hotel if you don't want to- I assume they have kitchens there. I know you were planning on eating out but I would be happy to miss that just to watch the storm if I was safe.

We have been having wet weather (for us at least) Cool as well- again for us. For those of you in winter 19 (mid 60s) isn't cool. But a big difference to high 90s. And being wet feels colder. In fact we have a very wet January. Just heard that it was a very cold January day yesterday- coldest for well over 10 years. And despite this we are still well over average for temperature.
Sydney has had yet more storms I see with more to come. They have ahd a lot of them recently.

I should stop talking here and move over to the new TP.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My gosh! Don't I feel like an underachiever compared to your 91 year old energizer bunny!


And she as long as weather is good, she walks to and from work, about a mile each way I think, down the hill to the shop and back up the hill if she goes home for lunch, then walks back, then the walk back up home. 
But she doesn't feel pain, seriously, they said it's a bad thing because she can easily over do or over hurt herself and not know it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT rained and the wind rattled the house for most of the night but then it went quiet . Bit breezy this morning but I'd say it's the brightest day we have had for a long time . Just have to see what the week end turns into. I'm hoping we are high enough for snow rather than the rain
> 
> Not a good picture but look what the storm did to a poor rabbit in Scotland


The poor little bunny- how did it get up there? Surely it din't get blown up there?
So much for shutting up!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Since Christmas, I've kind of had a hat obsession.
> 
> My friend has 4 children & all have had babies this past year. I had made a sweater for the one born in March but needed a gift for the other. The girls had seen my anemone hat & loved it so made one for each baby.
> 
> Also made hats for niece & nephews birthday.


Those are great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, 91 & still running a store, seems like she's had a good long life but too bad you are losing your store. Will you get any great bargains? Or will you control yourself :lol:


Oh yah, I'll get great bargains, I see some serious sock yarn in my future. :wink:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> One could hope! She took apart an ink pen, the clickable kind, so she could "fix it"! And there was nothing wrong with it! I think we have our hands full.


Don't need to be 2 to do that. As an adult Maryanne was fiddlying with a pen that had just arrived as part of the membership for my football team- and she broke it before I even used it. She did later buy me another one to replace it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a cousin about 5 yrs younger than me, he was an only child born when his parents were well in their 40's, I was visiting & every time his mom sat down to get her supper it was mom I need this, mom I need that, he was about 13 at that time & after this went on for a while, finally asked if he had a piano tied to his ass. I thought my aunt would swallow her teeth but good grief, like he couldn't get this own milk or ketchup or whatever :roll: My mom would have kicked him


Oh my, he should have been kicked, his mom should have been bopped for catering to him like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is intriguing! I took a look--a little out of my price range but the technique sounds great.


We'll just have to do the lending library thing, I'll send it to you for a few weeks, then you send it back, and we'll share. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT rained and the wind rattled the house for most of the night but then it went quiet . Bit breezy this morning but I'd say it's the brightest day we have had for a long time . Just have to see what the week end turns into. I'm hoping we are high enough for snow rather than the rain
> 
> Not a good picture but look what the storm did to a poor rabbit in Scotland


Oh poor bunny!!! That was quite a trip it took.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: At 91, this lady has more than earned a quiet retirement.


I quite agree.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no. Hoping Gary is ok and has only a concussion. Bailey may feel sore tomorrow. The truck is replaceable family isn't. Going to find the link for new ktp


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We watch Pitbulls and Paroles, Tia's story is quite a tale, I hope that one day she does a bio. She was in the Army, then went to work for the City of LA as a youth gang counselor.


~~~I LOVE this show! She is an amazing person. She is fabulous with all kinds of dogs and situations. I can watch it all day! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just went into this site and Canadians can get 20% off by using this code at the end of checkout: cadpal20
> 
> They also have some nice free patterns for socks and hats.
> 
> http://www.biscotteyarns.com/collections/knitting-patterns


Now did youreally think I needed more sock patterns? But have more now. There were some lovley ones there weren't there?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They're both full of dickens! But, even when she was little, the youngest one has never let anything get in her way...she's crawl over toys and through tight spaces to get to where she wanted to go. She's still very much like that and in the "two's" now so even more so. They're both very sweet girls and generally very well mannered and behaved. But, there are times!


Much as we hate the moments we would worry if there weren't any- so as long as usually behaving that is actually good. As long as they aren't allowed to get away with it of course!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yah, I'll get great bargains, I see some serious sock yarn in my future. :wink:


An advantage of her closing down.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much as we hate the moments we would worry if there weren't any- so as long as usually behaving that is actually good. As long as they aren't allowed to get away with it of course!


They have very good parents.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So tell me doesn't this vest look like something from the 60's/70's. It's for Barbie. The model is one of Gages toys couldn't find any other ones big enough.


Looks good on him :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Oh that's not good. Hope they are both okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they took gary to the er to check him out - think he may have a concussion. the woman who hit him they finally got her out of her car and into another ambulance. the truck is totaled - heidi, bailee and her friend are standing out by the road - don't know why heidi didn't go with gary. just so everyone is ok.
> 
> i haven't made any corrections yet - sorry - i will start on them now. you can meet me here while i work on them. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386296-1.html#8608226


I'm sure the hospital will keep an eye on Gary overnight. Hope the lady who was in the other vehicle is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now did youreally think I needed more sock patterns? But have more now. There were some lovley ones there weren't there?


Yes, and I thought they were really nice and that you would love them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That sounds like me when I was little. I was always wondering what something's "insides" looked like...and sometimes it got me in a lot of trouble. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Prayers they are both ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't need to be 2 to do that. As an adult Maryanne was fiddlying with a pen that had just arrived as part of the membership for my football team- and she broke it before I even used it. She did later buy me another one to replace it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, and I thought they were really nice and that you would love them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, I'm afraid not but there is a YouTube video on how to. Make the tendrils, if you just do a regular brim form a plain hat you could just add them
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/?#/watch?v=qqD6U8SEEbE
> 
> I bought the pattern thinking I would make that möbius brim but I couldn't get it to work.


Ok, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> How beautifully restrained


That's me! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Love your humor. Yes, you can download Kindle app free and it will work any computer.


I have it downloaded on all my devices, when I download pdf patterns, they are stored and opened in my Kindle Cloud.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So tell me doesn't this vest look like something from the 60's/70's. It's for Barbie. The model is one of Gages toys couldn't find any other ones big enough.


Oh my, definitely 70's, Disco, here we come! LOL! You did fantastic, and that fuzzy yarn isn't easy to work with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the opposite Sam I can remember at 14 sitting at the table with my sister and 3 nephews and listening to Mama, mama, mama mama . Which my sister had a knack of totally ignoring I picked the ketchup up and told the 3 of them that the next one to say mama gets the lot over their head
> You can imagine the look on my sisters face when at 16 I told her I was going to work in a nursery with children aged from 2-13 but I had mellowed by then in my old age 😄


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't know- bit slack isn't she?
> Only 91 and she thinks she should be allowed to slow down?
> Some people are amazing with what they do and how they keep going.


Well, just a little, but I think we'll give her that. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a great story - I hope she has many many more years of playing the flute and enjoying life.


Me too, last year she fell off the top tear of the stands that are used for choir or bands to stand on, when she moved to get out of someone's way, she broke her collar bone and leg I think it was, it has been hard for her to get back from that, especially as she doesn't feel the pain perse, when she would over do. 
But she's doing pretty good now, back to her flute and said from now on, they can move for her instead of the other way around. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would be rather s slow process getting enough wool to work even a small project!
> Never afford Lotto tickets now-a-days! I am waiting for Gwen to win.
> Are you off on your anniversary or is that another day?


Had our anniversary. Wonderful old historic restaurant, well not old and historic in Europe's terms, but for here. You aren't going to get the best food like in NY city or any of the big cities, but a lovely atmosphere and very good food. Hotel room was lovely with view of the lake, fireplace, jacuzzi and even 2 sinks. Love that when you have to make the check-out time.

OK Gwen, so it is up to you to win!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All I got was gobbledeegook.


Yes, the description will have to do. Can't seem to import them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that's right - today is the day - happy anniversary daralene and bill. and many more --- sam


Oooh, Fancy....thank you so much. It was so very special.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam


Oh No!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had our anniversary. Wonderful old historic restaurant, well not old and historic in Europe's terms, but for here. You aren't going to get the best food like in NY city or any of the big cities, but a lovely atmosphere and very good food. Hotel room was lovely with view of the lake, fireplace, jacuzzi and even 2 sinks. Love that when you have to make the check-out time.
> 
> OK Gwen, so it is up to you to win!!


So glad that you enjoyed your anniversary stay. Enjoy the rest of your special day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So glad that you enjoyed your anniversary stay. Enjoy the rest of your special day.


Glad you had a lovely time Daralene


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I played the flute in junior high.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I played the flute in junior high.


Makes me wonder how many of us played musical instruments or were/are singers? I played first chair cornet in Jr. & High Schools and everyone of my siblings played an instrument and 4 of them still do. I may take up piano or organ someday. We had a neighbor who played the organ and I'd often hear the music coming from his house when I'd take my early morning walks with the kids while DH was working nights and slept during the day. I often thought that playing music would be a great way to start each day.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How terrible for Norman and for your DGD! I imagine it was quite terrifying for the little girl. Prayers for success with his treatment and that the DGD isn't traumatized by this.
> 
> I know you could not be less organized than I am. I'm just trying to shake off the worry of not getting things done or misplacing items and move forward. Take a deep breath and just continue to move forward to the next day. {{{Hugs}}}


~~~Ahhhh, Gwen....how often do you mirror my feelings!!!?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry you have misplaced it. Have you checked the Christmas decorations boxes? And think about unusual places where you might have put things when cleaning house for the Christmas company. Perhaps Brantley put it somewhere safe? Give it up to St. Anthony. He will help you find it!


~~~St. Anthony always comes through for me!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No!!!!


~~~thewren wrote:
gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam

~~~Good grief! Sure hope all are okay.

Re Bailee and no seat belt.....I can't emphasize enough...WEAR IT!!! We have had losses...because the persons would not wear a seat belt. TOO TOO FOOLISH! Pass this on to her please. Does she have ANY reasonable reason as to why she won't wear one? Have her send them to me and I will shoot down each one! Sorry, but I feel very strongly about this....speaking from experience!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No!!!!


~~~thewren wrote:
gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam

~~~Good grief! Sure hope all are okay.

Re Bailee and no seat belt.....I can't emphasize enough...WEAR IT!!! We have had losses...because the persons would not wear a seat belt. TOO TOO FOOLISH! Pass this on to her please. Does she have ANY reasonable reason as to why she won't wear one? Have her send them to me and I will shoot down each one! Sorry, but I feel very strongly about this....speaking from experience!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren wrote:
they took gary to the er to check him out - think he may have a concussion. the woman who hit him they finally got her out of her car and into another ambulance. the truck is totaled - heidi, bailee and her friend are standing out by the road - don't know why heidi didn't go with gary. just so everyone is ok.

i haven't made any corrections yet - sorry - i will start on them now. you can meet me here while i work on them. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-386296-1.html#8608226



budasha said:


> I'm sure the hospital will keep an eye on Gary overnight. Hope the lady who was in the other vehicle is okay.


~~~All the strongest prayers in the mix for Gary! And no residuals for anyone else, either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had our anniversary. Wonderful old historic restaurant, well not old and historic in Europe's terms, but for here. You aren't going to get the best food like in NY city or any of the big cities, but a lovely atmosphere and very good food. Hotel room was lovely with view of the lake, fireplace, jacuzzi and even 2 sinks. Love that when you have to make the check-out time.
> 
> OK Gwen, so it is up to you to win!!


That sounds such a lovely place to be- and good food as well- a small slice of heaven?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, the description will have to do. Can't seem to import them.


Ah well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, glad to hear that Gary is now home recovering. I hope there are no long lasting effects. It just takes one part of a second to change someone's life. Healing wishes and prayers for him and all involved.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This celebrating is hard but someone's got to do it. :XD: Fun, but I'm still tired.

I will try and post some photos later. Think we only took one of me by the fireplace in the room. Sorry, that won't be the most interesting one but I just had DH take it to send to siblings. It was quite gray and overcast, but not the horrible weather they had predicted. Strange to see the geese overhead at this time of the year. Think they are as confused by the weather as everyone else. I have the back of the sweater up to the armholes now. Just 2 more rows and I will cast off for the arms. I want to look at the new way of doing that which doesn't leave the jagged rows. When I find it I will see if there is a link, but probably on Youtube. My go to tutorial place.

I'm still losing in spite of the celebration. Can't believe how far I've got to go, but have come so far. This getting rid of carbs sure makes a difference and portion control. On maintenance I can add some carbs back but won't do grains, just sweet potato, and other low glycemic carbs. I really hope to keep this off once I get it off. Some of my old clothes are even getting a little loose now. :-D Good thing I got them out and tried them on again. I have a lovely dress that I bought and before I got it hemmed I didn't fit it. Now it fits perfectly so must get it hemmed soon. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is a real commitment and my friends and DH can't believe how well I am doing, but as I've said before, keeping it off will be the true test. As you all know, us knitters, weavers, spinners, sewers, etc., don't exactly move around a lot while engrossed in projects. Gotta make sure and keep moving each day too.

Well if hugs burn calories, here's a thousand hugs to go around. :wink: :wink: Now back to knitting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds such a lovely place to be- and good food as well- a small slice of heaven?


Yes, it really was. We don't take it for granted, but do see people there from all over the world. Would love to have gone to Mirabeau Spa, but since DIL was there with her friends, figured we can go anytime. We ended up being so glad we had the shorter drive. Were both tired out and DH had work to do.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~thewren wrote:
> gary was just in an accident - a car hit him as he was turning into the driveway. think he is ok as is bailee although i'm not sure about her as she seldom will put on her seatbelt. more info later - need to get this opening going. --- sam
> 
> ~~~Good grief! Sure hope all are okay.
> ...


I met a young man who had gone to 2 of his friends funerals. They all knew to wear seatbelts and it is even against the law, but they didn't and now they are gone. Who knows how many since then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it really was. We don't take it for granted, but do see people there from all over the world. Would love to have gone to Mirabeau Spa, but since DIL was there with her friends, figured we can go anytime. We ended up being so glad we had the shorter drive. Were both tired out and DH had work to do.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

